# Hip Length Challenge 2010



## schipperchow1 (Dec 6, 2009)

_This started on the Hip, Tailbone, Classic, and longer Club/Challenge thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=61669&page=36.  The difference is that _this challenge is specifically for those ladies who want to reach hip bone length (HL) stretched/straightened by Dec. 21, 2010.  

There are no "rules" per se, just do what works for your hair, stay positive, and continue to support each other on our healthy hair growth journey.  

Length/progress check-ins are at the solstices with Dec 21 as the starting length. (Although requests for encouragement, positive comments, tips, and inspirational posts are always welcome )

Progress/length check in dates:
Dec 21, 2009 - _Official Start date_
Mar 20, 2010
June 21, 2010
Sep 22, 2010
Dec 21, 2010 - _Official End Date (possible start of tailbone length 2011 challenge?)_

Inspirational ladies growing to hip length in 2010:
1. AdoraAdora24
2. Andy1979
3. Ballerina Bun
4. beanius
5. Bene
6. BeautifulESQ
7. BostonMaria
8. Candy828
9. Chicoro
10. Classic Beauty
11. cupcakes
12. curlycue
13. Fine4s
14. GoldieLocks
15. Irresistible
16. Ivey14
17. joib
18. Lady Paniolo
19. LoveLongLocks
20. Lucia
21. Mamato
22. MariaofMagdal
23. MarcustheWu
24. MariposaSexyGirl
25. Mz.MoMo
26. orchidgirl
27. Schipperchow1 
28. Shopaholic
29. tenjoy
30. testimony 777
31. Toy
32. Winnettag
33. 2themax

Are other ladies interested in joining us?

HHG!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm hip length now, but not 'full hip length' and don't know where I will be after I trim soon

So I'm in for reaching 'full hip length' if that can count for this challenge?

but do hope to grow somewhat longer by Dec 2010.....we shall see


----------



## dlewis (Dec 6, 2009)

Great Chall, wish I could join. Good luck ladies.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I'm hip length now, but not 'full hip length' and don't know where I will be after I trim soon
> 
> So I'm in for reaching 'full hip length' if that can count for this challenge?
> 
> but do hope to grow somewhat longer by Dec 2010.....we shall see


Welcome Irresistible!  You are one of my inspirations!

ETA: I know I won't be full hip because I have layers around the front.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Great Chall, wish I could join. Good luck ladies.



Your hair is a temptation to texlax umm I mean inspiration


----------



## shandaw (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Dec 7, 2009)

I am at hip length, but I want comfortable hip length with my crappy straightening skills.  I am in!


----------



## MAMATO (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I am in   I am about an 1/2  inch away from WL so I may not be able to make it, but I'll try ... wish me good luck ladies


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Lord just thinking of myself at hip length makes me all giddy LOL
I don't know if its possible, I'm almost at waist length now. 

Count me in ladies!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

MarcustheWu said:


> I am at hip length, but I want comfortable hip length with my crappy straightening skills.  I am in!



Wow!  :superbanana:  Congrats for being at the length I hope to be in December 2010!  Welcome to the challenge!



MAMATO said:


> Well I am in   I am about an 1/2  inch away from WL so I may not be able to make it, but I'll try ... wish me good luck ladies



I don't know if I will make it either, but I am trusting that we will.  Welcome to the challenge



BostonMaria said:


> Good Lord just thinking of myself at hip length makes me all giddy LOL
> I don't know if its possible, I'm almost at waist length now.
> 
> Count me in ladies!


Another one of my inspirations!  Yeah!  Welcome to the quest for hip length!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

shandaw said:


> I wish!!!!!!!!


  Even if you don't make it for 2010, if it is a goal that you are committed to, you can achieve it with patience & persistence.  The women on the original thread are a testament .


----------



## onejamifan (Dec 7, 2009)

I am here to support all of  you on this challenge. I am a couple of inches from Hip length right now, but am scheduled for a major cut on July 11, 2010 (looong story), so I will not be able to join you on the challenge. Best of luck to all of you on achieving your goal!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> I am here to support all of  you on this challenge. I am a couple of inches from Hip length right now, but am scheduled for a major cut on July 11, 2010 (looong story), so I will not be able to join you on the challenge. Best of luck to all of you on achieving your goal!!!



Another inspiration:notworthy  Thank you for your support!  You may make hip before you trim.  How much do you have to cut or do you think you have to cut?  What happened?  I will probably trim in May/June.


----------



## onejamifan (Dec 7, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Another inspiration:notworthy  Thank you for your support!  You may make hip before you trim.  How much do you have to cut or do you think you have to cut?  What happened?  I will probably trim in May/June.




I am cutting to BSL in July for various reasons, one of them being that I'm transitioning and will need to do so with a more manageable length, but the actual date has a spiritual meaning. My eventual goal is to have HL natural stretched hair, so maybe in a couple of years I will be there


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 7, 2009)

onejamifan said:


> I am cutting to BSL in July for various reasons, one of them being that I'm transitioning and will need to do so with a more manageable length, but the actual date has a spiritual meaning. My eventual goal is to have HL natural stretched hair, so maybe in a couple of years I will be there



Understood.  Best of luck with your transition and continued hair growth journey.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 7, 2009)

I have some touching hip now, I would like to join.  After this hand recovery I know I will have to do some adjusting to the hair, so the end of 2010 sounds reasonable.

Count me in.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi MariaofMagdal. Another touching HL.  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in!  I will do a length check later this month when I texlax and hopefully I made WL. I would love to be hip length by the end of 2010.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 9, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hi MariaofMagdal. Another touching HL. Welcome to the challenge!


 

Thanks. I am glad to be a part of this challenge.


----------



## Ivey14 (Dec 9, 2009)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna join!!! I believe i can reach Hip by the end of next year....but even if i get halfway there...that'll be good enough 

Count me in!!!


----------



## LatterGlory (Dec 10, 2009)

Sign me up please

I'm grazing WL so let's see how things play out.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 10, 2009)

to three more Hip Length contenders: Ivey14,Mrs BHF & SmilingElephant.  HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ivey14 said:


> OoOoOOo...I'm up for the challenge!
> 
> I am about maybe an inch away from WL.... I think.  I would have to check when I straightened my hair this month. But totally count me in, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> *This should be fun.*



That's the attitude...


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 10, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wanna join!!! I believe i can reach Hip by the end of next year....but even if i get halfway there...that'll be good enough
> 
> Count me in!!!



You've been counted


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Mrs BHF said:


> Sign me up please
> 
> I'm grazing WL so let's see how things play out.



Let's hope we get to HL by Dec 21, 2010!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll straighten my hair this weekend and add starting pictures soon.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 11, 2009)

Please add me to this list.  I need 3 inches to touch, 4-5" total for a few trims.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck to us all!
I can't wait to see everyone's starting pics! (Even my own are going to be a surprise!)


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Great Chall, wish I could join. Good luck ladies.


 
Why can't you join? You're WL right? Did I miss something? erplexed


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm 8 inches from full Hip Length :Copy of 2cool:  :reddancer:

Maybe it's time for some serious bunning, maybe even a baggie :scratchch

Maybe to get some extra inches I need to join the " ver18:  " Challenge


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 12, 2009)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Please add me to this list.  I need 3 inches to touch, 4-5" total for a few trims.



From my impromptu self-checks, I need about 5" too.  Welcome to the Hip Length challenge


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I'm 8 inches from full Hip Length :Copy of 2cool:  :reddancer:
> 
> Maybe it's time for some serious bunning, maybe even a baggie :scratchch
> 
> Maybe to get some extra inches I need to join the " ver18:  " Challenge



Welcome!  I joined the winter bun challenge that starts Dec 21. I haven't quite decided about the rest of my winter hair care...

Hope your "ver18:" Challenge goes well:angeldevi


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello all,

I need a picture tutorial.  I have tried over and over again to load pics from my camera to a post and it's not working.  Could someone either explain how to post a pic or at least point me in the right direction?TIA.

Goldielocs


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2009)

is it too late to join or are all the slots taken?  i think i can make it in 2010.  i'm currently as bsl.  if my growth stays on track with my 2009 growth i should hit mbl in feb, wl in june maybe...  so i would assume grazing hl will at least happen by dec...

if all the slots are taken that's ok, i'll still sub to this thread and check in regularly to drool


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need a picture tutorial. I have tried over and over again to load pics from my camera to a post and it's not working. Could someone either explain how to post a pic or at least point me in the right direction?TIA.
> 
> Goldielocs


 
Here's a good thread about that:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=197675

or you could always post the tiny thumbnail pics that you click on to make bigger by replying to the thread (not quick reply), scrolling down to Additional Options, clicking the Manage Attachmments button and uploading from your computer.
HTH!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

MarcustheWu said:


> I am at hip length, but I want comfortable hip length with my crappy straightening skills. I am in!


 
Where have you been hiding with all that gorgeous hair?


----------



## cupcakes (Dec 12, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## joib (Dec 12, 2009)

I have to measure how many inches I have to go to get to HL. Count me in please.


----------



## SVT (Dec 12, 2009)

...............


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice challenge!


----------



## SVT (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry I didn't pay attention. Posted in the wrong challenge because my hair grows too slow to be HL by the end of 2010. How come nobody said nuthin?  

Godspeed to the hip length challengers!


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 12, 2009)

I finally figured this pic thing out... yeah i'm a little slow- lol.  My pic in my sig was taken this weekend... i think I need about 6 more inches to HL.


----------



## joib (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is my starting pic. I hope this works.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

joib said:


> Here is my starting pic. I hope this works.


 
You don't have far to go at all! 
HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> is it too late to join or are all the slots taken?  i think i can make it in 2010.  i'm currently as bsl.  if my growth stays on track with my 2009 growth i should hit mbl in feb, wl in june maybe...  so i would assume grazing hl will at least happen by dec...
> 
> if all the slots are taken that's ok, i'll still sub to this thread and check in regularly to drool



No It's not too late to join!  It starts Dec 21, 2009.  :welcome3:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 13, 2009)

ClassicBeauty said:


> I'll straighten my hair this weekend and add starting pictures soon.


Can't wait to see pictures.  I will be taking & positing mine next weekend.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> Nice challenge!



Hi Chicoro.  You are another one of my hair inspirations.  You're already HL aren't you?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 13, 2009)

joib & cupcakes!  HHG!


----------



## Toy (Dec 13, 2009)

I wont be able to post my starting pic til the 1st of January i will be 12 wks on 12/29/09 and i will be relaxing it on that friday is that ok.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 13, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hi Chicoro. You are another one of my hair inspirations. *You're already HL aren't you*?


 
Hi schipperchow1! 

"Sort of." . I have 'hairs' that are straining to my hip. The bulk of my hair is past waist length but not quite thick, full hip length, yet. It's a great challenge and I will use it to help me stay on track. Let's see what happens. Good luck ladies.


----------



## orchidgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Joining....yeah..nice to follows some of you ladies into 2010, for this challenge...Thanks


----------



## 2themax (Dec 14, 2009)

"Trust In God...."  I'm in and hope to be there much sooner than 12/10


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey can I still sign up, I'm WSL, some hair is a little passed.  I want most of my hair @ hip, I need 2 inches just to touch HPL but 3-4 inches to be comfortable @ hip including a trimm. I just did a major S & D and trimmed 1 inch off the ends all over. I have my most recent pics up in my fotki.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are my starting pictures. Unfortunately it was raining, and I got wet. My hair wouldn't quite lay right. It quickly went back into the bun. LOL 
Please don't quote the pictures!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck to everyone. I will be watching this thread and hopefully be in this challenge in 2011. What retention methods will you guys be using to reach your goal?


----------



## blkbeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish you beautiful haired ladies luck on HL.  I will never get there in a million yrs. LOL


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 15, 2009)

Great challenge idea!  I should have some strands touching WL when I touchup in 3 days, but I plan to do some trimming in 2010 to achieve full WL.  So, unfortunately, I won't be joining...maybe I'll be in the 2011 version.

I'll be watching this thread, though, and I hope all of you reach your goals!

*P.S.:*  If I change my mind about trimming in 2010, I'll be all up in this challenge.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

Can someone help me understand the difference between hip bone and tail bone? I mean I understand the different bones in the body, but I have a very short waist. I can't really decide the goal spot for this challenge. I know I want to cut some of my "tail" to create thicker ends, but after that I don't really know what I'm aiming for. My hip bones are just below my waist... I mean like an inch. It's like I may need tailbone to actually claim hip bone.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 16, 2009)

ClassicBeauty said:


> Can someone help me understand the difference between hip bone and tail bone? I mean I understand the different bones in the body, but I have a very short waist. I can't really decide the goal spot for this challenge. I know I want to cut some of my "tail" to create thicker ends, but after that I don't really know what I'm aiming for. My hip bones are just below my waist... I mean like an inch. It's like I may need tailbone to actually claim hip bone.


 
It looks like your touching HL now and tailbone would be about where your shirt ends.
Um, beautiful hair BTW!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 16, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Good luck to everyone. I will be watching this thread and hopefully be in this challenge in 2011. What retention methods will you guys be using to reach your goal?


 
Thanks!  I know I'll need it, lol.
I'm going to stay braided up (extensions or cornrows under my wigs) most of the time and bun the rest of the time.
I'm also going to try out henna to see if it can make my hair stronger.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Good luck to everyone. I will be watching this thread and hopefully be in this challenge in 2011. What retention methods will you guys be using to reach your goal?



I'll be using weave closures, baggying, moisturizing daily, ayurveda oil 2-3x/week.  Taking down the weave every 4-6 weeks,  DC, S&D, and rebraiding weaving. I'm really going to step up my hair game to get to HPL, then full HPL.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a long way away, and may be able to join in 2011!  Good luck and HHG to all you ladies in the challenge!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 17, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> I finally figured this pic thing out... yeah i'm a little slow- lol.  My pic in my sig was taken this weekend... i think I need about 6 more inches to HL.



I like the color & length of your locs!  How do you care for them?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> Hi schipperchow1!
> 
> "Sort of." . I have 'hairs' that are straining to my hip. The bulk of my hair is past waist length but not quite thick, full hip length, yet. It's a great challenge and I will use it to help me stay on track. Let's see what happens. Good luck ladies.



Best of luck to you in thickening up then!  I don't think I have any hairs touching hip today so those who are already touching inspire me to do what I need to do to get there


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 17, 2009)

ClassicBeauty - great length

Hip is top of hipbones.  Tailbone is the end of the spinal cord.
Like Winnetag said, it looks like your longest layers are touching hip, but I think tb would be a little past your white shirt.

Depending on body shape, there may be only a few inches from waist to hip.   For example, on me it's about 2" from waist.  But bottom of shoulder blade to waist...now that was a journey.  Still not sure if I am even at waist.   Will find out tomorrow after I straighten.

Hope this helps.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 17, 2009)

more inspirational women on the grow to hip length.
 Lucia, Chicoro, orchidgirl & 2theMax.

To those who are lurking... thank you for your support


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicoro said:


> Hi schipperchow1!
> 
> "Sort of." . I have 'hairs' that are straining to my hip. The bulk of my hair is past waist length but not quite thick, full hip length, yet. It's a great challenge and I will use it to help me stay on track. Let's see what happens. Good luck ladies.


Hey Chica,  
nice to see your progress pics, great job. I'm sure you'll be full HPL really soon, this will be a really good challenge.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 17, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Good luck to everyone. I will be watching this thread and hopefully be in this challenge in 2011. What retention methods will you guys be using to reach your goal?


 
Moisturize twice daily. Baggy each night. Protective styling, 
Bun/Banded Pony, giving extra focus to my ends. No heat.


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 17, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> I like the color & length of your locs! How do you care for them?


 
Hi Schipperchow.

My locs are free form so i don't tighten them at all.  I wash them at least once a week and keep them covered most of the time.  Since I'm a SAHM I don't have to worry about styling them a lot.  The color was put in 2 years ago.  I think it's T&T honey blond. I don't think I'll be coloring them anymore. It caused a lot of breakage. I usually wash with Paul Mitchell's original shampoo and use the tea tree conditioner.  Other than that, it's water spritzes and coconut oil. I find simplicity to be best. I want to get them steamed professionally, but there are few salons here that do that.  After reading the thread on MN I may try that to see if I see any more growth. 

take care and TTYL


----------



## Toy (Dec 17, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Good luck to everyone. I will be watching this thread and hopefully be in this challenge in 2011. What retention methods will you guys be using to reach your goal?


 

Thank you,I will be bunning my way through it.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 18, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Count me in!  I will do a length check later this month when I texlax and hopefully I made WL. I would love to be hip length by the end of 2010.



:welcome3:to the challenge!  The picture in your signature looks very close to waist if not at waist  HHG!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2009)

i just wanted to show some of my progress as i was super excited when i did a length check today 

so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.  this pic was taken a few days after that on 11/6/09






this pic was taken today 12/18/09





i'm so happy with the difference.  i cant wait til i hit my goal... again lol 
sorry the pix are so big yall, i thought by making them bigger it would be easier to compare the 2


----------



## Lucia (Dec 18, 2009)

MzMoMo5235
You've made a lot of progress, your hairs approaching MBL  you'll hit goal in no time. What's your regime?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh I found some hair length charts to help us ID where we are and where we want to go. I don't like the measurement inches or cm charts b/c 20 inches on a petite woman is HPL but on a tall woman is BSL or MDBK, then there's short waist or tors and long waist and  torso diff. combinations of both, not to mention long or short necks yada, yada. JMO


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you... i think in another inch or 2 i'll be mbl. i'm excited 

i have 2 separate reggies but my winter reggie is

poo wash 1x per month
co-wash 1x per week
air dry 80-90% 
blow dry straight on cool 
bun

after i wash i spray with a moisture/protein spritz, put some leave in cond in, shea butter when xtra dry, and then seal with evoo.

in the summer time i do the exact same thing except i air dry 100% and only blow dry with a defuser when needed (i.e. running late since i dont leave the house with wet hair)


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just wanted to show some of my progress as i was super excited when i did a length check today
> 
> so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.
> i'm so happy with the difference.  i cant wait til i hit my goal... again lol
> sorry the pix are so big yall, i thought by making them bigger it would be easier to compare the 2




That's some serious growth you've got there!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, HL may be a stretch for this year, since i didn't even make WL, but miracles do happen right?
There's a LOT I could be doing to improve the health of my body and hair, so I'm going to keep hope alive.
I know I had some breakage since my Sept. length check because my hair grew about 3/4 of an inch since early Nov. when my cornrows were put in, but it doesn't appear that I've retained that much length.  Hopefully regular Henna and Cassia treatments will make my hair stronger.
Any way, here's my starting pic:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 21, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Ok, HL may be a stretch for this year, *since i didn't even make WL,* but miracles do happen right?
> There's a LOT I could be doing to improve the health of my body and hair, so I'm going to keep hope alive.
> I know I had some breakage since my Sept. length check because my hair grew about 3/4 of an inch since early Nov. when my cornrows were put in, but it doesn't appear that I've retained that much length.  Hopefully regular Henna and Cassia treatments will make my hair stronger.
> Any way, here's my starting pic:



Are you sure you're not WL?  That's a lot of hair & it isn't straightened  I think you could make HL by Dec 2010 so definitely keep hope alive.

I still haven't straightened my hair & doubt that I will do it today so I will probably post a nekked wet hair picture later today to show my length & see if I made waist.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 21, 2009)

schipperchow1 said:


> *Are you sure you're not WL? That's a lot of hair & it isn't straightened  I think you could make HL by Dec 2010 so definitely keep hope alive.*
> 
> I still haven't straightened my hair & doubt that I will do it today so I will probably post a nekked wet hair picture later today to show my length & see if I made waist.


 
Hopefully you're right. I don't know when I'll ever get around to straightening.  Thanks for the encouragement!
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

Doesn't this challenge start today? Where are all the starting pictures???


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck ladies, I will be cheering for you. :reddancer:


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 22, 2009)

My Starting Picture. Natural, freshly washed and banded.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to join. I guess I better sync my phone for the pics I took last wk, they're crappy but whatever.

ETA: Better late than never, couldn't find USB cord to finally find it months later and find out my old arse Tilt won't let me upload pic, anyway this is the pic I took back in December of 2009:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 22, 2009)

ClassicBeauty said:


> Doesn't this challenge start today? Where are all the starting pictures???



Guilty as charged  I am trying to finish a research paper   and my hair keeps getting on the back burner.  However, my camera is charged & I will have someone take a picture of the back of my head today.  Just be aware that it won't be straightened or as long & gorgeous as yours but I am thankful for what I've got


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 22, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I want to join. I guess I better sync my phone for the pics I took last wk, they're crappy but whatever.



Welcome to the HL Challenge!  HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 22, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> My Starting Picture. Natural, freshly washed and banded.




Nice ponytail


----------



## Ivey14 (Dec 22, 2009)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2009)

My pics are in my fotki and avatar


----------



## MAMATO (Dec 22, 2009)

I only have a pic of my hair one week after a blowdry job, sorry for the bad quality of the photoerplexed


----------



## schipperchow1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my starting length shot 22-Dec-09
* Wet hair before conditioner applied
* Current length - MBL
* Challenge goal - top band of jeans


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 24, 2009)

I will use the pic in my album for my starting pic (because my hair is the same length  ), and straighten in Feb for an update.

Current Length: 30"
Goal(hip length): 33"


----------



## orchidgirl (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm late..will post pic today...sorry ladies.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't have any pics yet.....but will soon

but I think this recent vid (includes a length check , kind of, since it's not straightened might not be totally accurate.....I dunno)  and my album showing when I realized I reached hip , just not fully yet....should do for now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCUVPksA_vk

http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2009/2-the-hip/


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 24, 2009)

ladies,  do any of you have any specific plans to push for the goal this year?

me the only thing I can think of is no heat the whole year  

I did it this last year,  it really helped,  hope I can do it again

and I'm back to staying on top of my nutrition.....hope I can keep that up too


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello All,

My starting pic is in my sig.  

I'm working on my routine, but so far it looks like I'll be keeping my hair covered most of the year and moisturizing as much as possible.  I think the LHCF Bootcamp will be another motivation. My DH said my quemet order arrived yesterday so I hope those products will help my dry thirsty hair out. 

I'm also not coloring anymore.  I may try henna if the color bug bites. I also tried MN last week, but the itching is insane. How do yall deal with that!?!?


----------



## winnettag (Dec 24, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> ladies, do any of you have any specific plans to push for the goal this year?


 
Is hope this is detailed enough. 
The first 5 things on the list will be brand new things that I haven't been doing.... shame on me 

Exercise 5X week  
Drink at LEAST a 1/2 gal of water daily 
Eat healthier 
Cassia and Henna treatments to strengthen since my hair dislikes protein
Take my vitamins consistently
DC weekly when I wash
Low heat
Moisturize daily
Protective styles 99%
Sleep in my silk scarf every night
Scalp massage 3x week
I might even go back to baggying

Now if I don't have hair down to my ankles after doing all of this, I'll be quite disappointed 

ETA: All of you ladies are such an inspiration already! Love the pics and can't wait to see more!


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my starting pic December 24, 2009:



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 28, 2009)

BeautifulESQ- if your hair was straightened, it would possibly be hip length already.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 28, 2009)

ClassicBeauty said:


> BeautifulESQ- if your hair was straightened, it would possibly be hip length already.




Yeah....what she said 

Gurl you done finished the challenge already!! LOL!


----------



## happylife (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread is such a thrill to read and look at!


----------



## SVT (Dec 28, 2009)

@ all yall's hair!

I'm soooo gonna be nosin' in this thread.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 28, 2009)

I FORGOT ABOUT HERE!!!!  AAHHHHH!!!!

here's my starting pic then
12/25/09






so far i'm right on track growth wise


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm in.  my starting pic is in my avatar.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> i'm in.  my starting pic is in my avatar.



you're hair looks great, well we need all the support we can get on this challenge.  How r u oging to step your game up to get to HPL?


----------



## curlycue (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey ladies I'm late and will post my starting pics later this week.  I love looking at all these pics! I think I'm going to keep my hair in buns for the next couple of months to encourage growth.


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lucia said:


> you're hair looks great, well we need all the support we can get on this challenge.  How r u oging to step your game up to get to HPL?


well, i plan to join all 4 sessions of lhcf bootcamp and take my vitamins,drink 3 liters of water daily, and exercise for an hour 6 days a week


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I updated my second picture in the Pikistrip,i dont know if you can really tell i had a very very hard time trying to take the picture my self and my hair would not act right just to much but anyway there it is.


----------



## curlycue (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry I took so long to post pics. Here is my starting pic. 
Taken 12/31/09


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 1, 2010)

I honestly have no idea if I'll even be anywhere near hip length by December, but hey I'll join anyway.

Here is my starting picture. Sorry I'm late but I forgot all about the picture:

Taken Dec 2008 - about an inch to waistlength


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2010)

Good Luck to all of the participants! All of you have fabulous hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

Do i still have hope? For this year or should i drop out and just stick with waist length challenge?


The ones where i'm yellow is the pics i took today. 
http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you to all of the ladies who posted starting pictures of their current length  There is some gorgeous hair in this thread



BostonMaria said:


> I honestly have no idea if I'll even be anywhere near hip length by December, but hey I'll join anyway.
> 
> Here is my starting picture. Taken Dec 2008 - about an inch to waistlength





SmilingElephant said:


> Do i still have hope? For this year or should i drop out and just stick with waist length challenge?
> 
> 
> The ones where i'm yellow is the pics i took today.
> http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/



I know that some of us aren't at the length that we thought we'd be at the start of this challenge, but I want to encourage everyone to stick with it. 
Those who are already grazing HL are proof that it can be done.  :hero:
As another challenger posted, this should be fun.  Let's remember to appreciate the hair that we already have and believe that it will continue to grow.  HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Irresistible said:


> ladies,  do any of you have any specific plans to push for the goal this year?
> 
> me the only thing I can think of is no heat the whole year
> 
> ...



I didn't have any plans initially, but I think that wearing mostly WnGs for the later part of the year may have hindered my retention.  So I am going to go back to protective styling (buns, banded ponies & french braids), start taking my vitamins regularly, drinking more H20, & deep conditioning regularly.  I will continue exercising regularly.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 2, 2010)

My specifics to help me reach this goal:

Remain all Natural
Bunned Hair / Banded Ponytail (so glad my baby learned how to do this for me!)
Baggying, Sealing Ends, No heat, No appliances, Low manipulation
Moisturize twice daily (Aloe vera gel, NTM Leave In, QP Mango Butter)
Wash and DC weekly (Aphogee Moisture/Aphogee 2min -Lustrasilk Shea Butter-Mango)
Healthy Meals (flexitarian diet)
Chlorella 12g, Spirulina 24g, Kelp 660mg, Acidophilus 240mg 
Water, Water, and more Water, Juicing

For me this is simple. I have some excess products I need to use up, but the items above are my staples for this challenge.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel kinda stupid because I thought tailbone length was first and THEN hip length. I now realize that after WSL is Hip. So maybe I can possibly get there. Who knows, but hey it'll be fun trying to get there.

*My regimen in the winter and fall:*



Amla once a month
Deep condition once a week with AOHR. I mix Suave conditioner in my AOHR and also add avocado, hemp seed, neem and coconut oil.
Rollerset once a week
No curly styles, no wash and go's

*Summer regimen: *


Pre-poo with coconut oil once a week
Deep condition 2x a week
Co-wash every day
Wash and go's on the weekend. Monday thru Fri in buns and ponytails.
Rollersets once a month to make sure I don't over manipulate my hair.



SmilingElephant said:


> Do i still have hope? For this year or should i drop out and just stick with waist length challenge?
> 
> 
> The ones where i'm yellow is the pics i took today.
> http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/



You have beautiful hair. Aren't you already waist length? Because you look it. Anyway it looks like you could definitely be there by Dec, if not close to it at least.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi ladies! This thread is quite inspirational...  there is so much gorgeous hair in here! 

I would like to join, if it's not too late. My starting pic is in my siggy. 

I recently decided to go back to my beloved Crown & Glory braids this year, in order to really retain as much as possible. I think I can make it to hip length by this time next year, maybe not FULL hip length, but at least the longest layer. My hands are resting on my hips in the picture... (kinda hard to see bc I'm so pregnant, but I can feel them ) you can see I don't have that long to go. I can make it in a year, I think.

I'll be taking my vitamins, drinking lots of water, doing lots of DCing and stepping it up on the protein via henna and Aphogee 2 step treatments. 

Even if I don't quite make it, I'll be so close!


----------



## winnettag (Jan 2, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thank you to all of the ladies who posted starting pictures of their current length There is some gorgeous hair in this thread
> 
> 
> I know that some of us aren't at the length that we thought we'd be at the start of this challenge, but I want to encourage everyone to stick with it.
> ...


 
You're definitely right about all of that!
You're a great challenge leader...very encouraging!



LadyPaniolo said:


> Hi ladies! This thread is quite inspirational...  there is so much gorgeous hair in here!
> 
> I would like to join, if it's not too late. My starting pic is in my siggy.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome aboard LadyP! And congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Jan 2, 2010)

Toy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I updated my second picture in the Pikistrip,i dont know if you can really tell i had a very very hard time trying to take the picture my self and my hair would not act right just to much but anyway there it is.




that pony =


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Andy1979 & Lady Paniolo to the challenge.  HHG!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2010)

You ladies are soo encouraging!!  This is why love LHCF so much!! Its a real sisterhood 

**schipperchow---that little hero smiley is cute..i've never seen it before!! :hero: I LOVE IT!!

I plan on bunning more and wearing my hair down less and go back to using less heat for a while. When it starts warming up some more i go back to co-washing more often and keep using my beloved JBCO!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck to all the ladies in this challenge. You all have me over here straight day dreaming!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to join if it's not too late. Mainly I plan on keeping my hair in twists. I would like to start hennaing on a more regular basis like every 3 months. I think I have about 5 - 6 inches that I need, so hopefully I'll be at least scrapping hip length by the end of the year.  Here's my starting pic.


----------



## hopeful (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^
Goodness gracious Dee Raven where have you been hiding all that beautiful, long hair?  So lush and soooo beautiful.  Are you 4a/4b?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 7, 2010)

just checking in lol how's everyones growth going?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> just checking in lol how's everyones growth going?


 
I think my hair has grown about 1/8-1/4 of an inch in the last 3 weeks, which for me is awesome!

I know yours is growing well!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 7, 2010)

it is... i'm quite pleased with my growth so far...  still not sure if i've hit mbl or not. i figure if its not a "for sure" mbl then i should hold off on claiming it lol


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I have gained .5 inch in 3 weeks...yeah! I hoping to soon give it a good trim. So nice to see everyone with such great progress.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm gonna try and not trim at all in '010.  i'm in a no trim challenge but i did tell them i would choose health over the challenge and if need be i would abort lol but i think i can do it. i've been really good to my ends and i think i can go the yr (or most of it) with out a trim


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope that by the end of the year that i look like Princess Jasmine!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 8, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I will use the pic in my album for my starting pic (because my hair is the same length  ), and straighten in Feb for an update.
> 
> Current Length: 30"
> Goal(hip length): 33"



Your hair is already a nice length Don't be sad....maybe you just need to work on retention.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> I would like to join if it's not too late. Mainly I plan on keeping my hair in twists. I would like to start hennaing on a more regular basis like every 3 months. I think I have about 5 - 6 inches that I need, so hopefully I'll be at least scrapping hip length by the end of the year.  Here's my starting pic.



Welcome Dee Raven!  HHG!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 9, 2010)

OK...
I'm going for it!

.....:S not sure if it's even realistic but it's a goal and that means I can make it...eventually! After my salon visit next month I'll update if ai need to drop out lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

Bumping for the Hip Length Challengers

My Crown & Glory braids are almost done. It's hard doing the braids at this point because they don't really make fake hair in the length that I need. So I have to try to stretch it out and cobble it together, which ends up looking a bit chewed up at the ends  Now I remember why I stopped wearing them!


----------



## joib (Jan 9, 2010)

I know what you are talking about LadyPaniolo. I was thinking about putting braids in until the summer but it is getting harder to stretch the hair and make it look good.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm interested in joining this challenge.

 I've been maintaining WL but suddenly I feel like this is not long enough for me . Hairanorexia, I know lol.I would like to go to hip so i can wear it with curls and it still be WL. Well anyways, is it to late to join?

Here is my starting pic. 6 months post rollerset. Stretching it to show actual length:


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jan 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hi, I'm interested in joining this challenge.
> 
> I've been maintaining WL but suddenly I feel like this is not long enough for me . Hairanorexia, I know lol.I would like to go to hip so i can wear it with curls and it still be WL. Well anyways, is it to late to join?
> 
> Here is my starting pic. 6 months post rollerset. Stretching it to show actual length:


 
What is you avatar picture?  It's really pretty and interesting!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey MariposaSexyGirl... you haven't been posting lately... good to see you here. 

I know how you feel about the hair anorexia. I still feel like my hair is really short... which leads to strange moments when I'm watching TV and drooling over "long" hair and then I realize HEY! My hair is longer than hers! lol

But my goal has been classic length all along  I really really hope I can make it that far.  First will be hip in 2010, then Full Hip length in 2011, with Tailbone in 2012  

I love this thread, I love that we can encourage each other. Sometimes it seems like once you reach somewhat longer lengths the other posters don't want to hear about reaching even higher... know what I mean?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> What is you avatar picture? It's really pretty and interesting!


 
Im not even sure. I love butterflies and I went to google to search for a picture that represented my SN and I really liked this one. A woman of color with butterfly wings with flowing long hair and I thought it fit lol.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hey MariposaSexyGirl... you haven't been posting lately... good to see you here.
> 
> I know how you feel about the hair anorexia. I still feel like my hair is really short... which leads to strange moments when I'm watching TV and drooling over "long" hair and then I realize HEY! My hair is longer than hers! lol
> 
> ...


 

Yes I know exactly what you mean. I enjoy this threads too.I dont feel so alone lol. 

Yeah its been awhile since I've posted . Been so busy lately with the my newborn daughter and getting everything  and my family adjusted.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 9, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Your hair is already a nice length Don't be sad....maybe you just need to work on retention.




Thanks for the encouragement!  I have been "babying" my ends because I am trying to keep every strand intact.  
I was really just disappointed by the set back of an entire year, because I know better than going outside of my normal reggie'erplexed.
I am happy for this thread.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> just checking in lol how's everyones growth going?




I have a partial weave right now.  
90% of my hair is in cornrows. 
I am spraying it 2 x's a day w/ leave in conditioner.
Washing weekly, and hope to retain some length and thickness this way. 

*btw you have had great progress!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ... I love this thread, I love that we can encourage each other. Sometimes it seems like once you reach somewhat longer lengths the other posters don't want to hear about reaching even higher... know what I mean?



I know what you mean, too. Except for my bangs that don't want to grow out, most of my hair is already hip-length, so I am not joining you all in this challenge (unless I do decide to cut off the "scraggly ends" after all). But I have been lurking, and am here to cheer you all on.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby, MariposaSexyGirl!  

And yamilee21, thanks for coming in here to hang out and encourage us! I can't wait till I am where you are!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

since that pic disapeared, my starting pic is going to be the second pic of my siggy.

i think i have 4inches to goooo until HL, correct me if im wrong. (looks around)


----------



## Lucia (Jan 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> am i qualified to join this challenge?? if so, im INNNN




I vote yes, looks like you're well into WSL, so welcome to the HPL challenge. ur hair looks pretyy thick BTW.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks lucia. it is thick. and your hair is very mmmm mmmmm good<--cambels commercial


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Do i still have hope? For this year or should i drop out and just stick with waist length challenge?
> 
> 
> The ones where i'm yellow is the pics i took today.
> http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/




Definitely, you will be there in no time don't give up. We'll be cheering you on!


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hi, I'm interested in joining this challenge.
> 
> I've been maintaining WL but suddenly I feel like this is not long enough for me . Hairanorexia, I know lol.I would like to go to hip so i can wear it with curls and it still be WL. Well anyways, is it to late to join?



Wonderful...I think I had joined one of your MBL or WL challenges but failed



AdoraAdora24 said:


> am i qualified to join this challenge?? if so, im INNNN



Of course you're qualified!



Fine 4s said:


> OK...
> I'm going for it!
> 
> .....:S not sure if it's even realistic but it's a goal and that means I can make it...eventually! After my salon visit next month I'll update if ai need to drop out lol


We will never know what we can achieve if we don't try!



tenjoy said:


> Count me in.



Counted!

:wow:4 more ladies who've decided to join the challenge.  Welcome!  Please share what you are doing to reach your goals

If there are any lurkers who want to join,  please let me know before Jan 14, 2010 because I will not add anyone else to the list after this date.  

Happy Hair Growing everyone!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> You ladies are soo encouraging!!  This is why love LHCF so much!! Its a real sisterhood
> 
> **schipperchow---that little hero smiley is cute..i've never seen it before!! :hero: I LOVE IT!!



I do too


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

winnettag said:


> I think my hair has grown about 1/8-1/4 of an inch in the last 3 weeks, which for me is awesome!
> 
> I know yours is growing well!



Congrats on the growth.  Are you a slow grower or does your growth slow down in the winter?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

orchidgirl said:


> I think I have gained .5 inch in 3 weeks...yeah! I hoping to soon give it a good trim. So nice to see everyone with such great progress.



Congrats on your growth!  Do you usually get over 1/2 in each month?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Yes I know exactly what you mean. I enjoy this threads too.I dont feel so alone lol.
> 
> Yeah its been awhile since I've posted . Been so busy lately with the my newborn daughter and getting everything  and my family adjusted.



 on your baby girl!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  I have been "babying" my ends because I am trying to keep every strand intact.
> I was really just disappointed by the set back of an entire year, because I know better than going outside of my normal reggie'erplexed.
> I am happy for this thread.



You're welcome!  That's why I started this thread.  At least you know what hindered your progress & know not to repeat!  What are you doing to help with your retention?

I have been doing S&D & will be doing more protein treatments this year


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 11, 2010)

What I'm doing to reach my goal:
- stepping it up on the protein treatments this year. 

- doing regular search and destroy missions on my ends

- doing regular deep conditioning treatments with my heating cap

- keeping my head totally warm and covered while outside during winter months

- after this set of C&G braids, I won't be doing them anymore, I don't think. 

- wigs, wigs, wigs

- trying to learn some simple and non-damaging styles I can do on my hair without resorting to the wigs  like some braidouts


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2010)

yay!  there's way more people in this hl challenge than the last one i was in!  that's great!!! i love to see pix  lol

so i dont know if i asked this or if it was already advised, but are we doing scheduled pic updates, or are we updating as we please?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a really good feeling and i'm starting to really believe i could reach Hiplength by December ya'll!

The feelin just HIT me!! But i would be satisfied if i just got halfway there. Just have to not clip my ends as much as i did las year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2010)

you can do it!!!  i know i wont get there til like the very end of dec lmao and that's grazing!

but i have faith!!!  and if we both look out our window, find the brightest star, and wish upon it... maybe, just maybe the hair fairy will hear us and grant our hl wish!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you can do it!!!  i know i wont get there til like the very end of dec lmao and that's grazing!
> 
> but i have faith!!!  and if we both look out our window, find the brightest star, and wish upon it... maybe, just maybe the hair fairy will hear us and grant our hl wish!!!!



The Hair Fairy 
                                                 ---I come bearing long lengths!!! Of Hair!!! **BLINGY!!!**


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2010)

But if i do make HL...i'm gonna trim an inch because my main thing is to have fresh ends this year


----------



## winnettag (Jan 12, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Congrats on the growth. Are you a slow grower or does your growth slow down in the winter?


 
I'm a slow grower.  But I'm hoping that an improved diet, more water intake and keeping up with regular exercise will get me up to an average rate. :crossfingers:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yay!  there's way more people in this hl challenge than the last one i was in!  that's great!!! i love to see pix  lol
> 
> so i dont know if i asked this or if it was already advised, but are we doing scheduled pic updates, or are we updating as we please?



At a minimum:
Progress/length check in dates:
Dec 21, 2009 - _Official Start date_
Mar 20, 2010
June 21, 2010
Sep 22, 2010
Dec 21, 2010 - _Official End Date (possible start of tailbone length 2011 challenge?)_

Of course, people can post pics throughout the year.ics:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 12, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> The Hair Fairy
> ---I come bearing long lengths!!! Of Hair!!! **BLINGY!!!**



Hey!  I've been wanting to use that hair fairy


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 12, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> But if i do make HL...i'm gonna trim an inch because my main thing is to have fresh ends this year



Great minds think alike, this is when I have decided to trim too. I have been growing out layers, the dream of one length hair


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> *Wonderful...I think I had joined one of your MBL or WL challenges but failed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww you didnt fail completely Im sure you got some progress. I hope I dont "fail" yours though lol.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok I have been lurking in this thread since it started and, though this is extrememly ambitious, I want to join the challenge . 

My big goal this year is to get to WL but after remeasuring last night I discovered that I am not as far away from that goal as I thought I was. I am right about 3 inches from WL and 6.5 inches from HL. I get .5 inches of growth per month usually so I figured why not shoot for the stars. Granted, reaching HL by the end of the year means that I must retain every inch of hair I grow, have no stalls, and have at least one growth spurt where I get a full inch of growth in a month . However, despite the odds I figure if I give it a go at the very least I will be much closer to my goal than I am now and I will get to support all you lovely ladies who are well on your way to HL . 

My starting pic is in my siggy. My hair is actually about an inch longer than it looks in the pic but you get a general idea of where I am starting from. HHG


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 13, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Ok I have been lurking in this thread since it started and, though this is extrememly ambitious, I want to join the challenge .
> 
> My big goal this year is to get to WL but after remeasuring last night I discovered that I am not as far away from that goal as I thought I was. I am right about 3 inches from WL and 6.5 inches from HL. I get .5 inches of growth per month usually so I figured why not shoot for the stars. Granted, reaching HL by the end of the year means that I must retain every inch of hair I grow, have no stalls, and have at least one growth spurt where I get a full inch of growth in a month . However, despite the odds I figure if I give it a go at the very least I will be much closer to my goal than I am now and I will get to support all you lovely ladies who are well on your way to HL .
> 
> My starting pic is in my siggy. My hair is actually about an inch longer than it looks in the pic but you get a general idea of where I am starting from. HHG



testimony777!  You know I've been lurking in your WL challenge looking for recruits 
I like the celebration idea for achieving hair length goals that you have in the WL challenge.  I have to think of what I want to do to reward myself:scratchch

HHG!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 13, 2010)

Ladies, I just found out that I did reach 'full' hip length , right under my nose without my knowing  So although I am out of this challenge,  I sincerely want to encourage you all to keep up the good work, stick to your plans and stay on your path and you can get there! 

I will be checking in on ya'll also holla if you need me!  Happy hair growing ladies, looking forward to seeing you all reach your goals :Rose:

here is the thread I posted on my reaching full hip length
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9867842#post9867842

Cant wait to see all of your progress ladies!


----------



## beanius (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations Iris, your hair is absolutely beautiful.

Have also been lurking this thread for a while - so will also join please (thanks, Schipperchow for the deadline extension!) Not sure if I will make it, but it's worth a shot, eh?!

Will post pics later today.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> testimony777!  You know I've been lurking in your WL challenge looking for recruits
> I like the celebration idea for achieving hair length goals that you have in the WL challenge.  I have to think of what I want to do to reward myself:scratchch
> 
> HHG!



Thanks for the welcome schipperchow1! I think there are a lot of ladies in the WL challenge who will probably make HL this year. There are several who are like a blink away from WL. I know a few are already over here but you might get some more now that the deadline has been extended . 

I really like the way you have been hosting this challenge. You are very encouraging and you really keep the thread well organized. I have gotten a lot of ideas from you .


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am new to this forum.  Please include me in this challenge!  I will post a pic as soon as I can.  I am on vacation now so it will be a while before I can get a pic posted.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 13, 2010)

beanius said:


> Congratulations Iris, your hair is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Have also been lurking this thread for a while - so will also join please (thanks, Schipperchow for the deadline extension!) Not sure if I will make it, but it's worth a shot, eh?!
> 
> Will post pics later today.



  Looking forward to the pics!



Candy828 said:


> I am new to this forum.  Please include me in this challenge!  I will post a pic as soon as I can.  I am on vacation now so it will be a while before I can get a pic posted.



:welcome3:!  Enjoy your vacation & looking forward to the pics!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the pics as well


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 13, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Thanks for the welcome schipperchow1! I think there are a lot of ladies in the WL challenge who will probably make HL this year. There are several who are like a blink away from WL. I know a few are already over here but you might get some more now that the deadline has been extended .
> 
> I really like the way you have been hosting this challenge. You are very encouraging and you really keep the thread well organized. I have gotten a lot of ideas from you .



Thanks for the kind words.  But there are a lot of encouraging ladies on this thread who keep hope alive 
I hope you don't mind me applying the reward idea to this challenge


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Irresistible said:


> Ladies, I just found out that I did reach 'full' hip length , right under my nose without my knowing  So although I am out of this challenge,  I sincerely want to encourage you all to keep up the good work, stick to your plans and stay on your path and you can get there!
> 
> I will be checking in on ya'll also holla if you need me!  Happy hair growing ladies, looking forward to seeing you all reach your goals :Rose:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement  So what are you going to do to reward yourself:creatures


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 13, 2010)

Rewards, rewards!  

 Hmm... I think when I reach hip length I will let myself order some really super cute beads from my fave beading supply, and spend a weekend making hair toys! I have lots of wood sticks with holes drilled on the end and pewter hair forks that I bought.Once my hair reaches hip length I think it will be hard to fit under a wig and I will start wearing it out... using my fab new hair sticks  I think I will add a long string of freshwater pearls to one... classy!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  But there are a lot of encouraging ladies on this thread who keep hope alive
> *I hope you don't mind me applying the reward idea to this challenge*



Not at all, apply away .

When I reach WL I will celebrate by flat ironing my hair and taking my hubby out on the town. When I reach HL (my final goal) I am planing to take a trip to NY with some of my girlfriends and get my hair cut into a style at Devanchan (a salon that specializes in curly hair). I want face framing layers.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Rewards, rewards!
> 
> Hmm... I think when I reach hip length I will let myself order some really super cute beads from my fave beading supply, and spend a weekend making hair toys! I have lots of wood sticks with holes drilled on the end and pewter hair forks that I bought.Once my hair reaches hip length I think it will be hard to fit under a wig and I will start wearing it out... using my fab new hair sticks  I think I will add a long string of freshwater pearls to one... classy!


I LOVE hairsticks  That's a great idea!  I could buy more hairsticks


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 13, 2010)

i cant wait to hit like full hl and flat iron it... woooh chile!!!! i'mma be swanging that mess! might get a crick in my neck! lmao


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement  So what are you going to do to reward yourself:creatures


Thank you girl

After I pressed I had to run out, so I didnt get to really see the length till now, I was worried at how it would look with the ends after a whole year of not seeing them, I trimmed pretty good and all turned out well *whew*

but now I have a flu bug coming on,  no going out again 

have to think of something girl :scratchch


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 13, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i cant wait to hit like full hl and flat iron it... woooh chile!!!! i'mma be swanging that mess! might get a crick in my neck! lmao


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i cant wait to hit like full hl and flat iron it... woooh chile!!!! i'mma be swanging that mess! might get a crick in my neck! lmao



 just don't swang too hard


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 14, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> You're welcome! That's why I started this thread. At least you *know what hindered your progress & know not to repeat!* What are you doing to help with your retention?
> 
> I have been doing S&D & will be more protein treatments this year


 
I agree.  
"What are you doing to help with your retention?"
I discovered that I wasn't retaining in about Oct. and since have been back to my weekly deep condition, and and adding coconut oil to the last 2" and have since been retaining my ends.  
Since joining this challenge I hope to reach my goal by taking my low manipulation a step further by installing a partial weave.  Atleast 90% of my hair is up, and only about 1" of my front edges are out and 2" for a part.  I spray leave in atleast 2 times a day and wash my scalp weekly.  I will give my hair a break every 2 mo. and see where this takes me!  

I also like the S&D's....so, will do that on my "weave break".

Thanks for asking....hopefully we will all help one another reach our goals!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Irresistible said:


> Thank you girl
> 
> After I pressed I had to run out, so I didnt get to really see the length till now, I was worried at how it would look with the ends after a whole year of not seeing them, I trimmed pretty good and all turned out well *whew*
> 
> ...


Feel better.  You can't swang that hair if you're in bed sick


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length! My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month. I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore. Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even. I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length. But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation. I will continue to support the hip length ladies!

Hair Type: 3b/c


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 15, 2010)

^^^ Oh boy, that's amazing!  I would love to see your pics.


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length! My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month. I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore. Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even. I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length. But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation. I will continue to support the hip length ladies!
> 
> Hair Type: 3b/c




Can't wait to see pics, you can join Irresistible's Tailbone length if you want to go that length...I am as i just hit him length also....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 15, 2010)

i want tail bone too


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  Here is a hair growth checklist.  Does anyone care to add to the list?  We can check the list to make sure we are doing everything possible to reach our hair goals.  Just a thought:scratchch

*Hair Growing Checklist*
 
*1. Vitamins (Hair Skin & Nails, Gelatin Capsules, Omega 3)*
*2. Eating(eat what is healthy for your hair!  What you take in, shows on the outside!)*
*3. Exercise (3 to 4 times a week. This is a good stress reducer)*
*4. Water (At least 6 to 8 glasses a day)*
*5. Pre-Poo (using Olive Oil, Grape seed Oil, or Safflower Oil)*
*6. Shampoo and Condition (At least once a week. Look for products with herbal ingredients)*
*7. Deep Condition (Once a month and in the winter once a week)*
*8. Oil your ends (The last 2 inches of your hair.  If Tailbone or Classic Length the last 4 inches of your hair)*
*9. Oil your scalp in areas that are very dry *
*10. Search and destory bad hair (hair grows at differents lengths so you must search through your entire head. Not just the ends)*
*11. Dusting*
*12. Scalp massage (At least 5 minutes a day. use a good oil like coconut oil, safflower oil jojoba seed oil etc. Only on your fingertips! If your scalp is very oily, you do not need to use oil when doing your massage.)*
*13. Protective hairstyles (especially on windy and very cold days)*
*14. In the summer, use sunscreen in your hair to protect it from the sun!*


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length! My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month. I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore. Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even. I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length. But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation. I will continue to support the hip length ladies!
> 
> Hair Type: 3b/c



Congrats on already being HL!  What are you doing to average 3/4 in a month?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 16, 2010)

orchidgirl said:


> Can't wait to see pics, you can join Irresistible's Tailbone length if you want to go that length...I am as i just hit him length also....



Wow!  another already at HL!!  Congrats!  Good luck on the TBL challenge


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i want tail bone too



Mz. MoMo...We will get there if we stay the course


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hey Ladies!  Here is a hair growth checklist.  Does anyone care to add to the list?  We can check the list to make sure we are doing everything possible to reach our hair goals.  Just a thought:scratchch
> 
> *Hair Growing Checklist*
> 
> ...



Is this your regimen?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Well gang! I decided to press my hair today because I wanted an accurate measurement since I was starting this challenge and will be taking a photo so I could post it when I get back from vacation. The result is that the longest part of my hair is already at hip length! My hair grows fast anyway, but since I have been trying a new haircare routine, my hair is growing about 3/4 inch per month. I use to trim every 3 months, but since last year June I don't do that anymore. Instead I clip out any bad hair I find on a weekly basis. Then I have someone I trust only clip any stray hair to make my hair look even. I found this method online and it seems to work very well for letting hair catchup and fill in when you have suffered from previous retention problems. Because my hair grows fast, instead of going for tailbone length I will say the next stop for me is classic length. But I will still post my hair photos when I return from vacation. I will continue to support the hip length ladies!
> 
> Hair Type: 3b/c



Congratulations! Can't wait to see your pictures. I am hoping to make this claim soon too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: *Hair Growth Checklist*......

Yes.  The 14 items listed are my hair regime.  For Deep Conditioning I use Mayonnaise, a egg, and tablespoon of lemon juice.  This is very high in protein and my hair loves it.  Sometimes I add a reconstructor protien pak.

I also realized when I ate the proper protein, fruits, and vegetable foods, I saw a difference.  I think all of the things combined is what has accelerate the hair growth.  I was surprised myself!

I am interested if other ladies have different things that they do that work!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm... checking out the healthy hair checklist I have been doing all but scalp massages using oil. I have some jojoba oil in the mail on its way to my house  So I will start doing that!

Another thing I'm planning on adding (not sure if I mentioned it in this thread or not) was to start making smoothies out of fresh picked organic greens from my garden come early spring. I do think this will help. 

ETA: in the summer I don't put sunscreen ON my hair. I wear a huge widebrimmed hat. It's like the kind Victorian ladies used to wear, lol. I think this works great for me.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Scalp Massages....*  This increases the blood circulation to that area. Thus, stimulates the scalp and hair folicles, which helps to make the hair grow faster.  If you google "scalp massage" you can get a full write up about scalp massages.   

The goal is to maximize you hair growth, whatever the increase may be!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^ 
yeah, I know scalp massages are great... I'd just never heard the part about using oil. 
As a SAHM my hands are often busy, lol. What I do is a scalp exercise that entails wiggling my ears. I have a strong scalp muscle  from doing this...  I think it's a great addition to the scalp massages.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Instructions:

*How to Massage the Scalp for Hair Growth*

1. Step 1
Starting at the hairline by your forehead, make small circles with your fingertips. Work your way around to the sides of your head and then to the back, still making the same small circles.
2. Step 2
Once you are at the back of your head, work your way back up to the front, making circles with your fingertips.
3. Step 3
Do this for about 10 minutes in the morning and 10 minutes at night. *(I do 5 minutes each time)*
4. Step 4
Be consistent with the scalp massage and you will see results.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions!  

Is there any risk of your scalp getting too clogged up with oil if you are doing this twice daily?


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: LadyPaniolo...
^^^ 
yeah, I know scalp massages are great... I'd just never heard the part about using oil. 
As a SAHM my hands are often busy, lol. What I do is a scalp exercise that entails wiggling my ears. I have a strong scalp muscle  from doing this...  I think it's a great addition to the scalp massages. 
__________________

LadyPaniolo ..You are funny!!!! I like you!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you use too much oil, yes you can get clogged.  So if your scalp is already oily *do NOT* add more oil.  You should *NEVER* massage on a *DRY *scalp!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay, great. I guess part of your success depends on what oil you are using as well. What kind of oil do you think is best for scalp massages, Candy828?


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo - I actually use "Africa's Best Herbal Oil with ginseng" from WalMart.  It contains safflower oil, soy bean oil, walnut seed oil, kiwi fruit extract, carrot seed oil, sweet almond oil, ..... and a few others.  I found this product to be a very light oil and it doesn't clog my hair folicles.  Also by the middle of the week my hair is very soft and silky to the touch and my scalp still feels as if its clean.  So this is the product that works for me!


----------



## syncerelyhis (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it too late to join you ladies? I recently made waist, but I needed a trim BAD. So I went from this






to this





I don't even know what length to call that. Somewhere between MBL/WL. Its too long to be full MBL but not quite WL. It hurted to see it go. Lol. I will be bunning it up anyway. But I'm still only 5 - 5 1/2 inches from HL. (I added HL to my shirt) 
It looks like this in regular clothes


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Before anyone decides to *TRIM* their *HAIR*..... please try this first!


1. Take a small strand of hair, about half an inch in diameter. The hair should be dry. 
2. Twist the strand gently until the damaged ends appear. These may be apparent along the whole length of the strand. 
3. Holding a pair of sharp scissors perpendicular to the strand, snip off the split ends and damaged parts, using only the tips of the scissors. 
4. Continue to move down the strand in small sections, following this method. You are not trimming length, merely split ends. 5. Go all round the head in this way. It will take between 10 and 45 minutes. Cut off only the damaged ends, *nothing else*. 
6. If you see badly bent or out of place hairs, clip those too!
7. Do the above on a regular basis to *get rid of the bad hair*....

Then follow your haircare routines faithfully, keeping your ends moisturized. Keep your hair in protective styles during this *difficult* processes, and the hair will catchup and start to fill in the GAPS!!!! 

We want to preserve OUR HAIR!!!!!!!!


----------



## syncerelyhis (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828...thanks for the advice.

But I didnt cut my hair that way on accident. I guess I should have said just that, cut. I like the blunt look alot better!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh! ok cool.  As long as you like what you've done.... then I am happy for you!


----------



## syncerelyhis (Jan 16, 2010)

my bf...was like wtf? why you do that?...lol


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Before anyone decides to *TRIM* their *HAIR*..... please try this first!
> 
> 
> 1. Take a small strand of hair, about half an inch in diameter. The hair should be dry.
> ...



Great tip, S&D is the way to retain length and keep splits away. 
It's better to blunt after you've reached goal and not before it only sets you back.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Great tip, S&D is the way to retain length and keep splits away.
> It's better to blunt after you've reached goal and not before it only sets you back.



ITA, it's far better to reach your goal length and then go for a blunt length  That's what I plan to do.

I'm really stepping up my S&D game this year. I've got my good hair scissors near my computer and I take them with me when I'm vegging out in front of the tv as well. I can S&D during commercial breaks.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Eating Healthy.....*

*Foods, Vitamins and supplements to help hair growth*

Hair is mostly protein, so nutritionists advise those wanting healthy hair to eat well balanced diets that include healthy proteins, along with foods high in vitamin B, C, E, A and K.
Your hair will most likely respond well to the addition of high protein foods such as meats, eggs, cheese, seeds and nuts. Fish has good protein as well as essential fatty acids and natural oils.
*Vitamin B* - Green vegetables, beans, sunflower seeds, nuts and peas.
*Vitamin C *- Citrus fruits like oranges, lemons, limes, melons and berries.
*Vitamin E* - Avocados, rice bran, nuts, dark green vegetables, legumes and whole grains.
*Vitamin A* - Carrots, sweet potatoes, squash, broccoli, cantaloupe and apricots.
*Vitamin K *- Seafood, dairy, figs, asparagus, broccoli, lettuce, brussel sprouts, cabbage, dark green leafy vegetables, oatmeal, soybeans, wheat, yoghurt, egg yolks and liver.


This is an article from hairstyle.com.... I have been using it as a guide to add to my daily meals.... I hope this will help someone else!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Exercise/Lifestyle Guidelines for Promoting Hair Growth*

This from stophairlossnow.com.  I take long walks or go hiking.  I practice breathing deeply.  I try to get as much sleep as I can.  I try to avoid stressful situations whenever possible.  If I feel stressed out, I go for a long walk.

I think this completes the detail explanation for some of the 14 items on the Hair Growth Checklist...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

*If your hair will not grow.... know the reasons why and take appropriate actions...*

*Here are some of the main causes of hair loss:*
· Genetics is one of the biggest causes of hair loss. Some women are known to suffer from pattern baldness. (small percentage)
· *Hormonal imbalance* is said to be the biggest factor in genetic hair loss. 
· The female hormone, *estrogen*, can also cause hair loss and may women can suffer significant hair loss when using birth control pill.
· Many women also suffer from hair loss after giving birth.  This is caused by the hormonal changes occurring within the body of the new mother and is *only temporary.*
· *Stress* can cause a lot of bodily problems, hair loss being one of them. While hair loss caused by stress is only temporary, it can be the trigger for the onset of permanent genetically based hair loss.
· An *unhealthy diet* can also cause hair loss, especially a diet that is high in saturated fat and lacking in hair friendly vitamins and minerals.  A healthy hair follicle needs things like iron, zinc, protein, and vitamin B6 in order to stay healthy.
· *Drink too much* coffee, tea or alcohol, or eating too many processed fried, spicy, greasy or sour foods can reduce the amount of nutrients that the hair follicle is getting.
· *Certain drugs*, medication, or treatments like chemotherapy can cause hair loss. These are usually temporary and your hair grows back once you stop taking the drugs or getting the treatment.
· Some *fungal infections *like ringworm or the STD can cause hair loss. Dandruff does not!
· Hair loss could be a symptom of an *underlying disease* such as diabetes, or lupus.
· *Getting old* is another way to suffer from hair loss. Losing hair is a side effect of the aging process.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 17, 2010)

syncerelyhis said:


> Is it too late to join you ladies? I recently made waist, but I needed a trim BAD. Its too long to be full MBL but not quite WL. It hurted to see it go. Lol. I will be bunning it up anyway. But I'm still only 5 - 5 1/2 inches from HL.



Yes, you are too late to join the official challenge.  The cut off date was Thursday, January 14.  However, you are more than welcome to join us in the journey to HL.  HHG!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 17, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ITA, it's far better to reach your goal length and then go for a blunt length  That's what I plan to do.
> 
> I'm really stepping up my S&D game this year.



This is what I am doing. 

Lately, I have noticed several comments (in other threads) about cut those ends - you're really not that length if all your hair isn't at that length or the ends are thin - anything longer than WL is too much or doesn't have style  erplexed.  

I want to encourage the ladies on this challenge to keep doing what works for you to attain the length that you desire.  For some, that may mean a cut, a trim, or S&D.  For others, it may simply be to baby the ends until they reach a certain length.  Just do you & keep it positive & keep growing.

My hair is layered & I plan on keeping it in some form of layered style so to some, I may never be considered HL stretched or I may be considered to have "thin" ends because it won't be a blunt cut.

Personally, I love the length of my hair & the styling freedom & flexibility that comes with it, whether it's in a bun, ponytail, WnG, rollerset, or the rare flat iron.  I hope to reach TB stretched/straightened & maintain at that length.  :superbanana:

What do you like about your length?  
Are you planning on stopping at HL or aiming for longer lengths?  
What are you doing to enjoy your hair as it grows longer? 
HHG!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love this thread it is so encouraging. I've been lurking in here for awhile,lol...I wish I could have joined but I'm nowhere near HL...Good Luck ladies


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a few natural layers too, the infamous V-shape in the back. Once I reach HL I'm going to slightly blunt it to a U-shape and then maintain with my regime, S&D's, and the occasional trim when needed to get full HL.  Maybe I'll let it grow to TBL who knows....


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 17, 2010)

syncerelyhis said:


> Is it too late to join you ladies? I recently made waist, but I needed a trim BAD. So I went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is so pretty. Didn't look like it needed to be trimmed in the fist but it still looks wl to me.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> This is what I am doing.
> 
> Lately, I have noticed several comments (in other threads) about cut those ends - you're really not that length if all your hair isn't at that length or the ends are thin - anything longer than WL is too much or doesn't have style  erplexed.
> 
> ...


 
About the length.....  The Chinese Women have some of the longest hair in the world.  I have seen many Chinese long hair contest and the winners usually had hair cascading out like a wedding gown. But the last 5 inches or so was thin.  Sometimes very thin and they won!  So I'd have to disagree that it has to be all one length.  But during those contest, the women who had the most beautiful and healthy looking hair, had their hair trimmed and all at one length.

I want everyone to stay encouraged... because whatever haircut/style you chooose for yourself is good.  Your happiness is what counts!

Personally, right now my hair is layered.  But everytime I get it layered I go right back to wanting it to be all one length.  So I have been growing out my hair to be one length.

As for Goal length.  I want to see if I can reach mid-thigh length!

"Never let anyone make you feel bad about your choice.  Whatever you think you want to be.... let it be. Not to say that you care... just making a statement for women in general...."

I think you have very lovely HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

Schipperchowl  - you are the best hostess!!!  I think this is the best thread because of you!

Thanks you very much for starting this thread!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so encouraged by this thread and by you ladies  

Schipperchow1, I have also noticed the comments about how your ends should be like this or like that, or you cannot claim your length unless your ends are blunt  or hair that's too long is undesirable  I'm sure all of you ladies saw that. But I refuse to let it stop my show. 

My goal is classic length. When I BCed 3 years ago down to an inch of hair, it seemed like classic length might be an impossible dream. Now, though, I have learned so much and I do believe I can make it. It may take me 4 years to get there, but get there I will. And when I do, I will be dancing in the streets


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

About Oils…

*Carrier Oils*​*Sweet Almond Oil – This oil is extremely good for dry and dull hair. Contains vitamins A, B1, B2, B6 and E, as well as essential fatty acids (good fats).*
*Olive oil – Olive oil is easily absorbed and conditions hair and scalp very well. I use olive oil regularly in my hair to seal in moisture and provide softness.*
*Coconut oil – This oil is another moisture sealer. It also smells wonderful and leaves hair feeling soft. *
*Castor oil – Castor oil added to hair care products helps to seal in moisture. It also makes hair softer and is known to thicken thin hair over time with regular use.*
*Vitamin E oil – Vitamin E oil is great for rejuvenating dull, dry, and damaged hair when used regularly.*
*Jojoba oil- Jojoba oil is very similar to the sebum that our scalps naturally secrete. Because of our hair’s tight coil pattern, black women’s hair usually doesn’t receive enough sebum, which results in the dryness and breakage. Sense it is so similar to natural sebum, it is easily absorbed by the hair and scalp and provides excellent lubrication and smoothing.*
*Safflower Oil Benefits for Hair -* *Has high levels of vitamin E, alpha-tocopherol and phytosterols.  Safflower oil for hair growth contains high amounts of oleic acid, which is light in texture and penetrates the skin easily. This protects, nourishes, hydrates and firms the hair. Being extremely rich in essential polyunsaturated fatty acids, it is highly beneficial for dry, color treated or perm hair. When applied to the scalp, it acts as an vasolidator which can dilate the blood vessels, resulting in more nutrients supply to the hair follicles through blood circulation, and a healthy environment for hair regrowth.
*
*Safflower Oil for Dry Hair**
Our hair normally contains a moisture content of approximately 10%, which when drops below this level needs to be retained. As the hair grows past the neck line or doesn't have a direct contact with the scalp, the essential natural oils present in the scalp are not utilized throughout the hair shaft. Therefore, to increase the hair's ability to attract and retain moisture in the cortex of the hair, one can use moisturizers rich in essential fatty acids (EFA). Safflower oil is one of the best and cost effective oil for dry hair containing essential fatty acids. Following are few steps that will help you to replace the lost EFA and moisture from the scalp:* 

*Grape Seed Oil - [FONT=굴림]Grape seed oil is a lightweight, colorless and odorless oil that has a number of uses. It can be taken as a health tonic, used as a cooking oil or used to moisturize the skin and hair. Because it is lighter weight than many other oils, such as olive oil, it absorbs into the skin and hair much faster, and without weighing hair down. Here is a quick and easy grape seed hot oil treatment that is sure to leave your hair moisturized, beautiful and luxurious.[/FONT]*

*Essential Oils*​*Rosemary* *- promotes hair growth by increasing circulation in the scalp and can be used directly on the scalp.

*
*Peppermint oil* *- stimulates hair growth because of the tingling sensation is provides to the scalp. It also reduces itching and of course, the smell is great. Can be used directly on hair/scalp.

*
*Grapefruit oil** – This is another oil that is good for stimulating hair growth.

*
*Tea-Tree Oil – Many, many uses! It is anti-bacterial, antiseptic and fungicidal, meaning that it will free hair follicles of any bacteria and fungus that is clogging them. (Fungus in hair follicles is sometimes the reason for slow hair growth!) It blends easily with other natural oils that your body makes, so it is absorbed easily. Tea-Tree Oil also reduces dandruff, itching and any sores and lesions you may have on your skin/scalp.*


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 17, 2010)

About Oils...

Sorry... Safflower Oil is an essential oil not a carrier oil.  I use this one more than Olive oil.  I use different oils at different times depending on how my hair and scalp is behaving.....

I think these definitions will be useful to someone!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 18, 2010)

Doesn't Coconut oil thicken hair over time too?


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Doesn't Coconut oil thicken hair over time too?


 
From what I have read.... If you have thick hair coconut oil will help to keep it thick.  If you have thin hair coconut oil will make it feel thick.  But Castor oil will actually make you hair thicker over time.  If you stop using castor oil you hair will eventually go back to the was it normally is.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the typo... If you stop using castor oil it will go back to the way it normally was. (your natural hair texture...)


----------



## curlycue (Jan 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> This is what I am doing.
> 
> Lately, I have noticed several comments (in other threads) about cut those ends - you're really not that length if all your hair isn't at that length or the ends are thin - anything longer than WL is too much or doesn't have style  erplexed.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this post. I really love the length of my hair because there are so many cute styles that I can do with it.  I see a lot of ladies on this board trimming there ends when they do not need to be trimmed. They might be a little thin but that doesn't necessarily mean they are damaged. I just don't get iterplexed.  I plan on growing my hair to classic because I want it to hang to my hip when dry.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 18, 2010)

My hair is growing out from layers as well. I got layers because my hair was so top heavy and no style looked right. So, if my hair were straightened and flowing down my back at hip length, is someone really gonna say that's not my length because all of my hair is not there? Wow.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Lately, I have noticed several comments (in other threads) about cut those ends - you're really not that length if all your hair isn't at that length or the ends are thin - anything longer than WL is too much or doesn't have style  erplexed.
> 
> I want to encourage the ladies on this challenge to keep doing what works for you to attain the length that you desire.  For some, that may mean a cut, a trim, or S&D.  For others, it may simply be to baby the ends until they reach a certain length.  Just do you & keep it positive & keep growing.
> 
> ...



I noticed those comments as well . I have some long layers and like you I intend to always have them. I have had WL hair that was all one length and I prefer layers. On me it is a softer look.

Right now HL stretched is as long as I want to go. I thought that anything longer than that would be too much for me. However, TB stretched is starting to sound good so who knows . I will have to see how I feel when I get to HL .

I really love my current length because it doesn't take much effort to make it look good. I braided my hair this week in about ten box braids with the intent of wearing a hat most of the week and just allowing the front braids to show. Nothing fancy right. Well my husband saw the braids and loved it so I wore it to church and got tons of compliments. Ten box braids that took me about 30 mins (if that) to do and you would have thought I had a gone to a beautician and gotten a fierce style . I would not have been able to pull that off with a shorter length. 

But the thing I love most about my length is the way my daughter responds to it when it is braided or when its down and curly. She is 15 months old and she likes to play with it when I hold her. In her mind mommy's hair is a fun toy that she gets to play with every once in a while. She gets such a kick out of it. She is just starting to talk and sometimes she has little conversations with individual curls or braids; it melts my heart.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> What do you like about your length?
> Are you planning on stopping at HL or aiming for longer lengths?
> What are you doing to enjoy your hair as it grows longer?
> HHG!



I just like the fact that I am able to grow it. I am on a let's grow and see personal journey. I like to join the challenges because they are encouraging and fun. 

At HL I probably won't stop, but I may begin to trim as I do desire one length, who knows that may change.

My daughter is having a great time watching it grow, she is more excited about length than me. Considering I wear buns all of the time, makes my length matter even less. No one would know unless I wear a banded pony. (I don't really like the banded pony anymore, but my daughter loves doing them for me. I know, I am such a "hair bore")


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 18, 2010)

I found this aricle interesting..... It really doesn't apply to us because we LOVE our long hair. But it is an inspiration to us taking the journey! 
*Ladies, Stop Cutting Your Hair!*

*By **Andrei Trostel** November 13, 2009 | *
*I don't know how many times I have heard a platonic female friend say how hard it is to attract a good man out there, but let's just say it's enough to make my ears bleed more than once a month. What this means, other than the fact that I buy more Tampax than they do now, is that single women are concerned that their dating pool is dwindling, especially as they get older. So it stands to reason that they might want to significantly increase their odds of drawing more men into their cross hairs. (Hey guys, isn't the idea of a woman sniper hot? I wrote that just for you, in order to counter act the Tampax joke.) *
*One thing that women often do to increase their chances of attracting men is get their hair cut. Oh and stop calling it "getting your hair done" like you just got your hair laid or something—you went and got it cut. Women think a hair cut makes them look young, fresh, new—more appealing to men. WRONG! Ladies, STOP cutting your hair, men HATE it! I'm here to tell you one of a man's innermost secret thoughts whenever we see that you got your hair cut: we wish you didn't. So ladies, listen up to what I am about to tell you, and to all the men out there reading this, you're …….. welcome!*

*First, let's get one thing straight. I'm not saying the number one thing a man looks for in a woman is long hair. In fact, in a recent scientific poll the number one thing men universally desire in women is a sense of humor (by about 75%). Surprising, I know. Apparently, smiling releases hormones that make you feel happier (duh). Thus, if you can make your man laugh, then he begins to mentally associate you with his own happiness. *
*However, on the subject of physical features ALONE, statistically, your hair is actually the first thing a guy looks at. I know you're thinking, "That's a load of crap! A man will always look at breasts/***/just about anything/legs/neck, before hair." WRONG AGAIN! The first thing a guy will check out on you, during the "3 second look over" is technically your hair. Yes, consciously he may not be aware that he looked at that first, but it turns out that hair is extremely important visually in the initial mating rituals of humans. Long luxurious flowing hair not only frames a woman's face, but sets the tone for her entire body, which is of course what the man will be looking at for the rest of the 2.999 seconds.*

*From purely physiological and psychological points of view, there are certain features and chemicals that humans naturally respond to, as animals. The visual appearance of health plays a major part in physical attraction for both genders. Often women with long hair appear more beautiful to men because the ability to grow long healthy looking hair is an indication of the continuous health of the individual growing it. In addition it is widely accepted that hair traps pheromones which get released from your body. Men respond to these pheromones on a chemical level, and start associating long hair with an overall more desirable woman. This is why, flirting wise, it works so well with men when women run their fingers through their hair, twirl it, or do the "hair-flip." Ladies, you are filling the air with your pheromones whether you know it or not. (Come on, you know it, just ……. admit it! Nobody annoyingly plays with their own hair that much!) *
*There is a report that women who have long hair actually have slightly higher levels of estrogen in their body, which lead to more female pheromones released. Those extra pheromones get trapped in her hair to be picked up by men, as she twirls and flips it like Indiana Jones using a whip to get what she wants. All of this extra pheromone scent makes long haired women more appealing, unless of course you find her scent repelling, then it just makes you want to vomit on her for her ridiculous hair antics.*

*There was also a recent study that stated that short haired women performed better in a professional arena, because their male co-workers subconsciously saw them as more masculine. Since most men do NOT want to see women they are dating as more masculine, then it stands to reason that a short haired woman has less of a chance of attracting the attention of a man. Hey, I didn't say the world doesn't suck or that it was fair, I am just trying to help you out by providing you with a window into the mind of a typical man.*
*Many short haired women out there will undoubtedly get upset and think that all of this is not true for everyone and subject to personal preference and they would be 100% correct. It definitely is subject to some opinion and there ARE indeed some men who prefer short hair on a woman. A recent scientific survey across multiple men's magazines, polling thousands of men, produced the answer to this question. "Do men prefer women with long hair or short hair?" *
*88% of men claimed to prefer long hair!!*
*8% claimed to prefer short hair.*
*4% said no preference one way or the other. *
*88% ladies!!!!!!*
*Wow, that is high, huh?! *
*Kind of makes you wonder why so many women cut their hair short and then tell you that they are having trouble attracting men, doesn't it? *
*There are several other points and advantages to keeping your hair long that are certainly worth mentioning as well.*.....


----------



## ADB (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge.  I'm about 1 or 2 inches from waist length right now.  I think I have a good chance of making hip length this year if my hair keeps growing at this fast rate.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 19, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> My hair is growing out from layers as well. I got layers because my hair was so top heavy and no style looked right. So, if my hair were straightened and flowing down my back at hip length, is someone really gonna say that's not my length because all of my hair is not there? Wow.



Same with me.  I get the Roseanna Roseanna Danna triangle head without layers...not a good look on me


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 19, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I noticed those comments as well . I have some long layers and like you I intend to always have them. I have had WL hair that was all one length and I prefer layers. On me it is a softer look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 19, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> My daughter is having a great time watching it grow, she is more excited about length than me. Considering I wear buns all of the time, makes my length matter even less. No one would know unless I wear a banded pony. (I don't really like the banded pony anymore, but my daughter loves doing them for me. I know, I am such a "hair bore")



Do you do any special buns?  Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ADB said:


> I'd like to join this challenge.  I'm about 1 or 2 inches from waist length right now.  I think I have a good chance of making hip length this year if my hair keeps growing at this fast rate.



I am no longer adding new challengers (Jan 14 was the cut off date) But please post.  We are here to encourage everyone who wants to grow to HL & stay there or grow longer.  HHG!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 19, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 

No. My hair is so fine, when I tried to have the braided look with more than one twist in back, they all fell.  I could not keep it secure to save my life. So I just wrap with my fingers leaving it somewhat loose, and secure with a scrunchie. My hair is too thin even for a single braid, it looks sickly to me, even my banded pony is thin.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I found this aricle interesting..... It really doesn't apply to us because we LOVE our long hair. But it is an inspiration to us taking the journey!
> *Ladies, Stop Cutting Your Hair!*
> 
> *By **Andrei Trostel** November 13, 2009 | *
> ...



I generally wouldn't quote a whole post, but I agree with all of this.  A few months ago, a few men were complimenting me on my hair (it was a loose roller set) & inquiring as to why I never wear it out when a short haired woman (one of the guy's sister) came into the room.  Now she has a very nice short cut, similar to one of Halle's older looks & not one I would try to carry off.. but she was highly upset about the positive comments about my hair & its length & arguing with the guys about how nice her short hair was.  Now her brother & other guys told her that they told her she shouldn't cut it & that they prefer long hair on women...she was not hearing it  I just left the room.  How are you going to argue against the preference of not one but of 5 men of different generations & ethnicities?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Loving the article!  Yes, I do believe it is true... men love long hair. Sadly, lots of men feel they have to sacrifice that to be with a black woman (or deal with false hair). I am happy knowing that my hair will soon be long and sexy 

ETA: and for the office, one can put long hair into some elegant and tasteful updos that will still give that appearance of shorter hair (on a subconscious level) to gain the advantage that offers, without lopping off the long locks.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 19, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 
*Styling super long hair *
www.greathairstyletips.com February 4th 2009 01:30​

_So ….with super long hair, we need super long hair styles…. I am going to try this one….._

Hair Designs and Styles……from  *hair-long.blogspot.com*
*Chinese Bun   picture and these instruction is on the link*

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Pd5YeDbbP...AAAfk/H3yZwWtiwwE/s1600-h/Chinese+Bun+-+2.JPG 

Quote from the lady in the picture..."I decided to make several experiments with hair buns. The first experiment is Chinese Bun. I'm sure most of you have already tried this hair style or others like this. But this is the first time I do it, so please don't be too strict to me. I'll try to explain the steps I've done to arrange hair in Chinese Bun":

*1.* Arrange your hair in a ponytail. You can place the ponytail high or low, this makes no big difference. It's just to your preferences.

*2. *Put a hairstick horizontally in the root of the tail.

*3.* The next step is to divide hair into two equal parts. Put each part up, over and behind the hairstick.

*4. *Wrap the hair parts in opposite directions around the ponytail holder and loop around the hairstick.

*5. *Add hair pins, scrunchie, or other holders that will secure the bun on top or underneath.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 19, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I think you forgot to post pics.


 
*I am having computer issues and cannot upload pics right now** **.  *



schipperchow1 said:


> But the thing I love most about my length is the way my daughter responds to it when it is braided or when its down and curly. She is 15 months old and she likes to play with it when I hold her. In her mind mommy's hair is a fun toy that she gets to play with every once in a while. She gets such a kick out of it. She is just starting to talk and sometimes she has little conversations with individual curls or braids; it melts my heart.
> 
> That's so cute & brave of you to let her play in your tresses



*I have been teaching her gentle since she left the womb . She does a really good job of not pulling too hard*.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 19, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 
Here is another bun that I am going to try.....  I know the lady in the picture(go to link) is not a woman of color, but few of us have passed hip length hair. So there are not any pictures online with women of color with these bun styles for me to show.....but that will change soon.....

*Braided Bun *

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Pd5YeDbbP...AAfE/cwXa3NgS9IY/s1600-h/braided+hair+bun.jpg
go to link to see instructions and picture. http://hair-long.blogspot.com/2007/08/braided-bun.html


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 
This hair style is from an online picture dated 1969.  It is not a bun but a ponytail style that I just love.... I don't have instructions yet.... but I am trying to practice it... once I get the hang of it, I will post instructions...

(picture removed by candy828)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Candy I love the last pic you posted, it looks so vintage and elegant at the same time. I know that didn't make sense,lol...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 
This hair style is a double knot wrap. The only image online is a side image(removed by candy828). I am familar with making knots with hair so I am going to practice this one as well. Once perfected I can post instructions... This style and the braided bun style are very nice Office or Evening Out Hairstyles!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you do any special buns? Now that my hair is longer I want to start experimenting with different bun styles


 
One more hair style....  If you want to wear a bang-type with the back in any bun you choose....  This is kind of sexy and easy to do.... I got this picture online as well and just played with it!

(picture removed by candy828)


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> This hair style is from an online picture dated 1969. It is not a bun but a ponytail style that I just love.... I don't have instructions yet.... but I am trying to practice it... once I get the hang of it, I will post instructions...


 
Ok ladies, to pull this hair style off and make it look like a "knock out" to die for....  You'll need classic length hair.....

*Instructions:*
1. Part the hair for a top pony tail and bottom pony tail.
2. band the bottom pony tail.  
3. on the top, part down the middle so you have two sides.
4. then take the two side together and cross them.
5. pin the two side together with a very large barbie pin to hold it together while you work on your hair.
6. you take a small portion of on the top sides and twist it to the end. then wrap that twist around the top portion of the hair (top ponytail).
7. take a small portion of the other side and twist it to the end. then wrap it around the top portion of the hair about 2 inches from the last twist.
(make sure you secure both twist with pins).
8. then with the top ponytail split it in two. 
9. take the bottom ponytail and put the hair inbetween the top ponytail you split, and then wrap it around both top splits of the ponytail.
10. wrap it around one more time and secure it with pins.
11. Then the rest of the hair hanging from the top ponytail, you can let hang free or curl the end. (I like it better curled)

But as I stated above.  for it to look very long and beautiful... this hairstyle needs classic length hair...

(picture removed by candy828)


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

Today.....

2002 Afro Pony tail.... This is a cute natural ponytail....  The pony tail is banded several times to give this effect!

(picture removed by candy828)


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Hair Care While Exercising*
From: http://www.indiavisitinformation.com/indian-fashion/hair-exercising.shtml

Exercising be it jogging or working out at the gym or swimming causes great damage to your hair. You have to deal with all sorts of strand struggles, sweat that will cause dirt and grease to settle in your scalp etc. Thus to protect your hair from being damaged you will have to take care of your hair while exercising. Following are a few tips that you should follow so that you hair will look good and feel great, even after the most intense workouts:

If you have long hair then it is advisable to tie it back, pin it up or clip it. However take care that you don't tie your hair so tightly that you get a headache. Make sure your hair is loose enough to allow you freedom of movement while staying out of the way.

Don't let hair fall on your forehead and eyes. You can use hair elastics that not only prevent hair falling on your eyes but also look great.

Block sweat by wearing wide cotton headband that will absorb the sweat from your forehead before it makes contact with your scalp or bangs. Though sweating while exercising is good but the salt dries out the delicate roots near the scalp thereby damaging your hair.

Avoid wearing a cap while exercising. Your glands need to breathe and wearing caps will actually block your sweat glands.

After working out avoid taking a hot shower because that might damage your hair. Lukewarm water is always best for shampooing your hair under any circumstances. Conditioning your hair is a must because that will protect your hair from the damage.

While swimming wear a cap after wetting your hair completely. Wash your hair thoroughly afterwards in order to remove the chlorine from your hair. If possible apply a leave-in conditioner to your hair before you dive in.

Steam baths or saunas can dry out your strands. Always apply a dab of leave-in conditioner or light jojoba to your stands to help offset the heat. Wrap a towel around your strands to further block hair damaging heat.


----------



## SEMO (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad this challenge has no rules.  That means I can probably keep up with it.  I'm in!   

I think I may _actually_ be able to make it to hip length.  That seems so crazy to think, when it seems just yesterday all I was aiming for was APL or BSL.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Candy828, thanks for the bun and braid pictures. Maybe it will inspire me to get more creative.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Practice with hair knots...*

To achieve the double-knot wrap (prior post), or hair knot bun (image below removed by candy828), practice with a hair knot ponytail first (image below removed by candy828).

1. first twist the hair so your hair is smooth enough not to cause "REAL KNOTS".

2. Then make a knot like as to tie a rope.

3. Let the ponytail hang in a loose fashion (this is actually kind-of cute)

This is a easy style and the knot comes out very easy. (make sure to *only do this with LONGHAIR*.... and a lot of hair.  *Do not* do this with little parts of hair....


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 21, 2010)

*I received these two notifications.......*



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=45347 
 Yesterday 11:19 PM
SmilingElephant 

I don't think this is a real person...or ARE you?

You're not one of those "automated" tip giving posters right?

 01-18-2010 07:55 AM
onejamifan 

I would love to see pictures of your hair!!!

 

*so here is my public reply.....*

 Today 03:04 AM


Candy828 

*SmilingElephant* - Yes, I am a real person... not automated. I am just sharing things I know and information I have found. If the ladies on the board want me to stop posting, I can do that....

*onejamifan* - I have not posted pics of my hair yet because I am still on vacation. I have taken pictures but will not be able to upload them until the first week of Feburary. I don't have my attachments for my camera with me.

I believe if everyone shares there experiences of useful information they find, it helps all of us on this journey. People have helped me and that is why I can share it with you. Evey little thing we can learn and do to maximize our hair growth and reach our goals is what we are trying to do.... at least that is what I thought we were doing.....

If I have offended anyone.... I am sorry..


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Here is another bun that I am going to try.....  I know the lady in the picture is not a woman of color, but few of us have passed hip length hair. So there are not any pictures online with women of color with these bun styles for me to show.....but that will change soon.....
> 
> *Braided Bun*
> 
> ...



I've done this before


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> This hair style is from an online picture dated 1969.  It is not a bun but a ponytail style that I just love.... I don't have instructions yet.... but I am trying to practice it... once I get the hang of it, I will post instructions...



It looks like a banded pony with one's own hair.  It's pretty but I'd be afraid of my hair tangling around itself  I'll stick with the banded ponytail for now.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 21, 2010)

SEMO said:


> I'm glad this challenge has no rules.  That means I can probably keep up with it.  I'm in!
> 
> I think I may _actually_ be able to make it to hip length.  That seems so crazy to think, when it seems just yesterday all I was aiming for was APL or BSL.



  I actually think that you may be able to make HL this year too  Even though I'm not adding new people to the challenge (Jan 14 was the last day), you are more than welcome to visit & post your progress & share tips, etc.  We are here to encourage those who want to grow to HL this year.

HHG!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 21, 2010)

This is my partial sew in.   I will be using sew in's for low manipulation to help me acheive my goal.  I hope that this helps with me retaining length and maintaining healthy hair.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> "Do men prefer women with long hair or short hair?" [/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> *88% of men claimed to prefer long hair!!*
> *8% claimed to prefer short hair.*
> *4% said no preference one way or the other. *
> ...



I agree.  And have always believe most men prefer longer hair even when I cut my hair off (because I wanted to).

This week I've had my length showing and I have had guys falling over me.  No makeup, fat face but they see the hair.  Old and young, black, white and mexican.  

Now my husband didn't want me to grow it out but he hates to cut it now.erplexed  I think he likes to have control over how much is being taken off.  He doesn't know though, if he doesn't cut as much as I want cut, I'll cut it myself.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 21, 2010)

I put in some indigo on Tuesday night. First I henna'd, but not for very long. I left it on only for an hour or so, but I sat under the heating cap. After I washed it out, I put in the indigo and sat under the heating cap for about 45 mins. After I washed out the indigo I did a DC also under the heating cap. That poor thing was working overtime!  

Then I detangled (lost very minimal hair this time ) and applied red palm oil and coconut oil. I let it dry in 8 Celie braids, lol. The next day I flat ironed with a bit of jojoba oil. Here is the result. I hope it will darken over more over the next few days. 

I'm trying to decide what my next protective style will be....


----------



## SEMO (Jan 21, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I actually think that you may be able to make HL this year too  Even though I'm not adding new people to the challenge (Jan 14 was the last day), you are more than welcome to visit & post your progress & share tips, etc.  We are here to encourage those who want to grow to HL this year.
> 
> HHG!



Aww, I guess I didn't read enough to see that I missed the deadline.  Well, good luck to other challengers.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry i've been mia... i'm sick.  nothing serious, just a head and chest cold.  but i'm a punk so i make it worse than what it is lol.

i'll do a better check in later.  just didnt want folk thinking i ran away and then disappear off the list lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 22, 2010)

Herbs and Oils....

If you are looking for herbs or oils that you have not been able to find in the store. Below is a good website the carries most of what you may be looking for. I just happened to be looking for a Japanese oil and some specific herbs and I stumbled upon this website!

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkoil/a-c.html


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 22, 2010)

yea... grey hairs are becoming a problem for me... but it is due more to age than anything else.... I am going to try some of these home remedies...

*Grey Hair Problem*
from http://www.indiavisitinformation.com/indian-fashion/grey-hair.shtml

*Grey Hair Problems - Causes & Treatments*
Grey Hair is a symptom of improper protein synthesis. Hair grows white when the colour pigment (melanin) ceases to be produced in the hair follicle and small air spaces take its place. Pigment cells located at the base of each hair follicle produce the natural dominant colour of our youth. However, as a person grows older and reaches middle age, more and more of these pigment cells die and colour is lost from individual hairs. The result is that a person's hair gradually begins to show more and more grey. Individual hairs each have an outer layer (the cuticle) of overlapping flat cells, underneath, which is the thick cortex, which consists of horn-like keratin. The inside of the hair is made of softer, rectangular cells. Hair colour is determined by the concentration and depth of melanin pigment in the cortex - this produces the whole spectrum of hair colour from blond to black, with very fair people having almost no melanin. When these melanocytes die, then the hair turns grey. Melanocytes produce the pigment melanin and they are the cells responsible for much of the coloring of the human body, including the hair. With age the melanocytes lose their ability to make pigment, so color is absent from new hair.

Grey hair is usually associated with ageing, but this is not always the case. Early greying of the hair is basically hereditary, and we can inherit it from one of our parents or grandparents. So if your father's hair started to turn grey in his thirties there is a good chance yours will too. Grey hair can also be influenced by stress. A person experiencing a prolonged period of stress and anxiety may notice, over a period of time, white hairs gradually appearing. Malnutrition, worry, shock, deep sorrow, tension and other similar conditions may also slow down the production of melanin resulting in grey hair. Sever illness too can stop or affect the production of melanin. However, scientists have not been fully able to explain the exact causes of this change in colour of the hair. 

Contrary to popular belief pulling out one grey hair will make two grow in its place is a myth. What can happen, however, is that if your hair is starting to turn grey and you pull one grey hair out, it may well be that the neighboring grey hair is just about to start growing, therefore two hairs in close proximity will appear at about the same time. 

*Home Remedies and Treatment *

*" Amla " *is the best cure for grey hair and falling hair. Regular massage of "amla" paste rubbed into the scalp has worked wonders in many cases, frequently reversing the process of greying or falling off of hair.

Massage your hairs with coconut oil and Lemon everyday for at least 15 minutes. There are instances of people having black hairs even up to the age of 60-70 years by using this method.

Soak about 10 to 12 rithas and 3 to 4 shikakai pods overnight in a pint of water. Next day, boil for a few minutes and strain. Use this liquid as a normal shampoo. Separately soak 10 to 12 dried amlas in half a cup of water overnight. Strain and use as a hair conditioner after your head bath. Leave it on the hair for ten minutes and rinse your hair with clean warm water. This will leave your hair smooth and shiny and also stop premature greying of your hair. 

Mix lemon juice in castor oil and beat till frothy. Add 'henna' in to it. Apply the mixture evenly over the scalp, and bathe after an hour using 'shikakai' and 'ritha' shampoo as above. This checks greying of hair.

Take a cup of strong black tea (without milk), and to this add a tablespoon of salt. When cold, strain the tea and massage it on the roots. Leave it on for an hour, and then rinse with cold water. Do not shampoo it.

Nourishment and proper grooming is very important to keep the hair texture, growth, shin and luster in a good condition. Therefore use a shampoo & conditioner that suits your hair type. Choose products that are gentle, preferably without any harsh detergent like sodium lauryl sulfate. For daily washes, use a shampoo that is mild, gentle & moisturizing. Don't use too much conditioner or else it makes hair greasy. Daily massage your hair with your fingertips; it helps proper blood circulation in the scalp.

*Nourishment *

*Your hair needs the following nourishment:*

a) *Vitamin A *- vitamin A is necessary for promoting a healthy scalp and gives body and glow to your hair. Include dark green vegetables and orange & yellow fruits & vegetables in your diet. 

b) *Vitamin B* - vitamin B regulates the secretion of oil, keeps hair healthy & moisturized. Eat more of fresh green leafy vegetables, tomatoes, cauliflower, cereals, liver kidney, yogurt, bananas and green vegetables. 

c) *Minerals* - minerals like zinc, iron & copper promote healthy hair. Food sources: zinc - red meat, chicken & green vegetables; iron - beef, dried apricots, red meat, parsley, eggs, wheat & sunflower seeds; copper - seafood, egg yolk & whole grains. 

d) *Proteins* - consuming more of protein gives your hair natural shine and good texture. Include more of sprouted whole grains, cereals, meat and soy in your diet.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 22, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> This is my partial sew in.   I will be using sew in's for low manipulation to help me acheive my goal.  I hope that this helps with me retain length and healthy hair.



So that curly hair is the sew-in?  Very nice


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 22, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I put in some indigo on Tuesday night. First I henna'd, but not for very long. I left it on only for an hour or so, but I sat under the heating cap. After I washed it out, I put in the indigo and sat under the heating cap for about 45 mins. After I washed out the indigo I did a DC also under the heating cap. That poor thing was working overtime!
> 
> Then I detangled (lost very minimal hair this time ) and applied red palm oil and coconut oil. I let it dry in 8 Celie braids, lol. The next day I flat ironed with a bit of jojoba oil. Here is the result. I hope it will darken over more over the next few days.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what my next protective style will be....



Very nice What do you wash your henna & indigo out with?  What do you mix them with?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 22, 2010)

SEMO said:


> Aww, I guess I didn't read enough to see that I missed the deadline.  Well, good luck to other challengers.


But  you can be an unofficial challenger & come here for support & encouragement for your journey.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sorry i've been mia... i'm sick.  nothing serious, just a head and chest cold.  but i'm a punk so i make it worse than what it is lol.
> 
> i'll do a better check in later.  just didnt want folk thinking i ran away and then disappear off the list lol



Glad you're feeling better.  BTW:  I see you lurking in the TB challenge like me!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 22, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> So that curly hair is the sew-in? Very nice


 
Thank you.
Yes, I found this to be a perfect match to my curl pattern....so, most of my real hair is in cornrows.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 22, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Very nice What do you wash your henna & indigo out with?  What do you mix them with?



Thanks! I mixed the henna with a bit of white vinegar, and I mixed the indigo with table salt and water. I mostly just rinsed them out with water, though I did reach for some cheapo dollar store conditioner to help rinse it out. I was in the shower all day!  I've heard that others use pectin to make henna easier to wash out but I didn't feel like going on a safari in the basement with our food canning stuff to find it.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Relieving Stress and some other problems.....*

*Lavender – Peppermint Foot Soak*

*From: http://aromatherapy4u.wordpress.com/category/home-spa-tips/*
*Wordpress.com*
Cool, soothe and relieve painful and swollen feet after a long day with this Lavender – Peppermint foot soak recipe.
Be sure to mix your essential oils with the epsom salts first as this will help disperse the essential oils evenly in the foot bath water.
This recipe also makes a terrific gift – simply mix the essential oils with epsom salts until well blended and put in a glass jar, decorate with pretty label and ribbon.
*Lavender – Peppermint Foot Soak Recipe*
2 drops Lavender
2 drops Peppermint
2 drops Chamomile
1/4 cup Epsom Salts
*LAVENDER*: _(Lavandula angustifolia)_ is the most versatile of all essential oils. Therapeutic-grade lavender has been highly regarded for the skin. Lavender has been clinically evaluated for its relaxing effects. It may be used to cleanse cuts, bruises and skin irritations. The fragrance is calming, relaxing and balancing physically and emotionally. 
1. Rub Lavender oil on the feet for a calming effect on the body.
2. Rub a drop of Lavender oil on your palms and smooth on your pillow to help you sleep.
3. Put a drop of Lavender oil on a bee sting or insect bite to stop itching and reduce swelling.
4. Put 2-3 drops of Lavender oil on a minor burn to decrease pain.
5. Drop Lavender oil on a cut to stop the bleeding.
6. Mix several drops of Lavender oil with V-6 Vegetable Mixing Oil and use topically on eczema and dermatitis.
7. To alleviate the symptoms of motion sickness, place a drop of Lavender oil on the end of the tongue or around the naval or behind the ears.
8. To stop a nosebleed, put a drop of Lavender oil on a tissue and wrap it around a small chip of ice. Push the tissue covered ice chip up under the middle of the top lip to the base of the nose and hold as long as comfortable or until the bleeding stops (do not freeze the lip or gum).
9. Rub a drop of Lavender oil over the bridge of the nose to unblock tear ducts.
10. Rub Lavender oil on dry or chapped skin.
11. Rub a drop of Lavender oil on chapped or sunburned lips.
12. To reduce or minimize the formation of scar tissue, massage Lavender
oil on and around the affected area. 
13. Rub 2 to 4 drops of Lavender oil over the armpit area to act as a deodorant.
14. Rub a drop of Lavender oil between your palms and inhale deeply to help alleviate the symptoms of hay fever.
15. Rub several drops of Lavender oil into the scalp to help eliminate dandruff.
16. Place a few drops of Lavender oil on a cotton ball and place in your linen closet to scent the linens and repel moths and insects.
17. Place a drop of Lavender oil in your water fountain to scent the air, kill bacteria and prolong the time between cleanings.
18. Place a few drops of Lavender oil on a wet cloth and throw into the dryer, which will deodorize and freshen your laundry.
19. Put a drop of Lavender oil on a cold sore.
20. Diffuse Lavender oil to alleviate the symptoms of allergies.
21. Spritz several drops of Lavender oil mixed with distilled water on a sunburn to decrease pain.
22. Drop Lavender oil on a cut to clean the wound and kill bacteria.
23. Apply 2-3 drops of Lavender oil to a rash to stop the itching and heal the skin.
*PEPPERMINT*: _(Mentha piperita)_ is one of the oldest and most highly regarded herbs for soothing digestion. Jean Valnet, M.D., studied peppermint’s effect on the liver and respiratory systems. Other scientists have also researched peppermint’s role in affecting impaired taste and smell when inhaled. Dr. William N. Dember of the University of Cincinnati studied peppermint’s ability to improve concentration and mental accuracy. Alan Hirsch, M.D., studied peppermint’s ability to directly affect the brain’s satiety center, which triggers a sense of fullness after meals.
44. Rub 4-6 drops in the palm and rub over stomach and around the navel to relieve indigestion, flatulence and diarrhea.
45. Add a drop of Peppermint oil to herbal tea to aid in digestion and relieve heartburn.
46. Massage several drops of Peppermint oil on the area of injury to reduce inflammation.
47. Apply Peppermint oil immediately to an injured area (bruised shin, hit on the foot or hand) to relieve pain. If there is a cut, apply the Peppermint oil around (not on) the open wound.
48. Rub several drops of Peppermint oil on the bottoms of the feet to reduce fever.
49. Apply a drop of Peppermint oil topically on unbroken skin to stop itching.
50. For poison ivy or poison oak, apply Peppermint oil on location neat or dilute with Young Living’s V-6 Mixing Oil.
51. Inhale Peppermint oil before and during a workout to boost your mood and reduce fatigue.
52. Massage several drops of Peppermint oil on the abdomen to relieve nausea.
53. To relieve a headache, rub a drop of Peppermint oil on the temples, forehead, over the sinuses (stay away from the eyes) and on the back of the neck.
54. To stop hiccups, apply a drop of Peppermint oil on each side of the fifth cervical vertebra (up three notches from the large vertebra at the base of the neck).
55. Place two drops of Peppermint oil on the tongue and rub another drop under the nose to improve alertness and concentration.
56. Diffuse Peppermint oil in the room while studying to improve concentration and accuracy. Inhale Peppermint oil, when taking a test, to improve recall.
57. Rub 4 drops of Peppermint oil on chest and stomach to relieve travel sickness.
58. Place a drop of Peppermint oil on the tongue and inhale into the nose and sinuses to relieve congestion from a cold.
59. Add Peppermint oil to food as a flavoring and a preservative.
60. To deter rats, mice, ants or cockroaches, place two drops of Peppermint oil on a cotton ball and place along the path or point of entry for these pests.
61. Mix one 15 ml. bottle of Peppermint oil into a 5 gallon can of paint to dispel the fumes.
62. Place a couple of drops of Peppermint oil in a cup of hot water and enjoy in place of coffee.
63. To kill aphids, add 4-5 drops of Peppermint oil to 4 ounces of water and spray the plants.
64. Drink a drop of Peppermint oil mixed in a glass of cold water to cool off on a hot day.
65. Rub Peppermint oil on joints to relieve arthritis or tendonitis pain.
66. Place a drop of Peppermint oil on the tongue to stop bad breath.
67. Inhale the fragrance of Peppermint oil to curb the appetite and lessen the impulse to overeat.
68. Remove ticks by applying a drop of Peppermint oil on a cotton swab and swabbing the tick. Wait for it to unhedge its head and remove from your pet.
69. Mix Peppermint oil in a footbath to relieve sore feet. Keep water agitated while soaking feet.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Using Hair Sticks:*
*From **http://hair-long.blogspot.com/2007/05/chignon.html*

*The chignon (images below)*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Pd5YeDbbPgQ/RkmbAgMzqpI/AAAAAAAAAHw/h5yQD3oj8kg/s1600-h/car107.gif

*1.* Brush hair carefully and evenly to the point on the crown or the nape of the neck where you want the chignon to rest. Secure into a pony tail using a coated elastic band or a piece of thin ribbon.

*2.* Twist the pony tail into a spiral, using both your hands.

*3.* Coil the pony tail down around the base, making it as large or as small as your hair length dictates. Tuck the loose ends into the outside edge of the chignon and pin carefully, using fine hairpins.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ I already do the chignon with my hair, and I don't even need hairsticks to make it stay  Though I do have a ton of cute hairsticks I'm going to start wearing.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I flat ironed, it was an all day, Protein, DC heat cap, session.  I took down my install and I didn't really see much difference from Sept 09 pics, so no more installs for me. 
The new pics are up in my fotki.  I'm thinking about dropping out of this challenge though cause I'm still @ WSL.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 24, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well I flat ironed, it was an all day, Protein, DC heat cap, session. I took down my install and I didn't really see much difference from Sept 09 pics, so no more installs for me.
> The new pics are up in my fotki. I'm thinking about dropping out of this challenge though cause I'm still @ WSL.


 
Um, you still have an entire year for your hair to grow.  Seems a little premature to consider dropping out....especially since your hair is longer than mine and I had the nerve to join  lol.  Off to check your fotki!
HHG!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Um, you still have an entire year for your hair to grow.  Seems a little premature to consider dropping out....especially since your hair is longer than mine and I had the nerve to join  lol.  Off to check your fotki!
> HHG!



*HHG*
I'm just a little disappointed that the install weave didn't get me passed WSL and closer to HL already. Also I'm  prob still tired from the marathon hair-care session, I usually don't do all those things in 1 day I did all that cause I just took down the weave.
I usually keep it simple, quick and easy.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *HHG*
> I'm just a little disappointed that the install weave didn't get me passed WSL and closer to HL already. Also I'm prob still tired from the marathon hair-care session, I usually don't do all those things in 1 day I did all that cause I just took down the weave.
> I usually keep it simple, quick and easy.


 
Please don't give up!  Your hair probably just needs to breath....  Step up your scalp massages, try using carrot-tea tree oil on your scalp for a month....  Don't get me wrong... I don't claim to be an expert or anything like that...  I just want to offer you encouragement too!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2010)

*How to Trim Your Own Hair*

*From: http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/trim-your-own-hair.html*


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *How to Trim Your Own Hair*
> 
> *From: http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/trim-your-own-hair.html*



Thanks soooo much, for posting this, I learned something new.  Now I don't have to worry about going to a stylist to trim my hair and getting major progress cut off, I'll even the hemline up myself.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Lucia, don't you dare drop out! Sometimes our hair doesn't grow at an even rate. You could be due for a growth spurt right now!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hey Lucia, don't you dare drop out! Sometimes our hair doesn't grow at an even rate. You could be due for a growth spurt right now!



Ok, I'll stick to it-you ladies convinced me not to give up so quick.  Your probably right I had to go back and look @ my past growth pattern it's always thickens 1st, then uneven and scraggly then it grows like weed grass overnight. It's just at the scraggly stage now and it looks worse than it really is, I mean I looked for splits and could barely find any, not even 1 strand knots.   If it wasn't for my old pics I'd probably be cutting back to BSL/mid-back out of frustration right now. TLC, patience, and no crazy decisions with the shears


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

I have some positive news to report... since I have started taking gelatin, I can clearly see that my nails are growing faster. They seem stronger too. I am really hoping :crossfingers: that the same will happen with my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I have some positive news to report... since I have started taking gelatin, I can clearly see that my nails are growing faster. They seem stronger too. I am really hoping :crossfingers: that the same will happen with my hair.



Where are you getting the gelatin cps from?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

I got them from Puritan's. I had heard some ladies on here had been mixing gelatin in with shakes but it got all gunky and gross... so I think the capsules work better. It's food grade gelatin in there, but I don't have to worry about tasting it. 

I have indigo stains on my nails from Tuesday when I indigo'd my hair, and already, less than a week later, I can see crescent moons of pink nail growing in underneath the stained nail. It's only like a quarter of an inch, but for less than a week's time that's pretty good.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hair Growth Cycle*
*From: http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Hair*

Hair grows in cycles of various phases. *Anagen* is the growth phase; *catagen* is the regressing phase; and *telogen* *is the resting*, or quiescent, phase. Each phase has several morphologically and histologically distinguishable sub-phases. Prior to the start of cycling is a phase of *follicular morphogenesis* (formation of the follicle). There is also a shedding phase, or *exogen,* that is independent of anagen and telogen, in which one of several hairs from a single follicle exits. Normally up to 90 percent of the hair follicles are in anagen phase while, 10–14 percent are in telogen, and 1–2 percent in catagen. The cycle's length varies on different parts of the body. For eyebrows, the cycle is completed in around 4 months, while it takes the scalp 3–4 years to finish; this is the reason eyebrow hairs have a fixed length, *while hairs on the head seem to have no length limit.* Growth cycles are controlled by a chemical, signal-like, epidermal growth factor. 
Hair growth cycle times in humans: 

Scalp: *The time these phases last varies from person to person.* *Different hair color and follicle shape effects the timings of these phases. *
anagen phase, 2–3 years (occasionally much longer) 
catagen phase, 2–3 weeks 
telogen phase, around 3 months 


Eyebrows, etc: 
anagen phase, 4–7 months 
catagen phase, 3–4 weeks 
telogen phase, about 9 months 

*Head hair *

Head hair is a type of hair that is grown on the head (sometimes referring directly to the scalp). This is the most noticeable of all human hair, which can grow longer than on most mammals and is more dense than most hair found elsewhere on the body. The average human head (an average scalp measures approximately 120 square inches or 770 cm²) has about 100,000 hair follicles (Gray 2003). Each follicle can grow about 20 individual hairs in a person's lifetime (About 2007). Average hair loss is around 100 strands a day. The absence of head hair is termed _alopecia,_ commonly known as baldness. 
Anthropologists speculate that the functional significance of long head hair may be adornment. Long lustrous hair may be a visible marker for a healthy individual. With good nutrition, waist length hair—approximately 1 meter or 39 inches long—would take around 48 months, or about 4 years, to grow. 
Hair density is related to both race and hair color. Caucasians have the highest hair density, with an average growth rate, while Asians have the lowest density but fastest growing hair, and Africans have medium density and slowest growing hair. 
*Average number of head hairs* (Caucasian) (Stevens 2007) 
*color *​*number of hairs *​*diameter *​Blonde ​146,000 ​1⁄1500th to 1⁄500th inch ​17 to 51 micrometers ​Black ​110,000 ​1⁄400th to 1⁄250th inch ​64 to 100 micrometers ​Brown ​100,000 ​​​Red ​86,000 ​​ 


*Texture*
Hair texture is measured by the degree of which one's hair is either fine or coarse, which in turn varies according to the diameter of each individual hair. There are commonly four major categories recognized for hair texture: Fine, medium, coarse, and wiry. Within the four texture ranges hair can also have thin, medium, or thick density and it can be straight, curly, wavy, or kinky


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2010)

*What Causes Scalp & Skin To Be Sensitive & Tingling or Tingly?*

*From: http://www.scalp-health.com/tender.htm*

*Hair Cleaning:*
*From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_care*
Shampoo is helped by warm temperature water, which helps open the cuticle of the hair and release any oils or other substances beneath. Pure water has a pH of 7, and when shampoo has removed the slightly acidic sebum from the hair, *the pH on the surface of the scalp is raised*. Freshly shampooed hair can feel tangled or rough, and hair which is left to dry after a shampoo only can be excessively dry and coarse. To smooth the hair, conditioner is often used. Conditioners may employ ingredients of an acidic nature to *balance the hair and scalp pH.* Many modern conditioners also contain plant oils or synthetic ingredients such as plastics to coat the hair shaft and smooth it out. Acidic rinses or chemical conditioners can help with hair de-tangling and manageability, which helps prevent damage.
The sebaceous glands increase or reduce their secretions *in order to maintain proper skin protection and pH.* When the skin is regularly *stripped* of its natural sebum, the sebaceous glands respond with an overproduction. People observe that they “must” wash their hair, for example, once every other day, otherwise their hair becomes oily; however, their sebaceous glands have simply adapted to their hygienic cycle. *Changes to the hygienic cycle result in changes to sebum secretion.*
*Western cleaning products and methods</SPAN>*

A more *alkaline rated* (meaning a high pH) shampoo is *stronger and harsher to one's hair.* This can mean that the hair *will be left dry and brittle.* Shampoos containing citric, lactic or phosphoric acid are *most likely balanced*. *Oily hair* might require a *more acidic pH shampoo.* Anti-dandruff shampoos have been implicated in irritation of the scalp, and an increase in the production of dandruff. Anti dandruff shampoos may be available over-the-counter or on prescription, based on the strength of the medicine. Dandruff, despite common belief, is more often related to too much, or an issue somehow with, *sebum production and not dry scalp skin*. *Not all flakes are dandruff* and only a qualified physician can determine not only that one indeed does have dandruff; but also, what type of dandruff one may have. If one is experiencing redness of the scalp skin, bumps on the scalp skin, and any weeping from sores and/or bleeding in addition to flakes, professional medical diagnosis should be sought.
Conditioner choice is greatly dependent upon hair type and hair status, such as colored, permed, dry, and the like. Commercial conditioners contain a variety of ingredients such as plant oils, pro-vitamins, acidic compounds, plastics, stabilizers, thickeners, emulsifiers, and fragrances.
Conditioners may *sometimes add weight to hair*, creating an adverse effect in the shampooing/conditioning process. Some conditioners, especially those containing a silicone compound, may coat the hair and lead to build up on the hair, making it dull, and lead to harsher shampoo use; in a sense, an endless cycle of shampooing and conditioning. When used correctly, however, conditioners are helpful in temporarily coating the hair to increase shine and ease tangles.
Build up is when the *hair has a sticky or gummy feel*, the conditioner choice seems to work less well, or the hair may be more prone to tangling. Buildup occurs when the minerals from water and/or products are not rinsed away during shampooing. *A clarifying shampoo may be required to remove it*. *Clarifying* removes all things on the surface of the hair strands, essentially leaving the hair without moisture. *Failure of conditioning as part of a clarifying hair wash process may lead to excessive drying of hair.*
*Viable natural ways to condition the hair include* rinses with lemon juice, lime juice, or vinegar. The use of acid rinses may assist those who have itchy scalps, depending on the cause for the itchiness. *Hair which is lacking sebum* may also be softened using *plant oils* such as *olive oil* and *coconut oil.*
*From previous post….*
*“Tea-Tree Oil* – Many, many uses! It is anti-bacterial, antiseptic and fungicidal, meaning that it will free hair follicles of any bacteria and fungus that is clogging them. (Fungus in hair follicles is sometimes the reason for slow hair growth!) It blends easily with other natural oils that your body makes, so it is absorbed easily. Tea-Tree Oil also reduces dandruff, itching and any sores and lesions you may have on your skin/scalp”
*From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_care*
[FONT=굴림]To *improve the hair health* and further prevent issues with dryness and buildup, *people can use a shower head filter* that will remove the minerals found in most city waters. However, hard water minerals and the sanitizing agents like Chlorine and Chloramine can also deposit in or on the hair, building up over time. The chemical and mineral content of water varies by geography. Filtering water through very fine mesh cloth may help to remove larger deposits in the water. Many enjoy collecting rain water, although acid rain is an increasing issue in many parts of the world.[/FONT]


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 25, 2010)

My two cents worth......

Something I started doing ..... is I only handle my hair with clean hands and I don't allow people to handle my hair if if their hands are not clean...


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hair Vitamins & Hairstyling Tips: 8 Hair Growth Secrets*
*From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip180045.htm*
Karen Marie Shelton
Date: 06/30/2006


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hair Vitamins & Hairstyling Tips: 8 Hair Growth Secrets*
[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]*From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip180045.htm*
Karen Marie Shelton
Date: 06/30/2006


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like this woman's natural hair.... Her hair must be cut into a layer to give this kind of effect!  I found her picture online....

(picture removed by candy828)


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well I flat ironed, it was an all day, Protein, DC heat cap, session.  I took down my install and I didn't really see much difference from Sept 09 pics, so no more installs for me.
> The new pics are up in my fotki.  I'm thinking about dropping out of this challenge though cause I'm still @ WSL.



.  Thanks for posting your updates. Please don't drop out:Rose:  December is still 11 months away.  It seems as though thickness comes before length. Stay encouraged & keep growing
 - Since it sounds like you're not going to be using weaves moving forward, what methods will you be using to protect your ends & encourage growth?  
- Do you typically have noticeable growth between Sept & Dec?  I don't usually expect too much at that time because I usually have a big shed around Oct/Nov.  I think it's my scalp adjusting to the temperature change.
- Don't forget to enjoy your hair!!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> .  Thanks for posting your updates. Please don't drop out:Rose:  December is is still 11 months away.  It seems as though thickness comes before length. Stay encouraged & keep growing
> - Since it sounds like you're not going to be using weaves moving forward, what methods will you be using to protect your ends & encourage growth?
> - Do you typically have noticeable growth between Sept & Dec?  I don't usually expect too much at that time because I usually have a big shed around Oct/Nov.  I think it's my scalp adjusting to the temperature change.
> - Don't forget to enjoy your hair!!



:hugs:  Thanks for the encouragement, I'm going to stick it out I mean we just started this challenge. I don't think I've had major growth Sept-Dec, just maintaining and thickening-usually spring, summer is growth spurt time for me looking @ my previous progress pics.

I'm going to bun mostly, ponytail, and wear it down sometimes maybe more depends.  I'm oiling and massaging my scalp, moisturizing oiling length and ends nightly or every other night, cover nightly, try to co-wash 2x/week-wish I could co-wash daily but it's cold outside, DC weekly minimum.   

I'm actually going to be trying out some new products simplifying my regime I almost have it completely simplified the way I want it product usage and routine wise. I'll have to update my reggie once I get it together.


----------



## Garner (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be watching this thread!  I will get there one day.  I wish all of you ladies the best!!!  No doubt, you will succeed!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 27, 2010)

God I am getting so impatient! I feel like this process is taking forever and a day!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 27, 2010)

Although I have joined the TBL challenge, I am going to continue to participate in this one, as I did join it first. I am not at full hip length, but I don't expect it will take the entire year. So, when the TBL challenge began, naturally I joined in. 

There is a wealth of valuable information being shared in this thread. The atmosphere here is one for growing so let's make it happen ladies!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ I'm a member of that challenge as well. I think it's perfectly ok to join both. Given my growth rate I fully expect to reach BOTH hip and tailbone this calendar year, and so I joined both. I don't think it's an either/or proposition.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 27, 2010)

*“My thoughts….Interesting article….. What do you think?”*

*Sex & Your Hair*
*From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip1230.htm*

Karen Marie Shelton & Dr. Howard Rosenthal Ed.D.
Date: 7/14/2002, 10/29/2004


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Finally Reasons On Unexplained Hair Loss Revealed *
From: http://ezinearticles.com/?Finally-Reasons-On-Unexplained-Hair-Loss-Revealed&id=916355

By Jim Hampton​ 
So you've checked your family tree and you can find no one with balding or even receding hair. You've checked both your mothers and fathers side of the genealogy tree and nothing. So you have unexplained hair loss and you can't find any good reasons why you are experiencing this.
This article will go into something that probably you never thought of before that might be the culprit in the recession of your hair.
It's all around us and you probably don't even know the ramifications but if you cannot find any reason for your unexplained hair loss then maybe you ought to investigate the environment that you currently live and work in on a daily basis.
*Toxins* surround us in the environment that we live by the materials that use everyday. A lot of emphasis is taken on the genetics of the situation when someone loses hair. But because we live in a society that is constantly experimenting with new drugs and ways to grow food and increase productivity in materials that the level of toxicity has risen to a level that may have affected certain people.
If you are experiencing unexplained hair loss and you have done your due diligence in researching your family tree and have come up with no solid foundation why it's happening then you might want to switch your focus to your environment.
Because we live in a high paced society with constant changes in our environment we are surrounded with poisons and toxins that before we never considered to be dangerous which may cause fatigue, make us sick and could also be the reason for our hair loss?
Toxins exist in heavy metals and metal salts which if inhaled over a long period of time can cause hair loss. I know that seems like a far fetched idea but it is proven that this type of situation can cause hair loss. Why do you think there is so much emphasis on cleaning up contaminated waste areas left by industry? Toxic waste is all around us and it seems invisible with visible effects upon us.
Other chemicals that may contribute to our unexplained hair loss are *gold, **arsenic* and *mercury.*
One of the silent killers of this day and age is the advent of *arsenic.* Arsenic comes in a variety of forms you probably didn't even think of. *Arsenic *exists in glassware, fungicides, insecticides and in wood preservatives that is sold in handyman stores.*More than likely arsenic is one of the ingredients in the chair that you're sitting on right now*. Arsenic has been one of the ingredients in weed killer as well.
When we use these products we are in physical contact with toxins and prolonged use will definitely affect our health. You need to be aware of this fact when diagnosing your condition of unexplained hair loss. Take a look at your environment and that could be the key to understanding your hair loss.
Because a lot of emphasis is mentioned in the field of staying healthy with the proper amount of vitamins for our body in order to provide enough protein to our scalp, having too much of a good thing may be detrimental. I am talking about the vitamins that we may ingest and we might just be taking too many of them.
Research has shown that taking an *over abundance of vitamins* may be a contributing factor in hair loss. That is a hard fact to swallow but it's true specifically when it comes to vitamin A. Consumed in large quantities which is over the regulated amount can be counter productive to your health so you also must take heed on that fact as well.
This article has shown you that *unexplained hair loss* can definitely be *linked to something* and* if all else fails* make sure that you *check your environment *that you *live and work in* on a *daily basis*.
If you are looking for alternatives to growing back your hair there are some herbal remedies that might pique your interest in finding out more information as well.
Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Jim_Hampton 

_*“Very interesting article…So always check..check..check..double check the ingredients of anything you purchase! Be an aware customer and consumer and know what is going on around you at all times! I know some things are out of our control, but we can make good and informed choices!”*_


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 27, 2010)

One other point to make..... If you are working in a building that is under construction.... wear a covering on your head (cover all of your hair, not just a cap)....wear a mask in these areas as well, to cover your nose and mouth.  The same goes for your apartment building or street.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just checking in!
I think I'm WSL now or 1/2 inch there but I'm not going to do a length check till at least March.  Right now I'm bunning it till June (lets hope I make it) with the hopes of retaining every darn inch of herrrrrrr.

Good luck! HHG


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *I received these two notifications.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Candy we have a real BOT here on the Forum. Its somebody who never talks but just posts random weird stuff from e-how. I think his/her name is Hopeful, something like that.

Oh and I'm not sure if those are PM's that you posted, but that's against forum rules to post PM's. I'd hate to see you banned for something so silly. I say keep posting away. I love the pictures you're showing us!


----------



## Ivey14 (Jan 27, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 27, 2010)

Your hair is so gorgeous BostonMaria... I can see you are at WL already, you will be at HL before you know it. Looking forward to your March pics!

As for myself, I plan on holding off on straightening till my birthday in June.

ETA: hey Ivey14... I think reducing your heat exposure to once every 2-3 months is a great plan. Anything to minimize damage. And don't drop out! It's not even February yet, you've got tons of time to get there!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Candy we have a real BOT here on the Forum. Its somebody who never talks but just posts random weird stuff from e-how. I think his/her name is Hopeful, something like that.
> 
> Oh and I'm not sure if those are PM's that you posted, but that's against forum rules to post PM's. I'd hate to see you banned for something so silly. I say keep posting away. I love the pictures you're showing us!


 
BostonMaria, thanks for your support! I only want to share useful information....  Whenever I find a picture, I do my best to look and see if it's copywrite protected or if the website has posted a warning about using their information.  In some cases, I am a member of  sites so I get to use their information...  Anyway, I do give credit to the person or site that I get information or pictures from... At best they should be thanking me for directing people their way...ha...ha.. and if I am ask to remove anything I posted, I will be more than happy to do so....  I am flexable..ha..ha!

Also, I think your hair is coming along nicely... You'll get there!  So keep up the good work!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 28, 2010)

yall better quit dropping out of the challenge!!! lol 

i cant wait for my length check!!! 14 more days and i'm flat ironing. i believe i'm right on schedule as i planned.  

i anticipated mbl in feb, wl in may, hl nov'ish...

but on my last length check earlier this month showed me at darn near mbl so i would assume i could probably claim it by now...  grant it its only 1 month early, but early is early lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok ladies..... I will be in transit.... on my long way home so I will not be able to post. I will arrive home sometime on next Saturday, give me some days to re-coup, then I'll be back online and I will post my long awaited pics! 
I'll miss you all!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 28, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> God I am getting so impatient! I feel like this process is taking forever and a day!




*I know!!* When I look at growth results of people like CelinaStarr who is TB 3 - 3 1/2 years after her last relaxer & all relaxed ends cut off, I am like what am I doing wrong


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 28, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Although I have joined the TBL challenge, I am going to continue to participate in this one, as I did join it first. I am not at full hip length, but I don't expect it will take the entire year. So, when the TBL challenge began, naturally I joined in.
> 
> There is a wealth of valuable information being shared in this thread. The atmosphere here is one for growing so let's make it happen ladies!



I am glad that you are still here! 



LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^ I'm a member of that challenge as well. I think it's perfectly ok to join both. Given my growth rate I fully expect to reach BOTH hip and tailbone this calendar year, and so I joined both. I don't think it's an either/or proposition.



Of course it is! I lurk there & dream & see you guys in there Believe me, if I thought I could reach TB by the end of this year, I would be right in on that challenge with you!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in!
> I think I'm WSL now or 1/2 inch there but I'm not going to do a length check till at least March.  Right now I'm bunning it till June (lets hope I make it) with the hopes of retaining every darn inch of herrrrrrr.
> 
> Good luck! HHG



  You look WL to me I am WL stretched now too (or should I say my longest layers).  Hopefully, by the March check-in, I will be past WL stretched  & growing on down to HL


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> I've contemplated dropping out of this challenge too only because I am not at full waist-length yet! I think by the end of this year I'll make my previous goal of blunt waist, but I dunno, we'll see.
> 
> I tried eliminating heat for good, even AFTER my mishap in December, but I just can't do it. I guess instead of monthly flat ironing, I'll do it every 2-3 months.



*Don't drop out!!! * I saw your thread about the heat damage. Don't beat yourself up about using heat. Just up your conditioning Rx.  BTW: There will be no punishment meted out for not reaching HL, but there may be some for giving up to quickly on your goals!  Enjoy your hair & the journey!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucia said:


> :hugs: Thanks for the encouragement, *I'm going to stick it out I mean we just started this challenge.* I don't think I've had major growth Sept-Dec, just maintaining and thickening-usually spring, summer is growth spurt time for me looking @ my previous progress pics.
> 
> I'm going to bun mostly, ponytail, and wear it down sometimes maybe more depends. I'm oiling and massaging my scalp, moisturizing oiling length and ends nightly or every other night, cover nightly, try to co-wash 2x/week-wish I could co-wash daily but it's cold outside, DC weekly minimum.
> 
> I'm actually going to be trying out some new products simplifying my regime I almost have it completely simplified the way I want it product usage and routine wise. I'll have to update my reggie once I get it together.


 
I am glad that you decided to stay.  Reading everyones post and looking at all the pics are very encouraging to me as well as others.  We all are here to support - wether we make the goal or not.  We'll all just continue to try together.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Are any of you ladies doing the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment?  I am thinking of doing a heavy protein treatment but have seen mixed reviews on this product.  If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
TIA!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Are any of you ladies doing the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment?  I am thinking of doing a heavy protein treatment but have seen mixed reviews on this product.  If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!




I don't have anyone to help me with that particular treatment. I am afraid to do it alone. I use the 2 min reconstructor weekly and I am natural, I probably don't need a real heavy protein treatment.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you use the 2-min reconstructor w/heat or just for the 2 mins?  I have that too & think I only used it once...I want to use something pretty strong because I noticed an unusual amount of splits on my ends recently.   Don't know if it's leftover from me wearing my hair out a lot last year or the cold temps.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do you use the 2-min reconstructor w/heat or just for the 2 mins?  I have that too & think I only used it once...I want to use something pretty strong because I noticed an unusual amount of splits on my ends recently.   Don't know if it's leftover from me wearing my hair out a lot last year or the cold temps.




No, not with heat. I just do the 2min, I may slip a cap on but I don't go much over the stated time as I have heard it is not necessary.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 31, 2010)

Did a week of bunning and I'm still alive LOL
Last week I took the rollers out of my hair and I love the way the curls just cascade down. I can get away with not using heat in the winter time. I think that this time of year is when my hair looks the prettiest. I love the spring though and I'm looking forward to it.

BTW ladies, anybody else here have a steamer? I've been using mine for about 3 weeks now and find that my hair is thriving. I'm not saying its growing faster, but it feels and looks healthier.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 31, 2010)

BostonMaria, I want to get a steamer, but I am so hair lazy, I don't want it to end up in a corner not being used. Glad you are getting good results.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Are any of you ladies doing the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment?  I am thinking of doing a heavy protein treatment but have seen mixed reviews on this product.  If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!



i used to.  made no difference in my hair


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> ...  If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!



I add an egg (or two) to my weekly deep conditioner (Aubry Organics GPB). I also do monthly henna treatments. I used to have a huge problem with fragile ends and splits. Adding these two things to my routine nipped that in the bud .


----------



## Toy (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!


 


I use Joico Kpak Reconstructor to maintain strength in my hair.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 31, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Are any of you ladies doing the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment? I am thinking of doing a heavy protein treatment but have seen mixed reviews on this product. If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!


 
Aphogee is too hardcore for me.  I'm experimenting with cassia and henna right now for strength.  And I'm close to trying out BKT to help with these darn SSK's. 



BostonMaria said:


> BTW ladies, anybody else here have a steamer? I've been using mine for about 3 weeks now and find that my hair is thriving. I'm not saying its growing faster, but it feels and looks healthier.


 
I have a steamer but I can't say I've noticed a difference.  I'll continue to use it though since it isn't harming anything.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 1, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Aphogee is too hardcore for me.  I'm experimenting with cassia and henna right now for strength.  And I'm close to trying out BKT to help with these darn SSK's.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a steamer but I can't say I've noticed a difference.  I'll continue to use it though since it isn't harming anything.



BKT won't stop those SSK, just moisture and S&D's when my hair is drier I get them more I noticed, so keeping the moisturizing up and not slacking has pretty much gotten rid of them.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 1, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Are any of you ladies doing the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment?  I am thinking of doing a heavy protein treatment but have seen mixed reviews on this product.  If not this product, what are you doing/using to get and/or maintain strand strength as you grow to HL?
> TIA!



I use Aphogee 2-step treatment follow it up with 2 minute keratin reconstructor every once in a while when I feel like my hair needs it, I don't do this often cause it's just tedious and makes wash day longer than it has to be, but I feel it works.  Now to avoid having to do this I'm going back to putting an egg in my pre-poo treatments when I do them hth


----------



## winnettag (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucia said:


> BKT won't stop those SSK, just moisture and S&D's when my hair is drier I get them more I noticed, so keeping the moisturizing up and not slacking has pretty much gotten rid of them.


 
Well, I definitely don't see them as much as I used to.  I moisturize 1-2 times daily and castor oil helps to smooth the ends down, but I still have more SSK's than I'd like and feel like it's hindering my retention.
Also, I feel I'd lose less hair during wash, detangling and braiding sesions if it was more manageable.
I definitely don't want to have a setback though, so I'm going to do a patch test and evaluate it after about a month.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucia said:


> BKT won't stop those SSK, just moisture and S&D's when my hair is drier I get them more I noticed, so keeping the moisturizing up and not slacking has pretty much gotten rid of them.


 

I'm not apart of this challenge, I lurk in this thread often, but I just wanted to co-sign off of what Lucia said. Once I started moisturizing my hair everyday the SSK went away. 

I wasted 2yrs cutting my ends trying to rid myself of the SSK, they would alway come be, but in May last year I did another trim and decided to cowash everyday and notice that I didn't get any knots during the course of the summer. Once it started getting cold, I started sprayin my hair everyday with plain ole distilled water and seal with an oil. Still no knots. Ok, that's all I wanted to add, I'm out


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Did a week of bunning and I'm still alive LOL
> Last week I took the rollers out of my hair and I love the way the curls just cascade down. I can get away with not using heat in the winter time. I think that this time of year is when my hair looks the prettiest. I love the spring though and I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> BTW ladies, anybody else here have a steamer? I've been using mine for about 3 weeks now and find that my hair is thriving. I'm not saying its growing faster, but it feels and looks healthier.



I saw your bun challenge.  Glad to hear you survived the first week  I don't have a steamer but I'm glad it's working for you.  What conditioner(s) do you use when you steam?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 1, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I add an egg (or two) to my weekly deep conditioner (Aubry Organics GPB). I also do monthly henna treatments. I used to have a huge problem with fragile ends and splits. Adding these two things to my routine nipped that in the bud .


Adding an egg to the aubrey's that's an interesting idea.  :scratchch


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I saw your bun challenge.  Glad to hear you survived the first week  I don't have a steamer but I'm glad it's working for you.  What conditioner(s) do you use when you steam?



Right now I'm alternating between 3 DC's - Aubrey Organics HR, a Dominican conditioner called Miel y Canela, and a DC that I made myself from scratch.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Ladies, I am still in transit but and I am at a library right now so I can post a message. First I have to give a big Shout-Out sisterly love to BostonMaria and SmilingElephant for their questions and inquiry. Because if they hadn't, I would not have obtain some important information concerning copy rights and free use of information. I picked up some friends along the way as well... So the article below is credited to *BostonMaria *and *SmilingElephant*. *It was dedicated to us by Hair Boutique's owner/author Karen Marie Shelton and this is being posted with her permission.* If you want to see a picture of her hair you'll have to click on the link because her picture is copyrighted by NBC, so I did not post her picture.

*Karen Marie Shelton's *
*Secret Long Hair Growing Tips (Part 1)*
*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip000748.htm*
Karen Marie Shelton - Copyright - All Rights Reserved.
Original Publication Date: 01/28/10

*Introduction*

This article was specifically written for and dedicated to *Candy82* and all the lovely people at *The Long Hair Care Forum* who are currently dedicated to growing their long tresses to full hip length.
I have been continuously dedicated to growing my own hair long since 1988. 
Although I played with having long hair as far back as 1975, as I have confessed, I was addicted to coloring my hair platinum blonde with Nice n' Easy pale blonde which resulted in my hair stalling just below the middle of my back.
Finally in 1988 I got serious about growing long, *healthy* tresses. Which meant the agonizing first chop to remove 6" of damage, stepping away from the hot tools and learning to really take care of my hair.
Over the years my hair has settled to what might be defined as classic length or approximately 6-8" below my waist. When I wear it straight (it has natural waves and curls) it brushes the tops of my thighs.
No, I have never been able to grow it much past it's current point, but in all fairness I have not really made the commitment to do so and I do believe growing hair to mid- thighs, knees or calves does require a special diligence. I also believe some people are not genetically predisposed to grow their hair past a pre-determined length.
I do take exceptional (and fanatical) care of my hair and practice everything I preach from taking hair *vitamins* to only allowing my ends to be trimmed by long hair friendly Hollywood hairdresser Robert Hallowell who I see approximately two times a year.
In between visits with Robert who respects my long hair beliefs, I trim my own edges with a pair of professional scissors I purchased when I was in cosmetology school. My hair continues to grow but at a much slower rate which I attribute to my workaholic lifestyle which entails time spent on *HairBoutique.com* seven days a week, 15 hours a day.
I also have a long hair color expert, Rose Zuniga who pampers my hair with carefully applied highlights only three times a year. Rose is also a long hair expert and I trust her completely with my tresses.
*General Long Hair Growing Methods*

Whether you agree with my own holistic beliefs or not is up to you. I believe everyone has to find their own way, but it never hurts to consider other options.
Over the years I have discovered several alternative therapies which work for me helping my hair continue to grow and remain healthy despite my constant stress.
I follow all the standard hair growing techniques from drinking lots of water, taking hair vitamins (I developed HairTopia for my own original hair growth journey), making a point of getting 7-8 hours of nightly sleep and eating the best food plan I can.
The important thing to remember about growing your hair is that you have to give yourself permission to cut some slack. If you're too rigid you may get frustrated and stop pursuing your long hair goals.
I also keep the ends lightly oiled to prevent breakage, only cleanse my hair with Diluted Shampoo Only (DSO), or Conditioner Only (CO) or Water Only (WO). I use a boar bristle brush but only for careful detangling. I also use my fingers instead of a comb. 
In addition I have experimented with just about every long hair growing tip known to the long hair world over the past twenty (20) years.
*Holistic Hair Growing Tips*

Listed below are some of the alternative techniques I have used to keep my hair lush, healthy, shiny and continuing to grow:
*1. Acupuncture - *A big fan of alternative medicine, I have been visiting a Chinese physican for many years. At various points he has popped a few needles into my scalp and face (painless I promise) to help amp up my scalp circulation. 
Indeed, I notice a tingling for a period of time afterwards and my hair does seem to have a growth spurt.
*2. Acupressure* - A great alternative to acupunture treatments are acupressure massages which work on the same principles of stimulating the points of the scalp which will help the roots become strong healthy and energy infused. 
The key point to remember with either acupuncture or acupressure is to be consistent. One treatment every six months won't do the trick. You need to have ongoing treatments but they will help.
A famous Hollywood actor who shall remain nameless grew back a lot of his thinning scalp with weekly acupuncture and acupressure treatments. If I told you who it was you would be shocked but his hairdresser working on his hair the entire time he was growing his hair back through holistic treatments.
*3. Massage* - A combination of full *body* massage and scalp massage will increase the overall circulation of the body amping up blood flow to the roots of the hair. 
Whenever possible I either have a deep tissue massage or a Rolfing treatment which are both designed to keep the body balanced. When the body is balancing and working optimally, the hair and *skin* will respond in kind with healthy blood flow. 
The results? Glowing skin and blood engorged hair roots. Not only does massage, rolfing or related body work keep our body healthy and minimize the impact of stress, it helps keep hair healthy, vibrant and growing.
*4. Basil Oil Scalp Massage* - In 1990 I lost a major amount of my hair due to extreme dieting. I was able to grow the hair back longer and stronger with bi-weekly Basil Oil hot oil scalp massages. 
It is important to buy 100% authentic Basil Oil and mix it with a carrier oil. Do not ever use Basil oil undiluted. It can burn the scalp and cause pain as well as peeling. 
I would apply organic Basil Oil diluted in organic jojoba oil to my scalp and do a acupressure or finger massage. 
*Note:* Be sure to read all the warning notes against using Basil Oil including avoiding use when pregnant.
*5. Reiki - *Years ago I took several Reiki classes and was amazing at the impact of the energy on the scalp and roots when directing healing and cleansing Reiki to my scalp. 
Any type of energy work from Reiki to polarity or similar can help keep the roots and scalp vibrant and full of life. A good book on Reiki or energy healing can get you started to experiment on your own scalp.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Karen Marie Shelton's *
*Secret Long Hair Growing Tips (Part 2)*
*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip000748.htm*
Karen Marie Shelton - Copyright - All Rights Reserved.* (posted with permission)*
Original Publication Date: 01/28/10

*6. Flower Essence Therapy - *I am a big fan of Bach Flower Essences and California Flower Essences which are both often sold at Whole Foods or similar health food stores. The Rescue *Remedy* formula from Bach is wonderful to use either added to jojoba oil or alone as a scalp massage treatment. Not only does Rescue Remedy help to heal scalp related issues, it provides balance and a wonderful flow of energy. 
I do a Rescue Remedy scalp massage before every cleanse. I alternate between using the Rescue Remedy along and dropped into 100% organic jojoba oil, which is my favorite oil other than organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO).
*7.* *Homeopathic Options* - Bioplasma is a combination of the all 12 major cell salts including Silicea 6X which is specifically designed to help with brittle hair and nails or delayed growth. I have taken both the Bioplasma and the Silicea 6x at various times when my growth seemed stalled or my hair is feeling dry, damaged or brittle.
*8. Thyroid Supplements* - One of the key reasons hair may stop or slow down in the growth cycle is due to a sluggish thyroid. If you suspect you have thyroid issues be sure to have it checked by your physician. 
Some thyroid tests are not reliable and may provide negative results when in reality you do have a slow thyroid. To help keep my thyroid humming I take Natural Sources Raw Thyroid tablets (Thyroid Tissue, Adrenal Tissue, Pituitary Tissue, Thymus Tissue, Spleen Tissue, Kelp and Rice Bran once a day. 
I also take a combination of Kelp, Irish Moss, Parley Root, Dulse and Cayenne Fruit which helps to keep my thyroid healthy and amped up.
*9. Thyroid Supplements* - One of the key reasons hair may stop or slow down in the growth cycle is due to a sluggish thyroid. If you suspect you have thyroid issues be sure to have it checked by your physician. 
Some thyroid tests are not reliable and may provide negative results when in reality you do have a slow thyroid. To help keep my thyroid humming I take Natural Sources Raw Thyroid tablets once a day. 
I also take a regular combination of Kelp, Irish Moss, Parley Root, Dulse and Cayenne Fruit which helps to keep my thyroid healthy and amped up. 
*10. Trace Mineral Drops* - Trace Minerals will also help keep the body functional at optimal health. Some of the key minerals include Magnesium, Chloride, Sodium and Potassium. 
Any type of vitamins, supplement, herbs or similar which strengthen the body and the circulation will help with hair growth acceleration.
*11. Astrology, Feng Shui, Meditation and Manifestation - *This area of holistic hair growth methods might be considered borderline black arts. 
I have experienced good results with trimming my ends during the best phases of the moon and following planetary transits to determine best timing for scalp treatments, highlights and any other hair or scalp treatments.
Annual and monthly Feng Shui cures can also assist with growing healthy hair. Knowing your Feng Shui base number and honoring best life placements for having a healthy body, scalp and accelerated hair growth has proven helpful to me. 
Meditation, affirmation and manifestation exercises may be helpful with strengthening your hair growth process.
*12. Other Hair Growth Methods*
Exercise is always beneficial for assisting in triggering hair growth. Yoga and pilates are especially beneficial along with walking, running and aerobics which helps to improve circulation to the scalp. 
Deep breathing is also excellent for aerating the roots. Healthy hair needs a consistent and plentiful supply of oxygen.
*Summary*

Growing long lush hair requires a commitment. You may or may not wish to try some or all of my own personal secret hair growth methods. 
If you are totally committed to growing your hair and take hair growth vitamins, eat healthy (good balance of protein, carb, fruits, vegetables) drink lots of water and follow best long hair care practices you will make progress. 
However, if you smoke, participate in extreme dieting, take recreational or excessive prescription drugs or other documented body weakening practices, you may cancel out your other good hair growing efforts.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm doing my DCing at least once per week, and boy can I tell a difference. My hair is holding moisture so much better and I'm getting less breakage. 

The only thing is, battling these two textures (texlaxed and natural) is killing me. My texlaxed hair is so much thinner and broken off than the natural hair is. I just wish I had never texlaxed. Even so, I'm tempted to texlax my newgrowth to keep down the breakage at the line of demarcation 

May I say, winnettag, your hair has really taken off. I remember this time last year your hair was like 6 inches shorter


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 2, 2010)

Candy828, that was a great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 2, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ... The only thing is, battling these two textures (texlaxed and natural) is killing me. My texlaxed hair is so much thinner and broken off than the natural hair is. I just wish I had never texlaxed. Even so, I'm tempted to texlax my newgrowth to keep down the breakage at the line of demarcation ...



That is tough. My niece spent the summer with me, and we spent a good part of it getting her to learn how to take care of her hair. It was tailbone, but half relaxed, with two years of new growth. Relaxed pieces would break off in chunks; the new growth was easy to comb through, and so were the ends, but that demarcation line was horrible... all huge tangles and knots. She got so fed up with the breakage that she asked me to cut off the relaxed ends, which then made it much easier to care for her hair. 

I hope you can figure out a way to minimize the breakage without texlaxing or having to cut much of the ends off; you've put in too much effort to grow your hair this long.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 2, 2010)

I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape. 
I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
I will try to update again in May.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.



Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Toy (Feb 2, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.


 

Gorgeous Hair!!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 2, 2010)

lol i got confused.  i walked in here thinking i was in wl and saw some long ole hair and was like "what??  ooohhh" lmao

sorry, i'm a bit slow sometimes. 

i think i'm like in last place in this thread lol i'mma be the last one to make hl!!!!  waaahhh!!! lol oh well, so long as i make it no worries right?!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 2, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.



Nice progress looks like you have a couple of hairs grazing HL


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 2, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.



Gorgeous!!! And I really like your hem line. I think blunt ends are cool but my favorite hem line is a natural V . 

Oh and Mz.MoMo, I think I have you beat for last place . But we will make it (even if it is 11:59 pm on December 31st ).


----------



## winnettag (Feb 2, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm doing my DCing at least once per week, and boy can I tell a difference. My hair is holding moisture so much better and I'm getting less breakage.
> 
> The only thing is, battling these two textures (texlaxed and natural) is killing me. My texlaxed hair is so much thinner and broken off than the natural hair is. I just wish I had never texlaxed. Even so, I'm tempted to texlax my newgrowth to keep down the breakage at the line of demarcation
> 
> May I say, winnettag, your hair has really taken off. I remember this time last year your hair was like 6 inches shorter


 
I know exactly what you'r egoing through with that darn demarcation line .
Shoot, lemme go look at my old pics so I can see my hair is actually growing....it's taking so long to reach my goal, but thank you for the reminder!



LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.


 
Just gorgeous....you're sooo close to HL!



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> l
> i think i'm like in last place in this thread lol i'mma be the last one to make hl!!!!  waaahhh!!! lol oh well, so long as i make it no worries right?!


 


testimony777 said:


> Oh and Mz.MoMo, I think I have you beat for last place . But we will make it (even if it is 11:59 pm on December 31st ).


 
Um, I got both of ya'll beat for last place ....especially how fast Mz. MoMo's hair grows!  But you're both right...as long as we make it at all....it's all good!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you "Testimony 77" - I am very interested in my "LHC sisters" opinions on the hemline issue. 
 I had a blunt, but found in boring with my "look".  I have long layers, but also admire the "blunt" look. Girl just confused???? So, thanks for the input.  I do like the natural look tho .


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 3, 2010)

LoveLongLocks...I'm loving your hair  I think the ends look fine

Testimony777 & Mz.MoMo - keep it growing & enjoy the journey

On another note:  I did a CW w/ a protein reconstructor, followed w/a moisturing DC to try to tend to the splits I noticed.  I did a roller set with a creamy leave in & put my hair in a bun. The ends don't feel too bad but I will definitely need to pay closer attention to them than I have been.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Nice progress looks like you have a couple of hairs grazing HL


 
Thanks!
Yes, I beleive that I am grazing HL!  I am pleasantly surpirsed.  I didn't realize that those strands were down there until I looked at the photo myself .  I thought my hair was resisting my efforts, or trying to make a fool of me by not growing!  I was intimidated to commit to HL in front of everyone, but you ladies have all been so encouraging!

Big thanks to all of you!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 3, 2010)

So much lovely hair in here  I can't wait to be Hip Length!!! It's within my grasp, I know it, but just feels like the time is taking forever


----------



## Toy (Feb 3, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> So much lovely hair in here  I can't wait to be Hip Length!!! It's within my grasp, I know it, but just feels like the time is taking forever


 
I'm Whitcha i cant wait ...i need to direct this energy somewhere else.


----------



## 2themax (Feb 3, 2010)

Ladies I just love your hair   Mine isn't as long as yours but with all the inspirations I know I'll get there sOOOOOOOOOOn!!  It's because of your long tresses that have given me much inspiration to keep growing.  I know it's late but I'm joining just to see how far I can get by Dec. 2010!  Now don't be surprised if I not only catch up with you ladies, but I'm in the running for 1st place  I know you think it's funny but just wait Hey, I've been trying for most of my life...that should account for something right?


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 4, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> ... Oh and Mz.MoMo, I think I have you beat for last place . But we will make it (even if it is 11:59 pm on December 31st ).



 Yes, you both will make it; you have every bit of the rest of the year.


----------



## curlycue (Feb 4, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I promised an update, and here it is - in pic
> 30.25" Lightly flat ironed about 2" up the nape.
> I did not straighten all of my hair only b/c I just wanted to do a length check.
> I will continue dusting, but I don't think that I will go for a complete blunt look . ....really undecided on my ends????
> I will try to update again in May.



Very pretty. I think your ends look good. 
I've really been trying to just leave my hair alone. I've been wearing it in braids and in buns and just making sure it's moisturized.  Last month my length was at 31 inches.  I'm going to measure again in a week and see how much it grew in a month.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 4, 2010)

curlycue said:


> Very pretty. I think your ends look good.
> I've really been trying to just leave my hair alone. I've been wearing it in braids and in buns and just making sure it's moisturized. Last month my length was at 31 inches. I'm going to measure again in a week and see how much it grew in a month.


 
Thank you!
Congrats on your progress, I know that all of your hard work will pay off.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 4, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *I received these two notifications.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW .....I'm late..But is that PM's...She didn't post private messages...That is so so not cool


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 4, 2010)

True, Traycee, it's not cool to post folks pm's... but I honestly think Candy just didn't know that, and she has been informed that it's not board practice to do so.  I'm sure she won't do it again.

As my for myself, I'm going to put in a sew-in. I resisted long enough...  and I put up a good fight, lol. But I've just got to put my hair away for a while. Dealing with the two different textures has me  and I am going crazy watching the pot. So I'm going to use a net and a closure, and only attach the hair to the net, not my real hair. Then I will sew the net down around the perimeter. Hopefully I can keep it in for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## Andy1979 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a part of this challenge but it is getting difficult to manage my hair even at waistlength.  Do you all ever where your hair all out natural?  and if so how do you avoid it gettting too tangled?


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 4, 2010)

Is the sign up for this challenge closed 'cause even though I don't say much these days doesn't stop me from lurking in threads .  Love looking at you ladies' pics!!  Anyhow - I really think I can pull off making a solid HL this year maybe even with some room to spare.  A little company would be cool just have to let you know I'm a quiet one


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2010)

Traycee said:


> WOW .....I'm late..But is that PM's...She didn't post private messages...That is so so not cool


 
Traycee - I did not post PM's....oops... I stand corrected.... It was a notification, but not knowing how to reply to the notification, I responded openly. I am just new to the board and getting familiar with the options... But I know how to work most of the options now.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies - I now have a few pictures I can post. The first two are my pony tails and the third one was when I put the pony tails up in buns.

I will post more pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 4, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> I am a part of this challenge but it is getting difficult to manage my hair even at waistlength. Do you all ever where your hair all out natural? and if so how do you avoid it gettting too tangled?


 
Andy1979 - The only way I have been able to wear my hair all out natural without getting it tangled.... is when I wash it, put moisturizer on the small sections I am braiding, I take all of the braids and put it up in a ponytail, twist and pin it in a bun, let my hair dry completely, then take out the braids but I do not comb it.  It looks very wavy/curly and most people think I have a perm or something.  This is the only way I have been able to wear my hair down naturally without getting it tangled.

I'd be interested if someone else has something that they are doing to avoid tangles!


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 4, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Ladies - I now have a few pictures I can post. The first two are my pony tails and the third one was when I put the pony tails up in buns.
> 
> I will post more pictures when I get the chance.



Your hair is very pretty . I love you two buns; very cute.


----------



## Toy (Feb 4, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Ladies - I now have a few pictures I can post. The first two are my pony tails and the third one was when I put the pony tails up in buns.
> 
> I will post more pictures when I get the chance.


 

Gorgeous Hair Candy828


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 4, 2010)

Candy828, your hair is cute.....I like the ponytails.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just another reminder.... not to cut your hair!!!!!! Interesting story....

*Hair: The Power Of Physical Appearance*
Jay House, Introduction by Karen Shelton _(posted with permission)_
Date: 3/13/2000

*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip526.htm*

*Introduction*

I met Jay (pictured to the left) last year while I was participating in a project for *Cybergrrl Aliza Sherman.* I felt a very special connection with Jay from the very first email that we exchanged. Jay and I found that we had lots of things in common and bonded during work on Aliza's project.
Once Aliza's project was finished Jay and I still corresponded on a regular basis. We emailed about a variety of topics and at one point I asked Jay her thoughts and feelings about her hair.
Although Jay has been growing her beautiful hair longer these days, she did go through a period where she had almost no hair. Jay noticed a major difference in how she was treated. 
I asked Jay to share her experiences, insights and thoughts about how her hair or the lack of it played such a powerful part in how people reacted to her as a person.
The Hair Boutique is very honored to have Jay's first article about her experiences with her hair. 
*During The Late 80s............*

When I was 17 years old I shaved off half of my hair. I was in the midst of a punk phase and wanted a complementary haircut. It was the late 80s, so this sort of thing was still in the air. About a year later, shortly after arriving at college, I shaved off the other half, leaving but a fringe of bangs in front. I discovered a lot of things when I did this. I found the removal of my hair to be an extraordinarily liberating experience, and I also saw first hand how we humans, every day "judge the book by its cover." 
Soon after my date with the clippers, I went to the one and only frat party I would ever attend in my college years. I should also tell you that I was in an extremely vulnerable place in my life, having gone through a really rotten summer prior to starting school. I was not looking to make myself more attractive in the typical sense of the word. I was rather, looking to amplify the chip on my shoulder, and avoid dealing with guys as potential boyfriends. The haircut worked. The *guys at this party hardly noticed me*, *at least not in the way that guys usually notice me.* This was okay since I don't go for frat boys, especially at frat parties. 
In some ways, this was really refreshing - it meant I was being regarded, not as a potential conquest, but instead as just another person. I especially liked that it weeded out the guys who would not be able to take a righteous, proud feminist like myself. This was really cool at first, because it was pretty different from what I was used to, and made life easier in some ways. Now people wanted to pat my head to feel the fuzzy sensation. They thought I was cute, almost like a little pet. 
Eventually though, this started to annoy me. It really seemed ridiculous that I would be treated so differently just because of a few passes of the clippers. Men who didn't know better were often a bit nervous around me, almost as if they felt threatened by my masculine hairstyle. Women (not my friends) didn't know what to make of me either. It was as if I suddenly started speaking another language. Why would I want to make myself (in their opinions) LESS attractive? And even though I reveled in the freedom of it, I also started to miss the attention I was used to getting. Then I started to get mad. It seemed so unfair that I would be judged on such a mutable and surface-based factor. Of course I know that when we chose our mates, sexual attraction is a primary concern, but did they not see that I was just as sexy with my fuzzy, chia-pet head? 
*Conclusion*

Even now, when I tell my head shaving story, there's always someone why can't believe I would have done such a strange thing. But I would not do it differently. It showed me the *power of physical appearance in every aspect of our lives*. Every day we make judgments, whether we intend to or not. Now, my hair is at its longest, and I find the opinions generated by this development to be just as fascinating.


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Ladies - I now have a few pictures I can post. The first two are my pony tails and the third one was when I put the pony tails up in buns. ...



Your hair looks as if it might already be touching hip length! You might need to come over to the tailbone challenge thread, . But I think we need a few more pictures, not in ponytails, so we can get a better look.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 6, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Is the sign up for this challenge closed 'cause even though I don't say much these days doesn't stop me from lurking in threads .  Love looking at you ladies' pics!!  Anyhow - I really think I can pull off making a solid HL this year maybe even with some room to spare.  A little company would be cool just have to let you know I'm a quiet one



 LynnieB.  I love your hair.  Even though I'm not adding more names to the list (challenge started Dec 21, last add on date was Jan 14), as I've mentioned to a few other late comers, we are here to encourage all ladies who are growing to HL & beyond.  So, please post what works for you, tips, concerns, etc. Check in dates are on the solstices.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> I am a part of this challenge but it is getting difficult to manage my hair even at waistlength.  Do you all ever where your hair all out natural?  and if so how do you avoid it gettting too tangled?





How is your hair getting difficult to manage?  

Is it getting tangled more?  

Taking too much time? 

When you say wear hair all out natural, do you mean in its natural texture or if your hair is natural?
The biggest challenge that I've found is that drying under the dryer takes longer so I have decided to compensate for that by letting it air dry for a bit before I get under the dryer instead of getting right under the dryer after I roller set.

If I wear it out in its natural texture, I either leave conditioner on the hair or a combo of Curls products.  

Either way, I put my hair up in a bun or 2 or 1 or 2 2-strand twists at night to prevent tangles.

BTW:  Your hair is  !


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> I am a part of this challenge but it is getting difficult to manage my hair even at waistlength.  Do you all ever where your hair all out natural?  and if so how do you avoid it gettting too tangled?



Sorry, I never wear my hair out.  Mainly because I am too hair lazy.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 6, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Your hair looks as if it might already be touching hip length! You might need to come over to the tailbone challenge thread, . But I think we need a few more pictures, not in ponytails, so we can get a better look.


 
Yamilee21, My hair actually is hip length now, but not full hip length. So I am staying with the hip length challenge until I obtain full hip length.  But I will post some more pictures in my next length check update!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 11, 2010)

check out this easy beautiful and quick bun, I love the relaxing music too
see now I have to buy some pretty hairsticks and a Ficcare-another excuse to shop   
she's a genius, I'm "special" for DIY updo's and they're so easy even I can't mess them up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJYzX4cbXU

http://www.youtube.com/user/IsabelleNaturelle


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow!  @ Candy828's pics!!! Are you relaxed? Or are those pics of your hair after flat ironing? It's gorgeous. 

I'm a bit concerned about wearing my hair out as well. I think I may go with air dried braidouts that I can style in various up-do's. 

Here are pics of a braidout I did last week. I had DC'd and used aloe vera gel and avocado butter  which I  while I was braiding it up. It felt really soft and light when I took it down. I was feeling so pretty that night, lol!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Wow!  @ Candy828's pics!!! Are you relaxed? Or are those pics of your hair after flat ironing? It's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about wearing my hair out as well. I think I may go with air dried braidouts that I can style in various up-do's.
> 
> Here are pics of a braidout I did last week. I had DC'd and used aloe vera gel and avocado butter  which I  while I was braiding it up. It felt really soft and light when I took it down. I was feeling so pretty that night, lol!




Nice texture, how many days does this last you? TIA


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Lucia! I didn't even try to wear it out... I had to indigo that night as there were some patches I missed on my first go round. I already had my henna and indigo mixed, prepped and ready to go when I discovered my pretty braidout!  I keep my hair cornrowed up under a wig all the time, pretty much.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

so i flat ironed yesterday and took a pic.  i was quite dissapointed as i dont see any progress compared to my previous pix. 

i truly thought i was much closer to wl thus putting my closer to hl.  but i appear to still be stuck at mbl.  

sad


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2010)

MzMoMo
I do see some progress, just keep doing what you're doing cause it's working. 
What's your reggie?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i flat ironed yesterday and took a pic.  i was quite dissapointed as i dont see any progress compared to my previous pix.
> 
> i truly thought i was much closer to wl thus putting my closer to hl.  but i appear to still be stuck at mbl.
> 
> sad



Hun, your hair is fab! Growth takes time and sometimes we don't see it if we do length checks too often. You WILL get there! Watching the pot is an exercise in frustration.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hun, your hair is fab! Growth takes time and sometimes we don't see it if we do length checks too often. You WILL get there! *Watching the pot is an exercise in frustration.*



This is such a good reminder ; thanks LadyPaniolo!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous BostonMaria... I can see you are at WL already, you will be at HL before you know it. Looking forward to your March pics!
> 
> As for myself, I plan on holding off on straightening till my birthday in June.
> 
> ETA: hey Ivey14... I think reducing your heat exposure to once every 2-3 months is a great plan. Anything to minimize damage. And don't drop out! It's not even February yet, you've got tons of time to get there!



WHat styles ill you be rockin from now until June?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2010)

More bun tutorials

http://www.youtube.com/user/JJJLongHair4u2c#p/c/D3F1DC95BFBC63F4/5/4OZEDOMF5ek

Sock bun
http://www.youtube.com/user/PurplePurpleYam#p/u/16/Z8iZqobYaUk


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> WHat styles ill you be rockin from now until June?



Well, I was supposed to install a sew-in today... but the hair is pretty  looking and I know I'll just get damage from it. (I never learn  ) so I'm hoping to continue in my wigs till June, at which point I will do my length check.

I have some pretty hectic stuff going on... was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, have 2 toddlers underfoot and I'm starting a full course load in April... my baby is due may 1st  So after I do my length check in June I will likely just keep on wigging it till September when I'm due to graduate (finally!) and will be looking for a part-time job. I may start wearing my own hair during the job hunt.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, I was supposed to install a sew-in today... but the hair is pretty  looking and I know I'll just get damage from it. (I never learn  ) so I'm hoping to continue in my wigs till June, at which point I will do my length check.
> 
> I have some pretty hectic stuff going on... was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, have 2 toddlers underfoot and I'm starting a full course load in April... my baby is due may 1st  So after I do my length check in June I will likely just keep on wigging it till September when I'm due to graduate (finally!) and will be looking for a part-time job. I may start wearing my own hair during the job hunt.



Wow, that's very hectic.  I know the installs are tempting but I'm sure wigging it will be better cause you're already @ WSL, and over spring/summer you'll get some mad growth too. 
That's exactly why I recently stopped doing installs, they were helping me, before WSL but now they're doing more harm than good.  So I've ditched them for good. It's mostly PS, buns, ponytails, moisturizing and oiling my ends daily or 2x/day if I need too. I even changed my reggie a little to step my game up.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Wow!  @ Candy828's pics!!! Are you relaxed? Or are those pics of your hair after flat ironing? It's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about wearing my hair out as well. I think I may go with air dried braidouts that I can style in various up-do's.
> 
> Here are pics of a braidout I did last week. I had DC'd and used aloe vera gel and avocado butter  which I  while I was braiding it up. It felt really soft and light when I took it down. I was feeling so pretty that night, lol!


 
LadyPaniolo - Thanks! I have been natural for 3 years now... but the pics are with my hair flat ironed lightly.  The more I keep up with S&D, the more healthier it looks. 

I think your hair is coming along nicely!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hun, your hair is fab! Growth takes time and sometimes we don't see it if we do length checks too often. You WILL get there!* Watching the pot is an exercise in frustration.*




so true.  that's why i think i will hold off on a another length check til summer


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> MzMoMo
> I do see some progress, just keep doing what you're doing cause it's working.
> What's your reggie?



co wash 1x per wk
poo wash 1x per month
try to remember to dc on every wash
homemade spritz(water,infusium,anti-snap,cond)
HE HH cond as leave in
seal w/evoo
air dry then bun

that's all i've been doing for a while now. i always tweak my reggie here and there but it rarely changes that much. usually just a different brand rather than a different reggie lol


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, I was supposed to install a sew-in today... but the hair is pretty  looking and I know I'll just get damage from it. (I never learn  ) so I'm hoping to continue in my wigs till June, at which point I will do my length check.
> 
> I have some pretty hectic stuff going on... was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, have 2 toddlers underfoot and I'm starting a full course load in April... my baby is due may 1st  So after I do my length check in June I will likely just keep on wigging it till September when I'm due to graduate (finally!) and will be looking for a part-time job. I may start wearing my own hair during the job hunt.



Take care of yourself.  I'm tired just thinking about everything you have on your plate!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope you ladies are enjoying your hair growing journey.  It sounds like most of you are protective styling?  I am making sure I oil or condition my ends before I put it in a bun to minimize some of the breakage that I've experienced with the cold weather.

Here's a little hair growing fairy dust  as we grow


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hope you ladies are enjoying your hair growing journey. It sounds like most of you are protective styling? I am making sure I oil or condition my ends before I put it in a bun to minimize some of the breakage that I've experienced with the cold weather.
> 
> Here's a little hair growing fairy dust  as we grow


 
Do you oil and rebun your ends daily?  I am finding with the winter weather, that if I oil and rebun daily, I don't get any breakage on the ends.  Also this winter weather tends to dry out my scalp.  So I'll oil my scalp as needed.  I wash my hair once a weak normally.  On occassion I'll will wash twice a week.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Do you oil and rebun your ends daily?  I am finding with the winter weather, that if I oil and rebun daily, I don't get any breakage on the ends.  Also this winter weather tends to dry out my scalp.  So I'll oil my scalp as needed.  I wash my hair once a weak normally.  On occassion I'll will wash twice a week.



Yes, I oil every day or every other day depending on how they feel & rebun.  Sometimes I'll use a creamy leave-in or conditioner on the ends then oil if they feel especially dry. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I noticed some split hairs & did a protein treatment.  I do hot oil treatments on my scalp but for now my focus is babying these ends throughout the cold winter months b/w washes by smothering my ends in oils (coconut, olive, castor) so I don't have to cut off too much this Spring.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hope you ladies are enjoying your hair growing journey. It sounds like most of you are protective styling? I am making sure I oil or condition my ends before I put it in a bun to minimize some of the breakage that I've experienced with the cold weather.
> 
> Here's a little hair growing fairy dust  as we grow


 
Yep, I cross wrap my cornrows when I have my wig on and when I get home I moisturize, seal my ends with castor oil and bun.
I'm going to put in box braids soon because the pot doesn't seem to be boiling.   
Thanks for the fairy dust!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to DC today... for some reason my hair just isn't retaining moisture. When I cornrowed it up this week I applied the Kenra MC and sealed with avocado butter, but for some odd reason my hair feels like straw right about now  So I'll do a DC and hope it helps... sigh. 

I'm really feeling some trepidation about what my terminal length might be. My DD is 4.5 years old and she's been stuck at TBL for like 6 months now. Her hair just doesn't seem to be growing. If she's at TBL, and terminal length is inherited, then maybe I won't be able to get past TBL either  I had hoped for classic length since that's the length my mom had as a little girl... but I'm afraid I won't ever get there  

I guess I just need to relax and focus on the journey. Right now, I'm heading full steam ahead for HL... whatever happens next remains to be seen. 

What final goal length are you ladies shooting for?


----------



## winnettag (Feb 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm going to DC today... for some reason my hair just isn't retaining moisture. When I cornrowed it up this week I applied the Kenra MC and sealed with avocado butter, but for some odd reason my hair feels like straw right about now  So I'll do a DC and hope it helps... sigh.
> 
> I'm really feeling some trepidation about what my terminal length might be. My DD is 4.5 years old and she's been stuck at TBL for like 6 months now. Her hair just doesn't seem to be growing. If she's at TBL, and terminal length is inherited, then maybe I won't be able to get past TBL either  I had hoped for classic length since that's the length my mom had as a little girl... but I'm afraid I won't ever get there
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry LadyP, but I'd be quite pleased with a terminal length of TBL . And remember classic on a little girl is different than on an adult.  Just keep doing what your doing because it's working well for you, and whatever length you end up at will be gorgeous, healthy and super long.
Meanwhile, I'm just hoping my terminal length isn't MBL. 
Enjoy your DC session.  I'm sure your hair will feel much better after.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 13, 2010)

winnettag said:


> I'm sorry LadyP, but I'd be quite pleased with a terminal length of TBL . And remember classic on a little girl is different than on an adult.  Just keep doing what your doing because it's working well for you, and whatever length you end up at will be gorgeous, healthy and super long.
> Meanwhile, I'm just hoping my terminal length isn't MBL.
> Enjoy your DC session.  I'm sure your hair will feel much better after.



 Thanks winnettag!  I have to also consider that neither my DD nor my mom were on a regimen of hair vitamins like I am. DH would not look kindly at me cramming horse pills down DD in order to get her hair to grow  and I don't know if they even had those supplements when my mom was little. 

I love this thread, you ladies are so supportive!  When I try to talk to DH about my hair goals he's like erplexed  but luckily I have my LHCF girls! 

And I sincerely doubt your terminal length is MBL... you have been kicking butt and taking names ever since you joined, I think you're a grower for sure.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 13, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Hope you ladies are enjoying your hair growing journey.  It sounds like most of you are protective styling?  I am making sure I oil or condition my ends before I put it in a bun to minimize some of the breakage that I've experienced with the cold weather.
> 
> Here's a little hair growing fairy dust  as we grow



:creatures

SC thanks for the fairy dust.  Yeah cold weather can really derail hair-growth if you don't stay on top of the moisture and sealing.  
That last install did a number on my hair, even though I was careful taking it down, detangling, I found a couple very short hairs where it's broken off.  But I've been DC-ing and oiling as pre wash each time I co-wash. I haven't been PS-ing all the time, I've been wearing ponytails and maybe once in a while I'll wear it down.  But I always moisturize, oil and cover it up at night no excuses. I'll be trimming this month using Feye's self trim method during the new moon to  get ready for spring growth spurt.  So I don't know how much progress I'll have to show for the March updates-we'll see. No more mini-trims and S&D. after this trim I won't trim again for months.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm going to DC today... for some reason my hair just isn't retaining moisture. When I cornrowed it up this week I applied the Kenra MC and sealed with avocado butter, but for some odd reason my hair feels like straw right about now  So I'll do a DC and hope it helps... sigh.
> 
> I'm really feeling some trepidation about what my terminal length might be. My DD is 4.5 years old and she's been stuck at TBL for like 6 months now. Her hair just doesn't seem to be growing. If she's at TBL, and terminal length is inherited, then maybe I won't be able to get past TBL either  I had hoped for classic length since that's the length my mom had as a little girl... but I'm afraid I won't ever get there
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry about terminal length, you'll only drive yourself crazy worrying about that.  You've made alot of progress, and maybe your DD got her terminal length from her father's side. Sometimes hair takes break while it's getting thicker not longer, then it will drop down to the next length.  If you're on top of you reggie and hair-care you'll get to HL and beyond. I heard from the ladies who reached WSL then tried for HL and TBL they had some stalls in between even though they only needed a couple of inches to get there.  Keep on growing.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 14, 2010)

I just trimmed and I'm now Lower mid-back 1-2 inches above WSL. I don't know where that puts me in this challenge esp check in is next month.  But I had to do a real trim this time. I updated in my fotki. I wanted to post that along with my updates so that the hair po-po don't come after me for "claiming" WSL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol @ hair po-po


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucia said:


> check out this easy beautiful and quick bun, I love the relaxing music too
> see now I have to buy some pretty hairsticks and a Ficcare-another excuse to shop
> she's a genius, I'm "special" for DIY updo's and they're so easy even I can't mess them up.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for these links!!  I rarely go to outside links so I just saw the site.  I had my hair in 2 braids this weekend.  I am especially excited because her blog is en francais!  Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm going to DC today... for some reason my hair just isn't retaining moisture. When I cornrowed it up this week I applied the Kenra MC and sealed with avocado butter, but for some odd reason my hair feels like straw right about now  So I'll do a DC and hope it helps... sigh.
> 
> I'm really feeling some trepidation about what my terminal length might be. My DD is 4.5 years old and she's been stuck at TBL for like 6 months now. Her hair just doesn't seem to be growing. If she's at TBL, and terminal length is inherited, then maybe I won't be able to get past TBL either  I had hoped for classic length since that's the length my mom had as a little girl... but I'm afraid I won't ever get there
> 
> ...



:Rose:Did your dc help?  With the heavy oilings I've been doing, my hair should be an oil slick but it absorbs it after 2 dayserplexed  The main difference w/my winter care is that I don't wet my hair as frequently & roller set.  I know I'm not please w/the split hairs I noticed (they are about 2" up, not on the ends)

I wouldn't worry about terminal length at this stage. We're supposed to be enjoying this journey  Your daughter is young & her body growth may be faster at times to make it look as though her hair has stopped growing or it could just be in a resting phase.   I'm planning on stopping at TBL when I get there.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I just trimmed and I'm now Lower mid-back 1-2 inches above WSL. I don't know where that puts me in this challenge esp check in is next month.  But I had to do a real trim this time. I updated in my fotki. I wanted to post that along with my updates so that the hair po-po don't come after me for "claiming" WSL.




So are you around Mz.MoMo's length now?  What are you going to do to minimize those single strand knots moving forward?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> So are you around Mz.MoMo's length now?  What are you going to do to minimize those single strand knots moving forward?



You've seen those threads, N/O    but seriously people roll up on you     with that's just the nape or the left side, it's not full, every last hair isn't even to that length, you've got layers, yada, yada.     But they can claim shoulder length for ex, yeah really I can still see your neck. 

Well I guess me and MzMoMo are in the ame boat now  
 I pretty much got the majority of them if not all.  I'm just going to stick to my reggie and bun daily give myself a pass every once in a while.  I've really been on top of my pre-wash and DC's I've really seen and felt the improvement.  I'm also moisturizing w/ WEN CC and sealing with coconut oil, esp length and ends 2x/day now-cause the cold just dries it out when I just do morning moisture/sealing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm gonna try the sallys version of wen. i heard its pretty good but i got confused buying it. i thought it wen was a type of shampoo, but reading more on it, it appears to be more of a co-wash type thing.  

so questions lucia. do you wash with wen and then use a quick cond. or use wen the way you would a co-wash?

also, i think lucia still has a bit of length on me.  though i have gotten over my hair depression lol sadly because something worse has happened. i just went through a break up (literally, like yesterday) and it sucks.  i'm determined not to do anything crazy with my hair though this time around lol.  usually after i break up i get this retarded urge to cut or bleach lmao....

any-hoo...  i'm ok with where my length is at, its right on track. i knew back in oct when i did the cut i wouldnt make wl til may so i dunno why i got all butt hurt about not being wl now lol i'm goofy i guess and threw a tantrum


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm gonna try the sallys version of wen. i heard its pretty good but i got confused buying it. i thought it wen was a type of shampoo, but reading more on it, it appears to be more of a co-wash type thing.
> 
> so questions lucia. do you wash with wen and then use a quick cond. or use wen the way you would a co-wash?
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that, but please don't take it out on your hair.  just do your reggie and put it up in a PS and don't even focus on it , besides it's HIS loss so fugetabouthim  

Here's what I know Hair one is the cheapie version of WEN, so they are both cleansing conditioners so you co-wash (replace your shampoo) with them, and then you condition with them all one step instead of 2.  Now here's where the Hair One falls short it stays on the hair coating it, not penetrating it and really giving it moisture like WEN does-that's from the ladies who've used both, I've only used WEN b/c I read those reviews.  

If you're worried about the cost, you really don't need other conditioners, I use the WEN to co-wash, condition, and use that same WEN CC as a leave-in and styler, the styling creme has some more hold to it, like a light gel or heavy mousse so I only use that when I need to hold a style, and the oils are just jojoba and some other essential oils mixed together with some fragrance so you can skip that and use your own fav oil.  I use their Remoist it's like a intensive DC hair mask and it works.  Now WEN replaces shampoo, conditioner, DC, leave-in, styler, so it's literally 5 products in one so if you compare the cost of 5 or more products to 1 bottle of WEN it's not so expensive.  I don't see the diff in cost if you're only buying using the WEN CC vs. Hair One CC compare for yourself and see don't just take my word for it.  hth
If you do try WEN the Remoist is cheaper @ QVC online and the WEN CC is cheaper @ AMazon.com


YT link: 

WEN CC 
http://www.youtube.com/user/wenbychazdean#p/u/25/21cBZzt8QOg

WEN Remoist
http://www.youtube.com/user/wenbychazdean#p/u/23/HAU-ka-w2pY


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Does hair grow faster in summer or winter?*
From: http://www.answers.com/topic/does-hair-grow-faster-in-summer-or-winter

"During the summertime, human hair grows 10 to 15 percent faster than in the winter. This is because warm weather enhances blood circulation to the skin and scalp, which in turn nourishes hair cells and stimulates growth. In cold weather, when blood is needed to warm internal organs, circulation to the body surface slows and hair cells grow less quickly. "


_So, if this is true.... I am going to experiment with accupressure/accupuncture for the rest of this cold season for better blood circulation and see what the end result will be_...:scratchch


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Does hair grow faster in summer or winter?*
> From: http://www.answers.com/topic/does-hair-grow-faster-in-summer-or-winter
> 
> "During the summertime, human hair grows 10 to 15 percent faster than in the winter. This is because warm weather enhances blood circulation to the skin and scalp, which in turn nourishes hair cells and stimulates growth. In cold weather, when blood is needed to warm internal organs, circulation to the body surface slows and hair cells grow less quickly. "
> ...



Maybe you could check out the cayenne pepper challenge. I have been following it, they are getting pretty HOT results.


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am sure everyone has a hair inspiration picture or person.  Here is my hair inspiration picture.  It's just a little longer than my goal length.  When I decided I wanted to see how long my hair would grow, this was the picture that inspired me.  Look at the guy in the back ground...ha..ha..

http://longhairphoto.blogspot.com/2009/12/fresh-picture-of-long-hair-lady-from.html


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 16, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> So are you around Mz.MoMo's length now? What are you going to do to minimize those single strand knots moving forward?


 
Single and double strand knots:  This is something I had to conquer in order for my hair to get to where it is now....  If you search through your hair, sometimes down to the scalp... You will find strands (at different lengths) that have a small spiral or loop in them (I wish I could show you what I am talking about).  These strands must be clipped just above the loop.  If you don't do this on a regular basis, these looped strands become single or double strand knots. The more of these types of strands in your hair, the more it chokes the hair and the hair can't breath and doesn't grow properly in these areas.  This causes a lot of uneven growth and it almost always causes you to go get trims over and over again; because your hair won't grow out evenly.

Every evening before I go to bed I sit under a good light and search through my hair for these loops and clip them when I find them.  This is also part of the reason that I have been experiencing excelerated hair growth.  Please trust me on this one.... these loops cause knots and choke the hair around them when you have several in the same area.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have missed a lot on this thread, I had to get caught up. For some reason it was not showing up on my subscriptions despite the fact that there were recent posts erplexed. 

Thanks for the fairy dust schipperchow1! 

Lucia I am sorry you had to do a major trim but I am sure your hair looks fabulous now and you still have the rest of the year to make HL . 

I like your braid out LadyPaniolo , so thick and lush!

As for me, I had a scary moment this weekend when I did my henna and indigo. I had a LOT of shedding, more than I have had since I have been using henna. It freaked me out a bit but then I figured out the problem. I normally henna once a month (the benefits last 30 days). Well because of a number of factors (including horrible mail service) I had not done a treatment in a month and a half so the shedding was off the chain. After the treatment, the shedding was gone. Henna is the truth!

Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 17, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Take care of yourself.  I'm tired just thinking about everything you have on your plate!



It is exhausting. Sometimes I feel like  I think once I get my blood sugar under better control it will help a lot.



Lucia said:


> I wouldn't worry about terminal length, you'll only drive yourself crazy worrying about that.  You've made alot of progress, and maybe your DD got her terminal length from her father's side. Sometimes hair takes break while it's getting thicker not longer, then it will drop down to the next length.  If you're on top of you reggie and hair-care you'll get to HL and beyond. I heard from the ladies who reached WSL then tried for HL and TBL they had some stalls in between even though they only needed a couple of inches to get there.  Keep on growing.



You are 100% right... I know lots of people have stalled out and then come up with a spurt. And I noticed that while her hair is not getting much longer, it seems that it's catching up so she's going from a V to a U at the bottom. 



Lucia said:


> I wanted to post that along with my updates so that the hair po-po don't come after me for "claiming" WSL.



 OMG... I am also in fear of the hair popo! Why are they always the ones with W shaped ends lol? 



schipperchow1 said:


> :Rose:Did your dc help?  With the heavy oilings I've been doing, my hair should be an oil slick but it absorbs it after 2 dayserplexed  The main difference w/my winter care is that I don't wet my hair as frequently & roller set.  I know I'm not please w/the split hairs I noticed (they are about 2" up, not on the ends)
> 
> I wouldn't worry about terminal length at this stage. We're supposed to be enjoying this journey  Your daughter is young & her body growth may be faster at times to make it look as though her hair has stopped growing or it could just be in a resting phase.   I'm planning on stopping at TBL when I get there.



I also have those splits a couple inches up from the ends   Ugh. This dry winter is not helping matters! I ended up putting some Biologe Conditioning Balm in and just leaving it at that... I really do need to get my butt under that heating cap, though  I'm trying to enjoy the journey but I'm so worried about the destination!!!



Lucia said:


> You've seen those threads, N/O    but seriously people roll up on you     with that's just the nape or the left side, it's not full, every last hair isn't even to that length, you've got layers, yada, yada.     But they can claim shoulder length for ex, yeah really I can still see your neck.



OMG, this is nothing but the truth! Folks with no business claiming the length they do are the FIRST ones talking about :realitycheck: when it comes to the longer haired ladies.  Got me scared to post in some threads and I refuse to claim a length for fear of :gotroasted: 




Candy828 said:


> *Does hair grow faster in summer or winter?*
> 
> 
> _So, if this is true.... I am going to experiment with accupressure/accupuncture for the rest of this cold season for better blood circulation and see what the end result will be_...:scratchch


For this reason I really stay up on my scalp exercises. If you try to wiggle your ears, you can feel your scalp flexing... sounds weird but it really does increase blood flow to your scalp, especially on the sides. It's great because you can do it while you are doing other things like washing dishes, taking care of kids or even posting on LHCF!


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 17, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> LynnieB.  I love your hair.  Even though I'm not adding more names to the list (challenge started Dec 21, last add on date was Jan 14), as I've mentioned to a few other late comers, we are here to encourage all ladies who are growing to HL & beyond.  So, please post what works for you, tips, concerns, etc. Check in dates are on the solstices.



Thank-you schipperchow!  Lovin' this thread and all the gorgeous growing hair in it! 

I'm all for encouragement - we all could use it from time to time.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Sorry to hear that, but please don't take it out on your hair.  just do your reggie and put it up in a PS and don't even focus on it , besides it's HIS loss so fugetabouthim
> 
> Here's what I know Hair one is the cheapie version of WEN, so they are both cleansing conditioners so you co-wash (replace your shampoo) with them, and then you condition with them all one step instead of 2.  Now here's where the Hair One falls short it stays on the hair coating it, not penetrating it and really giving it moisture like WEN does-that's from the ladies who've used both, I've only used WEN b/c I read those reviews.
> 
> ...



gracias! 

both for the man troubles motivation and the review on wen vs hair one.  

so 5 products in one eh?  now that's something to consider.  i already purchased the little sample packs of hair one to try.  i havent tried wen, not because of price (cause lord knows i'm a junkie) but because i'm one of those who needs immediate gratification lol i hate waiting for something to ship and get to me.  like i know its only like a few days but it bother the bah-jesus outta me!  i think i will try it one of these days though. i would like to compare the 2 my self


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Natural Remedies For Hair Loss*
By Jon M Hairson 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Natural-Remedies-For-Hair-Loss&id=3758232

"*Herbal Remedies for Baldness*One of the most *dependable solutions to treat hair loss* is using natural treatments. You won't need to spend a lot of money for Baldness remedies when cheap and organic remedies work just as effectively. Here are a couple of natural home remedies you can attempt:
*Henna with Mustard Oil*
Mustard oil and henna leaves, is valuable for the healthful growth of Hair. About 250 ml of mustard oil must be boiled inside of a pot and around 60g of henna leaves ought to be gradually put in this oil until they've been burnt from the oil. The mustard oil must then be strained with a small cloth and stored. After this you can massage your head with the towel and this will help with hair growth
*Coconut Milk*
Putting coconut milk all over the scalp and massaging it into your roots of hairs is also useful for treating hair loss problems. Coconut milk provides nourishment to the hair and endorses hair development. Coconut milk is produced through crushing some coconut shavings as well as squeezing them well.
*Lime-Pepper Seeds*
Probably the most beneficial home remedies may be the lime and black pepper seeds, blended collectively to get a well paste. This substance is then end up being used over the bald patches. *This remedy heightens blood circulation to your impacted place and promote hair development.* This particular paste must be used two times in a day, for a couple of weeks.
*The Paste of Liquorice*
The use of liquorice paste, made through crushing the pieces with milk with a little of saffron, is an additional valuable treatment for patchy baldness. This paste should be applied over the bald patches during the night time before going to sleep."


----------



## Candy828 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Discover The Secret Healing Properties of Flowers*

From: http://beautycentar.com/uncategorized/discover-the-secret-healing-properties-flowers/
*“*December 10, 2009
*Flowers are, perhaps, one of the most beautiful types of life on the planet. Throughout history, flowers have been used as medicine for their healing properties. Flowers are still used today in this capacity as people increasingly demand homeopathic remedies that modern medicine cannot offer. Near the turn of the century, Dr. Edward Bach created several flower essences that would help heal holistically. Over the course of the last one hundred years, Bach’s work has been advanced by many different pioneers. There is no scientific reasoning behind why flower essences work; however, these essences represent a type of change in the thought of health care. **They do not work directly on symptoms**, but help our spirits to heal, which in turn, helps our bodies heal.**There are many different flower essences to choose, and it is important to make the right decision. **Common problems flower essences can be used to treat include emotional injuries like grief, abandonment, and anger**.** Essences, though, can **also be used to stimulate spiritual growth, develop inner talents, improve your communication skills, and develop richer intuition.** Additionally, essences can be combined for increased effectiveness. For example, **essences can be combined to help students focus, help ensure success in business, assist with relationships, and help heal your soul after tragedies like divorce and death.**Rapa-nui**helps to heal past life wounds and create wisdom. **Pink hybrid flowers** can help individuals to take joy in being alive. **Purple orchid** helps individuals examine deep inside their souls. **Gulga**helps to decide on life’s purpose and realign the soul with that purpose. **Cedar**gives stability and strength. Because **different people can have different experiences with the same flower essence**, most people can’t choose an essence simply by reading its description. While individuals who trust their intuition can choose the appropriate flower essence, others need to use applied energy dowsing to determine the appropriate essence.Perhaps the most powerful way to use flower essences is just before meditation. Various types of meditation, combined with the correct dosage and type of essence will improve its power. One method is to take a drop of essence under your tongue and sit comfortable. Become aware of your breathing, and then become aware of your thoughts. The essence will excite your deepest thoughts and feelings. You should be a simple observer in this process. Don’t judge your thoughts and feelings, just consider them. If you find an interesting or powerful thought, go as far as you can with it. Once you become uncomfortable, let it go, and move on to the next thought. When you feel ready, open both eyes, and you will feel reinvigorated.You don’t have to be concerned about taking the wrong essence or overdosing on an essence. **An essence may not do any good, but it certainly won’t do any harm.** Moreover, flower essences are completely safe. They will not react with any medications or any foods you are eating**. Essences are for personal and spiritual growth only.** It is important to understand that **they are not to be used to treat any medical or psychological condition**.**”*

*My personal thoughts on this article…“This is interesting….. I guess for stress relief and keeping a calm disposition…I don’t think I would want “flower essence” per-say, But instead just having a lot of flowers around the house or office desk gives a calming affect like listening to running water in a stream or waterfall…”*


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 25, 2010)

How are you ladies growing?  Remember, length check in March 21!  Can't wait to see everyone's progress


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 25, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> How are you ladies growing?  Remember, length check in March 21!  Can't wait to see everyone's progress



Can't wait either, also excited to see everyone's progress.


----------



## Toy (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder if i have gotten any noticeable growth i'll just have to see.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 25, 2010)

Toy said:


> I wonder if i have gotten any noticeable growth i'll just have to see.




I know right, the one thing I hate about updates..... So upsetting when growth is not visible.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey girls. Checking in. My hair is doing good. I've been mostly bunning it. I want a trim but my husband doesn't think I should get one until summer. I've started postpartum shedding. It's always been in my temple area and it usually grows back as soon as it falls out, luckily lol. It never affects my overall length though. So I'm not to concerned about it. And for some reason I've been getting the feeling that I won't make it to HL despite the fact that I've made it this far. Like a mental block, "your hair can't get that long". Yes I know I should know better lol. But I will continue to take the best care I can.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 25, 2010)

i got sick again so i've been neglecting my hair.  i think i previously had a sinus infection and since i didnt see a dr i think it got worse.  

but i think my neglect isnt too bad.  i still moisturize, sealing, and throw it in a bun. i'm do to wash my hair tomorrow but dunno if i will.  i havent detangled in like a week.  so long as there isnt any matting going on in there i think i should be ok... oh well. going back to sleep


----------



## Lucia (Feb 26, 2010)

I was kind of worried about showing some noticeable progress for check in next month too b/c I just cut some length. But worrying isn't good for hair growth or thickness so I cut that out really quick   I'm just going to stick to my simple reggie, scalp massages etc...until I hit goal. 

But I have been looking at fotki inspirations and noticing that what WSL IRL is an inch above or @ belly button, but for a lot of us it doesn't look or feel WSL until it's actually just passed WSL or hip length.  I wonder if after reaching HL some of us still will want more length maybe to include the shrinkage factor.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 26, 2010)

One day I will be able to enter this challenge, goodluck ladies


----------



## truequeen06 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey ladies!  Is it too late to join the challenge?  I haven't been in the hair sections for a while, but I'm ready to step my game back up and grow my hair to hip length.  I'm currently around waist length right now


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

nice hairrr TrueQueen!!


----------



## truequeen06 (Feb 26, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> nice hairrr TrueQueen!!



:blush3:  Thanks Adora!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ladies,  The purpose of check ins are to keep us motivated to stay on track and continue progressing towards our goals, not to focus on what hasn't happened.  We can celebrate healthy ends if we got a recent cut or trim or increased thickness.  If we've been on autopilot, we can be pleasantly surprised by growth or alerted to the fact that we need to make some course corrections so we can get back on the right track Everyone here has beautiful, long hair and we want to celebrate it!

For those who asked to join late, even though I'm not updating the challenger list on the first page, please post pictures & share your progress, challenges, tips, etc.  

On another note:  I saw 2 long hairs IRL this week, 1 HL & the other TBL.  I really liked the way the HL looked.  Even though I am growing to TBL stretched, I am growing to that length so my hair looks WL or HL when out to account for shrinkage.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 26, 2010)

i want to do the same thing.  my goal is wl unstretched    i just assume that would be tlb for me lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just checkin in! I feel like I've been "stuck" at MBL since forever! I did cut an inch of hair to even it up but dang!  

I'm trying to enjoy my hair and not worry so much on what length I am. I was very sick for a week and I couldn't wash my hair for 9 days. I NEVER wait that long, but I was bunning it up and applying delicious coffee butter to my edges and ends. I'm under the steamer right now and I'm using Miel y Canela as a DC.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies! Just checkin in! I feel like I've been "stuck" at MBL since forever! I did cut an inch of hair to even it up but dang!
> 
> I'm trying to enjoy my hair and not worry so much on what length I am. I was very sick for a week and I couldn't wash my hair for 9 days. I NEVER wait that long, but I was bunning it up and applying delicious coffee butter to my edges and ends. I'm under the steamer right now and I'm using Miel y Canela as a DC.


 


BM i thought u claim WL already.

sorry tohere about your sickness also


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

i feel like im sailing along to hip length, it seems like every week my hair gets longer, next month ill post an update pic.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> BM i thought u claim WL already.
> 
> sorry tohere about your sickness also



The Hair Police told me not to claim it yet LOL j/k 
So I figured I'd give it till the end of March and then get my hair done "professionally" (I use that term loosely) and see where I'm really at.

I'm sure I'll get to hip length by December.  I'm more interested in getting to APL or BSL curly already. Now THAT has taken forever.

Oh and as far as my sickness, I lost 6 pounds so its all good!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> The Hair Police told me not to claim it yet LOL j/k
> So I figured I'd give it till the end of March and then get my hair done "professionally" (I use that term loosely) and see where I'm really at.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to hip length by December. I'm more interested in getting to APL or BSL curly already. Now THAT has taken forever.
> ...


 

ihear you on that, i want to lose some wait toooo.

i just just ate seven cookies, just nowwwwww.

oh, and are you comming to the ny meet up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

Adora, I'm planning on going!  I'd have to figure out how to get there since I'm in Boston.  I hate driving in NY so my guess is either plane or Acela.  What part of NY are you from? I usually stay in Brooklyn when I go.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Adora, I'm planning on going! I'd have to figure out how to get there since I'm in Boston. I hate driving in NY so my guess is either plane or Acela. What part of NY are you from? I usually stay in Brooklyn when I go.


 

i usualy stay in BK to with family. i live in atlantic city


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

yay!!!!!!!! i cant wait to see you thereeeee


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooh I loove AC! I used to hang out there back in my 20's. 

BTW as far as my hair... I'm really enjoying the length and the fact that its more of a U shaped now.. BUT .. damn I thought I'd be WSL by now so I'm a little discouraged.  I have to admit, I was a bit spoiled in 2008 when my hair went from barely shoulder length to top of BSL in one year. I forget that these next steps are many inches long. I'm just greedy I guess. I know people trying to get to APL for years and here I am whining about my short MBL hair LOL Shame on me.

I'll be celebrating my 3rd year natural in September.  In November it'll be 4 years sans relaxer.  I am sure that hip length will be my last goal and then its just thickening up my ends.

Anyway its hiplength or bust!  If I end up going to NY in May I am sure I'll be WSL by then.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Ooh I loove AC! I used to hang out there back in my 20's.
> 
> BTW as far as my hair... I'm really enjoying the length and the fact that its more of a U shaped now.. BUT .. damn I thought I'd be WSL by now so I'm a little discouraged. I have to admit, I was a bit spoiled in 2008 when my hair went from barely shoulder length to top of BSL in one year. I forget that these next steps are many inches long. I'm just greedy I guess. I know people trying to get to APL for years and here I am whining about my short MBL hair LOL Shame on me.
> 
> ...


 
whoooooahh, congratz on the 3 years natural!!! andhair grows the fastest when you dont watch it. i dont know whats in my water BM but my hair is just growing!! i dont even drink alot of water or vitamins, ahhhwell.

definitely by the ny meet up youll be WL and me and you can go around weave checking the other ladies, ,kidding.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Thank-you schipperchow!  Lovin' this thread and all the gorgeous growing hair in it!
> 
> I'm all for encouragement - we all could use it from time to time.



LynnieB are you kidding me? You are like classic length at this point! LOL If you let me straighten your hair I bet its down to your ankles! Lovin your siggie BTW



AdoraAdora24 said:


> whoooooahh, congratz on the 3 years natural!!! andhair grows the fastest when you dont watch it. i dont know whats in my water BM but my hair is just growing!! i dont even drink alot of water or vitamins, ahhhwell.
> 
> *definitely by the ny meet up youll be WL and me and you can go around weave checking the other ladies*, ,kidding.



OMG that's so funny!


----------



## curlycue (Feb 26, 2010)

HI ladies, just checking in.  My growth has been going okay, I got about a .5 inch last month.  It seems the longer my hair get the slower it grows.  I might try to straighten it for the next length check but my flat ironing skills are not that great so I'll see.  I love looking at all of the beautiful heads of hair in this thread!


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> ...  I wonder if after reaching HL some of us still will want more length maybe to include the shrinkage factor.





schipperchow1 said:


> ...  Even though I am growing to TBL stretched, I am growing to that length so my hair looks WL or HL when out to account for shrinkage.





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ...  my goal is wl unstretched    i just assume that would be tlb for me lol





BostonMaria said:


> I'm sure I'll get to hip length by December.  I'm more interested in  getting to APL or BSL curly already.



Ah, our friend Shrinkage... is that the root of hair anorexia?  I've been APL curly since I was around MBL. Doesn't matter how long my hair gets anymore, it stays APL curly. I would like to see my hair look WL, un-stretched and un-manipulated... I think that will require knee length hair, . I calculated my shrinkage once, and it averaged around 65%. (My son's shrinkage is 90%, so I suppose I should count my blessings. )



BostonMaria said:


> ...  I'd give it till the end of March and then get my hair done "professionally" (I use that term loosely) and see where I'm really at.



BostonMaria, haven't you been reading all the cautionary tales on here lately? Don't you let any "professionals" near your lovely locks; you know there isn't anything they can do to your hair that is better than what you can do yourself!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 26, 2010)

90% shrinkage!!!  holy crap!  i should count my blessings too lol

right now i'm mbl  and apl curly. when i was between wl and hl i was bsl curly.  so i think tlb will do her lol at least i hope! lmao 

the only thing i dont like is once i hit wl my curl pattern changes.  that irritates me a bit because my curls are too stretched


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 27, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i feel like im sailing along to hip length, it seems like every week my hair gets longer, next month ill post an update pic.



That's the attitude!  Let's hope we all sail to hip length this year


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 27, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Ah, our friend Shrinkage... is that the root of hair anorexia?  I've been APL curly since I was around MBL. Doesn't matter how long my hair gets anymore, it stays APL curly. I would like to see my hair look WL, un-stretched and un-manipulated... I think that will require knee length hair, . I calculated my shrinkage once, and it averaged around 65%. (My son's shrinkage is 90%, so I suppose I should count my blessings. )



Perhaps  It seems like we like the MBL to WL look for hang time


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Adora, I'm planning on going!  I'd have to figure out how to get there since I'm in Boston.  I hate driving in NY so my guess is either plane or Acela.  What part of NY are you from? I usually stay in Brooklyn when I go.





Hmmmm, so I need to crash the NY meet up........VA is not that far, but NY is home. I am from White Plains NY, and will be staying in Westchester. I will have to watch for the updates on this NY meet up. Any idea when it's coming up?


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just checking in. So far so good; I feel like I am right on track. My hair is about an inch longer than it was at the end of December. I get about a half an inch of growth per month so I am retaining well. I have been wearing buns daily since December 19 (with the exception of two days) and that is really paying off. I will be bunning till June; if everything stays on track I should be WL by then. 

Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## Lucia (Feb 27, 2010)

Shrinkage is the thing, even when my hair's straightened if I don't get it pin-straight then there's always a little bit of shrinkage.  My goal is to retain 6 inches this year, I know I'm setting the goal high but that way I will reach and maybe pass HL hopefully.  We can do this, keep growing ladies 


BM, don't let those stylists near you hair, they just don't care about length or what people like us want, they'll just chop it, so you can come back and be a regular client


Adora, you're hair looks great, how do you like being texturized, have you noticed much diff from being natural, and when straightening how long does it take and how much do you have to do to your hair to get it straight vs when you were natural? and are you worried about getting the same results when you touch up?TIA


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> How are you ladies growing?  Remember, length check in March 21!  Can't wait to see everyone's progress



OMG, I am so tempted to flat iron for the March 21 length check  I managed not to give in and put in a sew-in weave  thank god... I know it would have damaged my hair, esp the edges. 

I feel like I'm not getting any growth here, it's so frustrating. I'm also getting mighty sick of wearing a wig. I'm tired of walking around knowing that everyone around me thinks I'm bald or have short raggedy hair. Sigh. At the same time, I do have my goals to think of. 

Shrinkage is a M.F. no doubt about it. My hair looks APL too. Sigh. 

So give me the details about this NY  meetup!!! I live in NJ.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2010)

NEW YORK MEET-UP THREAD: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430322

I only know that Adora is trying to put it together. I would really like to go.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 27, 2010)

I can SO do this!! I hope u ladies are growing well

Well i have fresh ends...i dusted about 1/4 my ends. So im doing what i can to keep them healthy....that dry spell i had and these stupid cold fronts really wreaked havoc on my hair  But its not a HUGE setback i just had crunchy ends....but its all fixed

I'm hoping to reach Waist+ by June....and be halfway to Hip by the end of the year.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I cut about 1/2 in off my ends this afternoon.  I haven't cut in the winter since I started my LHJ but I don't like thin ends at the end of my pony tail or braid.  Could've been leader hairs & I am usually ok with it until time to cut, but for some reason today, I didn't stop & think about my long-term goal & just went snip snip all over.  Who knows...maybe it will trigger an early growth spurt


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm taking the scissors away from all of you guys!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm taking the scissors away from all of you guys!



Good idea, I just put mine away ASAP, I won't be trimming for 3-4 months at least.  I'm going to just let it grow until it's time to dust, no more S&D's it's easy to get addicted to searching for ends and doing more harm than good.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I'm debating on whether I should go to the salon for our March length check. I am going back and forth on the idea.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 2, 2010)

Boston Maria, I wouldn't set a pinkie toe into a salon, if I were you. But of course, I'm not you  so do what you feel will be best for you. 

I wore my hair is a pretty braidout yesterday and today. It felt great to have that big curly ponytail. Even though it was a high pony, it hung down just barely avoiding scraping my clothes. Gotta protect those precious ends lol 

Tonight I went through my hair and moisturized with Aussie Deep 3 min, then braided it up in fat Celie braids to let it dry overnight. I think my braidouts come out best when the braids are large. Checking my length I can say I'm comfortably Waist Length baby!!!    Next stop, Hip Length!  

I bought a new hair doohickey (that's the technical term :wink2: ) tonight. I was grumping to DH that I'm too clumsy and feeble to do twists. He reminded me of the Igia Twist a Braid I used to have. It turns out that I don't have it anymore, but I did find a similar tool online that makes 2 strand twists!  So maybe I can start doing some twists and twistouts. I will keep you ladies posted on how they turn out.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm debating on whether I should go to the salon for our March length check. I am going back and forth on the idea.


 
Um, that's a little risky....no, let me rephrase:  you better not go to a salon! 
Especially when we all know you can do just as good a job, if not better.
And you won't "trim" 6 inches of hair off.

I just don't want you to have a  moment.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm debating on whether I should go to the salon for our March length check. I am going back and forth on the idea.


oke:Don't Do it  You might end up with a hater   We don't want any horror hair stories  in this thread


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2010)

You ladies have convinced me to keep my $$$$ and do my hair at home


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 4, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> You ladies have convinced me to keep my $$$$ and do my hair at home



Yeah we didn't want to have to have a hair tragedy happen to you. Your doing better with your hair DIY than any stylist could, really the hemline looks even and professional. Keep it up.

BTW Who's co-washing daily?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you changed your mind.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow I have missed a lot! Sorry I've been away so long.... It's been busy for me. I too am looking forward to the length check coming up! I don't quite know where I am yet. I want to be surprised either way.

I would love to go to the meet up in New York. But sorry to say ladies, I am now working in Asia. So this thread will be my life line to "English" speaking women who share the same goals as I do.

I have a question.... Did anyone use to watch Leobodyc5 videos? She was such an inspiration. Does anyone know what happen to her? Her videos are no longer on Youtube....


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hormones of Metabolism, Energy and Stress*

From Hormones by Hart

http://www.hormonesbyhart.com/index.php?page=hormones&pid=4


_"I found this article very interesting and educational about the different types of hormones we have and their effects on our bodies."_


----------



## winnettag (Mar 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Wow I have missed a lot! Sorry I've been away so long.... It's been busy for me. I too am looking forward to the length check coming up! I don't quite know where I am yet. I want to be surprised either way.
> 
> I would love to go to the meet up in New York. But sorry to say ladies, I am now working in Asia. So this thread will be my life line to "English" speaking women who share the same goals as I do.
> 
> *I have a question.... Did anyone use to watch Leobodyc5 videos? She was such an inspiration. Does anyone know what happen to her? Her videos are no longer on Youtube.*...


 
What?! My hair idol is gone!? I'm sure she still has her fotki.....lemme go check.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Wow I have missed a lot! Sorry I've been away so long.... It's been busy for me. I too am looking forward to the length check coming up! I don't quite know where I am yet. I want to be surprised either way.
> 
> I would love to go to the meet up in New York. But sorry to say ladies, I am now working in Asia. So this thread will be my life line to "English" speaking women who share the same goals as I do.
> 
> *I have a question.... Did anyone use to watch Leobodyc5 videos? She was such an inspiration. Does anyone know what happen to her? Her videos are no longer on Youtube....*



Maybe you got a bad link, or YT was down for maintenance, Leobody is still on there with some recent updates. She's got my dream hair   that's where I want to be for my ultimate goal natural and straight, her hair is FIEEEEEEERCE! as Miss Jay would say.


http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5


----------



## winnettag (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Maybe you got a bad link, or YT was down for maintenance, Leobody is still on there with some recent updates. She's got my dream hair  that's where I want to be for my ultimate goal natural and straight, her hair is FIEEEEEEERCE! as Miss Jay would say.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5


 
Whew! Thank you Lucia!  Candy almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah i panicked too lol before i even finished reading i opened another window and went to yt to check lmao


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Whew! Thank you Lucia!  Candy almost gave me a heart attack.





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah i panicked too lol before i even finished reading i opened another window and went to yt to check lmao




Me too. I was like no way I was just stalking j/k.I mean checking out her channel today  
Her goal is classic length straight, now that's an ultimate hair goal. 
We'll see how this HL challenge goes, I might like to tackle TL/CL, that would sure take care of shrinkage and hair-anorexia


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah we didn't want to have to have a hair tragedy happen to you. Your doing better with your hair DIY than any stylist could, really the hemline looks even and professional. Keep it up.
> 
> BTW Who's co-washing daily?



I don't co-wash daily in the winter, only spring and summer. As soon as Boston temperature hits 70 it's back to wet ponytails. 

Any naturals here straighten in the summer? That look will last a total of 5 seconds for me LOL


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Maybe you got a bad link, or YT was down for maintenance, Leobody is still on there with some recent updates. She's got my dream hair   that's where I want to be for my ultimate goal natural and straight, her hair is FIEEEEEEERCE! as Miss Jay would say.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5



Thanks for the link!  Yes she does have gorgeous hair  and she's wearing some funky glasses in one of her videos!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't co-wash daily in the winter, only spring and summer. As soon as Boston temperature hits 70 it's back to wet ponytails.
> 
> Any naturals here straighten in the summer? That look will last a total of 5 seconds for me LOL




Anytime I straighten, it looks like fur within minutes! That's the main reason I don't.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 5, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thanks for the link!  Yes she does have gorgeous hair  and she's wearing some funky glasses in one of her videos!!




I like her hair too


----------



## truequeen06 (Mar 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't co-wash daily in the winter, only spring and summer. As soon as Boston temperature hits 70 it's back to wet ponytails.
> 
> *Any naturals here straighten in the summer? That look will last a total of 5 seconds for me* LOL



I straighten in the summer on occassion, but that's because I live in a pretty dry climate.  I tried that mess in DC . . .


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Maybe you got a bad link, or YT was down for maintenance, Leobody is still on there with some recent updates. She's got my dream hair  that's where I want to be for my ultimate goal natural and straight, her hair is FIEEEEEEERCE! as Miss Jay would say.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5


 
Thank you so much!  YT must have been down for maintenance!  I was very upset!  Now everything is ok!

Yes her hair is FIEEEEEEEERCE! If I get to tailbone length, then I'll shoot for classic... watching her videos always encourages me get to the next length level. Again, Thanks!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Me too. I was like no way I was just stalking j/k.I mean checking out her channel today
> *Her goal is classic length straight, now that's an ultimate hair goal. *
> We'll see how this HL challenge goes, I might like to tackle TL/CL, that would sure take care of shrinkage and hair-anorexia



That's my goal length too. It has been since I first joined LHCF in 2006. Right now I am feeling optimistic that I can do it.  The gelatin capsules that I've been taking are making my nails so much stronger it's ridiculous. I can see the line of demarcation in my nails, it's a different COLOR and everything. I need to purchase some more online today. But since gelatin is a building block for keratin, I'm pretty sure my hair will be stronger due to taking it. 

Who knows, maybe once I get to classic, I'll still have hair anorexia.  I might have to shoot for thigh length lol. It's never enough


----------



## truequeen06 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Maybe you got a bad link, or YT was down for maintenance, Leobody is still on there with some recent updates. She's got my dream hair   that's where I want to be for my ultimate goal natural and straight, her hair is FIEEEEEEERCE! as Miss Jay would say.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5



Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!  That's my ultimate goal as well.  I love how full her hair is


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

i think i would stop at tlb.  i think after that i would actually think its too much hair lol.  or maybe once i hit tlb i'll cut to hl to then grow a thicker tlb and just keep doing that lol

oh and i never co-wash daily.  i tried and i just had too much shedding and breakage from manipulating my hair too much in such a fragile state.  

in the winter i co-wash 1x per week and in the summer i go to 2x per week. my hair likes it 

also, i dont usually wear my hair straight in the summer cause i like my wash and goes.  but in the winter i did try a straight reggie which actually worked pretty well. i stopped out of laziness lol


----------



## truequeen06 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i would stop at tlb.  i think after that i would actually think its too much hair lol.  or maybe once i hit tlb i'll cut to hl to then grow a thicker tlb and just keep doing that lol
> 
> oh and i never co-wash daily.  i tried and i just had too much shedding and breakage from manipulating my hair too much in such a fragile state.
> 
> ...



What was your straight reggie??


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I CWed today after my workout.  I put my hair in 2 braids & sat under the dryer to remove excess moisture.Concerned about the breakage I sawerplexed I will do another protein treatment this weekend.  Hopefully that will help

I don't Cw daily in the winter..I hate a cold head


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> What was your straight reggie??



all i did was blow dry straight and then bunned.  it cut down on tangles and breakage on wash days. but once the weather started warming up again i could get away with my curlies and little breakage. i did it from mid oct to begining/mid dec.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 5, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Anytime I straighten, it looks like fur within minutes! That's the main reason I don't.



That was always my problem too, no matter what I tried - even when my hair was relaxed! But the combination of Maxiglide and Sabino Moisture Block was un-frizzable for a good four days the last two times I straightened. The true test will be trying it in the summer.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 5, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> That was always my problem too, no matter what I tried - even when my hair was relaxed! But the combination of Maxiglide and Sabino Moisture Block was un-frizzable for a good four days the last two times I straightened. The true test will be trying it in the summer.




Wow, that's awesome! 
Does Sabino Moisture Block work with rollersets? 
(not that I do them, but I would be hopeful  )


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 5, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

ivey... i love your hair!!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 5, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Wow, that's awesome!
> Does Sabino Moisture Block work with rollersets?
> (not that I do them, but I would be hopeful  )



I haven't tried it with a real (as in, magnetic rollers under a hard bonnet dryer) rollerset yet. So far as rollersetting goes, I still haven't found the energy to do more than a ponytail rollerset with sponge rollers airdried overnight, . I don't worry as much about reversion with rollersets since it still is curly. Eventually I should try it though.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 6, 2010)

_Ivey! You have a beautiful Curl pattern!  You'll be that Hip Length hair in celebration soon!_


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 6, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I haven't tried it with a real (as in, magnetic rollers under a hard bonnet dryer) rollerset yet. So far as rollersetting goes, I still haven't found the energy to do more than a ponytail rollerset with sponge rollers airdried overnight, . I don't worry as much about reversion with rollersets since it still is curly. Eventually I should try it though.



Cool, I will be watching for when you do.


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi ladies, I just peeked  in here to see what's going on. You ladies have beautiful hair. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 6, 2010)

Repost: 
I finally tried RPCC=Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, cause I had seen so many raves about it, and I've been battling some dryness b/c I braided back to back last year and since winter hit really hard. 

So 1st I did my usual pre-wash by massaging into my scalp brahmi and bringraj oils and then saturating my length and ends with olive oil. I left that in for 30 minutes, then I rinsed and poured my pre-made and cooled to room temp ayurveda rinse made of yeah you guessed it-brahmi, bringraj and amla powders=Ayurvedic Double Whammy! Let that sit for 10 minutes (the box says to make a paste and let that sit for 20 min, I've done that and it works great too) then rinsed that out, used some RPCC <----I  this stuff.

My hair was already feeling good after the ayurveda after the roux it was like butter, it's going to be a staple now. Then I co-washed with WEN CC Fig, then did another 30 min DC with WEN Re-Moist. My hair wasn't tangled, I didn't even feel the comb going through it, it was great, only shed hairs, I haven't detangled in 4 days, just finger-combed. 

I put it into 14 med braids all over my head, I didn't add a little bit of WEN CC as a leave-in, no oils, nothing, let air dry for 10 min then just put a turbie around it and went to bed. This morning I woke up with well moisturized super soft hair.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=450850


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Just sitting back watching your progress ladies, im so impressed, keep up the good work and keep posting pics!!


----------



## Toy (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Repost:
> I finally tried RPCC=Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, cause I had seen so many raves about it, and I've been battling some dryness b/c I braided back to back last year and since winter hit really hard.
> 
> So 1st I did my usual pre-wash by massaging into my scalp brahmi and bringraj oils and then saturating my length and ends with olive oil. I left that in for 30 minutes, then I rinsed and poured my pre-made and cooled to room temp ayurveda rinse made of yeah you guessed it-brahmi, bringraj and amla powders=Ayurvedic Double Whammy! Let that sit for 10 minutes (the box says to make a paste and let that sit for 20 min, I've done that and it works great too) then rinsed that out, used some RPCC <----I  this stuff.
> ...


 
Lucia,That stuff is great i use it once a week now and my hair has never felt & looked better. Glad u liked it


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Hi ladies, I just peeked  in here to see what's going on. You ladies have beautiful hair. Keep up the good work.



Hi AngelDoll! What is your current length now? Are you hip length yet?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 6, 2010)

Toy said:


> Lucia,That stuff is great i use it once a week now and my hair has never felt & looked better. Glad u liked it



You're hair looks great, nice and thick, I thought you were already HL going for full HL.


----------



## Toy (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> You're hair looks great, nice and thick, I thought you were already HL going for full HL.


 

Thank you so much you making me smile from Ear to Ear,to be truthfully honest with you i cant tell you what length i am... this stuff drives me crazy i might be i dont know.


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hi AngelDoll! What is your current length now? Are you hip length yet?



Hi BM! 
I believe I have reached HL, but the right side of my hair definitely grows faster than the left. I will not straighten my hair again until May, then I will know for sure.

Your hair is certainly growing like a weed. You should be HL in no time .


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 7, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Hi BM!
> I believe I have reached HL, but the right side of my hair definitely grows faster than the left. I will not straighten my hair again until May, then I will know for sure.
> 
> Your hair is certainly growing like a weed. You should be HL in no time .


 
I have this same problem. The right side of my hair grows faster than the left. I discovered along the way that my scalp has three different types. The right side is oily, the center is dry, and the left side is normal. This cause my hair to grow uneven and it doesn't have what I call "show quality". I use to get so frustrated and just trim my hair so I could show it off. But I stop doing that because I needed to figure out how to resolve the problem if I was ever going to have extremely long hair. So I have set out to prove my theory.... I oil the center scalp a lot and the left side only a little. But I still massage my entire head. The right side does not need oil. This process has started my hair to fill in evenly. I have before pictures and I am looking forward to showing the after pictures because I definetly see results without having to trim my hair. I only do my S&D.

By the way..... Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Hi BM!
> I believe I have reached HL, but the right side of my hair definitely grows faster than the left. I will not straighten my hair again until May, then I will know for sure.
> 
> Your hair is certainly growing like a weed. You should be HL in no time .



I'm sure by May you'll be HL or really close to it, your hairs growing like a weed. what's your reggie like these days and what's your everyday PS? TIA


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2010)

Toy said:


> Thank you so much you making me smile from Ear to Ear,to be truthfully honest with you i cant tell you what length i am... this stuff drives me crazy i might be i dont know.




This chart should help whith the confusion, it's easy to get confused with certain lengths.  Also WSL is 1 inch above the belly button at the smallest part of your body above the hip and below the chest. BTW are you measuring your low-ponytail or loose hair? 
Cause in your siggy pics your wearing ponytails.  






http://images42.fotki.com/v1380/photos/1/1312335/7047993/PG13hairchart-vi.jpg


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100223110618AAMAnsx


----------



## Toy (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm measuring by my ponytail... I will figure it out the next time i relax around the 24th of March Thank you!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the same problem of my left side growing slower than the right. I'm trying to find out why this is and if there is anything I can do to stop this. 



Candy828 said:


> I have this same problem. The right side of my hair grows faster than the left. I discovered along the way that my scalp has three different types. The right side is oily, the center is dry, and the left side is normal. This cause my hair to grow uneven and it doesn't have what I call "show quality". I use to get so frustrated and just trim my hair so I could show it off. But I stop doing that because I needed to figure out how to resolve the problem if I was ever going to have extremely long hair. So I have set out to prove my theory.... I oil the center scalp a lot and the left side only a little. But I still massage my entire head. The right side does not need oil. This process has started my hair to fill in evenly. I have before pictures and I am looking forward to showing the after pictures because I definetly see results without having to trim my hair. I only do my S&D.
> 
> By the way..... Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 7, 2010)

Those of you having one side grow faster than the other, which side do you sleep on most?  Maybe that's causing it


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Those of you having one side grow faster than the other, which side do you sleep on most? Maybe that's causing it


 
At first I thought this was the cause.... but I sleep on both sides.  Then thats when I discovered my scalp skin types.  The middle of my hair is dry and it grows the slowest, then the left side, then the right side which is the fastest.  Now that I have started proving out my theory the center of my hair has caught up with the left side and both the center and left side is almost the same length as the right side.  Also the center and some of the left side use to experience breakage when the right side did not.  But I don't have that problem anymore. My hair today is much healthier, fuller, and filling in nicely. So I am happy about that!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I have the same problem of my left side growing slower than the right. I'm trying to find out why this is and if there is anything I can do to stop this.


 
BostonMaria - Do you know your scalp skin type or types.... Start there. You might have multiple scalp skin types like I did.  The method I am using is working very nicely.  When I do my next length check... I will show you before and after....  Then as it hit its ultimate fullness, I'll post that picture too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 8, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> BostonMaria - Do you know your scalp skin type or types.... Start there. You might have multiple scalp skin types like I did.  The method I am using is working very nicely.  When I do my next length check... I will show you before and after....  Then as it hit its ultimate fullness, I'll post that picture too.



Lucia you might be on to something because I do sleep laying on the left. 
Candy how do I figure out the scalp type? I never thought about this concept, thank you for bringing it up. I did use a growth serum on my left side (Texture Playground) for 7 weeks and it helped alot since I only applied it to the problem area. I also trimmed a little on the right to even it up. I'll try to make a conscious effort to sleep on the right side. Or alternate.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Lucia you might be on to something because I do sleep laying on the left.
> Candy how do I figure out the scalp type? I never thought about this concept, thank you for bringing it up. I did use a growth serum on my left side (Texture Playground) for 7 weeks and it helped alot since I only applied it to the problem area. I also trimmed a little on the right to even it up. I'll try to make a conscious effort to sleep on the right side. Or alternate.


 
The way to figure out your scalp skin type.... After you wash and condition your hair, let it dry over night. At the end of the next day, before appling oil, run your fingers across your scalp.  See which parts produce oil on your fingers(wipe your fingers clean after each pass).  Also feel the hair.  The hair is smoother on the oily parts, extremely dry on the dry parts, feels ok on the normal parts(not dry and not smooth). Once I discovered this, like you, I only treated the problem areas and this worked for me. Every month I had more and more fill in and less and less breakage.  Now it's almost completely filled in and it is such a relief to not have to trim off an inch or more just to have it look even and be of "show quality".  I can hold on to that hair and finally get past waist length!

One other thing.... If you have a side of your hair that behaves better than the other.... chances are that side has more moisture.

The reason I knew my problem was not a side I slept on, is because of the middle of my scalp.  There was no way I was going to be sleeping on that.... it's kind of impossible to accomplish! 

Also ladies.... Your heart is on your left side.  When you sleep on your left side, you are reducing your blood circulation.  I learned this from my doctor when I was having surgery in the past....


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Candy, I'm going to do that over the weekend and do a thorough scalp assessment. BTW I didn't know about the heart on the left side thing. Might explain why I'm always so tired.

I was on Traycee's website yesterday and was admiring her hip length hair 
http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2010/03/march-2010.html

I'm using that page as an inspiration picture


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you Candy, I'm going to do that over the weekend and do a thorough scalp assessment. BTW I didn't know about the heart on the left side thing. Might explain why I'm always so tired.
> 
> I was on Traycee's website yesterday and was admiring her hip length hair
> http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2010/03/march-2010.html
> ...


 
BostonMaria, Thanks for the Link!   She has a very nice healthy head of hair! and yes. That is a good inspiration.  I will include it in my list of inspirers!

If you find you have multiple scalp skin types, you will allways have to treat your hair and scalp so you don't repeat the same problems.... It's like your face having dry and oily skin... It never gets corrected you just know how to treat it.

Just fyi...I would watch that being tired thing.... If you are taking your vitamins, eating well, and exercising.... and still feel tired.... that might require a doctor's visit....  But it will be healthier for you to avoid sleeping on the left side as much as possible.  I try to sleep on the right side as much as I can and still toss to the left and this is years after I found out about it!  Old habits die hard!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is filled with an abundance of great information. I am loving it! Keep it coming ladies.

I don't know how I am going to fair with the upcoming length check, I know I have had growth, but I have to figure out a way to get a good stretched picture. No heat or straightening. I band my ponytail from time to time, but when I take that out, my hair returns to it's fur like state soon after ;0)


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 8, 2010)

Just relaxed and length check.  I think if I'm careful, I will make HL or damn near it!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 8, 2010)

1st off, i want to say how happy i am that this thread is soooo active!  i'm also in the hl challenge on BHM and its not so active.  there is maybe 4 of us that post regularly.  we have people posting to join and then we never hear from them again lol.  but here there are several of us here who post and update on a regular basis!  i love my BHM hl homies, but yall keep me in the game!  

also, since i posted an update pic last month, would it be ok if i skipped the march update?  i just found with my feb update only being about a month after the previous update i was a little discouraged and i think its because my updates were too close to each other.

if i happen to take pix any way (cause several challenges i'm in have an update this month that i'm trying to skip on lol) i'll update here too.  but i would prefer to wait until next month at least


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 8, 2010)

MzMomo, I don't see why that would be a problem. Plus it'll give you a chance to grow another 1/2 inch of hair.

I love this thread! I have you guys to inspire me to keep going.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 8, 2010)

*The Ultimate Guide to Removing Knots and Tangles from Hair*


From: http://www.longlocks.com/removing-knots-from-hair.htm

_"This article is very informative. The longer our hair gets the more valuable this information becomes.....We don't want anyone cutting their hair because they couldn't remove a knot or tangle!"_


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 9, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I have this same problem. The right side of my hair grows faster than the left. I discovered along the way that my scalp has three different types. The right side is oily, the center is dry, and the left side is normal. This cause my hair to grow uneven and it doesn't have what I call "show quality". I use to get so frustrated and just trim my hair so I could show it off. But I stop doing that because I needed to figure out how to resolve the problem if I was ever going to have extremely long hair. So I have set out to prove my theory.... I oil the center scalp a lot and the left side only a little. But I still massage my entire head. The right side does not need oil. This process has started my hair to fill in evenly. I have before pictures and I am looking forward to showing the after pictures because I definetly see results without having to trim my hair. I only do my S&D.
> 
> By the way..... Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!! Keep up the good work!



Thank you so much Candy, I never thought about my scalp having three different types. I know my hair texture has at least three types and the right side is the silkiest, the back/center is the driest, and the left side is "normal".  I will try your theory and see how it goes because I am trying my best not to trim my hair at this time.



Lucia said:


> I'm sure by May you'll be HL or really close to it, your hairs growing like a weed. what's your reggie like these days and what's your everyday PS? TIA



Hi Lucia, my reggie has changed somewhat. I still use ayurvedic powders and oils; but I no longer pre-poo with the oils because I oil my hair every day. I combine my powders with conditioner to co-wash instead of using the tea rinses. I co-wash every week to two weeks and I shampoo with my shikakai bar once a month. I still oil my scalp with amla oil and two days a week I use castor oil (I am in the castor oil challenge).

I still wear a bun most days, but sometimes I wear my hair in a ponytail.

Also, thank you for bringing it to my attention about sleeping on one side. Well, my favorite side to sleep on is my left side; and that is the side where my hair is the shortest. From now on I will make an effort to switch sides. Along with switching sides and oiling my scalp differently, you ladies may have just given me the key to getting my hair to grow in more evenly and maybe my ends will thicken up.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you so much Candy, I never thought about my scalp having three different types. I know my hair texture has at least three types and the right side is the silkiest, the back/center is the driest, and the left side is "normal".  I will try your theory and see how it goes because I am trying my best not to trim my hair at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been stepping up my ayurveda since I slacked end of last year and it showed.  
Do you still get the same benefits combining the powders with conditioner as you did using them straight?  TIA


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I've been stepping up my ayurveda since I slacked end of last year and it showed.
> Do you still get the same benefits combining the powders with conditioner as you did using them straight?  TIA



As of now, I really cannot tell any difference, my hair is still strong and I have no breakage. I would think that by using the tea rinse you may get a higher concentration of the powders on your hair and scalp. But for me, I have gotten good benefits just combining the powders in conditioner. This saves a lot of time when I have to co-wash my hair.


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 9, 2010)

@Lucia:

This is what my hair looked like in January (I think a few ends are touching HL, but they do not count). I keep it slathered in oil, see how thin the ends are. If you look closely, you can see that the right side is much longer that the left side. Good thing I do not wear my hair straight a lot, because I would have been cut those ends evenly.

Sorry that the pic is so large, I will re-size it later.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 9, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> @Lucia:
> 
> This is what my hair looked like in January (I think a few ends are touching HL, but they do not count). I keep it slathered in oil, see how thin the ends are. If you look closely, you can see that the right side is much longer that the left side. Good thing I do not wear my hair straight a lot, because I would have been cut those ends evenly.
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so large, I will re-size it later.


 
Ditto.... same for me.... I really think we have similar hair scalp types... But the fill in is working for me now and the thin ends are really starting to become full! I am loving that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> @Lucia:
> 
> This is what my hair looked like in January (I think a few ends are touching HL, but they do not count). I keep it slathered in oil, see how thin the ends are. If you look closely, you can see that the right side is much longer that the left side. Good thing I do not wear my hair straight a lot, because I would have been cut those ends evenly.
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so large, I will re-size it later.



WOW 1st off, great progress that's alot of growth from your last updates.  Yeah I see what you mean you do have some hairs touching HL but the rest is uneven or not there yet, keep doing your reggie cause it's working. IMO you don't need all your hair to be even to claim a length I would say your grazing HL, but that's just me U know the hair police  

I've upped how often I do ayurveda and also been doing the powders as a mask when I can like the box says and that really worked even better than the tea rinses.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2010)

I do this with whatever oil is on hand EVCO or EVOO, I prefer using ayurvedic brahmi and bringaraj oils mixed together, the base of both is coconut oil. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4Q4...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FaQY...ture=quicklist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sNy4...ture=quicklist

scalp/head massage without oils for relaxation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBUMj...ture=quicklist


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you so much Candy, I never thought about my scalp having three different types. I know my hair texture has at least three types and the right side is the silkiest, the back/center is the driest, and the left side is "normal". I will try your theory and see how it goes because I am trying my best not to trim my hair at this time.
> 
> Thank you all so much.


 
AngelDoll - If our hair is similar, and it sounds like it is, I want to give you a heads up on what I experienced.... When you start treating and focusing in on those problem areas you will experience an unbelievable growth spurt... So much so that those areas might appear frizzy. You will then need to focus your S&D in those areas... What starts happening is the shortest hairs and maybe some of the new hairs that have been struggling in those areas have been thirstier than the other areas and it is reflected in the ends of that hair (I hope that makes sense...) Now that the problem areas are getting what they needed they take off and grow really fast. You already use the Indian Oils.... Take a look at "Mahabringaraj Maka Enriched Herbal Hair Oil". This is what I am currently using for this problem. It contains some of the things you already use but has some specific other ingredients for this type of situation(the dry areas, gives thickness, makes stronger, aids in the fill in...). You will feel it working on your scalp. Make sure to do your scalp massages. *This is only a suggestion.... It is my personal experience....because I know we all don't have exactly the same hair types....*

BostonMaria - You might get some value out of this suggestion...after your scalp assessment...


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 10, 2010)

Getting ready for 3/21/10.

Here are the results of my 3/08/10 wash day, as compared to my last pic of 2009. I can see some growth. Hopefully I can get a good stretched pic for the official update.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I am just checking in.
I will try to update with a pic this month, but there is a possibility that I will be in a sew-in when everyone is supposed to post.
 I did an update pic last month and the pics are in my "Winter Hair" album. I have been gaining the avg. .5" monthly.  It is slowly thickening on the ends, and I am babying my ends and dry areas.  I have not been doing anything special - just low manipulation styles and heavy sealing on the ends.....still just a' grazing hip length...but I believe that in a couple of months I can start trimming for thicker ends - although I want to keep a "natural end" - look if that makes any sense...I just don't want see through ends...
If I can get a snap shot on a good hair day I will...just trying to avoid heat at the moment.

Happy Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2010)

Check my Pikistrip


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 10, 2010)

I am really feeling a struggle to stay away from the flat iron this week! Ack! I am finally noticing some growth and I don't want to fry it all away. 

Stress is definitely detrimental to growth  I have to go to the Obstetrician and now the Perinatalogist 5011 times due to the gestational diabetes. Sigh. It's such a giant hassle and I feel so frazzled. I need to take extra time to pamper myself and my hair or else I'll pay the price  

I love this thread, it's so inspiring to see all of you ladies doing the dayum thang!

ETA: I co-sign a billion times about the side you sleep on.... when I look at my pre-LHCF days when my hair was    the side I slept on was literally 4-5 inches shorter than the rest of my head  and the ends were ragged and just beyond hope.


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Check my Pikistrip


 

Great Progress!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2010)

Toy said:


> Great Progress!!



Thanx girl!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!

Ya'll don't even know!

Toy i'm tryin to get like you with that looooooooooooooooooong almost Hiplength ponytail!!


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx girl!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!
> 
> Ya'll don't even know!
> 
> Toy i'm tryin to get like you with that looooooooooooooooooong almost Hiplength ponytail!!


 

Girl..You will be here in no time Keep up the Great work Dont be Stressin!! Hiplength here you come!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> 1st off, i want to say how happy i am that this thread is soooo active!  i'm also in the hl challenge on BHM and its not so active.  there is maybe 4 of us that post regularly.  we have people posting to join and then we never hear from them again lol.  but here there are several of us here who post and update on a regular basis!  i love my BHM hl homies, but yall keep me in the game!
> 
> also, since i posted an update pic last month, would it be ok if i skipped the march update?  i just found with my feb update only being about a month after the previous update i was a little discouraged and i think its because my updates were too close to each other.
> 
> if i happen to take pix any way (cause several challenges i'm in have an update this month that i'm trying to skip on lol) i'll update here too.  but i would prefer to wait until next month at least



I'd still like to see a new picture




AngelDoll said:


> @Lucia:
> 
> This is what my hair looked like in January (I think a few ends are touching HL, but they do not count). I keep it slathered in oil, see how thin the ends are. If you look closely, you can see that the right side is much longer that the left side. Good thing I do not wear my hair straight a lot, because I would have been cut those ends evenly.
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so large, I will re-size it later.



Wow!  You're already grazing HL!  Keep up the good growing



mariofmagdal said:


> Getting ready for 3/21/10.
> 
> Here are the results of my 3/08/10 wash day, as compared to my last pic of 2009. I can see some growth. Hopefully I can get a good stretched pic for the official update.



I definitely see the growth!




LoveLongLocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am just checking in.
> I will try to update with a pic this month, but there is a possibility that I will be in a sew-in when everyone is supposed to post.
> I did an update pic last month and the pics are in my "Winter Hair" album. I have been gaining the avg. .5" monthly.  It is slowly thickening on the ends, and I am babying my ends and dry areas.  I have not been doing anything special - just low manipulation styles and heavy sealing on the ends.....still just a' grazing hip length...but I believe that in a couple of months I can start trimming for thicker ends - although I want to keep a "natural end" - look if that makes any sense...I just don't want see through ends...
> ...



Keep on doing what works Off to visit your album...



LadyPaniolo said:


> I am really feeling a struggle to stay away from the flat iron this week! Ack! I am finally noticing some growth and I don't want to fry it all away.
> 
> Stress is definitely detrimental to growth  I have to go to the Obstetrician and now the Perinatalogist 5011 times due to the gestational diabetes. Sigh. It's such a giant hassle and I feel so frazzled. I need to take extra time to pamper myself and my hair or else I'll pay the price
> 
> ...



Don't stress  Just take it easy & take care of yourself & your babies:Rose:

I'm glad that you ladies are keeping this thread alive, staying on track & learning new tips to maximize your growth!  

How are you ladies going to take your progress picture?  Wet & stretched, blow-dried, flat-ironed, rollerset & wrap?  I don't want anyone thinking they have to risk heat damage to show length.   I may do a rollerset & pull straight.


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2010)

I Guess i will be doing wet stretched i am to lazy to flatiron.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2010)

Toy do you have a Fotki??? hmmmmmm????


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I see what you guys mean about the left side hair. My right side seems to be th strongest and easiest to deal with.


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Toy do you have a Fotki??? hmmmmmm????


 


No,I am  just to lazy for that.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 10, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> How are you ladies going to take your progress picture?  Wet & stretched, blow-dried, flat-ironed, rollerset & wrap?  I don't want anyone thinking they have to risk heat damage to show length.   I may do a rollerset & pull straight.



I am sure mine will be wet and stretched.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> How are you ladies going to take your progress picture? Wet & stretched, blow-dried, flat-ironed, rollerset & wrap? I don't want anyone thinking they have to risk heat damage to show length. I may do a rollerset & pull straight.


 
I will probably have a braid-out stretched.... because I want to show my before and after fill in pictures, straightened, in May....(proof-of-concept i.e. theory... because going forward this will help many woman conquer thin ends and they will not have a need for excessive trimming!)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 10, 2010)

wet stretch...  i dont want to look at my flat iron until around may'ish


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I do this with whatever oil is on hand EVCO or EVOO, I prefer using ayurvedic brahmi and bringaraj oils mixed together, the base of both is coconut oil.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4Q4...eature=related
> 
> ...



the links didnt work for me


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> One day I will be able to enter this challenge, goodluck ladies


 
Your hair is looking good girl!!!! You'll be able to get to HL soon!  Just keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 10, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> Hey ladies! Is it too late to join the challenge? I haven't been in the hair sections for a while, but I'm ready to step my game back up and grow my hair to hip length. I'm currently around waist length right now


 
Even though the challenge date passed, If you are stepping up your game.... Keep posting your progress... It will help you stay on track.... I think all of us can attest to that!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 11, 2010)

Its FINALLY feeling like good ole Florida agian!!! It was warm outside today!!!:woohoo:

We know what THAT means....*CO-WASHING TIIIIIME!!!!!*


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 11, 2010)

Going to bed now. I'm going to put my hair in a bun, cover it with a satin cap, and pray that I don't wake up 50 times to make sure I'm sleeping on my right side LOL


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> the links didnt work for me



try these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4Q4l_FgZ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sNy41NrDH0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777?feature=mhw4#p/c/41DFB85633A5A491/86/wwtzlwoNMGw


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Toy said:


> I Guess i will be doing wet stretched i am to lazy to flatiron.





mariofmagdal said:


> I am sure mine will be wet and stretched.





Candy828 said:


> I will probably have a braid-out stretched.... because I want to show my before and after fill in pictures, straightened, in May....(proof-of-concept i.e. theory... because going forward this will help many woman conquer thin ends and they will not have a need for excessive trimming!)





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> wet stretch...  i dont want to look at my flat iron until around may'ish



I may take mine wet & stretched too unless I find the energy to rollerset


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Going to bed now. I'm going to put my hair in a bun, cover it with a satin cap, and pray that I don't wake up 50 times to make sure I'm sleeping on my right side LOL



Here's some inspiration...


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I am really feeling a struggle to stay away from the flat iron this week! Ack! I am finally noticing some growth and I don't want to fry it all away.
> 
> Stress is definitely detrimental to growth  I have to go to the Obstetrician and now the Perinatalogist 5011 times due to the gestational diabetes. Sigh. It's such a giant hassle and I feel so frazzled. I need to take extra time to pamper myself and my hair or else I'll pay the price
> 
> ...


 
I said a prayer for you tonight! I know we focus on hair; but you are the first person I connected with on this site and we all have become close even though we don't know each other personally. I feel as though I know everyone.... and I do care if anyone is hurting or feeling down. May God give you strength to get through the health situation, take away the stress, and let you feel the love of all your sisters here at LHCF. WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Going to bed now. I'm going to put my hair in a bun, cover it with a satin cap, and pray that I don't wake up 50 times to make sure I'm sleeping on my right side LOL


 
More inspiration!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wish I can join this challenge.......


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 11, 2010)

I will do a flat iron.  
I have been offered to do a BKT as a hair model, and that's scheduled for the 19th.  
I feel comfortable about it, but will be going straight into a no manipulation style right after.  So, my hair will be up for another month after.
Thank all of you for your support and inspiration.
Thanks "schipperchow1" for the thread and support!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 11, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I said a prayer for you tonight! I know we focus on hair; but you are the first person I connected with on this site and we all have become close even though we don't know each other personally. I feel as though I know everyone.... and I do care if anyone is hurting or feeling down. May God give you strength to get through the health situation, take away the stress, and let you feel the love of all your sisters here at LHCF. WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Co-signing here

LadyP its gonna get better. Try doing everything you can to relax...including breathing exercises....which really help me with my anxiety.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lucia said:


> try these
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4Q4l_FgZ4
> 
> ...



these work!!!!

funny though because after watching the 1st video, i was drawn to another video on the side and watched it.  after i watched it i came back to watch you're 2nd video WHICH HAPPENED TO BE THE VIDEO I JUST WATCHED lol great minds think a like.

that 3rd video though...  i dunno, that dude reminded me of a bug or something lol he was a little weird. and all that manipulation he was doing was scaring me! i would have had a rats nest on top of my head had he did that to me for 8 minutes lmao


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I will do a flat iron.
> *I have been offered to do a BKT as a hair model, and that's scheduled for the 19th.*
> I feel comfortable about it, but will be going straight into a no manipulation style right after.  So, my hair will be up for another month after.
> Thank all of you for your support and inspiration.
> Thanks "schipperchow1" for the thread and support!



Be careful with that BKT it's not all rainbows and sunshine, alot of them dry your hair out b/c of the treatment itself high alcohol and the blow frying and flat ironing on super high heat.  I just want you to know what your walking into.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> these work!!!!
> 
> funny though because after watching the 1st video, i was drawn to another video on the side and watched it.  after i watched it i came back to watch you're 2nd video WHICH HAPPENED TO BE THE VIDEO I JUST WATCHED lol great minds think a like.
> 
> that 3rd video though...  i dunno, that dude reminded me of a bug or something lol he was a little weird. and all that manipulation he was doing was scaring me! i would have had a rats nest on top of my head had he did that to me for 8 minutes lmao



that last video was regular head massage to relax can you believe that


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2010)

For my updates I'll either do a wet hair, stretch it to show length, or flat iron. I'm trying to lay off the heat for a while since I trimmed last month-so I haven't decided but straightening it would give me a better length check, we'll see.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 12, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I will do a flat iron.
> I have been offered to do a BKT as a hair model, and that's scheduled for the 19th.
> Will they be cutting your hair too?  Watch them like a hawk!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I am glad that there are other ladies growing to HL with me  This thread is so good because of the ladies who post here...otherwise, I'd have to ...oke:


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 12, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Don't stress  Just take it easy & take care of yourself & your babies:Rose:
> 
> I'm glad that you ladies are keeping this thread alive, staying on track & learning new tips to maximize your growth!  Thank you!  It's hard going... thank goodness I have my DH's support and my family's willingness to watch my 2 little ones or I'd be  for sure. It is beyond difficult taking those 2 with me to the doctor. They are well behaved but it's just so much harder when you have 2 toddlers underfoot.
> 
> How are you ladies going to take your progress picture?  Wet & stretched, blow-dried, flat-ironed, rollerset & wrap?  I don't want anyone thinking they have to risk heat damage to show length.   I may do a rollerset & pull straight.



I think I may do wet and stretched. That's the easiest for me to manage.

I did flat iron (will take pics tonight) but I'm really distressed by the state of my ends! I don't know WHY I keep getting these splits. I trim them off and more just sprout right up behind them. I have been doing Aphogee 2 step to try and stop it, with no success. Sigh. I keep my hair up and protected, yet the ends STILL split.  



Candy828 said:


> I said a prayer for you tonight! I know we focus on hair; but you are the first person I connected with on this site and we all have become close even though we don't know each other personally. I feel as though I know everyone.... and I do care if anyone is hurting or feeling down. May God give you strength to get through the health situation, take away the stress, and let you feel the love of all your sisters here at LHCF. WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Thank you so much! I can't tell you how much your kind words mean to me!  



SmilingElephant said:


> Co-signing here
> 
> LadyP its gonna get better. Try doing everything you can to relax...including breathing exercises....which really help me with my anxiety.



Thank you!  I have been spending time just rocking in my recliner while I listen to some old school music like The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac and this 50 years of Motown compilation. The music relaxes me a lot. Hot herbal tea helps too. :scratchch next time I do that, I should slap some Kenra MC on my head and put on the trusty old Mastex heating cap 

On a positive note, I bought some (way too many) hand carved hair forks, hairsticks and big barrettes from a lady in Saigon on etsy. I can't wait for them to get here. It was pricey (because I bought like 6 lol) but I felt like I needed some kind of little treat for myself. And since cake and pie is out of the equation  hair jewelry was a good substitute.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Be careful with that BKT it's not all rainbows and sunshine, alot of them dry your hair out b/c of the treatment itself high alcohol and the blow frying and flat ironing on super high heat.  I just want you to know what your walking into.



Thanks Lucia!
I have done a lot of research on it, and I am aware of the pros and cons - but I am still very nervous about it.  I am doing it more as a favor, and I am hoping for good results.  
Believe me....I am resisting backing out, but I am trying to be good on my word.  I have been looking for reasons to not do it, because I am so nervous...   She is a long time friend and has been a professional stylist for years.  She has always wanted to do my hair, of which I have avoided like the plague!  (b/c I prefer to care for my own hair, and have had bad experiences with stylists)...Because she is my friend I trust her and made it clear that if there is a possibility of my curl pattern being lost, pressure for hair cut, or severe damage - I am not going to do it.  She has reassured me that this will not be the case...but I am still very scared guys... 
I have heard more positive experiences than negative...but, most of them don't have past waist length hair, so it makes me wonder ....
Do any of you ladies close to Hip length have any experiences with BKT? 
Again thanks Lucia for you concern  - It is a big decision to me, and I have been holding it in   assuming no one wants to hear about my little hair decision erplexed  
and of course it is a BIG deal to me  - as you can all relate.  
Cause y'all know that if she messes up my hair ,   and, we won't be friends anymore !


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 12, 2010)

i havent heard of any one past bsl doing it honestly.  i see plenty of apl's doing it and some bsl's, but so far no mbl or longer (that's i've noticed at least).

i'm still personally scared of bkt's and from what i hear it does change your curl pattern.  now what extent will yours change after just one use? i dont know.  but i know i'm scared to death of it because it reminds me too much of relaxers


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

@ LP
have you tried rpcc roux porosity control it helps with moisture and
makes hair ESP ends feel divine. I only use the conditioner since I'm a 
CW girl only. Also you could try evoo over your fav leave on conditioner
evoo is great stuff I slept on it all last year and I regret it. 

@ LLL
I do have experience with goleshee BKT it didn't have formaldehyde 
in it but tins of alcohol and really it didn't improve my hair much
and my straight look didn't last any longer. It did flatten my curls and I have a couple 
couple small patches in crown and front that are now 1c almost. 
 I guess they got heated permanantly straight. Also watch out for the dryness
I had to do alot more to keepoisture levels up in my hair since that 1 time bkt 
even chaz dean wen creator says bkt is bad news
maybe I'd be HL already cause I didn't need it for managability and it didn't help he way I thought it would
just be careful u don't know if this freind just wants to get @ ur hair to wreck it. 
at least it washes out in 3 months w sls shampoos and conditioners
HTH


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 12, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Thanks Lucia!
> I have done a lot of research on it, and I am aware of the pros and cons - but I am still very nervous about it.  I am doing it more as a favor, and I am hoping for good results.
> Believe me....I am resisting backing out, but I am trying to be good on my word.  I have been looking for reasons to not do it, because I am so nervous...   She is a long time friend and has been a professional stylist for years.  She has always wanted to do my hair, of which I have avoided like the plague!  (b/c I prefer to care for my own hair, and have had bad experiences with stylists)...Because she is my friend I trust her and made it clear that if there is a possibility of my curl pattern being lost, pressure for hair cut, or severe damage - I am not going to do it.  She has reassured me that this will not be the case...but I am still very scared guys...
> I have heard more positive experiences than negative...but, most of them don't have past waist length hair, so it makes me wonder ....
> ...


Reading your post, and based upon your feelings alone, I strongly urge you not to do it.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

Adding 
you cam check my fotki pics 
it's obvious from the bouncy spirals I had before bkt 
to the flattened out almost droopy eaves I has after
thank God most of my curls came back but with alot of tlc and moisture 
seriously it won't much for you
your not obliged to keep your word if u change ur mind
you don't owe her it's your hair


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @ LP
> have you tried rpcc roux porosity control it helps with moisture and
> makes hair ESP ends feel divine. I only use the conditioner since I'm a
> CW girl only. Also you could try evoo over your fav leave on conditioner
> ...



I will check out your pics.  
Did the effects of the dryness wash away with the treatment, or did you find that dryness was a side effect?
As a "curly chic" the last thing I need is more dryness.


Thank you all....
				 			 			You guys are really my Long hair care sisters!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone here seen or heard of a no product challenge?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Adding
> you cam check my fotki pics
> it's obvious from the bouncy spirals I had before bkt
> to the flattened out almost droopy eaves I has after
> ...




Your hair is very beautiful and thick.  I am glad that you were able to maintain your hair after the treatment.  
I am really on the fence on it.  I would love to enjoy easier styling or less breakage, but it has just taken so much work for me to get to this point.  It feels like such a risk.  I will def keep you guys posted.

Btw  - thank all of you for your responses, i am open to any and all suggestions...and will decide in the end.  I will continue researching this, but will try to decide by Mon.  Cause I am dying to be in a sew -in  and rock my weave! It's dyed, oiled up, and waiting on my towel rack - lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> anyone here seen or heard of a no product challenge?



No product challenge? I think that would lead to breakage and tangles  for most people. The last time I went with no product whatsoever, I had  to wash the very next day, and lost two huge fistfuls of hair. 

Maybe a minimal product challenge, or one oil/butter only challenge?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 12, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> No product challenge? I think that would lead to breakage and tangles  for most people. The last time I went with no product whatsoever, I had  to wash the very next day, and lost two huge fistfuls of hair.
> 
> Maybe a minimal product challenge, or one oil/butter only challenge?



That type of challenge would not work for me


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I will check out your pics.
> Did the effects of the dryness wash away with the treatment, or did you find that dryness was a side effect?
> As a "curly chic" the last thing I need is more dryness.
> 
> ...



the dryness was a side effect until I could get it out of my hair
but the damage was done I had alot of ssk and splits that I hadn't 
had in a long time also I made the mistake of getting a sew in weave right 
after the 1st washing of the bkt so I discovered the probs later when I took 
my install down then I went into super tlc mode
I had done tons of research and viewing albums too it's always a big risk


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

@ mzmomo
no product challenge= major pain in tha arse challenge


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to tame the small frizzi hairs 
on the crown besides gel


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah... i've learned that now lol.  i saw a bunch of naked hair pix and got inspired to do it my self today.  while i was in the prepping stage i was trying to get more info on it and someone stated that they thought they saw a challenge for it.  i didnt want to join, just to get some pointer on what i should do.

last nite i marinated my head in oil, then i washed my hair this morning (sulfate free poo and cond) then i towel dried and then air dried.  my hair actually felt really really nice and soft but it was very poofy and not as pretty as the pix i saw lol.  i may try this again but do a co-wash instead of poo and cond.

about an hour ago i added a tad bit of leave in and evoo to tame the mane.  my hair feels good still, but its still poofy and frizzy looking, but it doesnt feel dry or any thing.  i think tomorrow i will spritz my hair and add more leave in and evoo. i think it was a cool experiment though, not an every day thing.  although i did find a girl on bhm who i have always drooled over actually does naked hair every day! its her reggie, i never knew that! it works for her though, crazy how there are so many ways to deal with our kind of hair lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Can anyone tell me how to tame the small frizzi hairs
> on the crown besides gel



maybe a thicker leave-in in that area?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> the dryness was a side effect until I could get it out of my hair
> but the damage was done I had alot of ssk and splits that I hadn't
> had in a long time also I made the mistake of getting a sew in weave right
> after the 1st washing of the bkt so I discovered the probs later when I took
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience.
I will really be  about all of this while I making up my mind.
I am so tempted just to put my weave in....and go about my frizzy hair business :flyingwit.  I will let you guys know.  My appointment is on the 19th.  But if I update with an install ....you will know that I skipped out on that one.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 12, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Thanks Lucia!
> I have done a lot of research on it, and I am aware of the pros and cons - but I am still very nervous about it. I am doing it more as a favor, and I am hoping for good results.
> Believe me....I am resisting backing out, but I am trying to be good on my word. I have been looking for reasons to not do it, because I am so nervous...  She is a long time friend and has been a professional stylist for years. She has always wanted to do my hair, of which I have avoided like the plague! (b/c I prefer to care for my own hair, and have had bad experiences with stylists)...Because she is my friend I trust her and made it clear that if there is a possibility of my curl pattern being lost, pressure for hair cut, or severe damage - I am not going to do it. She has reassured me that this will not be the case...but I am still very scared guys...
> I have heard more positive experiences than negative...but, most of them don't have past waist length hair, so it makes me wonder ....
> ...


 
I have never had a BKT, but half my head of hair is hip length and the other half is just grazing hip now and that has been from careful protection and "theory" treatment...... The longer your hair is, the older the ends are... Just read it this article:

*How can I make my Hair Grow Faster?*
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art2341.asp

Quote from the article...By Lynne Chapman, Bella's Online Hair Editor
*"Let me explain.*
_*The longer your hair is, the ‘older’ the ends of it are. Everyday, wear and tear, such as sun, wind, blow drying, curling irons and other heat styling tools, even shampooing and brushing, all work together to gradually erode each hair. This eventually causes split ends that will, in turn, result in the hair breaking off." *_

With this said.... the longest part of your hair can not stand "super heat" and if you flat iron once in a while the heat should be mild.... but if you use a maxiglide like "LeobodyC5", then you'd be ok with more heat because of the steam feature... (I hope this makes sense").

Chemicals, styling tools, and "everyday wear and tear" like the artilce say's, breaks the hair down. Thus the hair get's weaker as time goes on...Then breakage and split ends occur. Natural hair get's stronger and longer...

The only thing in this article that doesn't fit me personally.... is I don't get regular trims, but I do S&D and Dusting regularly; which is just as good! The proof will be in results I show...  

Extremely long hair takes attention to everything around you that might jeopardize or comprise it!  Knowledge is POWER!  I am sure your friend means well, but if she doesn't have waist length, hip length, classic length hair.....Then she can't possibly know what is best for yours.  A long hair person knows these things because of the experience it takes to get there!  Please don't take this the wrong way... it is only meant to proctect YOU!

I agree with Lucia!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 14, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I have never had a BKT, but half my head of hair is hip length and the other half is just grazing hip now and that has been from careful protection and "theory" treatment...... The longer your hair is, the older the ends are... Just read it this article:
> 
> *How can I make my Hair Grow Faster?*
> http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art2341.asp
> ...



No offense here.  I appreciate all info Candy'!
Fact of the matter is that she asked me over a month ago.  And I told her to allow me to research the treatment b/4 I made my final decision. 
I wanted to make an informed decision, because it took lots of hits and misses, set backs, ect. to learn to care for my hair years ago.
 She does not have long hair  - I don't know if this is by choice or lack of knowledge on long hair care.  But she has been a professional beautician for over 16 yrs., and I trust her as a friend - but as vain or self absorbed as it may sound....my hair is very important to me .  It symbolizes many things that would sound too  to even mention .  I :heart2:her, but I have come so far in my hair journey to risk damage.  I know that many women swear by the BKT, and I respect that - but, what I have been doing has been working for me...so, if I can live with some reversion in the humidity. At the end of the day we have already broken many stereo types (black women can't have long hair ect.), and I am thankful that I know how to care for my hair and my daughter's hair.

Guys, thank you so much for your advice, support, and flat out giving a darn about my head:Rose: (cause you all know that I have been burning my Husbands ear off about this ) He knows more about hair care than some women....
Decision made...
Now :crossfingers: on telling her to no thank you.
So, I will be in a sew- in as soon as I come back from camping! And will continue to update!....


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ladies:  Next Sunday is length check-in day!!  Here's a little extra hair growing fairy dust  before we take out our cameras  start taking pics & showing gorgeous hair!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I trust her as a friend - but as vain or self absorbed as it may sound....my hair is very important to me .  It symbolizes many things that would sound too  to even mention .  I :heart2:her, but I have come so far in my hair journey to risk damage. ....



You're preaching to the choir! Of course we understand! I had to chop off all my hair back in 2007 and have been growing it out ever since. I would never experiment with a chemical at this length. Maybe at nape length when I had nothing to lose, but not at almost WSL.

Honestly I'm sure your friend means well, but don't do it. This might offend some people, but I have yet to see one BKT person with hair that wows me. Well let me rephrase that, I haven't seen a BKT hair that didn't look any different than blowdried+flatironed hair. I would hate to see you have a set back.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2010)

Hip length is my ultimate goal- you ladies ARE the BEES KNEES!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 14, 2010)

Extremely Long Hair can be *VERY SEXY!!!*

Take a look at this picture....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/trueneutral/Human Inbox/long_hair.jpg


I have started posting on the Tailbone Length Challenge..... I have allowed myself to graduate!!!!!! Feels Wonderful! But I will still post on HL ocassionally...to make sure no one get's left behind...We must continue our journey together!!!!!!!


----------



## Toy (Mar 14, 2010)

I wont be Relaxing and updating my photo til the 27th that saturday...when i am completely off from work this is an allday thing LOL.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2010)

@LLL
I'm glad you choose to say no.  I was worried about the effects of BKT on your hair. Like many of us have said and I've lived it's not the best thing for WSL+ hair to experiment with chems and it really didn't live up to the hype. See you @ HL sometime this year.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Scalp Exfoliation??? * This is worth the read.... Especially if you want to go beyond hip/Tailbone Length hair....

*Save your scalp: does limp, dry, thinning hair leave you scratching your head? Fight back with stimulating scalp tonics and nourishing oils*

From http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0NAH/is_3_35/ai_n9775581/

Quote from the article: *"ONE OF THE MOST neglected parts of the body is the scalp. We shampoo, condition, and style our tresses constantly but pay little (if any) attention to the skin underneath.*
*The scalp is the foundation for lovely locks: It houses over 130,000 deeply rooted follicles, which keep hair strands shiny and healthy by distributing oils and nutrients from root to tip. "Poor diet and harsh shampoos affect the scalp and the overall look and condition of your hair," says Philip Kingsley, a London-and New York City-based trichologist (hair and scalp expert).*

*Stress also causes the health of the scalp to take a turn for the worse. "The same way your face breaks out when you're frazzled, the scalp reacts adversely, too," says Pirkko Vaisanen, scalp and hair repair director at the Paul Labrecque Salon & Spa in New York City. "Blood vessels constrict, limiting the amount of nutrients sent to the area and also to the hair follicles." The result: a scalp that's either too oily or too dry.*

*What can you do? Try the following ideas for a healthier scalp and head of hair."*

The ideas seem plausible, but i'd have to try it to give a valid opinion...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> maybe a thicker leave-in in that area?



I tried that and it only helped a little, so I looked at those hairs and they're actually shorter hairs that are growing out literally and don't blend in so easily with the much longer hair. I was beginning to think this was a side-effect from back to back braided weaves, cause I know my hair did not stick up this much before.  I'm wondering if I used the RPCC the right way-is there a right way to use it?


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 18, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I tried that and it only helped a little, so I looked at those hairs and they're actually shorter hairs that are growing out literally and don't blend in so easily with the much longer hair. I was beginning to think this was a side-effect from back to back braided weaves, cause I know my hair did not stick up this much before.  I'm wondering if I used the RPCC the right way-is there a right way to use it?



i dunno... i tried rpcc (i think, that's roux porosity control conditioner right?) and it did nothing to my hair.  i just assumed that meant my porosity was normal lol

now i used to have shorter hairs like that too that grew out and didnt seam to blend or match the rest of my hair.  i think it was from wearing my fake ponies and buns too tight.  once i stopped wearing phonies and buns (i went through a faze where i wore my hair out a lot) those hairs kinda grew out and caught up or blended at least.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Extremely Long Hair can be *VERY SEXY!!!*
> 
> Take a look at this picture....
> 
> ...



Yes it Can!! (short can be too!)  It's all attitude!!



Toy said:


> I wont be Relaxing and updating my photo til the 27th that saturday...when i am completely off from work this is an allday thing LOL.



Do your thang, take your time, & do it right!  Don't forget the 



Lucia said:


> @LLL
> I'm glad you choose to say no.  I was worried about the effects of BKT on your hair. Like many of us have said and I've lived it's not the best thing for WSL+ hair to experiment with chems and it really didn't live up to the hype. See you @ HL sometime this year.



I have seen someone (on this board) w/gorgeous WL hair who did the BKT.  She was very pleased with it. Her hair had me reconsider ​


Ivey14 said:


> This is random but, I thought your post was so cute!  (I think it's all the cute lil smilies lol). Anywho, carry on



Thank you! I know that sometimes we can be frustrated when we don't reach our length goals, but I want this to be fun.  I also think we need to remember that most women that we encounter in real life aren't even at our current lengths!

How long does it take you natural ladies to straighten your hair, regardless of technique?  It's gorgeous outside & I want to wear my hair out & straight
but don't want to spend half the day DC, drying & straightening  Also, who straightens without deep conditioning first?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> anyone here seen or heard of a no product challenge?



 No..... I have never heard of this.... 



yamilee21 said:


> No product challenge? I think that would lead to breakage and tangles  for most people. The last time I went with no product whatsoever, I had  to wash the very next day, and lost two huge fistfuls of hair.
> 
> Maybe a minimal product challenge, or one oil/butter only challenge?



Minimal products challenge... ok. But no product? No ma'am. That would turn into a No Hair on my head challenge 

I have a bottle of Roux Porosity Control and have not used it yet. I will use it when I next DC, tomorrow. Hopefully it helps, because I am getting frustrated with my hair!  Hopefully my carved hair jewelry comes in the mail today!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Can anyone tell me how to tame the small frizzi hairs
> on the crown besides gel



Lucia, I don't know if you want to order this but I use coffee butter and its very thick and smells yummy (if you like coffee  ) 
Coffee butter is the best to smooth down my edges 
And this is whether my hair is straight or curly

Avocado butter is good too, but coffee butter smooths my hair done so much better.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Lucia, I don't know if you want to order this but I use coffee butter and its very thick and smells yummy (if you like coffee  )
> Coffee butter is the best to smooth down my edges
> And this is whether my hair is straight or curly
> 
> Avocado butter is good too, but coffee butter smooths my hair done so much better.


Where do you get this coffee butter?


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Where do you get this coffee butter?



From this website

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Butters-Waxes/coffee-butter.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's my march update











almost to wl then on to hl 

sorry about the quality, my camera phone is a douche and doesnt like me lol.  

it appears i'm still on track to hit wl in may so i should be hl no later than oct'ish, hopefully sooner though


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is my March update picture. The picture is dated March 20th because today is Saturday morning for me here in Asia... Anyway you can barely see the longest hairs are sticking out just past my fingers. I think I have a inch or a inch and a half to graze tailbone length....


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Lucia, I don't know if you want to order this but I use coffee butter and its very thick and smells yummy (if you like coffee  )
> Coffee butter is the best to smooth down my edges
> And this is whether my hair is straight or curly
> 
> Avocado butter is good too, but coffee butter smooths my hair done so much better.



Thanks, sounds good, too good, I might end up trying to taste it  
I found the solution and it was literally right under my nose.  I styled my 2-braid hair-stick bun (love it it's easy and no stress on the hair), I posted the YT tutorial earlier on here. Then instead of spritzing with water and laying on some thick conditioner and gel. I kept my hair dry, had a little EVOO in, that's my daily oil moisturizer, sprayed some hairspray on, then brushed it back then smoothed with my hands, didn't even need to use the scarf method, and voila the short hairs behaved-go figure, I was doing too much   So I'm saving the gel for wash n go's or other styles.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

*LoveLongLocks* - This is the strategy I am going to try for the summer humidity here, hopefully it will work in this climate. It will start getting very humid here around the end of April.

It is what Taren916 uses in her video:

*YT Channel for Taren916 *
http://www.youtube.com/user/taren916#

*Scroll down then Watch:*
*Product Application Tutorial PT 1/2 *and *2/2* (using Miss Jessies Quick Curls). I don't think I will be using a defuser though.... I might experiment once or twice.

Then when my hair is not behaving, *I purchased the hoodies* that she talks about in her video "Great Accessory For My Naturally Curlly Hair"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsmAAzIN85U&feature=fvsr


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

i love tarens hair  i wish my hair would get as big as hers... NO FAIR!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

and where did you get your hoodie thing?  i havent seen them in town so i'll have to order it online if i want one (which i do )


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i love tarens hair  i wish my hair would get as big as hers... NO FAIR!


 
You can have big hair....  The way she gets it big is by using a defuser to dry her hair.  She does not let it dry naturally.  I don't which one of her videos shows this.... But I watch one of her videos that showed her hair dried naturally and with using the defuser.... The naturally dried hair is more limp.  With the defuser, if you use it and dry you hair until it is practically dry.... you get big HAIR!   I'll look for the video...


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 20, 2010)

*I'm just here for stalking purposes...don't mind me. *


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> and where did you get your hoodie thing? i havent seen them in town so i'll have to order it online if i want one (which i do )


 
I brought it online at www.rickysnyc.com.  It is a New York City store...  I brought mine two months ago.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol i've seen all her vids.  but i diffuse too (when i'm short on time because i dont leave the house with wet hair) and the biggest my hair has ever been able to get is the pic in my avi 

sometimes i wonder if i get some short layers put in if i can get the illusion of big hair but i dunno.  i've also thought about getting some tracks put in to give me more hair thus making my fro an actual fro.

its seems the only time my hair gets big is when its damaged and dry as all get up.  if its healthy and moisturized, it doesnt listen


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I brought it online at www.rickysnyc.com.  It is a New York City store...  I brought mine two months ago.



now see now! i looked there and couldnt find it!!! what is it called and what section cause i was all up in the hair accessories like 10min ago and didnt find NOTHING!!! lol i know that's where she got hers from so i figured that would be a could place... but's i see's none!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

This YT Video is *Taren916* using a difuser to get *BIG Natural HAIR*! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbwJA46VCbs&feature=related


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i've seen all her vids. but i diffuse too (when i'm short on time because i dont leave the house with wet hair) and the biggest my hair has ever been able to get is the pic in my avi
> 
> sometimes i wonder if i get some short layers put in if i can get the illusion of big hair but i dunno. i've also thought about getting some tracks put in to give me more hair thus making my fro an actual fro.
> 
> its seems the only time my hair gets big is when its damaged and dry as all get up. if its healthy and moisturized, it doesnt listen


 
Ah... that could be the trick.... I have layers....The layers are not short layers anymore... so my hair does not stand up on my head like hers but... I can get a full look.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> now see now! i looked there and couldnt find it!!! what is it called and what section cause i was all up in the hair accessories like 10min ago and didnt find NOTHING!!! lol i know that's where she got hers from so i figured that would be a could place... but's i see's none!


 
I'll check around and see what I find......


----------



## winnettag (Mar 20, 2010)

Man, I wish I hadn't texlaxed a few years ago!!
I just flat ironed my hair for the first time in about 6 years and the relaxed ends are extremely super duper thin, but since I NEVER wear my hair straight, I'm keeping them for a while 
If I cut, I'd be about APL.   
Anywho, here are my update pics (after and a before).  Maybe I can make full BSL with the thin ends touching HL by the end of the year.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> now see now! i looked there and couldnt find it!!! what is it called and what section cause i was all up in the hair accessories like 10min ago and didnt find NOTHING!!! lol i know that's where she got hers from so i figured that would be a could place... but's i see's none!


 
At this website I found the hoodie... but no black color... Graphite is dark though. This one seems to be made for working out, which could work in the humid weather since it obsorbs moisture i.e. sweat... (mine is the super lightweight type too...)

http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/product.php/prodid/11031


This one I found in black... but may be good for spring not summer...
http://www.campmor.com/turtle-fur-m...urce=GAN&cm_mmc=GAN-_-TheFind, Inc.-_-Primary-_-

Most places I looked at were temporarily out-of-stock...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 20, 2010)

I will upload some pics later today. I made dh give me a half inch trim because I was getting a tail. It pretty much looks the same length to me. But I will add pics anyway. I won't be trimming again until 6 months from now...I guess.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I have MIA for a while. Things have been really busy. But I have been trying to at least keep up with the thread even though I haven't posted much. I just finished updating the WL challenge so I figured this is a great time to make my March update here as well. 

I have about an inch and a half of new length which means I actually grew a little bit more than a half an inch per month because I have dusted twice this year so far. My ends look thinner than they are in the pics because I am tugging them so much. But they are actually really healthy (and that is without a major trim for about a year). I am pleased with my progress; WL (and then HL) here I come .

ETA: I updated my siggy so the last pic is my original starting pic (just for comparison).


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 20, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Y
> I have seen someone (on this board) w/gorgeous WL hair who did the BKT.  She was very pleased with it. Her hair had me reconsider ​
> "Schipperchow1" - If you would, please direct me to their album or photos.  I would love to see, and hear her experience.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's my march update
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Candy828 said:


> Here is my March update picture. The picture is dated March 20th because today is Saturday morning for me here in Asia... Anyway you can barely see the longest hairs are sticking out just past my fingers. I think I have a inch or a inch and a half to graze tailbone length....





winnettag said:


> Man, I wish I hadn't texlaxed a few years ago!!
> I just flat ironed my hair for the first time in about 6 years and the relaxed ends are extremely super duper thin, but since I NEVER wear my hair straight, I'm keeping them for a while
> If I cut, I'd be about APL.
> Anywho, here are my update pics (after and a before).  Maybe I can make full BSL with the thin ends touching HL by the end of the year.





testimony777 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have MIA for a while. Things have been really busy. But I have been trying to at least keep up with the thread even though I haven't posted much. I just finished updating the WL challenge so I figured this is a great time to make my March update here as well.
> 
> ...




Loving the growth ladies!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 20, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> schipperchow1 said:
> 
> 
> > YI have seen someone (on this board) w/gorgeous WL hair who did the BKT.  She was very pleased with it. Her hair had me reconsider ​"Schipperchow1" - If you would, please direct me to their album or photos.  I would love to see, and hear her experience.
> ...


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a feeling this would happen, but I'm out of the challenge.  I went to get my hair trimmed today, and my hairdresser took off 2 - 2.5 inches.  I shouldn't have let her take off so much but I was being passive.  Lesson hopefully learned. Next year.  Good luck to everyone though.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 20, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> LoveLongLocks said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I saw her gorgeous hair at the Boston meet up. She was pleased with her result. I think she used QOD Gold http://www.braziliankeratinproducts.com/category.sc?categoryId=10
> ...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a quick pic. It looks the same. I had a little shrinkage going on....as always  but I didn't feel like stretching it lol. My dh trimmed about 1/2 inch off.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here is a quick pic. It looks the same. I had a little shrinkage going on....as always  but I didn't feel like stretching it lol. My dh trimmed about 1/2 inch off.



oh my....  prettyful :notworthy


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 21, 2010)

My hair is in a curly mess right now. I'm going to DC tonight and post pictures tomorrow. I'd do it today but I have 2 papers that are due tonight.

Great job ladies!!! Everyone's hair is beautiful! I'm not sure if I'm WSL, my guess is no but I'll be there soon.


----------



## truequeen06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi ladies!   Here's my March update:


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> I had a feeling this would happen, but I'm out of the challenge.  I went to get my hair trimmed today, and my hairdresser took off 2 - 2.5 inches.  I shouldn't have let her take off so much but I was being passive.  Lesson hopefully learned. Next year.  Good luck to everyone though.



I hope you are happy with the results of your cut at least.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you ladies for posting your latest photos    But a lot of challengers seem to be MIAoke:  Anyway, I did take a picture yesterday, :Flahsssss:  but seem to have misplaced the cord to connect the camera to the computerBut I will post as soon as I find it!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 22, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> Hi ladies!   Here's my March update:



Beautiful!!!!



schipperchow1 said:


> Thank you ladies for posting your latest photos    But a lot of challengers seem to be MIAoke:  Anyway, I did take a picture yesterday, :Flahsssss:  but seem to have misplaced the cord to connect the camera to the computerBut I will post as soon as I find it!



I'm here and I'm ready to jump in the shower and wash my hair, rollerset, and all that jazz.  Between work, school and life its just been a little hectic.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 22, 2010)

OK ladies, took my update pic last night before bed. Sent DH to upload them onto the computer, and jumped on here all ready to post my pic.... only to find that he stupidly forgot to transfer them over onto MY computer so that I could post them. SMDH. So it'll be tonight that I'm able to post my pic.

I took it on dry stretched hair that did look appreciably longer, and it feels stronger due to my having stepped it up on the protein too.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 22, 2010)

*truequeen06* you are so grazing HL!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW LADIES!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh I meant to add this pic. It's a pic I took before my small trim. I was taking down my ponytail rollerset and flat ironed the roots. Still not much of a difference lol. Only pic I took before. But yall get the idea


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Here it goes.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 22, 2010)

All the updated pictures are looking good!


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 22, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 22, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> I love what I'm seeing so far ladies!
> 
> I will post my update pic tomorrow.
> 
> Also, seeing that my hair has gotten longer and stronger, I'm noticing that it's becoming harder and harder to straighten my hair for length checks. It took me....brace yourself.....3 DAYS to go from curly to pin straight. I think I may be able to claim WL finally. I dunno, you be the judge when I post my pics. But man, I cannot imagine the maintenance and time it will take when my hair reaches hip length!



THREE DAYS?!!! What on earth are you doing to get it straight?


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, I want to know too!

(Maybe you just need a Maxiglide? )


----------



## Lucia (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I just posted my mini update in my fotki.  I haven't felt like doing anything extra to my hair hair except bun/pony haven't even done a wash n go yet.


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 23, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 23, 2010)

I did a .5" dust front and back. First pic is a few days flat ironed with bun waves. I have a U - shape hemline (a few inches away from completely growing out long layers in the back).  Long layers in the front.  Was flat ironed and wrapped that day.


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Mar 23, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I did a .5" dust front and back. First pic is a few days flat ironed with bun waves. I have a U - shape hemline (a few inches away from completely growing out long layers in the back). Long layers in the front. Was flat ironed and wrapped that day.


 
 OMG.. Your hair is GORGEOUS     May I pleasee have you reggie??


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, at long last, my length check pics. Grumble, grumble. Since my new growth is not flat ironed or even wet here, I didn't really get an accurate reflection of length.  

But I like the pic of my ponytail. I put the towel underneath for contrast. It makes me  when people post hair pics wearing a black shirt, lol, so I just stuck a dishtowel under there to make my hair more visible. I wore my hair like that all day while I was out and about running errands etc. 

I've been doing really well with taking gelatin. I noticed that my newgrowth is a different texture... it's much looser. Strange. But it seems to be growing at a good clip (despite photo to the contrary lol) and I am pleased with my progress.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 23, 2010)

ProjectWLhair said:


> OMG.. Your hair is GORGEOUS     May I pleasee have you reggie??



I have it in my albums.  If I missed something or you have a specific question. message me, and I would be happy to discuss.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Everyones hair looks so beautiful! *waits for more pics* lol


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 23, 2010)

_***Deleted***             _


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> *Jan. 26    to     Mar. 23*​
> 
> 
> There's my March update pic. Not much growth...Left side caught up; that's about it.
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous! I would say your WL


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 23, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Checking in. I have not washed or done a thing to my hair since Sunday. I have had so much going on. Enjoying the company of my son, who is visiting from college, and my oldest son, who was deployed to Haiti returned home this weekend too.

2mar should be a better day for me, but now I don't know how I am going to get the pic that I want. (my college son is heading back tonight) I will be doing stretched wet hair. We'll see what happens.

Everyone's pics are AWESOME!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 23, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! I would say your WL



Definitely Waistlength!!! Time for Hip...On to the next one!


----------



## CarolinaGal (Mar 23, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Weelll, I don't mean I take the _whole _72 hours. It's like I do each section by days. The nape, middle (the hardest part) and then the top layer of the hair. It takes a lot because my arms would get tired easily and I'm kinda a perfectionist. But, my biggest problem is tangles. I would wash, condition, detangle really well, then add my leave-in heat spray and magically in the process of doing my sections, I'd somehow find a matted and tangled mess at the roots of my hair. And I'm like, where did you come from???? Then after I re-detangle and get to work, my hair would dry mid-way and get tangled YET AGAIN.  If someone could help me understand why this happens, please help a girl out.  Although I always thought it was a common problem for very fine but dense hair. Hmm...Maybe I need a new leave-in product...


 
Do you sweat to your scalp? If I try to flat iron my hair I can not do it in my little hotbox bathroom. The heat just sits in there even with the vent on. So, I have to have the AC on and sit near a fan to keep my body temperate cool or else I'll have bushy roots and straight length.

ETA: I'm getting my hair done at the end of May for my Aunt's wedding and I am not letting my stylist trim my hair. She's not completely scissor happy but the last couple of time she took a little more off than I wanted. I'll post  pictures of the results.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 23, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I did a .5" dust front and back. First pic is a few days flat ironed with bun waves. I have a U - shape hemline (a few inches away from completely growing out long layers in the back). Long layers in the front. Was flat ironed and wrapped that day.


 
I am loving your Hair!!!!!!  I hope you keep it All-Natural!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2010)

ivey....  how do you get your pix to line up all identical like that?  i try to do it and sometimes i get pretty close and other times i just give up!


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 23, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## winnettag (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful ladies...keep em coming!
Um, *BostonMaria*....where da pitchas at?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> First I try to duplicate the same way I took the previous pic, and then crop it the same way. Then I use a picture editing program. I create a new page to accommodate the images I want to compare and make lines accordingly. It took a awhile to do at first, but once you get it, it's easy peasy.
> 
> And it's not really identical, but gosh darn it, I try.



MAN THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!! and its never that close lmao  maybe i'm just slow lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Ok, at long last, my length check pics. Grumble, grumble. Since my new growth is not flat ironed or even wet here, I didn't really get an accurate reflection of length.
> 
> But I like the pic of my ponytail. I put the towel underneath for contrast. It makes me  when people post hair pics wearing a black shirt, lol, so I just stuck a dishtowel under there to make my hair more visible. I wore my hair like that all day while I was out and about running errands etc.
> 
> I've been doing really well with taking gelatin. I noticed that my newgrowth is a different texture... it's much looser. Strange. But it seems to be growing at a good clip (despite photo to the contrary lol) and I am pleased with my progress.



Ivey14, congratulations on reaching WSL! Your hair is 

LadyPaniolo, your ponytail is so pretty! Are you going to flatiron or leave it alone? I'm under the dryer right now and I'll flatiron, then post a picture. I am going to an indoor pool this Sat with my DD so I won't have straight hair for too long. I probably will straighten every other weekend now and alternate between curly and straight till end of May. After June there's no taming this mane.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2010)

BTW I'm watching V and I absolutely love Morena Baccarin's haircut.  If I had some guts I'd get this cute pixie cut. I think it would look AWFUL on my noggin LOL  Cute on her though.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am loving your Hair!!!!!!  I hope you keep it All-Natural!!



Thanks!
I have transitioned 3 times....I don't plan on doing any relaxers. I am not good at maintaining straight hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2010)

i plan to go a tad shorter when i turn 30...  I LOVE IT! so pretty.

weird how i can be so obsessed with super long hair and super short lol but in between makes me so unhappy lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2010)

OK ladies here are my pictures. I just finished doing my hair and I'm off to bed. I don't know if I'm WSL yet but I do know I'm getting closer.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 23, 2010)

i think you're right there actually 

WTH man!!!  why does wl look so long on everyone else but when i was wl i still felt like i was bsl?!?!  i swear my hair never looked long!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think you're right there actually
> 
> WTH man!!!  why does wl look so long on everyone else but when i was wl i still felt like i was bsl?!?!  i swear my hair never looked long!



My freshly flatironed hair always feels a tad stiff so its hard for me to look at that picture and decide if I'm really WSL or not.

BTW I feel like I'm bald. I see women with BSL hair and I'm like wow that's long, but somehow my hair isn't long LOL  Your hair is beautiful BTW so hush


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks lol  i guess we're both hair-orexics


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria your hair is lovely. It surely is at your Waist! Congrats!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh I have that disease where I feel bald headed too. One day it feels long then the next I feel bald again. Smh


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah!!! like th only time i feel like my hair is long is in the shower.  when i feel the weight of my hair and the water and i can reach back and feel my hair (and running water lol) 

but once i'm out the shower i dont feel it any more.  even when my hair is flat ironed it doesnt feel long   something is wrong with us lmao


----------



## Lucia (Mar 24, 2010)

@ Ivey and Boston Maria--yeah you're WL, claim that
Oh and I have that hair-orexia too, I guess once my hairs HL I'll be cured


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2010)

that's what i'm hoping....  i really dont want my hair to hit the floor and talking about "just 3 more inches and i'll be done"


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

I hesitate to claim anything, yet I look at Ivey and Mariposa's pictures and I see that we're at the same length LOL  I gots problems

Anyway I'm gonna go ahead and claim it.  BTW when I reached APL and BSL I didn't announce it or post anywhere to claim it. I was too afraid of people beating me up LOL


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I hesitate to claim anything, yet I look at Ivey and Mariposa's pictures and I see that we're at the same length LOL  I gots problems
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna go ahead and claim it. *BTW when I reached APL and BSL I didn't announce it or post anywhere to claim it. I was too afraid of people beating me up LOL*



I hear ya  and it's the same reason I'm won't claim HL. 

You are right there BostonMaria, CONGRATS!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> I hear ya  and it's the same reason I'm won't claim HL.
> 
> You are right there BostonMaria, CONGRATS!



Lynnie, you're probably classic length.  If someone was to blowfry your hair straighter than straight you'd have the longest hair on this forum!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OK ladies here are my pictures. I just finished doing my hair and I'm off to bed. I don't know if I'm WSL yet but I do know I'm getting closer.




   CONGRATS on making WL!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you Janet!!!


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 24, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

So where is Hip length at on you ladies? Mine is right at the bottom of my tattoo. Which is like 33" inches measuring from hairline.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Ivey14, congratulations on reaching WSL! Your hair is
> 
> *LadyPaniolo, your ponytail is so pretty! Are you going to flatiron or leave it alone?* I'm under the dryer right now and I'll flatiron, then post a picture. I am going to an indoor pool this Sat with my DD so I won't have straight hair for too long. I probably will straighten every other weekend now and alternate between curly and straight till end of May. After June there's no taming this mane.




Right now I have it cornrowed up. I have actually gone out a few places with my hair in my little cornrows and felt ok about it. It was too warm out to put on a wig, and I like my little braids.... they hang to APL. I'm trying to stay away from the flat iron. It takes forever and a day to get it straight, and then it just gets curly again as soon as I wash/moisturize it. 

I know EXACTLY how you ladies feel about hair anorexia. I see ladies on here and think :lovedrool: Her hair is so long! But then I feel like my hair is soooo short. Even when I look at my siggy I can objectively say my hair is long... but it still feels short to me  I'll bet classic length will still feel short. It's a mental disease, I swear it!

I was loving that lady on V's hair, but no way in this whole world would I try to do a style like that. Your hair has to be relaxed to even consider it. And I will NEVER go back to the chemicals, come Hades or high water.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> BM, I thought about announcing that I reached WL yesterday, but, I held back because I know people are gonna argue that my sides haven't reached it so I'm not *technically* at WL. BUT, my hair (& yours) is in its natural V shape so that's when things can get a bit complicated.
> 
> If it were cut blunt, I'd probably be a true, full, MBL though.  *shrugs* I guess as always, it's all a matter of perspective.....and your hair shape.



I'm certainly not going to cut my hair to satisfy the Hair Police!! 
*THIS* is the reason why I don't claim anything on this board: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454518

Isn't that just horrible? It'll probably be closed down soon. 

*LadyPaniolo*, no way I would ever cut my hair that short either. I'd have to relax it or flatiron the sh*** out of it. Otherwise I'd just have a TWA


----------



## Lucia (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that's what i'm hoping....  i really dont want my hair to hit the floor and talking about "just 3 more inches and i'll be done"



Just 3 mooorrre... give me that juice   
No I think it's just that WL is hard to claim until you're grazing or reached HL.  Even if I still want more length I'm not going passed TL (it's just 3 inches for me) seriously I'll just suck it up and do a 12-step.

When I reached WL 1st time I didn't claim it, people claimed it for me when I saw congratz you're WL I was  

I don't measure my hair from hairline etc... that would just make me crazy frustrated. 
HL on me is 3 inches below my waist or in my fotki pics the top of my low-rider jeans


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 24, 2010)

i refuse to measure crap!!! i'm not coordinated enough for that! lmao  and screw the other folks! i claim wl as soon as my hair hits my back fat roll!!! 

and i'll claim hl when my hair hits my jeans... and i'll claim tlb at my butt crack lol i know no other way than this lmao


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i refuse to measure crap!!! i'm not coordinated enough for that! lmao  and screw the other folks! i claim wl as soon as my hair hits my back fat roll!!!
> 
> and i'll claim hl when my hair hits my jeans... and i'll claim tlb at my butt crack lol i know no other way than this lmao



 Okay?????


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that's what i'm hoping....  i really dont want my hair to hit the floor and talking about "just 3 more inches and i'll be done"



Mz.MoMo i think me and you are the same length....i'll be ur buddy on this one


----------



## My Friend (Mar 24, 2010)

can ya'll see me?


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i refuse to measure crap!!! i'm not coordinated enough for that! lmao and screw the other folks! i claim wl as soon as my hair hits my back fat roll!!!
> 
> and i'll claim hl when my hair hits my jeans... and i'll claim tlb at my butt crack lol i know no other way than this lmao


 
You tell 'em girl!! 
Whoever wants to challenge your length will get slapped with a bottle of conditioner


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 24, 2010)

My Friend said:


> can ya'll see me?



No

LOL!!!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 24, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So where is Hip length at on you ladies? Mine is right at the bottom of my tattoo. Which is like 33" inches measuring from hairline.


 
HL is about the same place on me  .  Right at my tattoo, 32.5-33inches from my front hairline.
How tall are you Mariposa? I'm 5'6"


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

winnettag said:


> HL is about the same place on me  .  Right at my tattoo, 32.5-33inches from my front hairline.
> How tall are you Mariposa? I'm 5'6"



I'm 5'8


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i refuse to measure crap!!! i'm not coordinated enough for that! lmao  and screw the other folks! i claim wl as soon as my hair hits my back fat roll!!!
> 
> and i'll claim hl when my hair hits my jeans... and i'll claim tlb at my butt crack lol i know no other way than this lmao



 you silly


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

My Friend said:


> can ya'll see me?


 
Did you guys hear something? LOL

I'm a giant 5'4" gal

I have no idea where hip length is on me. I confuse hip length with tailbone. Does it start at the top of my hips?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Did you guys hear something? LOL
> 
> I'm a giant 5'4" gal
> 
> I have no idea where hip length is on me. I confuse hip length with tailbone. Does it start at the top of my hips?



Well I kinda felt for my hip bone and traced a line from it to  my back . It's pretty much where people wear their pants now lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 24, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Well I kinda felt for my hip bone and traced a line from it to my back . It's pretty much where people wear their pants now lol.


 
Yeah I can't wear my pants like that. I would sit down and have plumbers butt.







Not a good look on me LOL


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

My Friend said:


> can ya'll see me?



Um...see you where?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I can't wear my pants like that. I would sit down and have plumbers butt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hate that most jeans are low rise now


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm 5'5 

and i cant wear my jeans that low either or the same thing happens.  i learned my lesson when my friends son (he just started walking at this time) decided while i was picking something up (and was squatted down) that my crack was a good place to keep his animal crackers...  there and any time i had a low cut shirt and had cleavage showing, crackers and other snacks would try and be shoved there too...

any who.... lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 25, 2010)

i just got help measuring and hl for me is 34 inches....  i guess that sounds right yeah?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just got help measuring and hl for me is 34 inches....  i guess that sounds right yeah?



Yeah that's about right. I think it can vary from torso to torso. I've noticed people shorter than me having longer torsos than me. Maybe because my back sways a lil lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm 5'5
> 
> and i cant wear my jeans that low either or the same thing happens.  i learned my lesson when my friends son (he just started walking at this time) decided while i was picking something up (and was squatted down) that my crack was a good place to keep his animal crackers...  there and any time i had a low cut shirt and had cleavage showing, crackers and other snacks would try and be shoved there too...
> 
> any who.... lol




Thats messed up  . Yeah I hate the plumbers crack pants


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 25, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm 5'8


 
Me too!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 25, 2010)

_*Hair Manners: A Light-Hearted Look*_
_From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip195.htm_

_Author: Jane L. Bullock_


_*Introduction*_

_In the spirit of Miss Manners, there are definitely some hair-related manners. This goes for long and short hair, and every hair in between._
_I realize we all have busy lives, and who needs another set of rules to live by, but consider the higher purpose of manners. _
_Manners are set modes of behavior by which we keep at least the veneer of civilization lemon-waxed and shining. Manners are the art of not doing something that would offend others._
_*So how does this apply to hair? *_

_· Do not comb your hair at the table. People are eating, and do not want stray hair in their food._
_· Do not play with your hair in public unless you are a child. (And if you are, someone will tell you to quit it soon enough.)_
_· Do not pluck your eyebrows in public (see #1)._
_· Do not leave stray hairs in the sink when you comb your hair in the bathroom. People do not want to clean up your hairs._
_· Ditto--the tub._
_· While we're on the subject, do not leave hairs wrapped around the soap in the shower. Of course if you live alone, then it's your choice: leave them or shave the soap._
_· Do not flip your long hairbehind you in a crowded restaurant. Chances are it will land in someone's plate._
_· If you are balding, do not do the comb-over thing. It never looks good, and you're not fooling anyone._
_· Be aware of where your hair is at all times, especially in a restaurant. In other words, be careful not to drag your hair through the guacamole._
_· If you work in close quarters with others, be aware of others' sensitivities or allergies to hairspray, perfumed mousse, etc. _
_· Do not play with or touch other people's hair unless you ask permission first._
_· Do not offer comments to strangers about their hair unless they ask for your opinion. _
_· Do not create a new hairdo in a public place. Once in church I sat behind a teenage girl who, in the course of the service, made these hairdos one after the other: _
_1. ponytail _
_2. two French braids _
_3. one long braid _
_4. topknot _
_5. two-level ponytail_
_· (It wasn't so much all the hairdos that made her look ditzy; it was the indecision!)_
_· Do not chew the ends of your hair in public. Get your protein another way._
_· Do not go for long periods of time without washing your hair. No matter how much else you may have going for you, dirty hair is still dirty hair._
_· If you wear a wig or hair extensions, be sure and check from time to time for passing debris that may have landed on your false hair. One summer I worked at a pancake house in Maine, and we had a tall, elegant older woman as hostess for the restaurant. She wore a beautiful blonde wig, and consequently never knew that at any time of the day she might have a paper coffee filter on her head that one of the waitresses put there. Sad, but true!_
_· Do not appear in public wearing a headful of hair rollers. Whenever I see a woman do this, I have to wonder where she is going later that evening that she can afford to look that bad during the day._
_· No matter what the temptation, do not put underwearon your head. It's a look that seldom works for anyone._
_Generally speaking, do not subject others to that which would bother you._


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 25, 2010)

:littleang





BostonMaria said:


> I'm certainly not going to cut my hair to satisfy the Hair Police!!
> *THIS* is the reason why I don't claim anything on this board: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=454518
> 
> Isn't that just horrible? It'll probably be closed down soon.
> ...


 
Yea... they even have the Hair Police here in Asia!... Someone told me they thought all african american people looked like Oprah (in her really big days...)... 

I chalk this all up to ignorance.... because we have not been shown in a good light in other countries.... many have only seen us from a "bad" prospective. So I can only shine a light in the darkness and be a :littleang


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 25, 2010)

Guilty as charged!!!!


> Do not play with your hair in public unless you are a child. (And if you are, someone will tell you to quit it soon enough.)



Candy I didn't know you lived in Asia.  Which country? Do you speak the native language? When I lived in the Dominican Republic in the 80's (where I'm from) people there used to think that all Americans were white, blue eyes, blonde hair. I would say not even close. Its because of the American shows they'd watch.

Its so awesome that they even know who Oprah is!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Guilty as charged!!!!
> 
> 
> Candy I didn't know you lived in Asia. Which country? Do you speak the native language? When I lived in the Dominican Republic in the 80's (where I'm from) people there used to think that all Americans were white, blue eyes, blonde hair. I would say not even close. Its because of the American shows they'd watch.
> ...


 
BostonMaria, I am in South Korea. Yes. I speak some of the native language. I didn't really say all those things, but I thought them to myself. They get a lot of the American Shows. But only White based programs mainly.... They use to get the old Oprah shows. I haven't seen any of Oprah since I've been here. It was said that in the past the only roles they ever seen "blacks" in were as slaves.... or criminals...and there are a lot of people that live in small towns and villages that don't watch that must American TV. So it is understandable why they would think this way. The problem is the way America portrays us to the other countries.....erplexed


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say have a great weekend and HHG!

I'm going to an indoor swimming pool tomorrow with my daughter so no more straight hair for me LOL  It was fun while it lasted. I'll bring my conditioner with me and make sure to rinse out all that chlorine once I get home.


----------



## Toy (Mar 26, 2010)

Updated My Picture.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 26, 2010)

GO A HEAD TOY!!!

i'm feeling a little green!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful Toy!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh-Em-Gee Toy! 
drool:


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you ladies Very sweet!!!!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 27, 2010)

Toy said:


> Thank you ladies Very sweet!!!!


 

You're welcome!  And thank you for finally making a fotki!


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2010)

winnettag said:


> You're welcome! And thank you for finally making a fotki!


 

 I know Right...took me forever


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mz. MoMo5235 - Have you tried Miss Jessie's Quick Curls or Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercreme? If so, did you get good results or was there no difference in your usual curls?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Mz. MoMo5235 - Have you tried Miss Jessie's Quick Curls or Miss Jessie's Curly Buttercreme? If so, did you get good results or was there no difference in your usual curls?




i havent tried any miss jessie's products.  they're a bit pricey and the reviews i've seen is that they're good, but you can get the same results with cheaper products.  so i've just never given in to getting it.  i did try the curls products and wasnt impressed at all with them (though they do smell super delicious!)

why do you ask? are you thinking of trying it?


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i havent tried any miss jessie's products. they're a bit pricey and the reviews i've seen is that they're good, but you can get the same results with cheaper products. so i've just never given in to getting it. i did try the curls products and wasnt impressed at all with them (though they do smell super delicious!)
> 
> why do you ask? are you thinking of trying it?


 
I was thinking about trying it, but the products are expensive.... I am a little challenged here in Asia with getting the products I need. So I have been online trying to find companies that have the cheaper products I use but also will ship them Internationally.... Once I find a company to ship me the products, I can order in bulk so they will last me the whole year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2010)

well right now i'm working on keeping it simple.  

so i would say make like your own moisturizing spritz with water, veg glycerin, and infusium23 (asain people use that right?  so you may find it locally???)

then any type of moisturizing cond locally found as a leave in.

and uhhh, i would think asian folk get sun burns too, so you should be able to find aloe vera gel also!

that's basically what i've been doing, kind of.  what's your hair type?  if our hair is similar then this could work for you!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well right now i'm working on keeping it simple.
> 
> so i would say make like your own moisturizing spritz with water, veg glycerin, and infusium23 (asain people use that right? so you may find it locally???)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  I will try looking for these items....  My hair type is 3b and the back top center of my hair is 3c.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah.. i mean, i've never left the states so i have no clue what would be over there lol i just assume stuff sometimes but i think my breaking it down to something more simple with stuff that's more universal then maybe you'll have a better chance of getting what you need and can use.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 29, 2010)

*10 Ways to Wake Up Beautiful*
From: http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/10-ways-to-wake-up-beautiful-439583/
by InStyle.com, on Tue Mar 31, 2009 9:54am PDT 

*1. Get an Early Start*
Make a habit of washing your face a few hours before bed. If you wait until you're tired, you're more likely to blow it off -- allowing "toxins and dirt to stay on there all night," says dermatologist Laurie Polis of N.Y.C. Another consequence? You miss the best time to treat your skin. "At night there's more blood flow to the skin's surface, and there's nothing else on your face to interfere with absorption," Polis says.

*2. Sleep on Your Back*
Note to Audrey Hepburn fans: Lying on your stomach is bad for "beauty sleep." The average head weighs 7 to 8 pounds -- a lot of pressure to be putting on your face every night. In fact, many dermatologists say they can tell what side of the face people sleep on by the number of wrinkles there.

*3. Get a Lift*
Sleep with your head elevated on two pillows, or put the headrest area of your bed on 2- to 4-inch pieces of wood. Gravity helps lymph and blood flow so fluid won't accumulate, Polis says.

*4. Save Money, Not Wrinkles*
At night you don't need to worry about eye treatments smearing your makeup, so slather on the richest formula you can. Polis swears by Aquaphor: "It conditions lashes and hydrates the delicate eye skin really well."

*5. Sneak a Glow "I don't think this one applies to us!"*
Mix a drop of self-tanner into your night cream or use a cream that contains a bit of tan-producing DHA.

*6. Avoid Carb Face*
To wake with defined cheekbones, eat a high-protein, low-sugar dinner (try salmon and asparagus, a natural diuretic). Skip the rice, pasta and potatoes. "When our diet's high in glycemic carbohydrates, our features take on a soft, doughy appearance," says Connecticut dermatologist Nicholas Perricone.

*7. Wrap It Up*
To minimize A.M. frizz, sleep on a satin pillowcase or put your hair in a silk scarf. "Those fabrics are much softer than cotton, so there's less friction," says Harry Josh, a John Frieda stylist.

*8. Find Your Inner Ballerina*
Pile hair into a twist on the top of your head (use a scrunchie to avoid crimping). "In the morning you'll have major volume and beautiful waves," Josh says.

*9. Turn on the Hair Conditioning*
Sleep with a moisturizing treatment in damp hair overnight. We like Philip B. Katira Hair Masque, but any rich conditioner will do. Rinse in the morning.

*10. Pop a Rooster Pill*
Trust us, we were skeptical. But after swallowing two Wake Up on Time pills at 11 P.M., we found it much easier to get out of bed seven hours later. Created by a sleep-deprived single mother, the pills contain an energizing blend of thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, vitamins B6 and B12 and guarana-


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 29, 2010)

im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 29, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I was thinking about trying it, but the products are expensive.... I am a little challenged here in Asia with getting the products I need. So I have been online trying to find companies that have the cheaper products I use but also will ship them Internationally.... Once I find a company to ship me the products, I can order in bulk so they will last me the whole year.



Candy, I would buy the sample pack first. I bought Miss Jessie's products 3 years ago and ended up throwing them all away. I was so disappointed, especially since I spent so much money. 

Adora, your hair looks beautiful!! Wow its so long!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 29, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah




Looks like it to me.  You can pretty much claim.  
Where to next? Trim to thicken? Forget it and continue to tailbone?....do tell your short term & long term goals?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 29, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah



Congratz 
yeah ITA claim that HL 
"Live by the juice, die by the juice" simplest regimen ever


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 29, 2010)

Why are you tempting me with the jherri curl juice challenge, AdoraAdora???  I have enough hair stuff to run my own BSS and now you are over here taunting me to get me to buy more stuff  I think you ARE hip length, too.  Your hair is so gorgeous. 

Lemme get out of here before jealousy makes my hair fall off.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 29, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah


 

Girl ...You are HL...You look like you past WL a long time ago..


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah



You are definitely HL; CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 30, 2010)

_I like this doctor's hair growing philosophy..... and have been finding out a lot of truths in what he says. I know his salon's are famous with the extremely wealthy i.e. "royalty"_

This is a Quote from the Interview article.... http://www.longhairlovers.com/gm_interview.html
*Exclusive Interview*
*With Dr. George Michael*
By Jennifer Bahney
Longhairlovers.com

"One of the major questions I asked Dr. Michael during our phone conversation was, "Is it possible to have long, healthy hair in your 30s, 40s, 50s, and beyond?" His answer was a qualified "yes!", but he explained that there are conditions attached. 

First of all, Dr. Michael explained that the most important step for growing the longest, healthiest hair possible is to have hair that's all one length. That means absolutely no bangs (or "fringe", to our European friends). Dr. Michael told me, "Bangs are like worms!", which I took to mean they're a pretty bad thing. Fortunately, he explained what he meant. 

"Hair is not at its strongest with bangs or layers," Dr. Michael said. "Because humans are mammals, nature will try to equalize the hair by excessively shedding in order to even out all the shorter hairs. This creates an abnormal loss of hair which leads to unhealthy, straggly locks." 

Dr. Michael also explained that people, especially women, with blunt-cut long hair have the strongest, healthiest hair possible. 

"The longer the hair, the stronger the root," Dr. Michael said. "That's because the root has to work more to support the length. And stronger hair is healthier hair that falls out less." 

To prove this point, Dr. Michael says hair that's cut in a 4-inch style may lose up to 87 hairs a day; hair that's 12-inches long loses up to 26 hairs a day; waist-length hair loses 16 hairs a day, and floor-length hair loses just two hairs a day. 

As far as growing hair faster, Dr. Michael says, "Hair typically grows just 6 inches per year. I know of just three places in the world where women grow more than half-an-inch per month: Tehuantepec, Mexico; the Piedmont Province of northern Italy, and in parts of Minnesota. Those areas lack iodine in the water, which causes severe thyroid dysfunctions including bulging eyes and horrible weight gain. But, their hair is known to grow up to 6 inches per month." 

They also shed their hair 60 times during their lifetime, as opposed to healthy people who shed most during six periods in our lifetimes: from birth to age three; at 10, 22, 26, 36, and 54. These "shedding times" are all related to hormonal changes in our bodies and are the body's way of ensuring a six-inch growth rate per year; no more, no less. 

So, how does one go about growing out those pesky bangs? 

"The hair grows from left to right on your forehead. Part your hair on the left as your bangs grow out. Once they're long enough, part your hair on the right so your hair does 'push-ups' and doesn't appear flat. Once your bangs reach chin-length, you'll notice a serious reduction in fall-out." 

As for my question about long hair and age, Dr. Michael told me, "Age is irrelevant. With long hair, a woman's beauty is timeless.""


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Looks like it to me. You can pretty much claim.
> Where to next? Trim to thicken? Forget it and continue to tailbone?....do tell your short term & long term goals?


 

ill definitely keep growing,  i dont need to really thicken up my ends, in this last siggy pic loll my hair wasnt combed out, it was only 50% detangled. when hair is all combed out my ends are pretty blunt  i dont claim hip length yet, i still have an inch or more  it just looks HL sometimes not all the time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Why are you tempting me with the jherri curl juice challenge, AdoraAdora???  I have enough hair stuff to run my own BSS and now you are over here taunting me to get me to buy more stuff  I think you ARE hip length, too.  Your hair is so gorgeous.
> 
> Lemme get out of here before jealousy makes my hair fall off.


 
thanks so much, but im not HL yet
yesssss you should join!!!! everybody is having so much fun over there!! and how are  youuu jealous?? you have alll that hair in you siggy pic, im confuesed


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> You are definitely HL; CONGRATULATIONS!!!


 

thanks

 but i think i need about an inch or more to claim it


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 30, 2010)

Traycee said:


> Girl ...You are HL...You look like you past WL a long time ago..


 

thank you,your hair is soo lovely!!!

you are HL yourself, but im not, ihave a few inches to go still


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ill definitely keep growing,  i dont need to really thicken up my ends, in this last siggy pic loll my hair wasnt combed out, it was only 50% detangled. when hair is all combed out my ends are pretty blunt  i dont claim hip length yet, i still have an inch or more  it just looks HL sometimes not all the time.




I see ... Well it is beautiful! 
Keep growing on.... very inspirational!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im closer to HL, check out my last siggy pic! what do you think? even tho my hair is still dreded up lol, i have to comb it more ahahah


 

It looks like it....and it's not even completely straight!
Geez, I might actually have to give "the juice" a try looking at your results.


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Mar 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thank you,your hair is soo lovely!!!
> 
> you are HL yourself, but im not, ihave a few inches to go still


 
(Sigh)  Ohhh AdoraAdora, Ur hair is just soo .. I was stalking   oops, checking out ur fotki  and i see ur now texlaxed... i was wondering has you reggie changed any now that you have a chemical?!? i.e  like do you use more protein or moisture than before?  TIA


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 30, 2010)

Adora, you're killing me over at the JUICE thread LOL  I can't even take you guys seriously with all those Soul Glo pictures LMFAO  Its hysterical.  I hate you for making me buy that jheri curl juice.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks
> 
> but i think i need about an inch or more to claim it





NO, No, ya don't Adora-squared!!...you are hiplength!!! Claim it!! NNNNNOOOOOWWWW!!!!!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok,here is my update/check in.  I might be a little ranmbly, but I am trying to decide what to do.  
These are pics of my hair when I flat ironed yesterday.  I do not know if this is breakage or my natural growth pattern and it will even out after my growth spurt in the summer. Overall there is a lot more hair at my hips than in the sig pic, so there has been growth.  I have not been doing anything that would lead to breakage so I was very shocked and disappointed when I saw the pics.  I did a S&D, and I had 5 small split ends, which leads me to believe that my hair is not damaged.  Very little hair comes out in the shower, and I rarely use a comb or brush, I do not get bad knots,  and my hair always feels 
moisturized.
 Yesterday was the last day that I am going to flat iron until fall maybe even winter.  I think that I am going to add more protein and keep it bunned and cut to hip length or the longest blunt area the next time I flat iron.
Eta:  Ok, when I uploaded, I compared the pics to my sig, yeah it is breakage.  *sighs*  Whatever, the plan stays.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking good, MarcustheWu  I don't know why you are disappointed, your hair looks fab.


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 31, 2010)

MarcustheWu said:


> Ok,here is my update/check in. I might be a little ranmbly, but I am trying to decide what to do.
> These are pics of my hair when I flat ironed yesterday. I do not know if this is breakage or my natural growth pattern and it will even out after my growth spurt in the summer. Overall there is a lot more hair at my hips than in the sig pic, so there has been growth. I have not been doing anything that would lead to breakage so I was very shocked and disappointed when I saw the pics. I did a S&D, and I had 5 small split ends, which leads me to believe that my hair is not damaged. Very little hair comes out in the shower, and I rarely use a comb or brush, I do not get bad knots, and my hair always feels
> moisturized.
> Yesterday was the last day that I am going to flat iron until fall maybe even winter. I think that I am going to add more protein and keep it bunned and cut to hip length or the longest blunt area the next time I flat iron.
> Eta: Ok, when I uploaded, I compared the pics to my sig, yeah it is breakage. *sighs* Whatever, the plan stays.


 
I think your hair is doing just fine! It is doing _*FANTASTIC!*_ I think as a general rule, our hair doesn't grow out evenly anyway. So whenever you decide to trim it evenly is fine. Then on to the next stage whatever you decide that is.....


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 31, 2010)

MarcustheWu said:


> Ok,here is my update/check in.  I might be a little ranmbly, but I am trying to decide what to do.
> These are pics of my hair when I flat ironed yesterday.  I do not know if this is breakage or my natural growth pattern and it will even out after my growth spurt in the summer. Overall there is a lot more hair at my hips than in the sig pic, so there has been growth.  I have not been doing anything that would lead to breakage so I was very shocked and disappointed when I saw the pics.  I did a S&D, and I had 5 small split ends, which leads me to believe that my hair is not damaged.  Very little hair comes out in the shower, and I rarely use a comb or brush, I do not get bad knots,  and my hair always feels
> moisturized.
> Yesterday was the last day that I am going to flat iron until fall maybe even winter.  I think that I am going to add more protein and keep it bunned and cut to hip length or the longest blunt area the next time I flat iron.
> Eta:  Ok, when I uploaded, I compared the pics to my sig, yeah it is breakage.  *sighs*  Whatever, the plan stays.



I'm having a similar problem. My ends (nape area especially) are not even with the crown hair area so its looking just uneven and I know I can either cut back to MBL or let it be and eventually cut it.  I am not going to cut it because my hair is healthy and most of the time its in a ponytail or bun anyway. I say leave it alone, do protective styles and in Dec maybe do a blunt cut or U whatever makes you happy. I have no intentions of cutting my hair for another 8 months. When I get past WSL I will even it up. Hey it might not even be 100% even all the time, but whatever.

Most of the long haired women on here went thru the same hurdles. They kept going and eventually their hair caught up with the rest of it.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm having a similar problem. My ends (nape area especially) are not even with the crown hair area so its looking just uneven and I know I can either cut back to MBL or let it be and eventually cut it. I am not going to cut it because my hair is healthy and most of the time its in a ponytail or bun anyway. I say leave it alone, do protective styles and in Dec maybe do a blunt cut or U whatever makes you happy. I have no intentions of cutting my hair for another 8 months. When I get past WSL I will even it up. Hey it might not even be 100% even all the time, but whatever.
> 
> Most of the long haired women on here went thru the same hurdles. They kept going and eventually their hair caught up with the rest of it.


 
I Agree with you 100%. It took a long time for me to figure out my hair issues. My hair was horribly uneven just before I started this challenge. I did not cut or trim it. Just started trying different things to conquer my hair issues. If I would have trimmed it.... I would have never known if what i was doing was working... Anyway, problem solved.... and I have been just letting it grow..... I still plan on showing the before and after pictures in the next length check. It is like night and day! But my official trim will not take place until Dec. 21st final length check. But I have proof in BostonMaria's statement "your hair catches up with the rest".... My hair line is almost even..... Now that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So.... I agree let it grow!!!!! Then trim later.........when you've reached a goal your happy with!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I was feeling a little worried, but you all helped me feel better.  Thank you.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 2, 2010)

By Jaison on March 12th, 2008 
*10 Miraculous Health Benefits of Honey and Cinnamon Combo*


*From:http://healthmad.com/alternative/10-miraculous-health-benefits-of-honey-and-cinnamon-combo/*

The miraculous curing power of honey and cinnamon.
The magic mixture of honey and cinnamon is known for hundreds of years for their miraculous curing power. If we look back into the history we can see both these items used by different countries and cultures across the world for different medicinal purposes.

*1. For Curing Arthritis*
A paste should be made from one part honey and two parts of luke warm water added with a small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. This paste should be massaged on the itching part of the body and the pain should recede within fifteen minutes in most cases.

*2. Hair Loss*
For hair loss or baldness, patients may apply a paste made out of hot olive oil, one tablespoon of honey, one teaspoon of cinnamon powder. This should be applied before they take bath and keep it for approximately 15 minutes. After that they can wash it off with luke warm water.

*3. Toothache*
A paste made of one teaspoon of cinnamon powder and five teaspoons of honey when applied on the aching tooth (may be done 3 times a day) reduces the pain within a matter of 15 minutes.

*4. Reducing Cholesterol*
Take two tablespoons of honey, three teaspoons of cinnamon powder and mix in 16 ounces of tea, when given to a cholesterol patient, reduces the level of cholesterol in the blood by 10% within 2 hours. Pure honey is also sometimes used with food to check cholesterol.

*5. Cure Colds*
For those who are suffering from common or severe colds, they should take one tablespoon of luke warm honey with 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon powder daily for 3 days. This process will cure most chronic cough, cold and clear the sinuses.

*6. Curing Infertility*
Various ancient medical streams like Ayurveda and Yunani have been using honey for years in medicine to strengthen the semen of men. Two tablespoons of honey before they go to sleep is what is prescribed by many experienced practitioners. This combination will work wonders for women as well. In China, Japan and other Asian countries, if the women who do not conceive, and or if their uterus is weak, then they have been prescribed cinnamon powder. Women who cannot conceive may take a pinch of cinnamon powder in half a teaspoon of honey, and apply it on the gums frequently throughout the day, so that it slowly mixes with the saliva and enters the body.

*7. Stomach Upset*
Honey taken with cinnamon powder also helps in curing stomach ache. For people who are suffering from gas problems, honey should be taken with cinnamon powder in equal quantities, relieves gas and pain in the stomach.

*8. Immune System*
The daily intake of honey and cinnamon powder strengthens the immune system and protects the body from bacterial and viral attacks. Researchers have found that honey has various vitamins and iron in large amounts and its use strengthens the white blood corpuscles. 

*9. Longevity*
Ancient cultures used Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder for longevity. 4 spoons of honey, 1 spoon of cinnamon powder and 3 cups of water are boiled to make this tea. The prescribed amount is to drink 1/4 cup, 3 times a day. It keeps the skin fresh and soft and slows down old age. 

*10. Weight Loss*
Drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup water first thing in the morning (empty stomach). If taken regularly it reduces the weight of even the most obese person. Also drinking of this mixture regularly does not allow the fat to accumulate in the body, even though the person may eat a high calorie diet. Weight loss can be due to different reasons. Some people do over dieting to reduce weight which affects their body’s immune system. Losing weight is fine but that should not be at the expense of harsh dieting and skipping your vitamins and minerals. You can always lose weight naturally. I highly recommend this free article on some Exotic and healthy juice recipes which will help you reduce weight among other health benefits. Here is a list of natural source of vitamins cheaply and commonly available.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen Starr1's hair? Her hair is georgous!! She posted on the Waist, Hip, Classic and longer challenge board. Her last post was in December and she said she was brushing Classic now. Anyway, she has a public unblocked Fotki. The last pictures are from 2009 but they are awesome! Here is her link: http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/

She is an inspiration!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with left or right side uneven-ness (word?)

I hate when i wear my hair in a half-up style....it looks BSL....my nape was neck length when i started my HHJ....so i have been babying it thus far. And its now a healthy BSL.....i had stopped paying attention to it lengthwise for the past couple of years...but i took a pic of it the other day....i think i uploaded it to my Fotki...if not i will later...but i was amazed at how long its gotten

But then i was like...it makes me look BSL...but the crown hairs are whats grazing WSL.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies & Gentlemen,
   I've been MIA  But I'm swamped here in my real world & had technical difficulties to boot!!  Didn't even do anything different with my hair for Good Friday or Easter  Anyway, I won't have time to catch up with all of the posts now but just wanted to let you know that all of   

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Has anyone seen Starr1's hair? Her hair is georgous!! She posted on the Waist, Hip, Classic and longer challenge board. Her last post was in December and she said she was brushing Classic now. Anyway, she has a public unblocked Fotki. The last pictures are from 2009 but they are awesome! Here is her link: http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/
> 
> She is an inspiration!



Oh my goodness her hair is BEAUTIFUL 
She has the long curly hair I want. Right now my curly hair is touching APL. I can hardly wait till its at least curly BSL. My curl pattern is similar to hers, but I believe mine is a little tighter.



SmilingElephant said:


> I don't really have a problem with left or right side uneven-ness (word?)
> 
> I hate when i wear my hair in a half-up style....it looks BSL....my nape was neck length when i started my HHJ....so i have been babying it thus far. And its now a healthy BSL.....i had stopped paying attention to it lengthwise for the past couple of years...but i took a pic of it the other day....i think i uploaded it to my Fotki...if not i will later...but i was amazed at how long its gotten
> 
> But then i was like...it makes me look BSL...but the crown hairs are whats grazing WSL.



I have the reverse problem. My crown area is about APL and the nape area and sides are WSL.  I wish I had your problem!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Has anyone seen Starr1's hair? Her hair is georgous!! She posted on the Waist, Hip, Classic and longer challenge board. Her last post was in December and she said she was brushing Classic now. Anyway, she has a public unblocked Fotki. The last pictures are from 2009 but they are awesome! Here is her link: http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/
> 
> She is an inspiration!



I HAVE A NEW HAIR IDOL!!!!


----------



## winnettag (Apr 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Has anyone seen Starr1's hair? Her hair is georgous!! She posted on the Waist, Hip, Classic and longer challenge board. Her last post was in December and she said she was brushing Classic now. Anyway, she has a public unblocked Fotki. The last pictures are from 2009 but they are awesome! Here is her link: http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/
> 
> She is an inspiration!


 

I can't see the pics, fotki hates my computer.  Everytime I try to go, I get a pop up saying I have a virus.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 6, 2010)

winnettag said:


> I can't see the pics, fotki hates my computer. Everytime I try to go, I get a pop up saying I have a virus.


 
Try this link: http://public.fotki.com/Starr1/hair--june-2007/


----------



## Lucia (Apr 6, 2010)

Her hairs amazing, someone else had stellar updates too 
http://public.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Her hairs amazing, someone else had stellar updates too
> http://public.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/



I'M JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't flatironed my hair in a few weeks. I don't even want to look at the length anymore. I felt like I was getting too obsessive about it. I don't want to be ungrateful for the long hair I do have, if you know what I mean. 

I plan on just bunning it or keeping it in a curly ponytail till May. After May there's no use in flatironing anymore because in the summer my hair will go from straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds LOL

Speaking of May.. do we have another reveal in May?


----------



## Toy (Apr 6, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M JEALOUS!!!!


 

Me to Beautiful Beautiful Hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I haven't flatironed my hair in a few weeks. I don't even want to look at the length anymore. I felt like I was getting too obsessive about it. I don't want to be ungrateful for the long hair I do have, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I plan on just bunning it or keeping it in a curly ponytail till May. After May there's no use in flatironing anymore because in the summer my hair will go from straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds LOL
> 
> Speaking of May.. do we have another reveal in May?



i'm the same way... i tell people sometimes that i dont bun to protect my ends, i but to protect my ego cause i get butt hurt if i dont see progress in 3 days lmao.  i get all depressed and everything! trying to drop out of challenges cause i pic 3 wks apart lool the same


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Her hairs amazing, someone else had stellar updates too
> http://public.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/


 
It is so encouraging to see Starr1 and CelinaStarr's hair at those lengths, and that their hair is so healthy looking and full!  It is such a roll model to show the world that we "Got It!"...  I am sure we will see even longer lengths in the future!  May the hair fairy dust us *ALL*


----------



## Toy (Apr 6, 2010)

i get all depressed and everything! trying to drop out of challenges 


I am sorry for laughing but that was


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2010)

lmao its true!!!  i post updates and i'm all excited.  then 3wks later i'm like "you guys...  i'm not seeing any progress! my hair aint growing.  i dont think i'm gonna make it.  GO ON WITH OUT ME!!!"

i'm so dramaticle sometimes lol

i did one challenge where we posted pix every week! lawd, i was almost suicidal lmao. after that challenge i should have known.  i learned my leason in january though lol


----------



## Lucia (Apr 6, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> _This started on the Hip, Tailbone, Classic, and longer Club/Challenge thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=61669&page=36.  The difference is that _this challenge is specifically for those ladies who want to reach hip bone length (HL) stretched/straightened by Dec. 21, 2010.
> 
> There are no "rules" per se, just do what works for your hair, stay positive, and continue to support each other on our healthy hair growth journey.
> 
> ...



Next one is June 21, plenty of time to grow and retain 3 inches of hair, I'm going to start up with the daily co washes early this year, upping the moisture, PS, to retain max length. I was going to start doing wash n go's for summer but screw that-I'm keeping my ends up, moisturized & oiled, and tucked away.  Just got my flexi-8. 
@ Mz Momo 
don't be jealous that's negative energy and it's only going to make you frustrated and slow your growth, even if your J/k


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Next one is June 21, plenty of time to grow and retain 3 inches of hair, I'm going to start up with the daily co washes early this year, upping the moisture, PS, to retain max length. I was going to start doing wash n go's for summer but screw that-I'm keeping my ends up, moisturized & oiled, and tucked away.  Just got my flexi-8.
> *@ Mz Momo
> don't be jealous that's negative energy and it's only going to make you frustrated and slow your growth, even if your J/k*



you're right! we have to be positive that we'll all get there!!!

I'M READY FOR MY MASSIVE AMOUNT OF HAIR!!!! yes, we can do it!!!!!

also, i need to get me one of those flexi-8's.  they look super sweet


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Has anyone seen Starr1's hair? Her hair is georgous!! She posted on the Waist, Hip, Classic and longer challenge board. Her last post was in December and she said she was brushing Classic now. Anyway, she has a public unblocked Fotki. The last pictures are from 2009 but they are awesome! Here is her link: http://members.fotki.com/Starr1/about/
> 
> She is an inspiration!


 
I *heart* her hair. I remember first seeing her hair pics a few years ago when I first decided to transition and grow my hair out. Her hair is amazing.



Lucia said:


> Her hairs amazing, someone else had stellar updates too
> http://public.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/


 
Aww, Thank you, Lucia. I have been tracking your progress and your hair is looking wonderful. It's noticeably thicker and it's so pretty. Even after the big trim, it's still close to waist length. You will be waist length in no time.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M JEALOUS!!!!


 
Don't be. Your hair is pretty. I like your curls/waves and your ends in your siggy look so nice and blunt. Now, since you're finger combing retaining length should be easier. You're on your way.



Toy said:


> Me to Beautiful Beautiful Hair.


 
Thank you. Your hair is gorgeous and very long. You look as if you're about an inch or so from hip length. You'll be there in no time, like in the next few months.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're right! *we have to be positive that we'll all get there*!!!
> 
> I'M READY FOR MY MASSIVE AMOUNT OF HAIR!!!! yes, we can do it!!!!!
> 
> also, i *need to get me one of those flexi-8's*. they look super sweet


 
You'll be surprised how long the hair will grow with the proper care. I remember looking at a hip length challenge thread years ago. I never would have thought my hair would grow this long. Co washing, finger combing, and keeping my hair up as much as possible has helped me get to where I am. 

Please do get a Flexi 8. They are great. I wear them everyday and now have quite a few.


----------



## winnettag (Apr 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Try this link: http://public.fotki.com/Starr1/hair--june-2007/


 

Thank you Candy!!    It worked!
Her hair makes me .  I wish I could see her length now.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm wearing my cute wig with my cornrows wrapped around my head underneath. Yeah, it's getting a bit warm out... but I do NOT have time, period. I had thought that maybe I will flat iron or at least stretch my hair somehow (banding? Ponytail rollerset?) at the end of this month. C-section is 4/29 and I want to look cute in all the pictures  lol. May as well double up and do some progress pics at the same time as I got snaps of me and baby.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm wearing my cute wig with my cornrows wrapped around my head underneath. Yeah, it's getting a bit warm out... but I do NOT have time, period. I had thought that maybe I will flat iron or at least stretch my hair somehow (banding? Ponytail rollerset?) at the end of this month. C-section is 4/29 and I want to look cute in all the pictures  lol. May as well double up and do some progress pics at the same time as I got snaps of me and baby.



OMG!!! HOW DID I FORGET ABOUT THE BABY!!!!!

aaawwww, i want to barrow your child! lol

i can get my hair pretty stretched by (and this may or may not be something you want to try because they key to it working is a lhcf no no lol) washing and air drying as usual.  on the 2nd day (or when fully dry) comb it out (with out wetting ) add some leave in cond and oil (which should already be in your hair from the wash but now you're adding more!!!) and then bun for 24hrs or more.  after that my hair is fairly straight.  

i learned this on accident and not something i really intentionally do.  but um, its an idea


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're right! we have to be positive that we'll all get there!!!
> 
> I'M READY FOR MY MASSIVE AMOUNT OF HAIR!!!! yes, we can do it!!!!!
> *
> also, i need to get me one of those flexi-8's.  they look super sweet*



You need these in your life!!! BUT...i think you will definitely need the x-large size like DLewis told me to get...but i was like...mehh my hair aint that thick...i'll just get a medium and a large....i can only use the medium one for half up styles or pin it like a decoration on my bun after i've finished using my scrunchie.

The large i can barely use for peacock twists and such...so get the x-large...i'm pretty sure you'll get more use out of it


----------



## Lucia (Apr 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Aww, Thank you, Lucia. I have been tracking your progress and your hair is looking wonderful. It's noticeably thicker and it's so pretty. Even after the big trim, it's still close to waist length. You will be waist length in no time.
> 
> 
> Please do get a Flexi 8. They are great. I wear them everyday and now have quite a few.



Thanks, and I bought my 1st flexi-8's  b/c of you product pushas on here 
I almost bought a medium but then I remembered I kind of have thick hair-so I got the large, I love these clips.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Thanks, and I bought my 1st flexi-8's b/c of you product pushas on here
> I almost bought a medium but then I remembered I kind of have thick hair-so I got the large, I love these clips.


 

Lol!  Yeah, the medium is pretty small.   Your hair is long and thick; an extra large would have been good also.  The large may fit a little snuggly on your buns but should be good for ponytails and updos.

OT:  I was really thinking of starting a Flexi 8 thread.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm wearing my cute wig with my cornrows wrapped around my head underneath. Yeah, it's getting a bit warm out... but I do NOT have time, period. I had thought that maybe I will flat iron or at least stretch my hair somehow (banding? Ponytail rollerset?) at the end of this month. C-section is 4/29 and I want to look cute in all the pictures  lol. May as well double up and do some progress pics at the same time as I got snaps of me and baby.



 Awww yay! Your having me a birthday twin


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 7, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> You need these in your life!!! BUT...i think you will definitely need the x-large size like DLewis told me to get...but i was like...mehh my hair aint that thick...i'll just get a medium and a large....i can only use the medium one for half up styles or pin it like a decoration on my bun after i've finished using my scrunchie.
> 
> The large i can barely use for peacock twists and such...so get the x-large...i'm pretty sure you'll get more use out of it



ooh, thanks for the size tip, because i really would have went for the medium probably


----------



## Toy (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to get some flexi 8 clips but there are so expensive..I guess i have no choice stop being cheap Toy and by some.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 7, 2010)

you can get one as a hair graduation gift!!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you can get one as a hair graduation gift!!!


 
Yeah thats a good one will do.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 7, 2010)

are you guys sure about the xtra large???  the website says to use that only if you have dreads


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> are you guys sure about the xtra large??? the website says to use that only if you have dreads


 
Your hair is long and thick. I would go with an extra large. A large should be okay, too. 

*Large*:












^^^Large is good for ponytails, updos, and buns if you leave a lot hair out.

*Extra large* holds more hair for better buns:






*Mediums* are good for half up half down styles or holding braids:






It depends on the style but large feels a little snug when making buns versus extra large. It also depends on whether the hair is straight or curly too:

Straight hair ponytail with* large* Flexi 8:




Curly hair ponytail with *extra large* Flexi 8:






Getting a large should be okay also but it may feel a little snug with buns but for ponytails and updos, especially if the hair is worn straight, you should be fine.  If you plan on bunning *extra large* makes the best buns for long, thick hair.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair is long and thick. I would go with an extra large. A large should be okay, too.
> 
> *Large*:
> 
> ...



Your hair is so gorgeous! I think I will be investing in some of these flexi 8 clips


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr your braided pony is as thick as those ladies off of indianrapunzels .


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 7, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous! I think I will be investing in some of these flexi 8 clips


 
Thank you.  I do have a slight preference for the extra large, but large is good too.  All of the sizes have their uses depending on hair thickness, texture, and style. 


Your hair is very gorgeous.  I bet the Flexi 8's would look so nice on you.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr!!!!!!

thank you for the visuals... it makes so much more sense now that i can see the actual difference!

since i wear my hair curly 95% of the year and in big buns 95% of that, i would be better off with the xl flexi 8.

ONE MORE QUESTION!!! and sorry of its silly but i just want to make sure lol.  but do these feel secure?  like when you have your bun in, does it feel secure or do you feel the need to re-adjust it and check it a lot?


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair is long and thick. I would go with an extra large. A large should be okay, too.
> 
> *Mediums* are good for half up half down styles or holding braids:
> 
> ...


 
CelinaStarr - You are definitely one of my hair idols! My hair has just started brushing tailbone this week. But from prior years breakage, I am working on the thickness... I can only hope to obtain the fullness and thickness you have. I know my hair has been getting thicker and fuller but it seems like it is taking an eternity! I started finger combing in the last 3 weeks and it seems to work better for me in distributing the oil from root to ends. I am in Asia and the humidity here is "off-the-chain"! I will not be able to wear my hair straight from now until fall.... it is like BostonMaria's hair "straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds". I'd flatiron one section and before I can do the next "Chaka Khan" has already appeared. lol 

Thanks for all of the advice you have shared with us.... It is extremely helpful and very much appreciated!


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> CelinaStarr!!!!!!
> 
> thank you for the visuals... it makes so much more sense now that i can see the actual difference!
> 
> ...


 
It feels very secure.  I don't have to use anything else besides the Flexi 8 to hold my buns.  The hold is great.  There's no adjusting and checking it.  Just make sure that the Flexi 8 is holding enough hair so that the bun won't unravel.  They're very easy to use.  Trust me, I'm style challenged, lol!  The Flexi 8 has notches on the stick so that you can tighten or loosen the hold on your bun, ponytail, etc.  There's a thread at the longhaircommunity.com dedicated to the Flexi 8 with so many nice pictures.

Please do post pics of your curly bun and new Flexi 8.   I bet it's going to look very pretty.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 7, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr - You are definitely one of my hair idols! My hair has just started brushing tailbone this week. But from prior years breakage, I am working on the thickness... I can only hope to obtain the fullness and thickness you have. I know my hair has been getting thicker and fuller but it seems like it is taking an eternity! I started finger combing in the last 3 weeks and it seems to work better for me in distributing the oil from root to ends. I am in Asia and the humidity here is "off-the-chain"! I will not be able to wear my hair straight from now until fall.... it is like BostonMaria's hair "straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds". I'd flatiron one section and before I can do the next "Chaka Khan" has already appeared. lol
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice you have shared with us.... It is extremely helpful and very much appreciated!


 
Aww, thank you.  I'm happy I've helped.  Growing hair in length and thickness does take time.  Finger combing has really helped me a lot.  That and co washing.  I think less is more when it comes to hair.   More manipulation equals more breakage.  I pretty much kept my hair up and out of the way while growing it out---it seems that the more I focused on hair the longer it took to grow.  So I just decided to just leave it alone and that's when I saw results.

I've also found that my hair became healthier when I stopped using heat often.  I recommend keeping a simple regimen and also doing what works best for you.  For example, heat doesn't work well for me, but other's state that their hair does better with heat because it prevents knots and tangles which leads to breakage.  So, whether something works or not also depends on the individual.  I'm so happy that finger combing is working for you and congrats on reaching tailbone. 

LOL @ Chaka Khan!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 7, 2010)

@ Celinastarr
You should definitely start a Flexi-8 thread, I'm surprised that the clip actually held my hair in place and it was so easy, I'm updo challenged so these are great.  I may try the XL next.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2010)

does anyone in here own and use a split ender thing-a-mah-jigger?

i'm thinking about getting one.  i found the weirdest split hair in my head and the only reason i saw it is because that hair shed and i happen to find it... it was a hot mess!!!  i never saw a single hair look like that before lol.  and trimming my ends wouldnt have fixed it, so i was thinking this would have got the hair before it got there lol


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> does anyone in here own and use a split ender thing-a-mah-jigger?
> 
> i'm thinking about getting one.  i found the weirdest split hair in my head and the only reason i saw it is because that hair shed and i happen to find it... it was a hot mess!!!  i never saw a single hair look like that before lol.  and trimming my ends wouldnt have fixed it, so i was thinking this would have got the hair before it got there lol



OH no girl don't do it! 
If you thought your frenemy was bad, I tried on of those lets just say it caused a minor setback. what they don't tell you in the ads is that it actually cuts anywhere a raised cuticle,knot or curve/curl bend might be on the hair shaft, so you end up with real uneven hair.  thank goodness I only tested it on a small section of hair in front.  Seems like you're doing good, just stick to that, actually I prefer Feye's self trimming to that anyday


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2010)

what's feye's method?  i've seen tracees method (always misspell her name, sorry) but that takes me forever and a year lol.  thanks for the heads up though because i was really considering it. a lot of people seem to use it so i dont know.

all i know is that hair i found scared the bajebus out of me and i need a way to NEVER SEE THAT AGAIN!!! lol


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what's feye's method?  i've seen tracees method (always misspell her name, sorry) but that takes me forever and a year lol.  thanks for the heads up though because i was really considering it. a lot of people seem to use it so i dont know.
> 
> all i know is that hair i found scared the bajebus out of me and i need a way to NEVER SEE THAT AGAIN!!! lol



I use this to trim now instead of S&D's I want to slowly even up my hemline while it's grwing without taking too much off. 
here's the link
http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim

under U-shaped

check out the lady with the TL red hair pic avatar.

http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/1827.html#cutid1


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks!!! i just read all 3 methods lol and the chick with the red hair!!! did you click on her and go to her page?!?!?  holy doo-doo!!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks!!! i just read all 3 methods lol and the chick with the red hair!!! did you click on her and go to her page?!?!?  holy doo-doo!!!



Yes I checked her site out, wow I guess either that's a more recent pic or she's cut her hair WAYYYY BACK


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2010)

RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2010)

Some hair XXX inspiration for us ladies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1SvWiWJBG4

no sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQFoKUDm04&feature=related


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2010)

sooooo......... guess what i have???  no, guess...  ok i'll show you



























lol i got one! i didnt order it from the site though.  i was in tombstone to watch the gun fight (which i missed) and do some shopping and THERE WAS A FREAKIN FLEXI 8 STAND!!! who woulda thunk it?!  i wouldnt have thunk it!

i got the large cause that was the biggest they carried at the stand.  

its so weird, if i have to order something online i take forever and a day to do it.  but put it in front of me and i'm all up on it!  i paid $17 even for it.  and yes, they are quite secure though i cant seem to get mine on straight lol guess i need practice.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ... i cant seem to get mine on straight lol guess i need practice.



You know, I can't get mine on straight either. The only way they stay straight is if I use an elastic ponytail holder first, which almost seems to defeat the purpose of having them in the first place. 

Ooh, and that one you got is very pretty.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks yamilee, i think its prettyful too


----------



## Lucia (Apr 11, 2010)

I found out flexi 8 makes XXL if you custom order a style from the L, XL then they can make it XXL for you-I didn't know they did customs you have to email them about it.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 11, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I found out flexi 8 makes XXL if you custom order a style from the L, XL then they can make it XXL for you-I didn't know they did customs you have to email them about it.


 
Thanks so much for mentioning this.  I really need an XXL to easily cover my entire buns.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 11, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> You know, I can't get mine on straight either. The only way they stay straight is if I use an elastic ponytail holder first, which almost seems to defeat the purpose of having them in the first place.
> 
> Ooh, and that one you got is very pretty.


 
When you say not on straight do you mean not centered or tilted to the side?



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sooooo......... guess what i have??? no, guess... ok i'll show you
> 
> lol i got one! i didnt order it from the site though. i was in tombstone to watch the gun fight (which i missed) and do some shopping and THERE WAS A FREAKIN FLEXI 8 STAND!!! who woulda thunk it?! i wouldnt have thunk it!
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks so pretty.  How are you doing now with getting the Flexi 8 on straight?


----------



## Traycee (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought 2 flexi 8's from Ebay for $5.99 each and a couple of dollars for shipping


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

say what now traycee?!?!?  i need to hit up ebay!!!

celinastarr- its still crooked lol i cant get it centered yet.  i think i just need to get used to how it sits.  when i put it in i think i have my bun or twists turned too tight, so when i put the flexi in and let my hair go, it comes undone a tad causing the flexi to tilt to the side.  i dunno if that made sense to anyone other than me lol


----------



## Traycee (Apr 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> say what now traycee?!?!? i need to hit up ebay!!!
> 
> celinastarr- its still crooked lol i cant get it centered yet. i think i just need to get used to how it sits. when i put it in i think i have my bun or twists turned too tight, so when i put the flexi in and let my hair go, it comes undone a tad causing the flexi to tilt to the side. i dunno if that made sense to anyone other than me lol


 
Yep its there....I had to do several searches to find it....I could only find size M and L..So I went went the L ofcourse...

Im on my cell but when I get home I will try to remember to check and list the store I bought it from on Ebay....

I only bought 2 if I like them I'm going to buy more


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, please list the store if you can because i just did several searches and just found 4 results and all 4 were mediums


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> say what now traycee?!?!? i need to hit up ebay!!!
> 
> celinastarr- its still crooked lol i cant get it centered yet. i think i just need to get used to how it sits. when i put it in i think i have my bun or twists turned too tight, so when i put the flexi in and let my hair go, it comes undone a tad causing the flexi to tilt to the side. i dunno if that made sense to anyone other than me lol


 


Hmm...Are you making sure that the stick part touches your scalp prior to closing the Fexi 8?  You may want to try making a bun and leaving a little out at the top and just clipping over the part left out.  Or try closing the Flexi all the way to the last notch so that it will be in tighter.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah, i can get it straight when i leave some hair out.  its with the bun that it tilts to the right side lol every time i've practiced with it, it tilts to the right side lol i'll figure this thing out! *with my uncoordinated self* lol


----------



## Traycee (Apr 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yes, please list the store if you can because i just did several searches and just found 4 results and all 4 were mediums


 
I did the search under Hair Flexi and found it...The seller is suesse1997...

I ordered today and it was shipped out today...She also gave my a dollar something credit( not credit but refund) b/c she said I was overcharged for shipping..

So I only paid $1.41 for shipping


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

perfect! found her with the search of "hair flexi"  gracias!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

yay!! i know what i'm doing pay day!!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 11, 2010)

OT: how much length would I need to do Amanda's (in white dress and tiara) updo? TIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_3Cw6CRn7g


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2010)

i have no clue...  i've never been good at that lol


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> OT: how much length would I need to do Amanda's (in white dress and tiara) updo? TIA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_3Cw6CRn7g


 
A lot of time.. what people do is wear a hair filler, like a donut or sock, under their hair to get this look. Because they don't have the hair volume or length.  You'd be surprised how many people do this.... So to answer you question.... you could do it now with a filler or try it when you have full tailbone length hair.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> OT: how much length would I need to do Amanda's (in white dress and tiara) updo? TIA



 That was how my mother did her hair for her wedding, back in 1967. She was around APL to BSB then, but has always had fine, low-density hair, so the auntie who did her hair added a wiglet. 

CelinaStarr, when I put on a Flexi-8 without an elastic, it starts out horizontal, then slowly rotates until it is vertical. But it stays put with an elastic.  I had a similar issue with the EZ-Combs (Hairzing knockoffs) - with an elastic, they stayed in place. Without, they would pop right out of my hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 13, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> That was how my mother did her hair for her wedding, back in 1967. She was around APL to BSB then, but has always had fine, low-density hair, so the auntie who did her hair added a wiglet.
> 
> CelinaStarr, when I put on a Flexi-8 without an elastic, it starts out horizontal, then slowly rotates until it is vertical. But it stays put with an elastic.  I had a similar issue with the EZ-Combs (Hairzing knockoffs) - with an elastic, they stayed in place. Without, they would pop right out of my hair.


 
Strange.  Do you think you may need a smaller size?  Is the Flexi 8 holding enough hair?  I've never had this problem.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2010)

i finally got mine straight.... um, i think i was just putting it on crooked lmao  now i know what angle to go in to get it right


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 15, 2010)

Another hair inspiration is Flowerhair....I am loving her curls.  Take a look at her LHCF Photo Album:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?u=2371

Simply !

Her Regime:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=16962


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 15, 2010)

Lucia said:


> OT: how much length would I need to do Amanda's (in white dress and tiara) updo? TIA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_3Cw6CRn7g



Oh that's such a beautiful updo.  If I decide to give my daughter a quinceanera I'd do something like this to her hair. That's 3 years away, but I might just take her on a boat cruise instead of having a party.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 15, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> I hear ya  and it's the same reason I'm won't claim HL.


 
LynnieB - I took a look at your April 2010 fotki pictures! Your hair is awesome! Your straight shot looks Hip Length to me! Congratulations! I am voting that it is Hip Length!

Take a look everyone! Just Beautiful! And so thick and full...definitely hair to be admired...
http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/natural-hair--year-/2010/april-2010/


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2010)

so i got bored tonight while putting my hair into my bedtime braids and took out the tape measurer  

so i measure from my crown (the top pointy part of my head is the crown right? lol) to tip and its 22 inches  :shock: why come 22 inches looks so long on my tape but on my head it feels like 10?!?!?

and my nape root to tip is 13'ish inches (how i forget between the walk from the bathroom to my desk? i live in a studio yall)?


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 16, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> LynnieB - I took a look at your April 2010 fotki pictures! Your hair is awesome! Your straight shot looks Hip Length to me! Congratulations! I am voting that it is Hip Length!
> 
> Take a look everyone! Just Beautiful! And so thick and full...definitely hair to be admired...
> http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/natural-hair--year-/2010/april-2010/



Awww thanks Candy *blush*.  I know I definitely have more than 1 or 2 hairs touching the back of my jeans and could technically claim it but I think I'll wait until the end of the summer - hopefully won't experience any hair-catastrophies .   

I think this will be the last time me and Mr. Maxiglide will see each other until the fall but may just blow dry when I want it kindof straight and keep it mostly in twisties or twist outs during the summer.

Let's grow it ladies!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Apr 16, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Awww thanks Candy *blush*.  I know I definitely have more than 1 or 2 hairs touching the back of my jeans and could technically claim it but I think I'll wait until the end of the summer - hopefully won't experience any hair-catastrophies .
> 
> I think this will be the last time me and Mr. Maxiglide will see each other until the fall but may just blow dry when I want it kindof straight and keep it mostly in twisties or twist outs during the summer.
> 
> Let's grow it ladies!!




OP....That hair of your is something else! That poor clip didn't stand a chance. 
Got me all dizzy & stuff


----------



## Lucia (Apr 16, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Awww thanks Candy *blush*.  I know I definitely have more than 1 or 2 hairs touching the back of my jeans and could technically claim it but I think I'll wait until the end of the summer - hopefully won't experience any hair-catastrophies .
> 
> I think this will be the last time me and Mr. Maxiglide will see each other until the fall but may just blow dry when I want it kindof straight and keep it mostly in twisties or twist outs during the summer.
> 
> Let's grow it ladies!!



  WOW Congratz it looks HL to me too, oh and the thickness of your hair is  
*unbeweavable* and I thought my hair was thick, I've broken a couple of those claw clips myself and I'm not even HL, actually I've broken 1 of everything I've tried except the flexi-8, , I'm not surprised that hair clip jumped ship
note to self more scalp massages with coconut oil. 
spring/summer is always growth spurt time, yes ladies let's grow this hair  here's some more fairy dust


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 16, 2010)

Lynnie.... Goodness! My jaw just droppedto the floor! 
Do you wear it out like that when you're out and about? I can imagine the stares you get!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2010)

i want my hair to be this long unstretched.  i want to keep my same curl pattern (her curls are too loose in this vid for me) but to be that long, unstretched... oh yeah baby!  check it out at 0:18, yeah, that right thurr is what i want me hair to do!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 17, 2010)

Her hair is beautiful. I'm sure you'll be at her length unstretched before you know it.

I'd love to be BSL unstretched. That's my DREAM hair.

I've been wearing ponytails and buns for the past 4-5 weeks. Yesterday I rollerset and flatironed (mind you, at 4am) and took this picture this morning. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 17, 2010)

@ BM
beautiful updates, looks like you've got some lead hairs growing down to HL 
checkin in early, really early (4am)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD BM!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @ BM
> beautiful updates, looks like you've got some lead hairs growing down to HL
> checkin in early, really early (4am)



Thanks!  I really don't know if I'll make it to hip length by Dec. I will hopefully get 3-4 inches by Dec, but don't know if it'll reach HL. That's ok though because I have to remember to just enjoy my hair.

I'm going back and forth on whether I should get my hair trimmed at the salon.  It'll be 3 years in September since I got my hair cut. I'd have to find somebody I trust.  Maybe I'll just get a trim in Dec.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks! I really don't know if I'll make it to hip length by Dec. I will hopefully get 3-4 inches by Dec, but don't know if it'll reach HL. That's ok though because I have to remember to just enjoy my hair.
> 
> I'm going back and forth on whether I should get my hair trimmed at the salon. It'll be 3 years in September since I got my hair cut. I'd have to find somebody I trust. Maybe I'll just get a trim in Dec.


 
Your hair is coming along beautifully! Don't blow it with a salon trim...usually that means a 3 inch or more cut!  I wouldn't think of trimming until December, since that is the end of the challenge. Going forward you will probably be better off trimming once or twice a year!  Anyway, why not choose to trim in December and use Feye's method mention in previous post instead of a salon....


----------



## Lucia (Apr 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks!  I really don't know if I'll make it to hip length by Dec. I will hopefully get 3-4 inches by Dec, but don't know if it'll reach HL. That's ok though because I have to remember to just enjoy my hair.
> 
> I'm going back and forth on whether I should get my hair trimmed at the salon.  It'll be 3 years in September since I got my hair cut. I'd have to find somebody I trust.  Maybe I'll just get a trim in Dec.



ITA with Candy I don't think you should do a salon trim, we all know what could happen just S&D or Feye's method trim it yourself, that way you're in control of how much is taken off. Or ou could just wait until Dec and go to a cheap salon and be really firm about how much you want taken off, and show them where you want your hair to be after the cut and make sure they show you too.  Don't forget to read my blog on it. 



			
				Candy828 said:
			
		

> Your hair is coming along beautifully! Don't blow it with a salon trim...usually that means a 3 inch or more cut! I wouldn't think of trimming until December, since that is the end of the challenge. Going forward you will probably be better off trimming once or twice a year! Anyway, why not choose to trim in December and use Feye's method mention in previous post instead of a salon....



Yeah ITA waiting is best, we don't need another situation like what happened to MzMoMo that was just wrong


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

OK now that I'm finally MBL and only a couple months (hopefully) from WL, I'm hopping in here.  I know I won't make HL by December 2010, but I'm in here for inspiration from all you long haired gals anyway!!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> OK now that I'm finally MBL and only a couple months (hopefully) from WL, I'm hopping in here. I know I won't make HL by December 2010, but I'm in here for inspiration from all you long haired gals anyway!!


 
It's looking good!   WL is only a blink away...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> It's looking good!   WL is only a blink away...



Thanks!  I'm thinking July 1 I should be WL.

And probably a year I'll be Hip Length lol.  Praying for Sooner, but bein realistic.


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to join too. My ends are touching WL, and I'd like to keep growing with support.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah ITA waiting is best, we don't need another situation like what happened to MzMoMo that was just wrong



yeah, just say no


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 19, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> I'd like to join too. My ends are touching WL, and I'd like to keep growing with support.


 
I seen your last April 7th 2010 day after relax update photo on the WL Challenge board. Your hair is looking good! Have you always been relaxed? If support is what you are looking for...support is here...The longer your hair get's, the more it is going to take to keep relaxed hair growing to super long lengths! I think most people on this board have natural hair or are in transition....It is easier to grow to super long lengths as a natural, so I am impress by your achievement to obtain WL relaxed hair and hope you can keep it up going forward.... Congratulations!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I seen your last April 7th 2010 day after relax update photo on the WL Challenge board. Your hair is looking good! Have you always been relaxed? If support is what you are looking for...support is here...The longer your hair get's, the more it is going to take to keep relaxed hair growing to super long lengths! I think most people on this board have natural hair or are in transition....*It is easier to grow to super long lengths as a natural,* so I am impress by your achievement to obtain WL relaxed hair and hope you can keep it up going forward.... Congratulations!



Is that true? what makes you say that? (not confronting, just curious)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Is that true? what makes you say that? (not confronting, just curious)



I'm wondering the same thing too...i don't think i'm gonna transition right now....my hair is healthy and its the length i wanted...although i am staying in THIS challenge....however i'm gonna continue to stretch for a few weeks.

Maybe by December i'll be like 1-2 inches away from Hiplength


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Is that true? what makes you say that? (not confronting, just curious)


 
I only say it because hair that goes past hip length statistically is natural no matter what the race is i.e. (white, black, asian, indian...etc.) Chemicals break down the hair over time and it starts to break off. Therefore, it only gets to a certain length... But there are exceptions to every rule! So more care is required to maintain relaxed hair... So I think she's done a good job maintaining her hair....


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I only say it because hair that goes past hip length statistically is natural no matter what the race is i.e. (white, black, asian, indian...etc.) Chemicals break down the hair over time and it starts to break off. Therefore, it only gets to a certain length... But there are exceptions to every rule! So more care is required to maintain relaxed hair... So I think she's done a good job maintaining her hair....



I see...thanks for responding.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 19, 2010)

There are many articles and doctor's who validate hair growth...especially to longer lengths...

*How Long Does It Take to Grow Out Your Hair?*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/25007-long-grow-out-hair/
by: Kent Ninomiya 
*Overview*

The amount of time it takes to grow out your hair depends on the health of your hair, genetics, and how long you want it to be. As a general rule, the longer you wait the longer your hair will be. However, everyone has a terminal length for their particular hair. This is the point where your hair simply refuses to grow longer for long stretches of time. This can be caused by unhealthy hair, the way you treat your hair, or simple genetics.
*Average Growth*

The hair of the average person grows approximately one half inch per month. This adds up to six inches of new hair per year. If you use this as a rough guide to your hair growth, you can estimate how long it will take you to get to your desired length. If you want hair down to your waist, it could take six years or more. Keep in mind that there are many factors that can alter the average hair growth. Most of these factors impair hair growth instead of enhancing it.
*Hair Health*

Healthy hair grows faster than damaged hair. It is therefore important to take care of your hair if you intend to grow it out. Damage from treatments, styling, and the environment can impair growth. Also keep in mind that the longer your hair is, the older the ends are. Hair that is healthy at the root can be split and broken at the bottom. This often encourages people to cut off the hair growth that they waited so long for.
*Health vs Growth*

A balance must be reached if you wish to grow out your hair and keep it healthy at the same time. Since hair grows approximately one half inch per month, a one half inch trim every month will keep it at the same length. If you are growing out your hair, cut the ends one half inch every three or four months. This keeps the ends healthy while encouraging hair growth.
*Environment*

It is important to control the environment your hair is exposed to when you grow it out. Using hot styling tools, harsh dyes, and *chemical laden products will damage hair and retard growth.* Pulling your hair into elaborate hair styles will also cause damage. Treating your hair tenderly will help it grow out healthier and faster.
*Diet and Genetics*

Healthy people tend to have healthy hair. If your body is not getting the nourishment it needs, it will not waste energy growing hair. If you are serious about growing out your hair, you need to take care of yourself. Drinking plenty of water, getting lots of sleep, reducing stress, and eating a well balanced diet are all proven ways to increase hair growth. Some people are just genetically predisposed to have rapid hair growth. The hair of other people just stops growing at a certain point. This is called the terminal length. Either way you are stuck with your hair. There is nothing you can do about your genetics.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Apr 19, 2010)

BM, love the hair!


----------



## Jewell (Apr 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *I only say it because hair that goes past hip length statistically is natural no matter what the race is i.e. (white, black, asian, indian...etc.) Chemicals break down the hair over time and it starts to break off. Therefore, it only gets to a certain length...* But there are exceptions to every rule! So more care is required to maintain relaxed hair... So I think she's done a good job maintaining her hair....



This is why I went natural a few yrs ago, and I'm transitioning again.  I grew my relaxed hair to MBL, but it was getting thinner the longer it got.  With my natural and transitioning hair, it gets thicker as it gets longer.  Though some have achieved WL + hair while relaxed, the majority are natural across the racial lines.  I knew it would be likely impossible to get to healthy HL + with a relaxer or chemicals (for me, personally, since chemicals thin my already fine-textured hair).  

HHG to all the ladies in this challenge!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this is hair growing season, but my hair is in SUPER GROW status right now... I made a post on the LHCF Indian hair board...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=103711&page=5
I really think how much growth per month and how the potential thickening of your hair....has a direct relationship to the climate your in, the diet you eat, and the hair products... I am becoming a 100% believer in this and now feel that is why Asian's have the longest and fastest growing hair and India is considered a part of Asia. You can read my post if you like or just wait for the June hair update... I am completely floored by the results I am now getting... The hair fairy has visited me with a double dose! Blessings abound and I am truly Thankful!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think weather does play a big part.  my hair grows much better when i'm in humid climates than not.  i'm sure i would get super growth if i were living back east or something lol we gets no humidity here in lower az...  only in monsoon and i do get a growth spurt then lol


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I know this is hair growing season, but my hair is in SUPER GROW status right now... I made a post on the LHCF Indian hair board...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=103711&page=5
> I really think how much growth per month and how the potential thickening of your hair....has a direct relationship to the climate your in, the diet you eat, and the hair products... I am becoming a 100% believer in this and now feel that is why Asian's have the longest and fastest growing hair and India is considered a part of Asia. You can read my post if you like or just wait for the June hair update... I am completely floored by the results I am now getting... The hair fairy has visited me with a double dose! Blessings abound and I am truly Thankful!



Can you please post your diet changes and any changes in your haircare regime, or tell us what the climate is exactly.TIA


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 21, 2010)

...moving to florida asap.....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm IN FLORIDA!!! AND a NATIVE!!! See? I knew being a Floridian was a really good thing...ppl love to complain about us

But in the words of DJ Khaled...."WE DA BEST!!!"


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Can you please post your diet changes and any changes in your haircare regime, or tell us what the climate is exactly.TIA


 
Sure... The daily diet here (breakfast, lunch or dinner) consists of fish (not fried. they bake, roast, broil or boiled in soups), lots of veggies (steamed, sauteed, baked or boiled in soup with potatoes), lots of fruits (this helps keep the body hydrated), sometimes eggs, hardly NO beef, little pork if any, noodles with seafood (clams, shrip, oysters...etc), sushi, bean sprouts, seaweed (dried or boiled in soup), chicken (not fried, baked, roasted, sauteed etc... with some awesome sauces), and of coarse Rice! they don't eat many sandwiches and almost never eat fast food in terms of what we think of as fast food, a host of herbal tea's...the best Asian tea's you can think of....many of which cure or prevent a host of diseases. They walk constantly....

My hair regime is Indian Shikakai shampoo and Conditioner every two weeks and the other two weeks I use the Shikakai Bar Hair Soap and Conditioner. (Keep in mind these herbal products focus more on growth and prevention of scalp diseases as well as preventing early graying and keeping hair dark.) Then I follow that up with Indian Oils "Mahabhringaraj Maka Enriched Herbal Hair Oil", Shikakai, Amla, Brahmi, Coconut, Castor, and Almond. I use Maka or Amla power once a month. Maka seems to be the cadillac of hair growth... I am rotating the oils after every wash, which is about every 6 or 7 days. I can get Indian products here and they do have hair cremes which I haven't seen before...

Ok given the fact that the above description set the ground for growth....The next thing was the Climate... It is soooo Humid here... I have never experienced anything like this...But the closest thing I can use to give you a picture would be Lousiana or South Florida on the hotest summer day imaginable. Korea is surrounded by water like Florida and Southern India. But to me the Sun's intensity seems to be more in Asian part of the world... I would think if you used a Sauna in the summer time you'd get the same kind of effect.... You could make your bathroom into a Sauna...not just for washing your hair...I mean when your hair has product in it on a normal day...then you'd let your hair get some sun exposure....drying out the sauna moisture...I hope that makes since...

Now every week I see a considerable difference in growth....

Note:  I do finger combing most of the time.... I use a wide tooth comb after washing and for parting or smoothing...

How do I wear my hair.... It is always in a protective style because of the humidity... I let my hair air dry in braids after washing, then I have to do a mild flat iron to prevent the single knot issue (this is something I live with), I then oil my scalp and hair using finger combing and bun it up.  I wear a wide headband daily.  This soaks up the sweat...  I oil and massage my scalp and hair nightly...No worries because with the next days humidity, my hair drinks the stuff...  If my hair begins to smell before the 7th day.... I wash it again...  The oils usually keep my hair smelling nice unless there are too many very hot days in a row... then I'd have to wash more frequent.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to live in South Florida when I was a girl and my hair grew like weeds.  I just attributed it to the routine my mom/aunts/gram had for my hair.  I didn't even think the climate would've effected it at all....Hmm....  Maybe I'll at least get a summer growth spurt while it's warm here in NYC


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ...moving to florida asap.....



Wait for me Whimsy, I'm coming down with ya 

Oh man my hair feels like its grown 1 CM since the winter. I'm so mad  Its this nasty Boston weather.  I used to think my hair grew more in the summer because of the daily co-washing. Now I know betta.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 21, 2010)

OK I finally just read through this ENTIRE thread. It's SOOO inspiring!  I've been on a no heat till winter kick (except when I have to straighten for work) and now I've decided to just do a no heat at all (except work) lifestyle.  

The last time I had heat on my hair was when the stylist straightened it in Feb.  The next time will be tomorrow, and that'll be it for a loooong time unless I book something that requires it.  

I can't wait to see how the heat-free lifestyle plus the warm weather impacts my growth/retention.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not in this challenge, but one day I will be.  I'm just here to cheer you guys on!!  Get it, Girls!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 21, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG!!! HOW DID I FORGET ABOUT THE BABY!!!!!
> 
> aaawwww, i want to barrow your child! lol
> 
> ...



Hmm.. This is an interesting idea. :scratchch Maybe I could dry in Celie braids just to stretch it a bit, then the next day apply the condish and oil, and bun it. This is a good idea. I may well try this at some point. 

Right now my hair is cornrowed up to facilitate half-wig wearing. I can also cornrow the very front if I want to wear one of my full wigs too, but I did the two areas separately so I can be a bit cooler in half wigs. I have 10 billion of them, might as well get some use out of them.

On Tuesday I wore my hair out in a huge braidout that I considered an epic fail. I looked like Chaka Khan and the Lion King had an OOW child.  The wave pattern was uneven, some parts were really frizzy...  I felt self-conscious about it but my hair was too big to fit under a wig. 

Do you know this older white lady was going crazy over my hair! She was :lovedrool: :notworthy lol. Usually she only ever sees me in my standard wig that mimics relaxed texture. She was  on my head to see if it was real, and when she could see that it was, she told me: OMG your hair is so amazing! It's so beautiful! You should wear it like that ALL the time! Look at those curls!  She was loving it.  She's a nice lady, but I am NOT trying to walk around like that all the time!!! 

And when I told DH about her reaction, he was like  Yes, your hair looks awesome, why DON'T you wear it like that all the time??? 

Nice to get the compliments but folks don't understand a sista has got goals!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hmm.. This is an interesting idea. :scratchch Maybe I could dry in Celie braids just to stretch it a bit, then the next day apply the condish and oil, and bun it. This is a good idea. I may well try this at some point.
> 
> Right now my hair is cornrowed up to facilitate half-wig wearing. I can also cornrow the very front if I want to wear one of my full wigs too, but I did the two areas separately so I can be a bit cooler in half wigs. I have 10 billion of them, might as well get some use out of them.
> 
> ...



How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 21, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hmm.. This is an interesting idea. :scratchch Maybe I could dry in Celie braids just to stretch it a bit, then the next day apply the condish and oil, and bun it. This is a good idea. I may well try this at some point.
> 
> Right now my hair is cornrowed up to facilitate half-wig wearing. I can also cornrow the very front if I want to wear one of my full wigs too, but I did the two areas separately so I can be a bit cooler in half wigs. I have 10 billion of them, might as well get some use out of them.
> 
> ...



lol you're funny!



me and my best friend have noticed a trend.  when me and her think our hair is wild and crazy and needs to be put up, white folk LOVE IT!!!!  that go coo coo for cocoa puffs!!!

but when we look at our own hair, or each others, or other black women see it, we get the  face lol


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Here are some Ayurvedic (Indian) Hair Care Tips... I also went to see a Korean Traditional Medicine Doctor... He said for me to keep my blood pressure in check..Eat lots of green leafy vegetables, lots of fruit, and little meat, plus get plenty of exercise... So I think there is something to the diet of the Asian people... In these tips it talks about brush of the hair... this is something I don't do... I don't this works as well on our hair types because it seem to break off our hair. But if ones hair becomess as strong as the Indians, it wouldn't be a problem.....*

*Ayurvedic Hair Care*

*From: http://www.indianhairoil.com/haircare01.html*
*Tips for Healthy Hair*

No matter what type of hair nature blessed you with, there are things you can do to keep it healthy, lustrous, looking its best. Here are some tips for a healthy head of hair from the tradition of ayurveda, the 5,000-year old system of holistic healing that originated in India:

Like everything else about true, lasting beauty, healthy hair begins within your body. Start with your diet. Include lots of green leafy vegetables and sweet juicy fruits. Dairy products such as milk and fresh yogurt will also help. Fresh coconut is also considered excellent "hair food" -- sprinkle grated coconut over salads, diced fresh fruit, or rice.

Cut down on refined, processed and canned foods. Ayurveda considers foods with artificial preservatives and chemical additives stripped of their inherent "intelligence" and therefore not helpful in supplying nutrition to your body and mind. Ice-cold beverages also hamper the process of digestion and assimilation of nutrients.

Cooking with certain spices adds flavor to your food and provides nourishment for your hair. Cumin, turmeric and black pepper are some "hair-friendly" spices. Add a healthy pinch of each to single-portion soups and stews as they are cooking. Sauté 1/8 -1/4 teaspoon each of the three spices in a teaspoon of ghee (clarified butter) or olive oil and add to cooked veggies. Roasted ground cumin and ground black pepper can be sprinkled over fresh yogurt.

Stress can be seriously injurious to long-term health and color of hair. Try and manage your time and tasks to minimize time-related pressures. Practice relaxation techniques such as meditation. Seek out tranquil sights in nature to help restore balance to your mind. Relaxing or uplifting music can be therapeutic. Get adequate, good quality sleep to help the natural process of rejuvenation.

Ayurvedic herbs that help hair health include Eclipta alba and Gotu Kola. Eclipta alba is called "Bhringaraj" -- literally, king of tresses. It nourishes the hair and helps resistance to stress as well. Brahmi, sometimes called Gotu Kola, also helps balance the mind and nourishes the hair and scalp. Since Ayurveda considers the health, color and luster of hair so dependent on overall mind/body health, synergistic Ayurvedic herbal preparations for hair can also include herbs such as Country Mallow, which is supposed to strengthen the physiology, and Winter Cherry, which aids resistance to stress.

Stay away from harsh chemical topical products that can damage hair over time. Look for gentle, natural cleansers and conditioners, especially if you wash your hair more than three times a week. Shampoos and conditioners that contain nourishing botanicals are even better. Read labels carefully -- sometimes, products that say "herbal" or "natural" can include no-no chemicals.

A warm oil scalp massage two or three times a week will help stimulate and moisturize the scalp. You can use good quality coconut, almond or olive oil. Ayurvedic hair oils also contain some of the herbs mentioned earlier. Apply some mildly warmed oil to your hair and gently massage into your scalp evenly with your fingertips. Leave on overnight if you can, if not, leave on for at least an hour or two, then get it out by shampooing your hair. The scalp massage helps you relax and aids sound sleep as well.

Never attack wet hair with a brush, no matter how rushed for time you are. Tangles in wet hair are best removed with a wide-toothed comb. Use a wooden comb if you can find one; it won't generate static electricity. Excessive blow-drying can damage hair in the long-term, making it brittle and causing split ends. If you can, let your hair dry naturally, then brush into place.

Last, but not least, brushing your hair regularly to stimulate the scalp will keep it looking healthy and lustrous. Brush each night in all directions in turn -- left to right, right to left, front to back and back to front. Use smooth long strokes from scalp to hairtips.

Your hair can indeed be your crowning glory if you treat it right!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ... me and my best friend have noticed a trend.  when me and her think our hair is wild and crazy and needs to be put up, white folk LOVE IT!!!!  that go coo coo for cocoa puffs!!!
> 
> but when we look at our own hair, or each others, or other black women see it, we get the  face lol



This has always been my experience too.  Been waiting for the day it changes my whole life.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 22, 2010)

@ candy828
thanks for the detailed regimen and weather report lol
I guess doing the baggie steaming or frequent cowash I do recreates 
hot humid temps. I'm already using Ayurveda oils powders
and after reading your posts I'm upping my oiling and scalp massag to 
every night
whatever it takes I'm getting to HL/TL ASAP


----------



## Lita (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures... Keep it growing ladies



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @ candy828
> thanks for the detailed regimen and weather report lol
> I guess doing the baggie steaming or frequent cowash I do recreates
> hot humid temps. I'm already using Ayurveda oils powders
> ...


 
Lucia - Try this and let me know how it goes... After you oil and massage your scalp at night, sleep in a shower cap or plastic cap. This will generate more moisture. The more moisture you can generate, especially with oil in your hair, the better. You should really start seeing a difference... I use to think (and I am sure others did too...) that when we had perms and sweated in the summer, we were sweating out our perm and had to get perms more often... but in fact... the sweating from humidity was making the hair grow faster and that is why the perm was needed more frequent. We didn't get stellar growth results because our hair was in fact breaking off because of the perm.. so in addition we needed the trims... We all learn things as we go and experience new things.... Together I think we can accomplish our goals!  We have a lot of great minds here with of wealth of experiences to keep us *On **TRACK!*


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 22, 2010)

This article is very interesting... it's like a small fountain of youth place.... look at what their diet is..... The same things keep popping up!!

*The Island Where People Live Longer*

from: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=103744881

May 2, 2009 

*Gianluca Colla/Blue Zones*

The island of Icaria could be the newest of the world's so-called blue zones — places where residents have unusually long life spans. 

Author Dan Buettner has traveled the globe visiting "Blue Zones," where people tend to live longer and lead healthier lives. 

Making it to 90 years old is awe-inspiring in much of the world. But on a tiny Greek island in the North Aegean Sea, nonagenarians barely merit a second glance. 
The island of Icaria could be the newest of the world's so-called blue zones — places where residents have unusually long life spans. 
Dan Buettner has crossed the globe many times over the years in search of blue zones, and he recently teamed up with AARP and National Geographic to study Icaria. 
Buettner and a team of demographers work with census data to identify blue zones around the world. They found Icaria had the highest percentage of 90-year-olds anywhere on the planet — nearly 1 out of 3 people make it to their 90s. 
Plus, Buettner says, *"they have about 20 percent lower rates of cancer, 50 percent lower rates of heart disease and almost no dementia." *
Our life spans are about 20 percent dictated by our genes, Buettner says. The rest is lifestyle. People in Icaria live in mountain villages that necessitate activity every day. "They have gardens," he says, for example. "If they go to church, if they go to their friends' house — it always occasions a small walk. But that ends up burning much more calories than going to a gym for 20 minutes a day." 
"They also have a diet that's very interesting," Buettner continues. *"It's very high in olive oil; it's very high in fruits and vegetables." It's also very high in greens; about 150 kinds of veggies grow wild on the island. "These greens have somewhere around 10 times the level of antioxidants in red wine." *
And though they live on an island, *Icarians don't eat much fish*. Buettner says pirates pushed the culture up in the highlands and villagers couldn't depend on the sea as much as might be expected. 
Particularly unusual to this new blue zone are the villagers' drinking habits. Tea drinking, that is. *Icarians drink herbal teas every day*, morning and night, Buettner says. This seems to be one of their secrets to longer living. 
"We had five of these herbal teas sent to Athens and analyzed for their chemical composition," Buettner reports. "We found out that most of them were diuretics." 
"It turns out that diuretics actually lower blood pressure," he says, "so when you're chronically lowering blood pressure every day with these herbal teas, that does help explain why there's lower rates of heart disease." 
"That's something we haven't seen in Okinawa or Costa Rica or Sardinia or any of the other blue zones," Buettner says.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok... so I am sitting here bored... it's Sunday 9:00 pm here and back home Texas it's 7:00am on Saturday...  I washed my hair and this weeks oil is Castor.  I was reading the ingredients and looked up the words I had no idea what they meant.  Did you know that one of the ingredients is "Octyl methoxycinnamate" which is for UV protection.  That's good! I also have Dudhi Herbal Oil in my stash and it is a natural coolant. One of the ingredients in it is peppermint...  The Indian women use these different oils during differents seasons or occassions... the oils that cool your scalp are used during the hot summer month's. It makes since with all that thick hair they have.  The "Octyl methoxycinnamate" is in a lot of the oils which makes since as well because of the long hot summers UV protection is a must. 

Things we discover when we are bored....


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 25, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Things we discover when we are bored....



Well I hope you stay bored cuz I'm loving this info and want more!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't posted an update in a while because the pregnancy has had my hair out of whack! It's been shedding like crazy. I'm planning on washing and straightening my hair this weekend, so I'll post pictures then.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 28, 2010)

_Combs... If you use one, which is best... Plastic or Wood? I am told wood combs are the best. Japanese use boxwood combs dipped in camelia oil and comb their hair or decorate their hair... The camelia oil is good for the wood, but is said to keep the Japanese hair long and beautiful. I was told if I visited Japan I could get the comb made in a Widetooth version instead of the standard shape.... interesting. Here is a quote from a article in the New York Times...._

*[FONT=굴림]November 23, 1986[/FONT]*
*[FONT=굴림]http://www.nytimes.com/1986/11/23/travel/shopper-s-world-japanese-combs-crafted-from-history.html[/FONT]*

*[FONT=굴림]SHOPPER'S WORLD; Japanese Combs Crafted From History[/FONT]*
*[FONT=굴림]By AMANDA MAYER STINCHECUM; AMANDA MAYER STINCHECUM, A SPECIALIST IN JAPANESE TEXTILES, IS WRITING A GUIDE TO TRADITIONAL KYOTO SHOPS TO BE PUBLISHED BY JOHN WEATHERHILL IN TOKYO.[/FONT]*

[FONT=굴림]"In the middle of the Gion District of Kyoto, the center of the city's geisha world, a narrow, three-story, tile-roofed building is wedged between glittery coffee shops, trendy boutiques, elegant restaurants and souvenir shops.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Amid the street's conspicuous glamour stands Nijusanya, a tiny shop specializing in boxwood combs and ornaments used to style the sculptured hairdos (or wigs) worn by geishas and actors of the kabuki stage.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]The store has been in its present location on Shijo-dori, Kyoto's Fifth Avenue, for more than 70 years, and combs themselves have an ancient history in Japan. Combs apparently made of bamboo are depicted on ancient clay tomb figures of the Jomon Period (up to 200 B.C.), and a huge comb 1,200 years old, excavated from a palace site in Nara, the first permanent capital of Japan, is very similar to the shop's old signboard - a bowed comb a foot long.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]During the 18th century, combs were increasingly used as hair ornaments and not simply as tools for the coiffure. They became objects of luxury, made not only of wood or bamboo but also of valuable tortoise shell and ivory, decorated with gold, silver and colored lacquers, precious metal inlays or mother-of-pearl. The fine workmanship that went into the creation of these personal ornaments rivaled European jewelry of the period.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Since the Meiji Restoration of 1868, with the influx of Western influence and a simplification of Japanese dress, the elaborate combs of the preceding era gradually reverted to earlier types, the more simple utilitarian combs that we see today in Nijusanya's display case.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Combs made of *Japanese boxwood are of the highest quality* and command higher prices than their imported counterparts -for example, *boxwood from Thailand, which is not as strong*. As Japanese boxwood becomes scarcer, its price continues to rise. In the old days, says the shop manager, Kakie Isamu, every time a girl was born in Kagoshima, the family planted a boxwood tree. By the time she was of marriageable age, the tree was ready to be cut and made into combs for her trousseau.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*The best boxwood is kitsuge (yellow boxwood),* from Kagoshima Prefecture on the island of Kyushu. Once cut, the trees are left to dry for a year, then smoke-cured. The raw wood is much easier to carve; curing makes the wood harder, and therefore more durable, as well as insuring that no further warping will occur. The warping that does occur during the drying and curing processes is corrected by clamping the pre-cut slabs of wood before cutting the teeth of the combs.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Every Japanese boxwood comb at Nijusanya is made by hand, each tooth handcarved, requiring great skill to make the teeth straight and give them a smooth finish that will not damage the hair. Mr. Kakie was himself a comb maker for decades until the proprietor of Nijusanya promoted him to manager. He made the bamboo combs (now rarely made and no longer sold by Niju-sanya) called togushi, consisting of two, back-to-back rows of dozens of extremely fine teeth. *Togushi were used for cleaning the hair between infrequent washings, the fine teeth drawing grease and dust from the hair.* The shop once specialized in togushi, the three syllables of which mean 10 (ju), 9 (ku) and 4 (shi), totaling 23, or in Japanese, nijusan; the suffix ya means a house or shop. Thus the name of the store, Nijusanya. The word for comb, kushi, is associated with misfortune because, in addition to the numerical meaning of the syllables ku and shi (9 and 4), ku also means suffering and shi means death. Possibly because of these double meanings, *it is considered bad luck to give a comb as a gift unless it is accompanied by money,* to compensate the recipient for the bad luck he may receive with the comb.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Few if any boxwood combs are now made in Kyoto; those sold at Nijusanya come from Kaizuka, near Osaka. There are still about 10 craftsmen there, the youngest of whom is in his 50's and most are closer to 70, according to Mr. Kakie. But in the mid-19th century as many as 200 workshops flourished there, he said, able to support all their artisans solely by the manufacture of handmade combs. Kushi Jinja (the comb shrine) in Kaizuka attests to the great number of people once involved in this very specialized industry.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]Now, about 80 percent of Nijusanya's customers are young women, says Mr. Kakie. They appreciate the simple, clean design of the combs and that *they don't produce static electricity or damage the hair as poorly finished plastic or metal combs do.*[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*The hair clasps (made of Thai boxwood because Japanese boxwood is too hard to carve into the sometimes intricate, traditional designs), in addition to being an elegant but easy way to hold hair together, are better than metal clips or rubber bands because they don't break the hair.* *There are two basic comb shapes for everyday use - an elongated box used by women, and a short-handled style used by men."* [/FONT]


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm considering straightening and doing a length check sooner....  i dunno though.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

I took my hair out of my bun today and decided to stretch it. It's back down to the top of my butterfly antennas and wing tips. About the length it was before my trim. My tat is two inches in length.And I'm claiming HL when my hair reaches the bottom of it. I can't wait until the next update to see how much it will grow from now. Kinda excited!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm considering straightening and doing a length check sooner....  i dunno though.



Can't wait to see it


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

mariposa i'm droolin over your siggie pic.  ::sigh:: i cant wait

mzmomo STRAIGHTEN NOW AND POST SOME PICS DAMMIT!!!!

I'm straightened and keeping it like this until after this weekend, I'm wearing it in buns, and just taking it down when i have an audition.  This weekend I'm DCing and twisting it up for the first time since june 09 when I BCed. It's gunna take FOREVER....::sigh::


----------



## Traycee (Apr 28, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I took my hair out of my bun today and decided to stretch it. It's back down to the top of my butterfly antennas and wing tips. About the length it was before my trim. My tat is two inches in length.And I'm claiming HL when my hair reaches the bottom of it. I can't wait until the next update to see how much it will grow from now. Kinda excited!


 
Wow thats good...I thought I was the only one that uses their tat for measuring mark...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 28, 2010)

Traycee said:


> Wow thats good...I thought I was the only one that uses their tat for measuring mark...



lol i do too... the stamps come in handy in times like these!

though i'm not even close to my tat anymore so its what ev for me now  lol


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 28, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I took my hair out of my bun today and decided to stretch it. It's back down to the top of my butterfly antennas and wing tips. About the length it was before my trim. My tat is two inches in length.And I'm claiming HL when my hair reaches the bottom of it. I can't wait until the next update to see how much it will grow from now. Kinda excited!


 
That's Great!!!!! I love progress!!!



Traycee said:


> Wow thats good...I thought I was the only one that uses their tat for measuring mark...


 
Funny.... I don't have a tat so I am using my butt crack!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm considering straightening and doing a length check sooner.... i dunno though.


 
I would love to see your hair straightened....but if you do it now....you might be disapointed if June's update doesn't show stellar progress.... just a thought!  Reminder...meaning.....you would be back to the one month update again.... you did not like that before...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> mariposa i'm droolin over your siggie pic.  ::sigh:: i cant wait
> 
> mzmomo STRAIGHTEN NOW AND POST SOME PICS DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> I'm straightened and keeping it like this until after this weekend, I'm wearing it in buns, and just taking it down when i have an audition.  This weekend I'm DCing and twisting it up for the first time since june 09 when I BCed. It's gunna take FOREVER....::sigh::



Aww thanks what you drooling for?! Your hair is glorious what you talkin' bout lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Traycee said:


> Wow thats good...I thought I was the only one that uses their tat for measuring mark...



Hey Traycee! And nope you are not the only one  
How is your hair growing?(a way to say how are you doing on the hair board ) lol. But I really want to know about your hair


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i do too... the stamps come in handy in times like these!
> 
> though i'm not even close to my tat anymore so its what ev for me now  lol




Please with the rate that your hair grows it will be there in no time .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> _Combs... If you use one, which is best... Plastic or Wood? I am told wood combs are the best. Japanese use boxwood combs dipped in camelia oil and comb their hair or decorate their hair... The camelia oil is good for the wood, but is said to keep the Japanese hair long and beautiful. I was told if I visited Japan I could get the comb made in a Widetooth version instead of the standard shape.... interesting. Here is a quote from a article in the New York Times...._
> 
> *[FONT=굴림]November 23, 1986[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=굴림]http://www.nytimes.com/1986/11/23/travel/shopper-s-world-japanese-combs-crafted-from-history.html[/FONT]*
> ...



I remember when I first started my hair journey(APL) I read about the camilla oil and the wood comb. And I thought to myself I am not buying no comb nor oil from Japan


----------



## Traycee (Apr 28, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hey Traycee! And nope you are not the only one
> How is your hair growing?(a way to say how are you doing on the hair board ) lol. But I really want to know about your hair



Everything is going extremely well... My hair is grazing HL... I have been doing black tea rinses and it has my hair growing like weeds... I should be full HL sometime this summer..


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 28, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is your pregnancy going?



I go in for my C-section at 6am! They won't start cutting till 7:30 though. I'm nervous!  But I'm looking forward to seeing this little person who's been boxing with my organs all this time and I bet she's cute. 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol you're funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was so nervous in the parking lot, I felt so self-conscious. Of course folks were looking at me, but all of them were white so they were loving it and  probably wondering how I got it to look like that! lol 

I am halfway ready to just start doing that as my signature style though... dry in like 8 cornrows going straight back, take it down in the morning and put my hair up in some kind of hairtoy or bun... and just KIM. You know, I bet it would grow like weeds if I did, too. Black folks would be giving me the side eye, but then again that happens to me a lot anyway  so whatever!

PS. I wish I did have the money for a Japanese boxwood comb and some camellia oil! But then one of my kids would use to dig in the trash can or something and you'd find me on the 11 o clock news going apeisht.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I would love to see your hair straightened....but if you do it now....you might be disapointed if June's update doesn't show stellar progress.... just a thought!  Reminder...meaning.....you would be back to the one month update again.... you did not like that before...



that's very true... i was quite butt hurt that last time i did a back to back check huh.  dont want that to happen again....  i should just wait huh


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that's very true... i was quite butt hurt that last time i did a back to back check huh. dont want that to happen again.... i should just wait huh


 
I would wait.... then you'd be so happy by the difference in the pictures!   Just keep up your regime and avoid hair disasters!!!! I want you to be very happy next update!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 29, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I would wait.... then you'd be so happy by the difference in the pictures!   Just keep up your regime and avoid hair disasters!!!! I want you to be very happy next update!


 i want to be happy too!!!  i think i've just been stressed about my hair.  silly stress about my hair i guess.  i vented in another thread... i dont quite feel better though


----------



## Traycee (Apr 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i do too... the stamps come in handy in times like these!
> 
> though i'm not even close to my tat anymore so its what ev for me now  lol


 
It will grow back before you know it


----------



## Traycee (Apr 29, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> That's Great!!!!! I love progress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.... I don't have a tat so I am using my butt crack!!!


 
Now thats funny...


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Apr 30, 2010)

All of you ladies seem to be right on track!

I cant wait to see all of the updates in June, but my update may be a little later than that.  
I just installed a partial weave, and I plan on rocking it for two months if I can.  ...although I usually only last in it for a month.  

Anyways, happy growing!
I just wanted to check in and say "WAZZAPPANIN"!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Detangling made easy.....*

As the hair gets longer and longer... the detangling process could become longer and longer.... So this time, before washing my hair I sectioned it in 4 braids, got in the shower and shampoo'd my scalp with my Shikakai Bar soap, rinsed my hair out throughly and squeeze repeatedly so there is no soap left in my hair (the bar soap is easy to rinse out. It doesn't make as much lather), then I take one braid down and slather on the conditioner (raking my fingers through over and over again) then re-braid that section. I repeated this for each section. I put on a plastic cap. Then I took a bath. After my bath, I took off the plastic cap and rinsed my braided hair. No more combing is necessary at this point. I let my hair dry this way... Once dry I did my oiling and guess what???? NO TANGLES! and only two or three hairs in the wide-tooth comb!!! So now daily it's just finger combing after oil and massage...This will be my method going forward whether I co-wash or not.... I figured if I was gonna go for Classic length, then I'd better find a better way to wash my hair and I think this is it!!!!! But if my hair get's thicker, I'll have to make it 6 braids instead of 4!


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

Ok ladies; In all fairness to the Hip Length Challenge, I started a new thread.... Classic Length 2010 Challenge Part I

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10864292#post10864292

It doesn't seem to make since for me to keep posting updates on this board. Even though I am so attached to all of you! So I will post my updates there. But I will be keeping an eye on you!

Maybe I won't get any participants! Which will make for a lonely road.... but I will post long hair styles and maybe you all will visit me once in a while!


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ok ladies; In all fairness to the Hip Length Challenge, I started a new thread.... Classic Length 2010 Challenge Part I
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10864292#post10864292
> 
> ...



WOW seriously, you're fired up. I'll check it out.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 2, 2010)

Candy, I'm no where near CL but I will check out your thread and cheer you on, get ideas. I should probably stop straightening my hair. I've been so disappointed at how slow it's been growing that I'm afraid my ungratefulness will hinder the progress. I am hoping that the sides catch up with the middle (tail) by June. 

Has anyone heard from LadyPaniolo? I believe her baby was born on Thursday.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2010)

yay!!! i wanna see the baby!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 2, 2010)

Ok so can I go crazy and join this challenge? I just measured from the bottom of my neck to the top of my jeans, which is about an inch below my hip bone. I have 7 inches to HL! WOW tape measures are the bizness! There are only 8 months left in the year so I HIGHLY doubt I'll make it, plus I'm transitioning. But it doesn't hurt to try right?

Alternatively, I'll probably maintain at WL or mbl....but I would love to see how long I can maintain healthy hair while transitioning!

You ladies are truly inspirational!


----------



## winnettag (May 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so can I go crazy and join this challenge? I just measured from the bottom of my neck to the top of my jeans, which is about an inch below my hip bone. I have 7 inches to HL! WOW tape measures are the bizness! There are only 8 months left in the year so I HIGHLY doubt I'll make it, plus I'm transitioning. *But it doesn't hurt to try right?*
> 
> Alternatively, I'll probably maintain at WL or mbl....but I would love to see how long I can maintain healthy hair while transitioning!
> 
> You ladies are truly inspirational!


 
It definitely doesn't hurt to try!  
I'm not going to make HL, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so can I go crazy and join this challenge? I just measured from the bottom of my neck to the top of my jeans, which is about an inch below my hip bone. I have 7 inches to HL! WOW tape measures are the bizness! There are only 8 months left in the year so I HIGHLY doubt I'll make it, plus I'm transitioning. But it doesn't hurt to try right?
> 
> Alternatively, I'll probably maintain at WL or mbl....but I would love to see how long I can maintain healthy hair while transitioning!
> 
> You ladies are truly inspirational!



Welcome, Yes try you might make it, maybe you'll have a growth spurt who knows.  Even if you don't make it to HL by Dec you'll be much, much closer like MBL or WL


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Welcome, Yes try you might make it, maybe you'll have a growth spurt who knows. Even if you don't make it to HL by Dec you'll be much, much closer like MBL or WL


 

If I don't make waist length by the end of the fall I'm chopping lol I'm currently mbl and only have about 3 inches to wl (not quite sure since i haven't straightened my ng) so if i can't get those 3 inches then I'm throwing myself a pity party/natural celebration and chopping


----------



## testimony777 (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Well I am bowing out of this challenge. I started noticing long pieces of broken hair. I was confused because my ends look really good, no splits or knots, I thought I was on the right track. Well I realized that my hair was breaking at the line of demarkation. 

Yes I have a line of demarkation, not between my natural hair and relaxed hair but as a result of past heat damage. I didn't think the damage was that bad because the hair still curls (though it is looser than the rest). I thought I would be able to grow it out to HL this year and then start slowly cutting it off next year. Well it has started to break so I decided to start cutting it off now. 

I had about two inches of heat damage and I have already trimmed one inch off. I will trim another inch in two months to get rid of the rest. I will still make WL this year but HL is out of the question. I am glad that you all are doing well. I can't wait to see all the progress pics in June. 

Take care ladies


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

Aw testimony that's so unfortunate, your hair is so lovely.  I'm glad you're doing what's best for your hair's ultimate health though.  Good on you.


----------



## Natural-K (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I know I'm really late on this challenge but I'd like to join. I've been on an LHCF hiatus but I'm back and hope to make it to HL but the end of the year.

My starting photo is from March '10. I hope this will do. I haven't taken any other stretched hair pics since the last time I straighten back in June '09.


----------



## Toy (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful Hair Natural-K


----------



## Natural-K (May 5, 2010)

Thank you Toy! So do u.


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

Natural K i'm DAROOOOOOOOOLIIIINNNNNN over that hair of yours girl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 5, 2010)

finally got my new phone so i can take pix again   but that will have to wait...  the "smart" phone... seems to be smarter than i am lol


----------



## Lucia (May 5, 2010)

@ Natural-K  gorgeous hair, I see someone kept up with their regimen on hiatus
how many inches until HL?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @ Natural-K  gorgeous hair, I see someone kept up with their regimen on hiatus
> how many inches until HL?


 
Co-signing!!! Wow that's some beautiful hair!  Love the curls.

How long have you been growing out your hair?


----------



## Natural-K (May 6, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Natural K i'm DAROOOOOOOOOLIIIINNNNNN over that hair of yours girl!


 


Lucia said:


> @ Natural-K  gorgeous hair, I see someone kept up with their regimen on hiatus
> how many inches until HL?


 


BostonMaria said:


> Co-signing!!! Wow that's some beautiful hair! Love the curls.
> 
> How long have you been growing out your hair?


 
Thanks so much Whimsy, Lucia, and BostonMaria. Ditto!! You all have gorgeous hair.

I estimate I'm 3.5"-4" from HL. I BC'ed to aprox shoulder length July '07. My last relaxer was in 2000 but I had heat damage (I believe the result of the marcel flat iron). Thanks to LHCF I learned some simple hair techniques that have really worked for me.


----------



## Whimsy (May 6, 2010)

Oooh, by the end of the year you're totally there!


----------



## your hair is your glory (May 7, 2010)

late but im in


----------



## Whimsy (May 8, 2010)

WELCOME your hair is your glory!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful hair YHISYG!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 8, 2010)

I flat ironed my hair the other nite right b4 i went out for the nite....as soon as i walked out the door it started shrinking....stupid humidity!!!


I don't plan on using anymore heat for a while....not until my next texlax touchup.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I flat ironed my hair the other nite right b4 i went out for the nite....as soon as i walked out the door it started shrinking....stupid humidity!!!
> 
> 
> I don't plan on using anymore heat for a while....not until my next texlax touchup.



Happens to me too.  I've been rollersetting and putting my hair up in a ponytail before heading out.  This is the only way to save my hair from the humidity.  Usually by June my hair laughs at rollers and flatirons.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 8, 2010)

Natural-K said:


>



Your hair is the beautiful....I love your curls.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 9, 2010)

Marking my spot...I'll get here by 12/2011!

Happy, Healthy, Hip-Length Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 9, 2010)

Hello HL Growers 



BostonMaria said:


> I haven't flatironed my hair in a few weeks. I don't even want to look at the length anymore. I felt like I was getting too obsessive about it. I don't want to be ungrateful for the long hair I do have, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I plan on just bunning it or keeping it in a curly ponytail till May. After May there's no use in flatironing anymore because in the summer my hair will go from straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds LOL
> 
> Speaking of May.. do we have another reveal in May?



Just keep doing what you're doing  The next reveal is June 22.



LadyPaniolo said:


> C-section is 4/29 and I want to look cute in all the pictures  lol. May as well double up and do some progress pics at the same time as I got snaps of me and baby.


Hope you & baby are doing well!!




LynnieB said:


> Awww thanks Candy *blush*.  I know I definitely have more than 1 or 2 hairs touching the back of my jeans and could technically claim it but I think I'll wait until the end of the summer - hopefully won't experience any hair-catastrophies .
> 
> I think this will be the last time me and Mr. Maxiglide will see each other until the fall but may just blow dry when I want it kindof straight and keep it mostly in twisties or twist outs during the summer.
> 
> Let's grow it ladies!!



Your hair is amazing as always!



BostonMaria said:


> Thanks!  I really don't know if I'll make it to hip length by Dec. I will hopefully get 3-4 inches by Dec, but don't know if it'll reach HL. That's ok though because I have to remember to just enjoy my hair.
> 
> I'm going back and forth on whether I should get my hair trimmed at the salon.  It'll be 3 years in September since I got my hair cut. I'd have to find somebody I trust.  Maybe I'll just get a trim in Dec.



How about after the June reveal?  At least then you will be in hair growing season. 



Whimsy said:


> OK now that I'm finally MBL and only a couple months (hopefully) from WL, I'm hopping in here.  I know I won't make HL by December 2010, but I'm in here for inspiration from all you long haired gals anyway!!



Happy Hair Growing



LadyPaniolo said:


> Hmm.. This is an interesting idea. :scratchch Maybe I could dry in Celie braids just to stretch it a bit, then the next day apply the condish and oil, and bun it. This is a good idea. I may well try this at some point.
> 
> Right now my hair is cornrowed up to facilitate half-wig wearing. I can also cornrow the very front if I want to wear one of my full wigs too, but I did the two areas separately so I can be a bit cooler in half wigs. I have 10 billion of them, might as well get some use out of them.
> 
> ...



This is a cute story!



ClassicBeauty said:


> I haven't posted an update in a while because the pregnancy has had my hair out of whack! It's been shedding like crazy. I'm planning on washing and straightening my hair this weekend, so I'll post pictures then.



Take care of yourself



Candy828 said:


> Ok ladies; In all fairness to the Hip Length Challenge, I started a new thread.... Classic Length 2010 Challenge Part I
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10864292#post10864292
> 
> ...



Please continue to stop by & cheer the rest of us who are still growing to HL.  Congrats on your progress.



testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I am bowing out of this challenge. I started noticing long pieces of broken hair. I was confused because my ends look really good, no splits or knots, I thought I was on the right track. Well I realized that my hair was breaking at the line of demarkation.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your hair care.  You will be missed here but I will check on your progress in the WL Challenge



Natural-K said:


> Hi Ladies, I know I'm really late on this challenge but I'd like to join. I've been on an LHCF hiatus but I'm back and hope to make it to HL but the end of the year.
> 
> My starting photo is from March '10. I hope this will do. I haven't taken any other stretched hair pics since the last time I straighten back in June '09.



:wow:You're almost there now!


your hair is your glory said:


> late but im in
> this pic is april 2010



:welcome3:Happy Hair Growing


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Marking my spot...I'll get here by 12/2011!
> 
> Happy, Healthy, Hip-Length Hair Growing Ladies!


Keep stopping by for tips & encouragement!


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> Thanks so much Whimsy, Lucia, and BostonMaria. Ditto!! You all have gorgeous hair.
> 
> I estimate I'm 3.5"-4" from HL. I BC'ed to aprox shoulder length July '07. My last relaxer was in 2000 but I had heat damage (I believe the result of the marcel flat iron). Thanks to LHCF I learned some simple hair techniques that have really worked for me.



Yeah that's why I use a maxiglide to straighten.  I'm about 3.5"- 4" from HL too if I want to even it up I'll need 1/2-1" more .  What's your regimen like now?


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 9, 2010)

Sorry for the delay :fallenang: in posting my March 22 update, but someone had "borrowed" my connector & my real life has been crazy intense 

Taking some time today to catch up with my fellow HL growers 

I have been really bad with my hair since this picture, wearing it out for interviews & very little protective styling so can't say that I've seen any progress since then but I am enjoying my hair

_BTW: My ends are not as thin as this section that I grabbed appears_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...  

THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL LENGTH CHECK!!!!! just me showing what i did 

so i did the roller set last nite just to try it out.  before bed i did not pin curl (though i should have), instead i brushed it out and did and extremely sloppy cross wrap (it was midnite and i was done lol).  i took down the wrap to see how it looked.  remember, my hair did not see a flat iron, not the roots or any part of it lol











i'm very pleased with the way my ends look.  barely any splits and my last cut was in oct and my last s&d was like i nov, maybe dec.  i love the way my hair feels though.  much better than how it feels when i flat iron, and i love the way that feels lol so that should tell yah!.  i'm pleased


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL LENGTH CHECK!!!!! just me showing what i did
> 
> ...


It looks so shiny & healthy!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2010)

Got a couple of scraggly hairs that dropped to a newer, longer length. I always think my hair has stopped getting longer. I was surprised to tug on it and see that it was a bit longer.  So don't be discouraged and think your hair has stopped gaining length. I know mine has been creeping really slowly since it got to waist length. Keep going. Stay with your routines. Can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of 2010.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 9, 2010)

Chicoro said:


> Got a couple of scraggly hairs that dropped to a newer, longer length. I always think my hair has stopped getting longer. I was surprised to tug on it and see that it was a bit longer.  So don't be discouraged and think your hair has stopped gaining length. I know mine has been creeping really slowly since it got to waist length. Keep going. Stay with your routines. Can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of 2010.


Congratulations on your continued growth 
Thanks for the encouragement!  My hair feels good so I am staying the course.


----------



## Natural-K (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL LENGTH CHECK!!!!! just me showing what i did
> 
> ...


 
You should be pleased. Your hair looks awesome. So thick and healthy right down to the ends. Looks like you have a great straightening technique with minimal heat that works for you.


----------



## Natural-K (May 9, 2010)

Chicoro said:


> Got a couple of scraggly hairs that dropped to a newer, longer length. I always think my hair has stopped getting longer. I was surprised to tug on it and see that it was a bit longer. So don't be discouraged and think your hair has stopped gaining length. I know mine has been creeping really slowly since it got to waist length. Keep going. Stay with your routines. Can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of 2010.


 
Thanks for the encouragement Chicoro. You are an inspiration!


----------



## Andy1979 (May 9, 2010)

So I am currently about 3 inches from Hip Length, but I am due for a trim.  My hair is not damaged, but it has been a year since my last trim and I need it shaped into layers so it will look cute curly (gonna wear it curly all summer).
I made an appt. for Saturday  so here's hoping that she does not cut too much off the back


----------



## Natural-K (May 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah that's why I use a maxiglide to straighten. I'm about 3.5"- 4" from HL too if I want to even it up I'll need 1/2-1" more . What's your regimen like now?


 
I bought the maxiglide at the end of last year when HSN had that special but I haven't tried it yet. I'm going to straighten my hair for the first time since June '09 for an event at this end of this month but I'm not sure if I want to risk experimenting with a new tool or go with my handy chi. For now I'm leaning towards trying the maxiglide. I expect I'll need a trim since my last one was March '09 and I don't dust.

As far as my regimen, I've haven't been strict with any routine. Co-washing once every week or two when I feel like it. Shampoo as needed. I think I deep conditioned maybe once this year. The constants have been no/low heat and wearing a silk scarf to bed. I usually moisturize with leave in or regular conditioner and seal with oil as part of my daily styling routine. 

My goal regimen is to co-wash weekly (tresemme rich moisture) and shampoo (CON) and deep condition (pantene r&n deep con mask) with my pibbs every other week. Moisturize (abba leave in), seal (EVCO), and twist at night and sleep in my silk scarf for a twist out daily style. Being back on the hair boards will hopefully motivate me to stick with it. Plus, taking the time to be diligent with a regimen will help me determine if it really makes a difference for me in the end. Without one I haven't had any setbacks but who's to say I might not have even more progress with one or how my long term outcome may be effected. We'll see...


----------



## Candy828 (May 10, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> So I am currently about 3 inches from Hip Length, but I am due for a trim. My hair is not damaged, but it has been a year since my last trim and I need it shaped into layers so it will look cute curly (gonna wear it curly all summer).
> I made an appt. for Saturday so here's hoping that she does not cut too much off the back


 
*Voice of warning!*

Andy1979 - What is more important? Reaching your hair length goal or looking cute curly? 

"The less breakage and split ends, the less you need to trim. Do not cut your hair more than you need to. If your hair is relatively healthy, just do S&D and dusting." I wouldn't let anyone touch that head until you reach the goal you are aiming for.... Think about it... Set backs is what destroys us every time!

When I think I want to look cute....I have a wig for such occassions!


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> So I am currently about 3 inches from Hip Length, but I am due for a trim.  My hair is not damaged, but it has been a year since my last trim and I need it shaped into layers so it will look cute curly (gonna wear it curly all summer).
> I made an appt. for Saturday  so here's hoping that she does not cut too much off the back



You should show them where you want your hair after the trim so there's no confusion-check out my blog on this topic. Your hairs looking great, not damaged maybe you should just do a S&D and hold off on the trim, I mean you're so close to HL and you don't need a stylist cutting you way back, we don't want you to have a set-back.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

i agree with candy and lucia...  i've been there 1st hand....  you dont want to go from 3 inches from hl to bsl in one fateful swoop like i did


----------



## BostonMaria (May 10, 2010)

Momo, your hair looks gorgeous!  I can't believe you didn't flatiron, it looks so straight.  My rollerset hair will come out *big* if I didn't flatiron. I get these spiral curls at the bottom. If I wanted to do a length check I'd have to flatiron it bone straight. 

BTW I think you're WSL again.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Momo, your hair looks gorgeous!  I can't believe you didn't flatiron, it looks so straight.  My rollerset hair will come out *big* if I didn't flatiron. I get these spiral curls at the bottom. If I wanted to do a length check I'd have to flatiron it bone straight.
> 
> BTW I think you're WSL again.



yeah, i was shocked at how straight it got too once i got over my shock.  when i 1st took the rollers down i did have the spirals.  then i took a paddle brush and brushed my hair out.  i had these big poofy waves like leobody lol  then i threw some product on it and wrapped it (cross wrap).  initially i thought i would wake up with bone straight hair (i know, i'm crazy) so i was disappointed with the results at 1st.  but then i kinda got to liking the waves so i left it.  

you know, i look at that pic and sometimes i think its wl but most times i think i'm a bit short.  i cant tell. its the waves throwing me off because if it were straight and i had any doubt i would just say i'm not and be done.  but because of the waves and the poofy roots i'm not sure how much length is hiding and how much is just poof pretending to be hidden length but isnt really hidden lol (dunno if that made sense or not)


----------



## BostonMaria (May 10, 2010)

Momo I stare at my hair and go back and forth on whether its WSL or MBL so I hear ya. I "claimed it" on my siggie but most of the time I wanna delete it LOL 



Chicoro said:


> Got a couple of scraggly hairs that dropped to a newer, longer length. I always think my hair has stopped getting longer. I was surprised to tug on it and see that it was a bit longer.  So don't be discouraged and think your hair has stopped gaining length. I know mine has been creeping really slowly since it got to waist length. Keep going. Stay with your routines. Can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of 2010.



Hi Chicoro!  
Sometimes I get discouraged and feel like my hair isn't growing. I am keeping up with my routine tho and taking care of my hair. By the way I've been using your bag (free bag with a purchase of 2 books) on the weekends. Still waiting for a Bostonian Nikko's cousin to stop me on the street and say hi LOL


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2010)

@ BM and Momo
ITA it's really hard to figure out on your own body if you're WL yet and should you claim it yet.  Technically WL is just above Belly button in the back or right @ belly button where the smallest part of your waist is, or where you can bend.   

I'm not claiming it myself this time, I'll wait until it's too obvious.  I think that actually I'd feel better claiming WL when I'm technically passed WL and approaching HL or @ HL cause even with pouffs or waves, it would still be WL.

Mommo you do look like you're grazing WL in the new siggy pic and your hairs got some wave to it, is WL for you the blue line?













The site of pics below doesn't have EL CBL SL APL MBL WL but good pics

http://www.ida.net/users/northstr/hairlength.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

yeah, i tried to see where the narrowest part of my wait was which is about 1.5-2 inches above  my belly button that's why i never really know


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah, i tried to see where the narrowest part of my wait was which is about 1.5-2 inches above  my belly button that's why i never really know



Yeah that's where you naturally bend then that's WL on you. Well congratz in advance you're most likely WL 
if you had gotten your hair pin straight.  But I feel ya I'm not claiming until my ends pass my belly button. So I won't tell anyone shhh 
You may want to bookmark those links/sites of those charts believe me it helps alot esp when you can't figure out where you hair length wise.


----------



## Andy1979 (May 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Voice of warning!*
> 
> Andy1979 - What is more important? Reaching your hair length goal or looking cute curly?
> 
> ...


WOW...thanks for the warning.  Actually reaching my hair goal and looking cute curly are equally important to me.  I finally have a curly hair regimen that keeps my curls defined all day but the shape is so off, I would look a hot mess all summer if i don't do something.  I will be sure to specify that i want to keep my length and i will post pics on saturday.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

i just realized i have a short stubby torso lol no wonder i meet goals so fast lmao


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just realized i have a short stubby torso lol no wonder i meet goals so fast lmao



 good so getting to HL will be a breeze


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 10, 2010)

Hi challengers! 

The baby and I are doing great! She's so cute that I forgive her for keeping me up all night lol. 

I wore wigs in the hospital... I was too busy with schoolwork to do anything nice with my hair  I have been wearing braidouts lately that are huge and curly... I'm enjoying how I look but I'm concerned about my ends... cuz in that state my hair only hangs to about APL  I need to start putting it in cute updos. 

I'm about to box up all my wigs, all the weave hair, all the braiding hair, and just ship it to someone. Don't know who just yet. But I really want to kick the fake hair habit, and learn to do my OWN styles. If I have the falsies to fall back on, I'll never learn. I need to sink or swim


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

YOU CAN SHIP THE HAIR TO ME!!!!! 

and i wanna see the baby.  are you gonna post pix? i'm glad you both are doing well...  our future lhcf'er awww


----------



## Lucia (May 10, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hi challengers!
> 
> The baby and I are doing great! She's so cute that I forgive her for keeping me up all night lol.
> 
> ...



Awww congratz on the little princess, I used to be so against weaves until I caught the bug when I got my hair braided w/ extensions, then braided weaves, braided under wigs, weave installs, phony ponys-all to get to WL which I did but I didn't know what to do with my hair at the new length cause I hadn't gone through the phases styling my hair @ diff. lengths along the way. 

I had to give up the weaves cold turkey.  I didn't even realize I was hooked on them until I caught myself hiding my hair in a scarf going to the BSS incognito, cause I didn't want my real hair to show, and I was WL at that time-ridiculous. 

So I bagged it all up gave some away threw some old ones away and was done with it.  I've been watching YT for styles and how to use donuts and hair padding-it's a great help in kicking the weave habit. I don't want to be dependent on weaves or wigs or whatever, I want to be able to do those long hairstyles with my own hair.  I posted some styling YT links earlier in thread.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 10, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> So I am currently about 3 inches from Hip Length, but I am due for a trim.  My hair is not damaged, but it has been a year since my last trim and I need it shaped into layers so it will look cute curly (gonna wear it curly all summer).
> I made an appt. for Saturday  so here's hoping that she does not cut too much off the back



No you didn't


----------



## Candy828 (May 10, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> WOW...thanks for the warning. Actually reaching my hair goal and looking cute curly are equally important to me. I finally have a curly hair regimen that keeps my curls defined all day but the shape is so off, I would look a hot mess all summer if i don't do something. I will be sure to specify that i want to keep my length and i will post pics on saturday.


 
Your happiness is all that matters!  Good Luck!


----------



## Candy828 (May 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just realized i have a short stubby torso lol no wonder i meet goals so fast lmao


 
HL here you come!  Now you can change your current length to WL and your goal to HL....  just saying because your new signature picture definitely does not look MBL to me!  "you should be smiling ear-to-ear right now!"


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> HL here you come!  Now you can change your current length to WL and your goal to HL....  just saying because your new signature picture definitely does not look MBL to me!  "you should be smiling ear-to-ear right now!"



Yeah exactly!  I'm glad somebody else agrees with me. 
BTW Candy, love the new siggie!


----------



## Lucia (May 11, 2010)

@ momo ITA w candy & bm your there if u count for wave shrinkage 
I don't think wl is as long as I used to think it was 
I hope I can be satisfied with a tl/cl cause that def my last stop on the lhj 
and way passed my original ultimate goal


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 11, 2010)

OMG loving the newer pics! Yall makingm e want to go roller set my hair lol


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 11, 2010)

......................................


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 11, 2010)

thanks everybody   i am cheesing!

i wore my hair in a pony tail today at work (dont work mondays no more).  and i had all of my hair haters in shock.  i even had one of my old supervisor say "oh, you're wearing fake pony tails again?"  i was like "ugh, no... its mine"  and she was like "whoa! when did it get so long?" lol i was just like  hair grows silly.

the best part was when one of my friends was playing with my pony tail.  this is the chick who told me that not trimming my hair was going to be a disaster.  and that my daily bun was going to make my hair fall out.  now i had told her that i was attempting to go a whole yr w/o trimming or s&d but that if at any point my hair appeared to be suffering i would cut no questions asked.  well she was all in my pony tail and then commented how soft and healthy it was and i said "but how can it be healthy if my hair hasnt seen scissors since 2009 and its always in a bun that will make my hair fall out?!"  she looked stumped for a second as if she forgot she said those words in the 1st place then smiled and said "so i was wrong...  maybe i should start using that spray you made for me"  that made me smile lol


----------



## Spring (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful progress MzMoMo!


----------



## Candy828 (May 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks everybody  i am cheesing!
> 
> i wore my hair in a pony tail today at work (dont work mondays no more). and i had all of my hair haters in shock. i even had one of my old supervisor say "oh, you're wearing fake pony tails again?" i was like "ugh, no... its mine" and she was like "whoa! when did it get so long?" lol i was just like  hair grows silly.
> 
> the best part was when one of my friends was playing with my pony tail. this is the chick who told me that not trimming my hair was going to be a disaster. and that my daily bun was going to make my hair fall out. now i had told her that i was attempting to go a whole yr w/o trimming or s&d but that if at any point my hair appeared to be suffering i would cut no questions asked. well she was all in my pony tail and then commented how soft and healthy it was and i said "but how can it be healthy if my hair hasnt seen scissors since 2009 and its always in a bun that will make my hair fall out?!" she looked stumped for a second as if she forgot she said those words in the 1st place then smiled and said "so i was wrong... maybe i should start using that spray you made for me" that made me smile lol


 
yea.... I had to break out "*your hair juice recipe"* this week... some of the days were too humid for just oil!  It is a life saver and I thank you very much for that!


----------



## Toy (May 11, 2010)

MZMOMO Your Hair is beautiful Great Progress!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 11, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> yea.... I had to break out "*your hair juice recipe"* this week... some of the days were too humid for just oil!  It is a life saver and I thank you very much for that!



I'M GLAD YOU LIKED IT!  its really the only thing i can spray in my hair that works.  everything store bought is just too heavy, sticky, or build-uppy (that a word?)

i used it on my friends and her hair felt wonderful!  even she admitted she loved the way her hair felt, but she's lazy and doesnt keep up with it and then complains how her hair sucks  silly rabbit


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 11, 2010)

Toy said:


> MZMOMO Your Hair is beautiful Great Progress!



thank you much


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL LENGTH CHECK!!!!! just me showing what i did
> 
> ...





Beautiful...Keep growing!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

Hey ladies
I did my daughter's and stepdaughter's hair yesterday (DC+Rollerset+Flatiron) and I wanted to share some pictures of my 11 yr old DD's hair. Is she classic length or tailbone? I really can't tell.  Curly her hair shrinks up to BSL.  I used Skala as a leave-in and their hair came out sooo soft.
















BTW most of the time she begs me to cut her hair LOL  She was born bald as an eagle. By age 7 her hair was this length. I think this is her terminal length because its been this length for a while. Whenever I do cut it her hair grows back pretty quickly.  This is the length I want my hair to be when it grows up LOL

Her regimen: DC once in a blue moon. Co-wash pretty much every day. Her hair is always in a curly ponytail 99% of the time. I cut her ends every 2 years.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 11, 2010)

i think she's tlb and i think i would like to barrow her hair please and thank you


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2010)

MZ MOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgous!!

Beautiful hair.

Way to grow girl!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think she's tlb and i think i would like to barrow her hair please and thank you



She has a weird butt so its hard to tell LOL  Her hair reaches mid-bum (is that a real word ) and that's why I thought maybe classic, but yeah tailbone sounds about right. 

Whimsy, is that avatar picture a professional photograph? Very nice!


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> She has a weird butt so its hard to tell LOL  Her hair reaches mid-bum (is that a real word ) and that's why I thought maybe classic, but yeah tailbone sounds about right.
> 
> Whimsy, is that avatar picture a professional photograph? Very nice!



LMAO i like mid bum better than tailbone 

Thanks, it is a pro pic.  All makeup/lights/retouching.erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 12, 2010)

So I'm gonna stop dreaming and withdraw from this challenge. I *will* cut my hair to full SL in June to help with my transition (I'll be doing braids for the summer and it takes too long braiding mbl hair with extensions). I decided to officialy withdraw from all the long haired challenges to further push me towards cutting since I've been changing my mind back and forth for the past 3 month!

Good luck ladies and keep growing that beautiful hair! Hopefully I can join the hip length 2013 challenge as a natural!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> LMAO i like mid bum better than tailbone
> 
> Thanks, it is a pro pic.  All makeup/lights/retouching.erplexed



Hey I wish I could airbrush my love handles!  I'd be looking like a 25 yr old if I had Paintbrush skills LOL



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I'm gonna stop dreaming and withdraw from this challenge. I *will* cut my hair to full SL in June to help with my transition (I'll be doing braids for the summer and it takes too long braiding mbl hair with extensions). I decided to officialy withdraw from all the long haired challenges to further push me towards cutting since I've been changing my mind back and forth for the past 3 month!
> 
> Good luck ladies and keep growing that beautiful hair! Hopefully I can join the hip length 2013 challenge as a natural!!!



Awww don't be discouraged!  I remember when I was in your shoes. I had to cut my hair too because I didn't want to fall in love with the length. It will be longer than ever before you know it.  When I did the BC it was a tough decision because my transitioning hair was so lush and perdy LOL I did the BC in Sept of 2007 from SL to ear length.  Exactly a year later I was APL. It'll grow, plus you'll be all natural.


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Momo I stare at my hair and go back and forth on whether its WSL or MBL so I hear ya. I "claimed it" on my siggie but most of the time I wanna delete it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi BostonMaria!
Sometimes, the longer the hair gets, the slower it seems to grow. Like you did at the beginning of the journey, before you SAW any progress, you have to walk by faith again. Meaning although you can't see any progress, you have to keep going. It will come again.

Glad you are using your bag! I think LHCF members aka Nikko's cousins, are concentrated in the Atlanta and New York areas.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

Chicoro said:


> Hi BostonMaria!
> Sometimes, the longer the hair gets, the slower it seems to grow. Like you did at the beginning of the journey, before you SAW any progress, *you have to walk by faith again. Meaning although you can't see any progress, you have to keep going. It will come again.*
> 
> Glad you are using your bag! I think LHCF members aka Nikko's cousins, are concentrated in the Atlanta and New York areas.



Chicoro you're always full of wisdom. Thank you, the bolded puts it all in perspective for me.

There are many Nikko's cousins in the Boston area.  I'm just waiting for one to stop me on the subway


----------



## Lucia (May 12, 2010)

LeobodyC5 update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIn6...iI&feature=sub


----------



## Lucia (May 12, 2010)

Hi Chicoro, 
haven't seen you in a while glad to see you here, you always give great advice.  Can't wait to see your updates.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 14, 2010)

Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:

I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.

I discovered that when i leave conditioner in my hair....my waves are more defined...so i'm gonna start trying to do some wash and go's.

I am loving my hair right now....now i gotta find something really good to moisturize my hair with...maybe i should just use leave in conditioners to moisturize with??


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:
> 
> I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.
> 
> ...


 C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!
:woohoo:


----------



## Whimsy (May 14, 2010)

Smilingelephant you can leave some of your regular conditioner in too, then use a leave in for more moisture.  Have you tried cantu conditioning cream? it's so good.  Or maybe you can become a jerryjuice-head like erryone else on the forum.

PS elephant WHERE ARE THE PICS!


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:
> 
> I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.
> 
> ...



Congratz  
that's a milestone passing WL is a BIG DEAL don't sell yourself short. You're on to HL now 
Whatever conditioner your hair really likes, as long as it doesn't have salt, alcohols in it leave it in your hair, my absolute fav is Suave Tropical Coconut for CW and as my leave-in even though it's not actually a leave in.


----------



## Toy (May 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:
> 
> I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.
> 
> ...


 

Congrats now we want pics!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (May 14, 2010)

This thread is so exciting to watch.  You guys have hair I have see in my dreams.  Good luck in your challenge.
Also, I think I heard of Chicoro.  Doesn't she have a book?


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> This thread is so exciting to watch.  You guys have hair I have see in my dreams.  Good luck in your challenge.
> Also, I think I heard of Chicoro.  Doesn't she have a book?



Yes she does it's called grow it! you can find it @ 
www.amazon.com just type in chicoro or grow it she's wearing bantu knots on the cover


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 14, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Smilingelephant you can leave some of your regular conditioner in too, then use a leave in for more moisture. Have you tried cantu conditioning cream? it's so good. Or maybe you can become a *jerryjuice-head like erryone else on the forum.*
> 
> *PS elephant WHERE ARE THE PICS![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Whimsy said:
> 
> 
> > Smilingelephant you can leave some of your regular conditioner in too, then use a leave in for more moisture. Have you tried cantu conditioning cream? it's so good. Or maybe you can become a *jerryjuice-head like erryone else on the forum.*
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> SmilingElephant said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOO what do you mean?!!! We want pics now!!! I've been stalking you since you made mbl and have been waiting to see you get to WL. Don't deprive us until the end of the summer it just AINT RIGHT!
> ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2010)

i want pix too


----------



## Candy828 (May 15, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:
> 
> I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.
> 
> ...


 
GO Girl!:sweet: With progress like that you will make HL and be onto TL by the end of the year.... So I expect to see you in the CL Part 2 Challenge!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2010)

Lol!! Thanx Candy!!

I dont think i want to go past Hip Length tho....i'll be happy getting just halfway to Hip Length tho.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2010)

Okay i posted one pic in my fotki...its the last one on page 2.

You'll see its not much of a difference from last length check.
http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/picture-003.html


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 15, 2010)

YAAAAY Your hair looks great SmilingElephant! How often do you do length checks?


ETA: Oh wow I didn't know you had a blog too  Adding that to my blog rotations!

ETA Again: What problems are you having that you can't stretch past 10 weeks? Perhaps I could be of some assistance!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 15, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> ... You'll see its not much of a difference from last length check.



*You* may not see much difference, but *I* see MORE of your strands are touching your waist belt.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> *You* may not see much difference, but *I* see MORE of your strands are touching your waist belt.



100% AGREE!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> YAAAAY Your hair looks great SmilingElephant! How often do you do length checks?
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh wow I didn't know you had a blog too  Adding that to my blog rotations!
> ...


 

Thanx girlie!

I do length checks every time i texlax so thats about every 2-3 months.

I like the feeling of newgrowth but then it just gets to be waaaay to much for me to deal with after week 8. My buns don't look right....and then i'm tempted to use heat bc i get tired of the matting and the detangling and then my edges are really hard to deal with and i get depressed.......so by week 9 or 10 i'm ready to texlax....but so far so good tho


ETA: Yeah i started my blog not too long ago....i was gonna transition..that's what it was for... but then decided its not for me...however i'm gonna update it from time to time for my hair journey.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2010)

so guys...  i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....



someone pm'd me about my reggie.  of course i was happy to advise...  then she said it....  she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, celinstarr....  i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me?  i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol


----------



## Whimsy (May 16, 2010)

^^^ Awwww!!!!
I'm sure you're TONS of people's hair idols, just most people aren't tellin ya!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....
> 
> 
> 
> someone pm'd me about my reggie.  of course i was happy to advise...  then she said it....  she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, celinstarr....  i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me?  i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol



You have beautiful hair! I'm sure you're a hair idol to many women on this board!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys... i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....
> 
> 
> 
> someone pm'd me about my reggie. of course i was happy to advise... then she said it.... she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, *celinstarr*.... i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me? i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol


 
Good for you!  Your hair is wonderful.  I bet lots of people *heart* your hair.

Strangely enough, I find myself taken aback when others describe me as a hair idol/inspiration.  FlowerHair and the other names that you mentioned are the ones that I consider hair idols.  I remember looking at their hair pics for inspiration back in 2007 when I was still transitioning and becoming serious about taking care of my hair.  I never would have thought I could grow hair past waist length like them.


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....
> 
> 
> 
> someone pm'd me about my reggie.  of course i was happy to advise...  then she said it....  she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, celinstarr....  i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me?  i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol



See that hair anorexia will get you all twisted up, congratz the 1st time someone wrote me I inspired them, I was shocked b/c I didn't feel my hair was full WL even hemline, or even long enough.  I've been hit by the hair anorexia too, just hope that reaching HL will cure it for me.   Just keep doing what you're doing cause it's working for you.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Momo I stare at my hair and go back and forth on whether its WSL or MBL so I hear ya. I "claimed it" on my siggie but most of the time I wanna delete it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have lovely hair. 

I go back & forth on my actual length tooerplexed  But instead of getting discouraged about whether or not it's growing, I've started enjoying the length that it is at currently


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 18, 2010)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I forgot that I joined this challenge.  I haven’t done a length check in a while.



Thanks for checking in.  How's the hair growing?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 18, 2010)

I think that most of the ladies in this thread are probably somebody's hair idol. It's very awe-inspiring to think about, huh? I remember when I was lurking in 2006 and I saw ladies who had BSL hair and thought WOW, maybe I could do that too? :scratchch Those posters aren't active members anymore, lots of them. But nevertheless they are hair idols of mine. Chicorro is my MAIN hair idol... I was having a hard time forming my own reggie and I decided to just jack hers  and adapt it to my Crown & Glory as much as possible. It worked :wink2:


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies
> I did my daughter's and stepdaughter's hair yesterday (DC+Rollerset+Flatiron) and I wanted to share some pictures of my 11 yr old DD's hair. Is she classic length or tailbone? I really can't tell.  Curly her hair shrinks up to BSL.  I used Skala as a leave-in and their hair came out sooo soft.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing.  You did a great job on her hair.  It looks TL to me  My current length goal.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I'm gonna stop dreaming and withdraw from this challenge. I *will* cut my hair to full SL in June to help with my transition (I'll be doing braids for the summer and it takes too long braiding mbl hair with extensions). I decided to officialy withdraw from all the long haired challenges to further push me towards cutting since I've been changing my mind back and forth for the past 3 month!
> 
> Good luck ladies and keep growing that beautiful hair! Hopefully I can join the hip length 2013 challenge as a natural!!!


Best of luck with your hair goals!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 18, 2010)

LadyPaniolo is that you RIGHT AFTER the baby was born? Wow you look beautiful! I've never seen a mother fit for a picture until they left the hospital lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Best of luck with your hair goals!


 
Thanks! I ended up just doing a minichop of 3 inches so I guess I'm back at bsl or right above.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> You have lovely hair.
> 
> I go back & forth on my actual length tooerplexed But instead of getting discouraged about whether or not it's growing, I've started enjoying the length that it is at currently


 

Yeah i'm tryin to stop lingering on wondering exactly what length i am. But i am actually enjoying my length right now....i don't have hairnorexia anymore...thats for sure!!

When your hair gets caught in your armpits...that should cure it! lol!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 18, 2010)

Lady P u look so pulled together in that pic! I hope when i have kids i'll look like that right after!!...i highly doubt it though.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> LadyPaniolo is that you RIGHT AFTER the baby was born? Wow you look beautiful! I've never seen a mother fit for a picture until they left the hospital lol





SmilingElephant said:


> Lady P u look so pulled together in that pic! I hope when i have kids i'll look like that right after!!...i highly doubt it though.



Thanks ladies! I was an hour or so after delivery at that point. They had pumped me full of bags and bags of IV fluids, so I look a bit puffy in the face erplexed lol but I still like the pic anyway. I wore that wig in the hospital so tough it got all matted in the back  and it had been my fave, too.


----------



## Candy828 (May 18, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I think that most of the ladies in this thread are probably somebody's hair idol. It's very awe-inspiring to think about, huh? I remember when I was lurking in 2006 and I saw ladies who had BSL hair and thought WOW, maybe I could do that too? :scratchch Those posters aren't active members anymore, lots of them. But nevertheless they are hair idols of mine. Chicorro is my MAIN hair idol... I was having a hard time forming my own reggie and I decided to just jack hers  and adapt it to my Crown & Glory as much as possible. It worked :wink2:


 
Ditto! LadyPaniolo, you and the baby are looking just lovely! She is beautiful! I am sure our newest LHCF member will be as  as her mom with long flowing hair! So I want to see updates of little miss america as time goes on!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 19, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ditto! LadyPaniolo, you and the baby are looking just lovely! She is beautiful! I am sure our newest LHCF member will be as  as her mom with long flowing hair! So I want to see updates of little miss america as time goes on!



i agree...  i think your little one needs to show updates too ^_^ (even if its just for us to drool over her and num-num her cheeks lol)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 19, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I think that most of the ladies in this thread are probably somebody's hair idol. It's very awe-inspiring to think about, huh? I remember when I was lurking in 2006 and I saw ladies who had BSL hair and thought WOW, maybe I could do that too? :scratchch Those posters aren't active members anymore, lots of them. But nevertheless they are hair idols of mine. Chicorro is my MAIN hair idol... I was having a hard time forming my own reggie and I decided to just jack hers  and adapt it to my Crown & Glory as much as possible. It worked :wink2:



you know... i think you're very right.  lol


----------



## yamilee21 (May 19, 2010)

LadyPaniolo, I have to agree with everyone that you look amazing in that picture. Wow! And welcome to your little cutie.


----------



## Whimsy (May 19, 2010)

Congrats ladypaniolo and yes you look fierce an hour after delivery, go you!!!!

now, screw your hair, i want more pix of that lil cutie!!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 19, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmkay so i texlaxed yesterday....i've only gained an inch in a half so there's really not much of a difference since my last texlaxing in March. I went from 26 inches to 27.5 inches which is waistlength and a half an inch on me:woohoo:
> 
> I'm so happy....but i was trying to go for 12-16 weeks but i never seem to be able to go past 10....but oh well.
> 
> ...




You are so on your way to HL!!  Congrats on the growth & loving your hair!!



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....
> 
> someone pm'd me about my reggie.  of course i was happy to advise...  then she said it....  she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, celinstarr....  i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me?  i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol



You shouldn't be shocked You have gorgeous hair


LadyPaniolo said:


> I think that most of the ladies in this thread are probably somebody's hair idol. It's very awe-inspiring to think about, huh? I remember when I was lurking in 2006 and I saw ladies who had BSL hair and thought WOW, maybe I could do that too? :scratchch Those posters aren't active members anymore, lots of them. But nevertheless they are hair idols of mine. Chicorro is my MAIN hair idol... I was having a hard time forming my own reggie and I decided to just jack hers  and adapt it to my Crown & Glory as much as possible. It worked :wink2:



OMG!  You look amazing!  & I love your :littleang



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Thanks! I ended up just doing a minichop of 3 inches so I guess I'm back at bsl or right above.



So are you happy with your cut?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 19, 2010)

I'm undecided. I would like to cut more because I just want to hurry up and be natural. I'm not focused on reaching wl that much for this year but I'm not sure if I want to cut some more again next month. I don't know what to do with my hair! Guess I should just bun until I decide.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 19, 2010)

Try enjoying it at this length before you cut some more especially with the summer months coming up & the shrinkage factor!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I have been MIA for several weeks, many things happening in the real world. Considering all I have been through and the stress that came with it, it's a wonder I have hair on my head.

The good news is, I have not lost any. I have been neglecting it though, not by choice. Hopefully I will get the strength to work with it this weekend.

Congratulations Lady P, I agree with the others, you look GAUWGOUS!

Off to catch up on what I've missed.


----------



## Lucia (May 20, 2010)

@LP u look great and the baby is so cute congratz mamma

I'm a little frustrated with my shrinkage factor right now
I see full apl or bsl on someone and Even thigh I'm MBL straight I'm not even full APL yet curly
I've been cw and a bunning fool since last time I flat ironed.
I don't want to use heat too much until I hit goal
I'm hoping I'll have less shrinkage as it gets longer
but the shrinkage is really bugging me lately


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i got a pm today with what i think is officially the best hair compliment i've ever gotten on my hhj....
> 
> 
> 
> someone pm'd me about my reggie.  of course i was happy to advise...  then she said it....  she said i was her new hair idol. NO ONES EVER SAID THAT TO ME BEFORE!!! i thought to my self "WHAT??? me???" i mean when i think of hair idols i think of flowerhair, chicaro (hope i sp right), pokahontas, celinstarr....  i mean people with like ridiculous hair!!! but me?  i'm not in that league  so that tickled me and made my day (i had a terrible day) so i thought i would share lol



But your hair is so gorgeous why would you not have people thinking you are a hair idol? I mean duh


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 20, 2010)

I promise for my next update I will have dh take it for me. My pics have been looking so bootleg I noticed lol. I need to get better about caring about that.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 20, 2010)

How is everyone's hair doing? Mine is in a co-washed bun right about now. I'm gonna wash and roller set it tonight though for this weekend.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2010)

my hair is dirty as all get up right now.  i need to wash tonite!  but i'll prolly wait til tomorrow lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 21, 2010)

My hair is super moisturized right now after a great hour long DC treatment earlier today

I REALLY needed it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

i need to dc too


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 22, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @LP u look great and the baby is so cute congratz mamma
> 
> I'm a little frustrated with my shrinkage factor right now
> I see full apl or bsl on someone and Even thigh I'm MBL straight I'm not even full APL yet curly
> ...



Try not to let the shrinkage factor get you down.  Think about the rose that closes up at night & then expands in the warmth of the sun.  Shrinkage is another aspect of the beauty of our hair 

BTW: Are you talking about shrinkage for WnGs? Braid/twist-outs? What products do you use for styling?


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 22, 2010)

Is anyone doing anything special or different with their hair this weekend?  
i.e trying new conditioners

I may CW w/ the skala jaborandi condish I found.  I am tempted to try a WnG but really need to put my hair up in prep for the next length check-in


----------



## LatterGlory (May 22, 2010)

I just want to thank Celinastar & Traycee for posting about the flexi 8. This in my favorite hair candy ( at the moment) it's in my hair as I type.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 22, 2010)

Thank you ladies so much for all the compliments on me and my little one!  So much love on LHCF!  

My hair is cornrowed up right now, so that I can wear it in a braidout. I probably should DC today while I do my homework... but the thing is my hair takes forever and a day to dry! If I cornrow it up, I have to allow like 36 hours for it to dry before I can take them down. So if I DC today, that's even longer before I can wear my hair down. 

I have been so tempted to flat iron lately! I want to check my length since I've been on the gelatin supplements for a while. June 21 is the next length check, right?


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 22, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone's hair doing? Mine is in a co-washed bun right about now. I'm gonna wash and roller set it tonight though for this weekend.


Mine is doing good.  I did a rollerset set week.  Trying to decide if I want to do another one.  
What, if any, products do you use when you rollerset?  Do you blow dry or flat iron roots or leave it as is?  Post pics if you like


----------



## Whimsy (May 22, 2010)

I just took out twists I've had in for most of the week.  I'm going to do a mini DC this morning and just wear a wash n go pulled back in a ponytail to this meetup. Then tonight I'm braiding it up for a braidout tomorrow.  I'll bun on monday and DC and braid up again on tuesday before we head for vacay on weds.

I know it's a lot going on these few days, but after vacay I'm going to be a bun maniac again.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Is anyone doing anything special or different with their hair this weekend?
> i.e trying new conditioners
> 
> I may CW w/ the skala jaborandi condish I found.  I am tempted to try a WnG but really need to put my hair up in prep for the next length check-in



funny that you say this... i just picked up some skala prods and i want to use them today (as soon as i stop being lazy)

i'm also trying to decide if i want to attempt another roller set.  i mean practice makes perfect, but is there a such thing as too much indirect heat?  like i know if i used a flat iron once a week my hair would be mad at me,  but what about my soft bonnet dryer?  would once a week be too much?  i mean i doubt i would actually roller set every week cause i'm lazy.  but i got kind of addicted to the last one i did and was sad to see it go, so i may do it more often then i think lol

eta:never buying skala again!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 22, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I am currently flat ironed, due to an occassion.  I have been alternating b/n w&g's and buns using deep conditioner as a leave. I am taking my kids swimming during the week, so the deep conditioner has been protecting my hair.  So far so good, but I am resisting the scissors right now    ....


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Try not to let the shrinkage factor get you down.  Think about the rose that closes up at night & then expands in the warmth of the sun.  Shrinkage is another aspect of the beauty of our hair
> 
> BTW: Are you talking about shrinkage for WnGs? Braid/twist-outs? What products do you use for styling?



Yes I'm trying to experiment and get my WnG's looking decent, it's hit and miss right now and it shrinks up so bad, I do know I could stretch it, but I don't use hairdryers/diffusers even though I have one for emergencies, I always air dry, I don't want to start using blowdryers on the regular again. 

Right now I'm testing out Mixed Chicks leave in styler and Kinky curly knot today and curling custard.  Hopefully I can get it right for summer, if not I really don't know what to try next.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 23, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> funny that you say this... i just picked up some skala prods and i want to use them today (as soon as i stop being lazy)
> 
> i'm also trying to decide if i want to attempt another roller set.  i mean practice makes perfect, but is there a such thing as too much indirect heat?  like i know if i used a flat iron once a week my hair would be mad at me,  but what about my soft bonnet dryer?  would once a week be too much?  i mean i doubt i would actually roller set every week cause i'm lazy.  but i got kind of addicted to the last one i did and was sad to see it go, so i may do it more often then i think lol
> 
> eta:never buying skala again!



I saw your post in the Skala thread Sorry you had a bad experience.  I'm sure your hair will recover soon




Lucia said:


> Yes I'm trying to experiment and get my WnG's looking decent, it's hit and miss right now and it shrinks up so bad, I do know I could stretch it, but I don't use hairdryers/diffusers even though I have one for emergencies, I always air dry, I don't want to start using blowdryers on the regular again.
> 
> Right now I'm testing out Mixed Chicks leave in styler and Kinky curly knot today and curling custard.  Hopefully I can get it right for summer, if not I really don't know what to try next.



I've heard mixed reviews about Mixed Chicks.  I am not tempted to try it.  However, I did pick up the Knot Today.  I wasn't ready to fork over the money for the curling custard since I have way too many gels in my closet & I've read that many find the eco-styler gel works just as well or better for considerably less.  Also, I read that the CC can leave white chunks if mixed with the wrong thing or if hair hasn't been shampooed.  Have you tried KT under eco-styler?  I saw it in your product Fotki.


----------



## LynnieB (May 23, 2010)

Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks.  Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists.  Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .

Washed and detangled last night.  Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.

Just when I think it won't grow much anymore, I stretched the nape and it's about 3-3.5 inches to butt crack .

I've got all day today to figure out what to do with it - may go another round of twists since that last batch was just so convenient.  

Nappiversiary (bc'd 5/07 after transitioning for 15 months) coming up in the next few days!  Can't believe 3 years living with natural hair has went by so quickly or how much growth I've gotten and retained over the past 4+ years!!

HHG everyone!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 23, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yes I'm trying to experiment and get my WnG's looking decent, it's hit and miss right now and it shrinks up so bad, I do know I could stretch it, but I don't use hairdryers/diffusers even though I have one for emergencies, I always air dry, I don't want to start using blowdryers on the regular again.
> 
> Right now I'm testing out Mixed Chicks leave in styler and Kinky curly knot today and curling custard.  Hopefully I can get it right for summer, if not I really don't know what to try next.




Don't let the shrinkage get you down.  The summer brings the humidity & lots of shrinkage erplexed, but on the bright side...hair tends to grow faster in the summer season!  So, soon your hair will be longer, and the shrinkage will be less.   I am sure that you will find a good mixture/leave-in for your hair.

I wish you continued success!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I saw your post in the Skala thread Sorry you had a bad experience.  I'm sure your hair will recover soon



yeah... i dont think i did too much damage since i detangle with my fingers, i was as gentle as possible.  once my hair air dried my hair seemed fine.  so i dont think i caused a set back or anything.  especially since when i 1st started my hhj i would lose that much hair every wash day sooooo since i still had hair on my head back then i'm sure i'm fine lol


BUT NEVER AGAIN! lol


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 23, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks.  Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists.  Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .
> 
> Washed and detangled last night.  Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.
> 
> ...



I just peeped your album, I love your natural twists LynneB! You and your hair are  !


----------



## Whimsy (May 23, 2010)

Hey yall, I tried the mixed chicks and liked it.  I just reviewed it and put the results on my blog.

I didn't use too much, and i used it on hair that was moisturized and had some condish left in after the cowash. My washngo was defined and curly and fluffy and soft.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hey yall, I tried the mixed chicks and liked it.  I just reviewed it and put the results on my blog.
> 
> I didn't use too much, and i used it on hair that was moisturized and had some condish left in after the cowash. My washngo was defined and curly and fluffy and soft.



i've always wanted to try mixed chicks.  i just hate ordering stuff online...  maybe i need to play on their website again


----------



## Whimsy (May 23, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i've always wanted to try mixed chicks.  i just hate ordering stuff online...  maybe i need to play on their website again



They have it at drugstore.com too I think.


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:
			
		

> I've heard mixed reviews about Mixed Chicks. I am not tempted to try it. However, I did pick up the Knot Today. I wasn't ready to fork over the money for the curling custard since I have way too many gels in my closet & I've read that many find the eco-styler gel works just as well or better for considerably less. Also, I read that the CC can leave white chunks if mixed with the wrong thing or if hair hasn't been shampooed. Have you tried KT under eco-styler? I saw it in your product Fotki.




Thanks for the idea, I haven't tried that yet.  I clarify with ACV diluted in water, I don't use shampoo.  I'm going to have to use these up anyways so I'll have to find the right combo to make both work.  Actually the mixed chicks worked pretty good, no leave-in underneath either but I did feel a little residue but I don't care cause it set my curls pretty good and weighed them down some.  Maybe if I use an extra moisturizer  leave-in underneath maybe that will give me the weighted look I want. 





LoveLongLocks said:


> Don't let the shrinkage get you down.  The summer brings the humidity & lots of shrinkage erplexed, but on the bright side...hair tends to grow faster in the summer season   !  So, soon your hair will be longer, and the shrinkage will be less.  I am sure that you will find a good mixture/leave-in for your hair.
> I wish you continued success!




Yeah I usually do get a major growth spurt during summer so I'm sure that will help with shrinkage. Well I'll just keep experimenting on the weekends until I get it right, I also don't want to rely on tons of products to get my look going, I'll have to look up reggie's of curlyheads and maybe jack what they do. For now it's CW and PS-ing all the way.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

I hope this link works....its a really cute updo that i think im gonna make this my new everyday style!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I hope this link works....its a really cute updo that i think im gonna make this my new everyday style!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA


 
Coming out of lurker mode just to say thanks for this. Even though I'm nowhere close to you ladies in length, this PS will work for me, too. This is sooo simple & cute.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Coming out of lurker mode just to say thanks for this. Even though I'm nowhere close to you ladies in length, this PS will work for me, too. This is sooo simple & cute.


 
No problem!!

I find that styles that work on SL-BSL hair work GREAT on MBL-WL hair...or longer


----------



## LatterGlory (May 24, 2010)

_____________________


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 24, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks.  Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists.  Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .
> 
> Washed and detangled last night.  Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your continued growth Loving your hair as always


----------



## Lucia (May 24, 2010)

OMG either I'm delusional or my natural PS has some bling to it, seriously it has some slight dare I say it shine, I misted my hair w/ plain water, used my beloved Suave Tropical coconut, some EVOO then followed up with some Ecostyler Krystal clear gel brushed then smoothed with my hands.  No scarf necessary, just shiny waves.  I'll post pics in my fotki. Just when I was feeling a little blue, I found the right shine mixture.


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks.  Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists.  Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .
> 
> Washed and detangled last night.  Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.
> 
> ...




Congrats,Wow! Butt length..........(KEEP GROWING)





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2010)

Hello everyone! Just saying hi!
Haven't been doing much to my hair lately. Been in a funk and a little down  but I'll be ok. When you see me do nothing to my hair you know something is up with me LOL


----------



## jupitermoon (May 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone! Just saying hi!
> Haven't been doing much to my hair lately. Been in a funk and a little down  but I'll be ok. When you see me do nothing to my hair you know something is up with me LOL


 


I hope you feel better.  You always seem like such a cheerful, upbeat person.  If you need to vent/talk feel free.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 25, 2010)

Lucia said:


> OMG either I'm delusional or my natural PS has some bling to it, seriously it has some slight dare I say it shine, I misted my hair w/ plain water, used my beloved Suave Tropical coconut, some EVOO then followed up with some Ecostyler Krystal clear gel brushed then smoothed with my hands.  No scarf necessary, just shiny waves.  I'll post pics in my fotki. Just when I was feeling a little blue, I found the right shine mixture.




I"m glad you found something that works but I didn't see the picture in your Fotkioke:


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone! Just saying hi!
> Haven't been doing much to my hair lately. Been in a funk and a little down  but I'll be ok. When you see me do nothing to my hair you know something is up with me LOL



Sorry to hear that you've been blue.   But glad to know that you will be ok.  These are challenging times for so many people on so many different levels.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 25, 2010)

CelinaStarr - I just peeked at your new pics in your Fotki. Amazing hair as always!  I really like the half updos


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I hope you feel better.  You always seem like such a cheerful, upbeat person.  If you need to vent/talk feel free.



Thank you! I'm talking to my friends and my pastor right now. I'm seeing this as a mountain I'll have to climb. Either way I'm gonna be ok, thank you for the hug! I'm sending one back to you!

Even when I'm sad I always laugh and crack jokes  I'm a silly person at heart.  I don't allow myself to wallow in self-pitty (as much as I'd love to) but instead give thanks to the Lord for His mercy & grace and keep my head up.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Just when I think it won't grow much anymore, I stretched the nape and it's about 3-3.5 inches to butt crack .



I wish I could straighten a piece of your hair to see your TRUE length  You've been butt length for months I'm sure!  Love to see your updates Lynnie. Just when I thought you wow'd me, you do it again


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> CelinaStarr - I just peeked at your new pics in your Fotki. Amazing hair as always! I really like the half updos


 
 *YOU SAY WHAT NOW!!!?*....off to stalk!!....oh i mean...LOOK!!....


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2010)

Auntie Maria....I hope you're okay


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone! Just saying hi!
> Haven't been doing much to my hair lately. Been in a funk and a little down  but I'll be ok. When you see me do nothing to my hair you know something is up with me LOL



Hi! BostonMaria, I'm sending prayers your way.Whatever it is (IT WILL COME TO PASS) A brighter day is ahead.





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 25, 2010)

i feel you maria... i've been in a funk my self.  hope things get better for you chica


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 25, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hey yall, I tried the mixed chicks and liked it.  I just reviewed it and put the results on my blog.
> 
> I didn't use too much, and i used it on hair that was moisturized and had some condish left in after the cowash. My washngo was defined and curly and fluffy and soft.



 Wow!!  That Mixed Chicks works great on your hair!  Simply gorgeous!!  I will just close my eyes though & pretend I did not see that :covereyes  M u s t  e x e r c i s e  d i s c i p l i n e ..


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 25, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> *YOU SAY WHAT NOW!!!?*....off to stalk!!....oh i mean...LOOK!!....



I peeked in your Fotki, too   You've got fabulous growth


----------



## Lucia (May 26, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I"m glad you found something that works but I didn't see the picture in your Fotkioke:



Ok I was slow posting the pics but they're in my PS album under Lucia's progress folder


----------



## Lucia (May 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone! Just saying hi!
> Haven't been doing much to my hair lately. Been in a funk and a little down  but I'll be ok. When you see me do nothing to my hair you know something is up with me LOL



Hope u feel better soon, if you can't be bothered with hair now just put it in 2 pokahantas braids.


----------



## Lucia (May 26, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks.  Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists.  Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .
> 
> Washed and detangled last night.  Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.
> 
> ...



Congratz, after looking @ your fotki I'm reconsidering my definition of THICK hair


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ok I was slow posting the pics but they're in my PS album under Lucia's progress folder



Thank you!!  Is it the banded pony tail with the pretty waves & curls??


----------



## Fine 4s (May 26, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Don't let the shrinkage get you down. The summer brings the humidity & lots of shrinkage erplexed, but on the bright side...hair tends to grow faster in the summer season! So, soon your hair will be longer, and the shrinkage will be less. I am sure that you will find a good mixture/leave-in for your hair.
> 
> I wish you continued success!


 
This better be true LLL cuz I sure am not feeling my growth/length these days.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 26, 2010)

LynnieB said:


> Got a temp Census-taker job and haven't had much time to do much of anything over the past 2-3 weeks. Had my hair in a braid out for 1st week then figured I should invest a few hours and do a headful of twists. Great idea since it lasted a whole 2 weeks before it started looking a little .
> 
> Washed and detangled last night. Did a S&D on any splits and SSKs I ran into and marinated in conditioner overnight and most of today.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, LB....just wow. I wish, I wish, I wish.
Sorry, I really have nothing valuable to add here lol


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 27, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> This better be true LLL cuz I sure am not feeling my growth/length these days.



It is so true "Fine 4s" -  peep this...

"During the summertime, human hair grows 10 to 15 percent faster than in  the winter. This is because warm weather enhances blood circulation to  the skin and scalp, which in turn nourishes hair cells and stimulates  growth. In cold weather, when blood is needed to warm internal organs,  circulation to the body surface slows and hair cells grow less quickly (http://www.answers.com/topic/does-hair-grow-faster-in-summer-or-winter)."

So, get ready thisfor a little extra hair growth!


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Thank you!!  Is it the banded pony tail with the pretty waves & curls??



I didn't even notice ther was some shine on that pic, my mirror was dirty  
here's the pics up close and the ones with the red flower too. 

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/ps-/img-0261.html#media

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/ps-/img-0258.html


----------



## yamilee21 (May 28, 2010)

^^^ Those are some nice hair toys in those pictures, Lucia.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

I FINALLY GOT MY GOODY SPIN PINS!!!!! i'mma try them in the morning... lemme go nite nite


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 28, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I didn't even notice ther was some shine on that pic, my mirror was dirty
> here's the pics up close and the ones with the red flower too.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/ps-/img-0261.html#media
> ...



Very purty


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 28, 2010)

OK Ladies,  I have decided to step up my hair gameI have joined the Healthy Ends challenge, the Ceramides challenge & Part 3 of the Classic Length Challenge. I'm hoping that the 1st 2 help me with retaining these ends & making HL this year


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 28, 2010)

Lucia i LOVE that pink and white hair flower!!! I looked on the site...they're scented??

You have good taste in hair toys


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> OK Ladies,  I have decided to step up my hair gameI have joined the Healthy Ends challenge, the Ceramides challenge & Part 3 of the Classic Length Challenge. I'm hoping that the 1st 2 help me with retaining these ends & making HL this year



Way 2 grow, I'm on part 2 of the classic challenge also.  I guess next year WL will be what BSL is now  




			
				SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Lucia i LOVE that pink and white hair flower!!! I looked on the site...they're scented??
> 
> You have good taste in hair toys



Thanks, no they're not scented, but that's a good idea too, maybe spray them from the back so the front doesn't stain.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 30, 2010)

Hello ladies!
I'm on my way to church and I just wanted to say HOLA and sprinkle some hair fairy dust on you all LOL 

Its been HOT outside and amazingly enough I've been able to keep my rollerset hair semi-straight. I am finding it harder and harder to keep co-washing my hair on a daily basis. Its sooo much hair. It was so much easier 2 years ago and last summer when my hair was shorter. I am not going to analyze it to death LOL  BTW I was at the mall yesterday just flipping my hair around like a belly dancer  It felt so great!  I look forward to our next update.


----------



## Natural-K (May 31, 2010)

So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results. 

The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that. 






Maxiglide before trim - after trim (5-27-10)





Maxiglide before trim - After trim & Chi retouch (5-27-10)





Maxiglide before trim - After trim & Chi retouch (5-27-10)





overnight 3 - bantu knot out (5-28-10)


----------



## Toy (May 31, 2010)

Natural K your hair is Gorgeous Wonderful progress!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 31, 2010)

*Natural-K*, your hair is amazingly long and beautiful.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 31, 2010)

OMG Natural-K!   I am in awe!


----------



## Natural-K (May 31, 2010)

Toy said:


> Natural K your hair is Gorgeous Wonderful progress!!!


 


CelinaStarr said:


> *Natural-K*, your hair is amazingly long and beautiful.


 


LadyPaniolo said:


> OMG Natural-K!   I am in awe!


 
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2010)

Just getting some inspiration!!!! Have mercy!


----------



## Traycee (May 31, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results.
> 
> The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that.



Your hair is :wow:


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

Wow Natural K great progress   you're still grazing HL even with the trim.


----------



## Natural-K (May 31, 2010)

Traycee said:


> Your hair is :wow:


 


Lucia said:


> Wow Natural K great progress  you're still grazing HL even with the trim.


 
Thanks Tracyee and Lucia, means a lot!!


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results.
> 
> The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that.
> 
> ...


 
:wow: Your hair is beautiful!  OK.... I am officially after you for the CL Challenge!!!!  you go girl!


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> OMG Natural-K!   I am in awe!


 
LadyPaniolo... I had a dream about you.... you were tailbone length and I was after you for CL.... I guess I am having CL nightmares!!!! or Goodmares!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

Natural-K your hair is sooo pretty!


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

Traycee said:


> Your hair is :wow:


 
Hey Traycee... are you at tailbone???


----------



## Traycee (Jun 1, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hey Traycee... are you at tailbone???



Whew no... Hahahaha ...That's some serious inches from HL to TL....At least for me...

I think I'm full HL ....lol


----------



## Natural-K (Jun 1, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> :wow: Your hair is beautiful! OK.... I am officially after you for the CL Challenge!!!! you go girl!


 


MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Natural-K your hair is sooo pretty!


 
Thank you Candy828 and MariposaSexyGirl!!

Candy828 I'll drop in to support you CL ladies but I think my ultimate goal is tailbone. But who knows you know how it goes when you reach a goal you end up wanting more and more and more


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 1, 2010)

holy crap-o-la natural-k....  it took me like 10min before i could even comment cause i was in shock and awe of your hair!!!  so long, full, and thick. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Natural-K (Jun 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> holy crap-o-la natural-k.... it took me like 10min before i could even comment cause i was in shock and awe of your hair!!! so long, full, and thick. I LOVE IT!!!!


 
Thank you Mz.MoMo5235


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> holy crap-o-la natural-k.... it took me like 10min before i could even comment cause i was in shock and awe of your hair!!! so long, full, and thick. I LOVE IT!!!!


 
Yeah... when she was whipping it:whipgirl:I felt it hit me in the face across the pacific ocean here in Asia


----------



## Natural-K (Jun 1, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Yeah... when she was whipping it:whipgirl:I felt it hit me in the face across the pacific ocean here in Asia


 

Thanks Candy


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results.
> 
> The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that.
> 
> ...



 Wow!  Both the before & after pictures are .  I am glad you had a positive experience w/your haircut. They did a great job


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> ... I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. *I was rushing* to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so *maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad*. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results. ...



Your hair looks beautiful in all the pictures. 

Now, about the Maxiglide... I have only used the Maxiglide on my own hair 3 times, and twice on my nieces, so I may not be an "expert" but I do know for sure that you cannot rush with it. One of the times I used it, I was in a hurry, and it also ripped out my hair. However, when I take my time, use very small sections, and run a fine tooth comb through the section first, I get great results. The first pass with the steam, and the second without. I use it at the 5-6 heat setting for myself; for one of my nieces, 6-7 was fine, and for the other, who has huge wire-like resistant strands, I had to use 9-10, but the same technique works on all of our heads. Try the Maxiglide again, but make sure you give yourself plenty of time; it should work much better.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome hair Natural-K!!

Yeah....i see what you mean...i have the GVP flat iron...which is REALLY good when i take my time  and go section by section....but it looks all frizzy and humid when i rush. But girl your hair is SO pretty! How tall are you may i ask?


----------



## Natural-K (Jun 1, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Wow! Both the before & after pictures are . I am glad you had a positive experience w/your haircut. They did a great job


 


yamilee21 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful in all the pictures.
> 
> Now, about the Maxiglide... I have only used the Maxiglide on my own hair 3 times, and twice on my nieces, so I may not be an "expert" but I do know for sure that you cannot rush with it. One of the times I used it, I was in a hurry, and it also ripped out my hair. However, when I take my time, use very small sections, and run a fine tooth comb through the section first, I get great results. The first pass with the steam, and the second without. I use it at the 5-6 heat setting for myself; for one of my nieces, 6-7 was fine, and for the other, who has huge wire-like resistant strands, I had to use 9-10, but the same technique works on all of our heads. Try the Maxiglide again, but make sure you give yourself plenty of time; it should work much better.


 


SmilingElephant said:


> Awesome hair Natural-K!!
> 
> Yeah....i see what you mean...i have the GVP flat iron...which is REALLY good when i take my time and go section by section....but it looks all frizzy and humid when i rush. But girl your hair is SO pretty! How tall are you may i ask?


 
Thank you ladies!! 

I have gotten all my trims at SC for the past 8 yrs and I'm usually satisfied. Even if i wish they hadn't taken off as my as they did I usually just leave it there at the shop. Its over and done with so what can you do. Even this time I did feel a little twinge of disappointment but it was shortlived. 

Thank you for the advice. I know I did myself a disservice by rushing. I should tried again but since I only straighten once or twice a year, next time I may be tempted to just go with my tried and tested Chi. 

I'm 5' 9 1/2"


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 1, 2010)

______________


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results.
> 
> The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that.
> 
> ...



Congrats!(It's beautiful) I cant wait to see it at TL...Keep Growing!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 3, 2010)

Natural-K , thanks for the before and afters pics.  Your hair is beautiful, you are doing a great job.  Very inspiring....


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 4, 2010)

Natural-K said:


> So I flat ironed my hair for this weekend. It will probabaly be the last time this year so I wanted to share my pics. I also got a trim. I used my new maxiglide and it was not a good experience. It did not get my hair as straight as I like (even using setting # 8/9) and the teeth ripped through my hair. I was rushing to get to Supercuts before they closed (got there 15 min to spare) so maybe if I had more time it wouldn't have been as bad. After my trim I ended up going over my entire head with the Chi the same night. I don't like to use that much heat on my hair but I was disappointed with the maxi results.
> 
> The before pics are in the Supercuts bathroom. Lol, who does that.
> 
> ...



OK I just fainted 

Beautiful hair and beautiful dress!!! OMG I'm loving the bantu knot out!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 4, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> OK Ladies,  I have decided to step up my hair gameI have joined the Healthy Ends challenge, the Ceramides challenge & Part 3 of the Classic Length Challenge. I'm hoping that the 1st 2 help me with retaining these ends & making HL this year



Woot woot! Maybe I'll join with you! Can you post the links? Well I guess I could do a search right? LOL

BTW LADIES.... Our length check is coming up in *17 days! *

Progress/length check in dates:
Dec 21, 2009 - _Official Start date_
Mar 20, 2010 - Done
*June 21, 2010* - 

The only thing I'm doing different is I'm keeping my hair curly until the 20th. I am going to cowash and bun/ponytail until then. I don't want to see the length until I'm ready to take a picture for the 6/21 update.  I should be able to retain 1/4 of an inch by then right?   I'm going to do a coconut hot oil treatment tonight. DC with some AOHR.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Woot woot! Maybe I'll join with you! Can you post the links? Well I guess I could do a search right? LOL
> 
> *BTW LADIES.... Our length check is coming up in 17 days! *
> 
> ...


 
Woohoo! Saving my seat.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Woot woot! Maybe I'll join with you! Can you post the links? Well I guess I could do a search right? LOL
> 
> BTW LADIES.... Our length check is coming up in *17 days! *
> 
> ...




I knoooow! 17 days! I'm ready


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 5, 2010)

i dunno if i'm gonna flat iron.  i want to stay consistent but i also am trying to baby my hair since my mishap.  so i'm going to keep co-washing and dc'ing and then i will re-evaluate.  if all else fails i'll have to do a wet hair shot


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Natural K Oh my damn!!!!

Your hair is beautiful.  i'm going to scalp you, so watch your back!!!! 

For the maxiglide, maybe take tiny sections to work with, and brush down the length before you make one ssssllllooooowwww pass of hte maxi down the length of your hair.  That will help it get super straight and not snag on your hair.  teeth ripping out your hair just means you need to detangle it a tiny bit more.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 5, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i dunno if i'm gonna flat iron.  i want to stay consistent but i also am trying to baby my hair since my mishap.  so i'm going to keep co-washing and dc'ing and then i will re-evaluate.  if all else fails i'll have to do a wet hair shot



Do whatever you think is right. Maybe just pull to show the length. I'm going on vacation on the 23rd and might need to redo my hair so it'll be heat 2 times, which I don't like to do. I'll make sure to DC like crazy.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't stretched it or straitened since last time I've just been cw dc oiling massaging  bunning  seriously I don't even bother more than that
I have no idea how much length I've gained I've been so lazy with my hair almost ignoring it


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 9, 2010)

I wasn't going to rollerset and flatiron until the 20th, but wow I have way too much hair and its getting harder for me to just co-wash, ponytail and run. The detangling part is easy, its the night time routine of not doing a protective styling that I find counter-productive. I will keep my hair like this for a week and then rollerset again on the 20th.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 9, 2010)

Ya know...it just dawned on me yesterday that i'm 4 weeks post already
So i'm back to sleeping in braided pigtails. Oh....i'm trying the Bee Mine serum too...just started a thread

My hair is drinking up all my conditioners right now! Lol!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 10, 2010)

my hair finally feels like normal


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2010)

Bunning Knee Length hair tutorial .... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vRgZuXse5o&playnext_from=TL&videos=zwg1tUxRA7A&feature=sub


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my hair finally feels like normal



Good news, what did you do to counter act the damage?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Good news, what did you do to counter act the damage?



lots of dc'ing, moisture, and protein, and just letting it rest   once all the breakage grows out it'll be like non-of this ever happened.

sucks though because of all the breakage i have to use extra aloe vera gel to stop the front of my hair from sticking up


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lots of dc'ing, moisture, and protein, and just letting it rest   once all the breakage grows out it'll be like non-of this ever happened.
> 
> sucks though because of all the breakage i have to use extra aloe vera gel to stop the front of my hair from sticking up



At least your hairs making a comback from this. Aloe vera is the universal healer it should help repair your hair fast and it's been growing at a fast rate. I can't believe a hair product that's not a chemical relaxer or perm could do this to hair, I won't under estimate any regular products anymore.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lucia said:


> At least your hairs making a comback from this. Aloe vera is the universal healer it should help repair your hair fast and it's been growing at a fast rate. I can't believe a hair product that's not a chemical relaxer or perm could do this to hair, I won't under estimate any regular products anymore.



well i know for sure it was an allergic reaction+not enough slip.  on thursday i too like a pea sized amount of that cond and rubbed it on my wrist, let it sit for a bit then rinsed.  within 20 min my wrist was irritated and felt dry and itchy 

so i think that's what i'll do for now on.  when i'm considering a new cond i will go to the store, put it on my wrist and wait a day.  if all is well i will go back and get it   that should work, right?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^ That is a good idea.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i know for sure it was an allergic reaction+not enough slip.  on thursday i too like a pea sized amount of that cond and rubbed it on my wrist, let it sit for a bit then rinsed.  within 20 min my wrist was irritated and felt dry and itchy
> 
> so i think that's what i'll do for now on.  when i'm considering a new cond i will go to the store, put it on my wrist and wait a day.  if all is well i will go back and get it   that should work, right?



That's a good idea, that's always on the hair color packages and stuff do the test 1st before you use it on yourself.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey ladies, is there an official length between waist and hip for me to use as a goal? or is HL the next one?

I feel like HL is the longest stretch for me since I won't be reaching it until a year from now (at best)

MOMO - Glad your hair is bouncin back!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2010)

@ whimsy
no I don't think there is an inbetween length 
once you pass wl I guess just say Passed wl, wl + 1 or grazig hl  
If you want to be that specific cause for some it's a short distance for others it's more than 2 inches


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hey ladies, is there an official length between waist and hip for me to use as a goal? or is HL the next one?
> 
> I feel like HL is the longest stretch for me since I won't be reaching it until a year from now (at best)
> 
> MOMO - Glad your hair is bouncin back!!





Lucia said:


> @ whimsy
> no I don't think there is an inbetween length
> once you pass wl I guess just say Passed wl, wl + 1 or grazig hl
> If you want to be that specific cause for some it's a short distance for others it's more than 2 inches



I call that in between stage *purgatory *LOL
Whimsy, I'll probably make hip length next summer too


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2010)

@ BM 
your already WL  HL shouldn't be that far away


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected]!!!

Lets see how we make it BM....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 17, 2010)

for me, i think hl and wl is about 3-4 inches   ITS GONNA TAKE FOREVER! so i'll be hanging out in purgatory for a bit lmao.  i'm hoping to be there buy oct/nov actually.  i think that's a realistic time frame baring any serious setbacks


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> for me, i think hl and wl is about 3-4 inches   ITS GONNA TAKE FOREVER! so i'll be hanging out in purgatory for a bit lmao.  i'm hoping to be there buy oct/nov actually.  i think that's a realistic time frame baring any serious setbacks



Girl I'll be in purgatory right along with ya and for a looong time.
I'm prayin for a growth spurt this summer and next, cuz I've got* 5 inches from waist to hip *
If all goes well and I retain all I grow with no major setbacks, I could be there by May 2011.  

I'm PRAYING for all of us lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 17, 2010)

I want purgatory length hair too!!....lets see...27 is waist for me...which i am and then 32 inches is Hip...so that's 5 inches for me as well!!....I hope to be at 30 inches by the end of the year at least.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 17, 2010)

at "purgatory" length.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 17, 2010)

Auntie Maria you should make a Purgatory Length challenge thread!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 17, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Auntie Maria you should make a Purgatory Length challenge thread!



LMAO the hair fairies will deem me ungrateful and put Nair in my Suave conditioner if I do that hahaha 

BTW thanx for signing up to my blog. I subscribed to yours.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 17, 2010)

Lurking.......when's the next pic update!!!???


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread is such a treat. Natural K and Lita...ya'll make me want to faint with all that pretty, long hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO the hair fairies will deem me ungrateful and put Nair in my Suave conditioner if I do that hahaha
> 
> BTW thanx for signing up to my blog. I subscribed to yours.


 
Thanx for subbing to mine too...tryin to think how i can add a lil more pizzazz to mine..hmmmm....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah....  aug will be when i get to mid-pl (purgatory length).  i still havent done a length check...  you guys think we can just use my roller set pic from last month as my length check?  i've just been so busy with work and home, and i just joined a gun club so my weekends are getting used up too.  all of my free hair time i spend... well, on here  

pwetty pweese!!!!


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2010)

Chicoro said:


> This thread is such a treat. Natural K and Lita...ya'll make me want to faint with all that pretty, long hair!



Chicoro.....Thank you,Thank you,Thank you & did I say Thank you! 

Chicoro-Keep growing!

You are my hair idol & the reason I stop cutting my hair & taking better care of it...

Natural K-keep Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2010)

You ladies R O C K! 

The other day I had a crazy hair moment & told myself not to cut.I thought about my hair idols and everyone on LHCF (the more it grows,the more it tangles & the more hair products I use) $$$$$$$$$ You would think I was eating conditioners lol Anyway,I'm ok now!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2010)

Just adding my update now. I'm stretching my hair because I just took out the rollers, but this time I'm not going to flatiron. I think that my CHI is not letting me retain all my length  so I'm a little sad. I'm definitely WSL now so that makes me happy. Hoping to retain 3 inches by December. It'll still put me at purgatory length LMAO  but I will survive.







BTW I love the fact that you can't see my love handles in this picture! Guess my weight loss is paying off. Woot woot!


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just adding my update now. I'm stretching my hair because I just took out the rollers, but this time I'm not going to flatiron. I think that my CHI is not letting me retain all my length  so I'm a little sad. I'm definitely WSL now so that makes me happy. Hoping to retain 3 inches by December. It'll still put me at purgatory length LMAO  but I will survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is growing so pretty..It looks great!

Congrats on the weight loss & you DON'T HAVE LOVE Handles!

What Chi product are you using?

Thanks for the update....







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

@ BostonMaria,You are wearing that hat in your siggie...(Love it)









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

Great Progress Boston Love the Thickness.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

great job boston!!!!  your hair is looking all full and thick and what not!  and trust, you dont have love handles, you need to see MY back fat


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2010)

Boston your hair is lookin great!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just adding my update now. I'm stretching my hair because I just took out the rollers, but this time I'm not going to flatiron. I think that my CHI is not letting me retain all my length  so I'm a little sad. I'm definitely WSL now so that makes me happy. Hoping to retain 3 inches by December. It'll still put me at purgatory length LMAO  but I will survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on all fronts (hair and weight)! Keep going!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

Update Picture dont look like to much has happened 5 Wks post


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy said:


> View attachment 70616 Update Picture dont look like to much has happened 5 Wks post


 
It looks like you gained  1.5 to 2.0 inches of length!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy said:


> Update Picture dont look like to much has happened 5 Wks post



look at all that hair!!!  girl, you're hair has out grown that length check shirt lol you need some length check pants!


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy said:


> View attachment 70616 Update Picture dont look like to much has happened 5 Wks post



Yes I see  about 2-inch of growth...Thats great for 5 weeks post...(Keep Growing)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> look at all that hair!!! girl, you're hair has out grown that length check shirt lol you need some length check pants!


 

Thank you that was so funny.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy, your hair is definitely looking hip length in that latest length check picture, maybe even tailbone. 

I agree with Mz.Momo; length checks pants are a great idea. I think we need them in the Classic Length Challenge thread.


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Toy, your hair is definitely looking hip length in that latest length check picture, maybe even tailbone.
> 
> I agree with Mz.Momo; length checks pants are a great idea. I think we need them in the Classic Length Challenge thread.


 
Thank you so much You say Hiplength or even tailbone length you got me smiling from ear to ear,Yep i agree Length check Pants is whats needed now.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy your hair...i'm droolin...i see a diff for sure you hip length honey!!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Toy your hair...i'm droolin...i see a diff for sure you hip length honey!!


 

Thank you Whimsy Finally i have made it


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy, are you officially hip length now? 
I can see a difference in length. The way I see it our hair is catching up to the V, which is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Toy, are you officially hip length now?
> I can see a difference in length. The way I see it our hair is catching up to the V, which is a huge accomplishment!


 

I am Officially Hiplength...That V drives me nuts.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2010)

I completely forgot we were supposed to post update pics......can my last pic in my Fotki be used as my update pic or can i wait for this upcoming weekend to flat iron??erplexed...i've been wearing it up so much haven't even thought about length checking.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 20, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy said:


> Thank you Whimsy Finally i have made it




I am not a part of this challenge, at least not for another year anyway, but I had to hop in here and say congrats to my ultimate hair idol, TOY!!!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> I am not a part of this challenge, at least not for another year anyway, but I had to hop in here and say congrats to my ultimate hair idol, TOY!!!


 

That is so sweet you are bringing tears to my eyes very sweet!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 20, 2010)

Putting in my hair update.

I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 20, 2010)

@Toy
@Boston Maria


Congrats on your progress Ladies!


----------



## Toy (Jun 20, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> @Toy
> @Boston Maria
> 
> 
> Congrats on your progress Ladies!


 

Thank You....Your Hair is Gorgeous.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update.
> 
> I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.



OOOOooohohh you're almost there!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update.
> 
> I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.



beautiful!!! Are you hip length or purgatory length? (purgatory is the MBL-Hip middle length) LOL



LoveLongLocks said:


> @Toy
> @Boston Maria
> 
> 
> Congrats on your progress Ladies!



Thank you!! Looking forward to the next update. Hoping to be close to hip length by Christmas


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jun 20, 2010)

I am happy for all of you long haired ladies!  Congrats esp to Toy, what a milestone!  

But I am sad for my hair. If I had a time machine there are lots of things I'd change, and on the short list of those things is that stupid idiotic idea last year to texlax! My texlaxed hair is about a tenth as healthy as the natural hair is. It's so thin and split and broken. It makes me sad every time I go to do my hair.  Really, I'm on the fence about BCing all the chemically altered hair clean off. Either that, or putting in some C&G braids so I can still pamper my hair but I won't have to look at and interact with that broken chewed up hair  Sigh. Putting in those braids is more than a notion, though, since I'm a bit past WL. Who has time for all that? Esp with 3 little kids and final exams coming up.

My ends are super damaged already, so I'm not going to flat iron for a length check. Maybe I'll just pull it straight for pics after I DC tomorrow. I feel really depressed and sad about my hair. It would be so beautiful if I hadn't messed it up.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're feeling down about your hair LadyP 
Are you babying it? DCs? How bout a hearty trim to get rid of some of those yucky ends?
Maybe it'll seem fuller and you'll lvoe your hair again.

DONT BC!!! let that be your last resort.  You can transition and nurse/baby your hair as you go along.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going to do a Stretched/pulldown length check too.  But I fear I havent retained any length. I feel like i'm still just barely at WL.  We'll see.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update.
> 
> I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

i might do a wet length check tonite, i dunno, i'm lazy.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy said:


> I am Officially Hiplength...That V drives me nuts.


 
@Toy - Beautiful and Sweet! Time to move over to Tailbone..

@BostonMaria - Your hair is looking very lovely, thick, and full... just stay on track. You'll be there soon!

@LoveLongLocks - Your hair is beautiful as always and you are progressing nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 21, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> beautiful!!! Are you hip length or purgatory length? (purgatory is the MBL-Hip middle length) LOL
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 21, 2010)

@LoveLongLocks - I guess it's time for you to move over to Tailbone too! 
More graduations!


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 21, 2010)

________________________


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 21, 2010)

__________________________


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 21, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> Comparison pics
> 
> Nov '09 & June '10




Your hair is !!!
Beautiful and thick!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies & Happy Summer Solstice:hippie4:,

I still have to go back & read a few pages to catch up on what's happening but I am so glad to see that some of you have already posted update pics & have reached Hip Length!!!  

I don't want anyone to feel that they have to flat iron their hair for a length check.  Stretched strands are perfectly acceptable.  

My hair picture taker is out of town so I may not get my pics up until tomorrow. I think I may be a little past waist [stretched] with about 2 1/2 inches to grow to reach HL 

HHG


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> Marking my spot will ETA some pics.
> 
> ETA:



You have beautiful thick hair..Congrats on the growth..(on your way to tbl)









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update.
> 
> I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.



Looks good...Love the shine..(I see you at tbl very very soon)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Jun 21, 2010)

Vicky7 your hair is Gorgeous Congrats!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I will be posting my pics shortly when my hands are free. I'm multi tasking at the moment.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 21, 2010)

_________________________


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 21, 2010)

[email protected], Lita and Auntie Maria and Vicky....I am LOVIN  all these pics...i'm scared to post pics now

Beautiful hair ladies!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

With flash. I tucked my shirt in my pants so they look a little higher than normal lol.






another with flash







without flash. Can't really see good. It looks so fuzzy because I need more light bulbs in my bathroom. Yes I know trif 






This is when I stretch it. I wish my hair hung heavy  so in order for my hair to look hip I probably would have to grow 2 inches past it.






with shirt off to show where pants sit on my tat.






ponytail






this is just to show the natural color of my hair in sunlight. I have sandy fluffy hair

Well it's not much but it's trying to grow. I'm glad it finally passed WL although it looks the same lol. Hopefully in Sept I will be hip so I can start thickening my hem line with 1 inch trims every 3 months.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 21, 2010)

oh mari it looks awesome! ur right there!!! congrats!
i love the color too.


in other news: i stretched my hair and took a pic.  there's absolutely no difference from the length in my signature pic. and that is from april


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 21, 2010)

___________________


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> oh mari it looks awesome! ur right there!!! congrats!
> i love the color too.
> 
> 
> in other news: i stretched my hair and took a pic.  there's absolutely no difference from the length in my signature pic. and that is from april



Thanks! Your hair is like almost wl! Don't worry it will grow. I saw you guys talking up thread about how your hair seems stuck. Well that was how it was for me. It's like a soon as I hit wl I had like no growth. Then eventually it slowly started back growing. I just went through post partum shedding also.I'm so glad it's over. I still wonder why it stalls at these longer lengths.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just adding my update now. I'm stretching my hair because I just took out the rollers, but this time I'm not going to flatiron. I think that my CHI is not letting me retain all my length  so I'm a little sad. I'm definitely WSL now so that makes me happy. Hoping to retain 3 inches by December. It'll still put me at purgatory length LMAO  but I will survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair is looking good Maria! Don't worry your hair will get past wl. Sometimes it gets stuck I guess lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy said:


> View attachment 70616 Update Picture dont look like to much has happened 5 Wks post



Well gosh your hair is growing! It looks to be hip length now!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update.
> 
> I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.




Ooo lovely as usual! I love your hair color. I wish I had black hair. I know folks are tired of hearing me say that lol.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> Marking my spot will ETA some pics.
> 
> ETA:



I should have multi-quoted erplexed sorry

Oh it looks so lovely,full and long!


----------



## curali (Jun 21, 2010)

Ladies,

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toy (Jun 21, 2010)

Mariposa,Your hair is Beautiful no matter what Length it is!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 21, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Ooo lovely as usual! I love your hair color. I wish I had black hair. I know folks are tired of hearing me say that lol.



Thank you Mariposa'.  I wish for your hair color ...funny how sometimes we are not happy with what we have.  I constantly battle coloring my hair, so I appreciate the compliment.

Your hair is beautiful.  And I will be with you in trimming back for the next year.  I want to finish growing my layers completely out!  I love your "V" hemline.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy said:


> Mariposa,Your hair is Beautiful no matter what Length it is!!!



aww thanks Toy


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Thank you Mariposa'.  I wish for your hair color ...funny how sometimes we are not happy with what we have.  I constantly battle coloring my hair, so I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> Your hair is beautiful.  And I will be with you in trimming back for the next year.  I want to finish growing my layers completely out!  I love your "V" hemline.



Aww thanks! Yeah I guess we should just stop complaining and be thankful for what we do have .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 21, 2010)

ok, here is my poor excuse for an update.  i was having some issues so my hair already started to shrink by the time i took the pic.  also, i attempted to show where hl was on me by putting on a belt, but it kept moving around and then i realized, i'm not all that sure where hl is so then i just put a yellow line where my pants where at lmao then i attempted to guess where tlb was and then where classic...  i think i've just hit a slump in my hhj where i'm just ignoring my hair or something lol i dunno what's wrong with me.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you hip chicks!  There are some gawgeous heads of hair in this thread.  That's all I can say.  I'm getting choked on my drool.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats Hip Length ladies!!!

Mariposa...you and i have the same natural hair color!!:woohoo:


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful hair overload in these latest update pictures!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Woot woot! Maybe I'll join with you! Can you post the links? Well I guess I could do a search right? LOL
> 
> BTW LADIES.... Our length check is coming up in *17 days! *
> 
> ...



Wow!  It's been a long time since I last posted prior to yesterday

Nothing has really changed in what I do, just trying to focus on retention, especially since I am getting the urge to trim.  

Some of my products already have ceramides so I didn't have to purchase anything for that challenge although I did buy the Alba Kukui Oil.  Here's the link :
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=462088

Healthy ends: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427012


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i know for sure it was an allergic reaction+not enough slip.  on thursday i too like a pea sized amount of that cond and rubbed it on my wrist, let it sit for a bit then rinsed.  within 20 min my wrist was irritated and felt dry and itchy
> 
> so i think that's what i'll do for now on.  when i'm considering a new cond i will go to the store, put it on my wrist and wait a day.  if all is well i will go back and get it   that should work, right?




That's a great idea MzMoMo  I'm glad that your hair & scalp are recovering


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just adding my update now. I'm stretching my hair because I just took out the rollers, but this time I'm not going to flatiron. I think that my CHI is not letting me retain all my length  so I'm a little sad. I'm definitely WSL now so that makes me happy. Hoping to retain 3 inches by December. It'll still put me at purgatory length LMAO  but I will survive.
> 
> BTW I love the fact that you can't see my love handles in this picture! Guess my weight loss is paying off. Woot woot!



  Your hair looks like it is thickening it up .  That seems to be the precursor to length.  I think it looks great


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Toy said:


> I am Officially Hiplength...That V drives me nuts.





LoveLongLocks said:


> Putting in my hair update. I flat ironed, but it continued to wave up due to the humidity.  So, I tugged to show the length.





Vicky7 said:


> Marking my spot.





MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm glad it finally passed WL although it looks the same lol. Hopefully in Sept I will be hip so I can start thickening my hem line with 1 inch trims every 3 months.



Congratulations on reaching HL!  Everyone's progress looks amazing!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 22, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> @LoveLongLocks - I guess it's time for you to move over to Tailbone too!
> More graduations!




Thanks Candy!
 ...tailbone
If I can resist the scissors.  I have already done a trim .


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, here is my poor excuse for an update.  i was having some issues so my hair already started to shrink by the time i took the pic.  also, i attempted to show where hl was on me by putting on a belt, but* it kept moving around and then i realized, i'm not all that sure where hl is so then i just put a yellow line where my pants where* at lmao then i attempted to guess where tlb was and then where classic...  i think i've just hit a slump in my hhj where i'm just ignoring my hair or something lol i dunno what's wrong with me.



 You are too funny with them lines...

Good job on retention & living by the juice! Your hair is . - beautiful!


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> With flash. I tucked my shirt in my pants so they look a little higher than normal lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looooooove the color!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jun 22, 2010)

Sigh. Last night I used my indigo, and took a progress pic that showed NO progress. Still haven't decided what to do long term. Will post "progress" pic tonight.


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Thanks Candy!
> ...tailbone
> If I can resist the scissors.  I have already done a trim .



That's right go on over to the tailbone side.......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm like the baby of the group huh lol


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm like the baby of the group huh lol



No no boo, that would be me  I'm just barely WL and somehow not seeming to grow these days.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> No no boo, that would be me  I'm just barely WL and somehow not seeming to grow these days.



we're the baby twins then.  lol we can be the cabbage patch preemie twins


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a baby too!!!...i'm waistlength!

But fa serious real....after all those progress shots i'm scared to see what my hair looks like compared to all dat!!!^^^^up dere!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

yay, the preemie triplets lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

what's scary is that the 3 preemies are all wl 


that's not typical among black girls you know lol.  we're breaking the mold yall


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what's scary is that the 3 preemies are all wl
> 
> 
> that's not typical among black girls you know lol. we're breaking the mold yall


Okay????!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 23, 2010)

**I WANNA BREAK THE MOLD! ** 

*sniff*  I WANNA BE A PREEMIE TOO!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I am happy for all of you long haired ladies!  Congrats esp to Toy, what a milestone!
> 
> But I am sad for my hair. If I had a time machine there are lots of things I'd change, and on the short list of those things is that stupid idiotic idea last year to texlax! My texlaxed hair is about a tenth as healthy as the natural hair is. It's so thin and split and broken. It makes me sad every time I go to do my hair.  Really, I'm on the fence about BCing all the chemically altered hair clean off. Either that, or putting in some C&G braids so I can still pamper my hair but I won't have to look at and interact with that broken chewed up hair  Sigh. Putting in those braids is more than a notion, though, since I'm a bit past WL. Who has time for all that? Esp with 3 little kids and final exams coming up.
> 
> My ends are super damaged already, so I'm not going to flat iron for a length check. Maybe I'll just pull it straight for pics after I DC tomorrow. I feel really depressed and sad about my hair. It would be so beautiful if I hadn't messed it up.



I didn't know u had a texturizer wow 
so For you it's not the best of both worlds?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2010)

It's too humid and hot outside for me to even think about trying to flat iron
so I'll do a wet strech pic once I get a free evening I'll straighten when the heat wave passes. 
I hope Ive made some progress cause I haven't checked at all
maybe I can be a WL premie too


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jun 24, 2010)

I have not forgotten about my update pic, I have a kazillion things going on. Hopefully I will post it 2mar. 

Congratulations to all the beautiful haired ladies who have posted thus far, looks like the magic hair growth dust has done it's thing!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jun 24, 2010)

*sings* Hopefully by the end of this year Ill be full waistlength. For now ill just dream about achieving hip length.

You ladies have gorgeous hair!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Jun 26, 2010)

I was not going to update, because it is so hot and humid, but I got the flat ironing bug.  I am glad, because it looks like my hair is filling in from my setback in my sig.  Also, I feel a lot of starter hairs at my hips, and when I stretch, the longest layer hits my hips.  I am getting there and I am happy. Sorry for the late update.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ Your ends are thickening up nicely.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2010)

MarcustheWu said:


> I was not going to update, because it is so hot and humid, but I got the flat ironing bug.  I am glad, because it looks like my hair is filling in from my setback in my sig.  Also, I feel a lot of starter hairs at my hips, and when I stretch, the longest layer hits my hips.  I am getting there and I am happy. Sorry for the late update.



From set-back to come-back...Can't wait to see it at TBL....Keep Growing!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2010)

Updates!

http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com/2010/06/update.html


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Updates!
> 
> http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com/2010/06/update.html


 
What do you [email protected]#$ I see a difference for sure! You have more hair touching that belt and some hairs pass the top! Nice progress for a short time.:sweet: Keep it up! You are doing well! I am rooting for you!:woohoo:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> What do you [email protected]#$ I see a difference for sure! You have more hair touching that belt and some hairs pass the top! Nice progress for a short time.:sweet: Keep it up! You are doing well! I am rooting for you!:woohoo:


Thanx Candy....maybe its bc my meds have me drowsy right now or something...it just looks the same to me from last length check...but then again i have a thing for boiling pots......


----------



## goldielocs (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm just posting to check in. My longest locs are at TB, but most of it is floating around HL.

One thing I'm noticing is that my ends are getting very very dry and brittle. For the first time I have to bun. I've learned a few like chopstick buns, the log roll bun and the infinity bun. I think those will be my staples.

Here's some instructional vids
Infinity/ figure 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyc-1cT9_AE

chopstick bun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw6EUxfcl94

I cant find the one for a logroll... I watched it a few weeks ago... I've been bunning it with some conditioner on the last 4 inches. It's gotten real simple.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 28, 2010)

goldielocs said:


> I'm just posting to check in. My longest locs are at TB, but most of it is floating around HL.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing is that my ends are getting very very dry and brittle. For the first time I have to bun. I've learned a few like chopstick buns, the log roll bun and the infinity bun. I think those will be my staples.
> 
> ...


 
Alright... a future Classic! I noticed it in your sigi.. Another thing that might help your ends is protein... I have had to add that every time I condition. It seems like the longer your hair gets, the more the ends require attention because the natural oils don't get all the way down the strands of hair....


----------



## goldielocs (Jun 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Alright... a future Classic! I noticed it in your sigi.. Another thing that might help your ends is protein... I have had to add that every time I condition. It seems like the longer your hair gets, the more the ends require attention because the natural oils don't get all the way down the strands of hair....


 
Thanks, I have a bottle of Infusium in my stash... let me go dig that out...
I've been using diluted ORS for my ends since it's so dry in AZ during the summer. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> ... You have more hair touching that belt and some hairs pass the top! ...



Yup, that's what I see too, SmilingElephant.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jun 28, 2010)

here is an update


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 29, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> here is an update


 
WOW-NESS!!!! I love your hair!!!!!



Ivey14 said:


> *Sighs*
> 
> I am so mad at myself. I finally straightened my hair after 3 months of wet styling. However, I'm not sure if I told you all, but I trimmed about 3 inches or so in April. I guess it was mostly an impulse because looking back, my ends just needed to be moisturized.  I dunno what came over me but I am so regretting it now. My hair is a little past MBL, but I still have a couple of inches to go JUST to be WL. I think I am officially dropping out of this challenge because I will definitely not make hip length by the end of this year. I will most likely be a full WL by then, but that's if I stay a good girl and not cut or do something stupid.
> 
> ...


 
No Ivey don't drop out!!! I like you doubt i'll be Hiplength by the end of the year but my trick for myself is to set a goal above what i really want and then....i may not get the BIG goal but i almost always get the goal that i want.......stay with us!!! Pweeeease!? Your hair is SO  anyway!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 29, 2010)

YYYYYYYYyyyyyeah, I'm def. out this ish huuuurrr! ya'll ladies are too much for the TV.
If anything I'll do an update in September. But einh-einh not reaching no HL in no 2010!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Updates!
> 
> http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com/2010/06/update.html




Great Progress!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is my update picture was actually taken June 22.  Instead of hovering above waist, I am now hovering past waist  It's hard to tell how much I'm growing a month but I hope I grow & retain at least 2.5" by Dec 21 so I can claim HL.

Here's some hair growing fairy dust to get us through the rest of year

HHG


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm like the baby of the group huh lol





Whimsy said:


> No no boo, that would be me  I'm just barely WL and somehow not seeming to grow these days.



:Rose:Stay encouraged...You both have beautiful hair at your current lengths


ETA: This is for all HL growers who are feeling stuck around waist.  As MzMoMo said, you already broke the mold!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually just posted this on my blog but i wanted to share with all my sisters in purgatory:

MY UPDATE

BAD HAIR
I've been getting mega tangles these days.  Also my hair has been dry as the sahara.  It's my fault.  I decided to try a DC every 2 weeks reggie, and obviously my hair is WAY too dry for that kinda foolishness.
The dryness may be the cause of the tangleyness so I'm going to DC like crazy, I'm talking every 2 days, for a bit and see how it goes.   Also I'm going to buy a clarifying shampoo to use.  Hopefully my hair will behave better again.  If it still tangles I'll have to do a trim.

COLOR & STYLE
I need to get my color touched up, so when I do I'll get a lil trim IF my stylist agrees to trim on curly hair.  If not.... I dunno what I'll do.  It SCARES me to think of someone else with scissors near my head.  But the last trim I got was in February so I'm due.  I was considering going darker again but ruled against it.  I'll keep going with my new lighter color.  It works, especially now that I'm all extra dark from vacay tanning.
I'm going to do more intricate protective styles as I mentioned in my hair goals post.  I love the alicia keys thing, but now that I can make semi decent flat twists I want to experiment more.  I've been doing a lot of wash n gos and that's getting old.

SELF SABOTAGE
I've been thinking a lot about cutting my hair super short...these are destructive thoughts and I usually get them when I reach BSL/MBL and in the past I would give in.   Now that I'm WL and trying to see how long I can grow, I REFUSE to fall victim to these thoughts.  

GROWTH & LENGTH CHECK
Every couple weeks I go to check my length, but since I'm not straightening all I can do is pull it taught in the back and try to measure.  Going by the photos I've taken.  It looks like I haven't grown a bit since April's length check where I was almost WL.  That can't be right.
I see my hair growing by the amount of uncolored newgrowth I have.  Speaking of which.  The hair in the front of my head/hairline grows WAY slower than everywhere else.  WTF is that about?!

OTHER NEWS
I am planning on buying some long, straight hair wigs for use during photoshoots so I wouldn't have to straighten my own hair.  I can't wait to try em on and see how they look.  I'll post pics for sure.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> :Rose:Stay encouraged...You both have beautiful hair at your current lengths
> 
> 
> ETA: This is for all HL growers who are feeling stuck around waist.  As MzMoMo said, you already broke the mold!



THANK YOU for your positivity and support.

I do know that it's a blessing to be at my current length, and I'd feel bad "complaining" about my length anywhere but in the HL thread, but its still a bit frustrating, when I just want to grow grow grow and retain retain retain...and I'm not not not lol.

We are ALL mold breakers and I just love that!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 30, 2010)

MarcustheWu said:


> I was not going to update, because it is so hot and humid, but I got the flat ironing bug.  I am glad, because it looks like my hair is filling in from my setback in my sig.  Also, I feel a lot of starter hairs at my hips, and when I stretch, the longest layer hits my hips.  I am getting there and I am happy. Sorry for the late update.





goldielocs said:


> I'm just posting to check in. My longest locs are at TB, but most of it is floating around HL.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing is that my ends are getting very very dry and brittle. For the first time I have to bun. I've learned a few like chopstick buns, the log roll bun and the infinity bun. I think those will be my staples.





your hair is your glory said:


> here is an update


  Congratulations on everyone's growth!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> THANK YOU for your positivity and support.
> 
> I do know that it's a blessing to be at my current length, and I'd feel bad "complaining" about my length anywhere but in the HL thread, but its still a bit frustrating, when I just want to grow grow grow and retain retain retain...and I'm not not not lol.
> 
> We are ALL mold breakers and I just love that!



Trust me...I know your frustration.  If I was growing & retaining .5" a month, I should have been HL last year & that was with bunning & maybe flat-ironing 3x's a year, etc etc...erplexed


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 30, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Here is my update picture was actually taken June 22.  Instead of hovering above waist, I am now hovering past waist  It's hard to tell how much I'm growing a month but I hope I grow & retain at least 2.5" by Dec 21 so I can claim HL.
> 
> Here's some hair growing fairy dust to get us through the rest of year
> 
> HHG


Congrats on your progress, looks great!


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 30, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is looking beautiful! It looks WL to me....your elbows are just past WL. :sweet: Keep it up!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ivey you ARE waistlength.
CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Ivey14 (Jun 30, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 30, 2010)

Ivey...i could just :hardslap: you right now!

Girl talkin bout you gon drop out the Hip Length challenge and already halfway there!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 30, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> 
> *Below*
> *Left:* March 23rd | *Right:* April 4th (Trimmed)
> ...


 

I just LOVE your hair SO much!!!


----------



## Toy (Jun 30, 2010)

Ivey14,Your hair is Beautifulllllllllllllllllll Congrats!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 1, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Ivey...i could just :hardslap: you right now!
> 
> Girl talkin bout you gon drop out the Hip Length challenge and already halfway there!!!




YOU KNOW!!!!!


congrats ivey... you're there!


----------



## Ivey14 (Jul 1, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear you Ivey.  But hey, at least you realize it and see that your hair is faaaaaaaaaaabulous.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 1, 2010)

with your hair being colored every 2 weeks to dc is way too long. i tried that routine when i had hi-lited hair and it didnt work until i grew out all of my color. Curly + color = dryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy im sure you'll regain your moisture back when you dc every 2 days



Whimsy said:


> I actually just posted this on my blog but i wanted to share with all my sisters in purgatory:
> 
> MY UPDATE
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> with your hair being colored every 2 weeks to dc is way too long. i tried that routine when i had hi-lited hair and it didnt work until i grew out all of my color. Curly + color = dryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy im sure you'll regain your moisture back when you dc every 2 days



Yeah that reggie was a definite fail.  Weekly works for me, I'll just stick to that and not try any more experiments in laziness.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> 
> *Below*
> *Left:* March 23rd     |     *Right:* April 4th (Trimmed)
> ...



Beautiful hair! You remind me of Silverlotus from the back. She is a hair idol of mine


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 3, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl, great pictures! Beautiful hair!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 5, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> 
> *Below*
> *Left:* March 23rd | *Right:* April 4th (Trimmed)
> ...


 
 :lovedrool:  :lovedrool::lovedrool:   I'm off to stalk whatever Ivey14 has. Fotki, album, reggie...whatever!! My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up, hair idol.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I'm a little late with the updates I took some damp stretched pics there in my fotki link below.  I'm mid-back still IMO but inching down to WL actually grazing it with the longer hairs.  

I didn't see much progress from last check I was hoping to reach WL again cause I'd be so much closer to HL that way.  Hopefully I'll see more progress after the heat wave next check is Sept- 3 more months of hot humid weather and lots of DC-ing. 
HHG ladies.

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/feb-2010-maxiglide-/


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


>


 

*Ivey*, I know this sounds weird, but I like the texture of your straight hair.  Your curly hair is great but the texture of your straight hair is just amazing.  The texture of your straight hair isn't common---it's hard to explain but perhaps it's just me.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well I'm a little late with the updates I took some damp stretched pics there in my fotki link below. I'm mid-back still IMO but inching down to WL actually grazing it with the longer hairs.
> 
> I didn't see much progress from last check I was hoping to reach WL again cause I'd be so much closer to HL that way. Hopefully I'll see more progress after the heat wave next check is Sept- 3 more months of hot humid weather and lots of DC-ing.
> HHG ladies.
> ...


 
Your hair looks nice.  Sometimes it takes a few months for the hair to look noticably longer, but it's always growing.  It looks as if you have only about an inch or so until waist length.  It looks a little longer than in the March 2010 stretched pic. Congrats!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Your hair looks nice.  Sometimes it takes a few months for the hair to look noticably longer, but it's always growing.  It looks as if you have only about an inch or so until waist length.  It looks a little longer than in the March 2010 stretched pic. Congrats!



Thanks sometimes it's hard to see your own progress if it's not jaw-droppingly noticeable, but it feels fuller and thicker and even with shrinkage I noticed a little bit of length gain, I won't really know how much until I straighten.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Thanks sometimes it's hard to see your own progress if it's not jaw-droppingly noticeable, but it feels fuller and thicker and even with shrinkage I noticed a little bit of length gain, I won't really know how much until I straighten.


 
Hairs seems to grow at a slow steady pace and it's frustrating when the growth isn't extremely noticable.  I notice that your ends are much thicker and fuller and your hair is thicker.  I remember when you had that hair setback and now your hair has made a complete turn around.  I bet if you straightened your hair it would be just about waist length.  You're doing a great job, *Lucia*.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Thanks sometimes it's hard to see your own progress if it's not jaw-droppingly noticeable, but it feels fuller and thicker and even with shrinkage I noticed a little bit of length gain, I won't really know how much until I straighten.



Congrats on your progress Lucia!  You have such super thick hair....just beautiful.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> Here's my progress so far:


Beautiful  Glad to see you're still in the challenge!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone heard from LadyPaniola?


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 9, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Congrats on your progress, looks great!



Thank you.  I know that it's growing, I can really see it in my ponytails & braids.  For the Dec check in, I will do both a wet & straightened picture.  I love looking at the straightened length check ins .  If I wasn't so busy & it wasn't so humid, I would do one too!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Has anyone heard from LadyPaniola?


I haven't.  I was going to PM her because she sounded down the last few times she posted.  I hope it's not post-partum depression


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 9, 2010)

^oh no I hope she's ok.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Not to mention she's probably just exhausted with the newborn and her own body trying to readjust. I think it may take a bit for her to get back on track online.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 9, 2010)

i agree... hope she's doing well


----------



## Toy (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope she is doing well them little newborns are alot of work.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya'll she is fine(I think), I saw her in off topic this morning lol. Maybe she is taking a break from the hair side of things. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> MariposaSexyGirl, great pictures! Beautiful hair!



Was that meant for Ivey ? Because I quoted her pics lol. If you meant her hair then I will gladly accept and pretend it's mine


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Was that meant for Ivey ? Because I quoted her pics lol. If you meant her hair then I will gladly except and pretend it's mine



  too funny


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I just straightened my hair pin straight and for the first time in a long time, my hair feels long  . It's like I am suddenly in hair nirvana. I can't believe it. I feel at peace with my hair. I must be experiencing my summer growth spurt because my hair looks to have grown since my last pic updates in this thread. It's so strange. My hair official is at the bottom of my tat ( well when it's pin straight). I'm pretty excited about it. I never new my hair could grow this long. I can kinda see why some of you ladies want to grow longer. All because you can lol. Anybody else feel like this or is it just me ? Anyone else feeling hair nirvana?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I just straightened my hair pin straight and for the first time in a long time, my hair feels long  . It's like I am suddenly in hair nirvana. I can't believe it. I feel at peace with my hair. I must be experiencing my summer growth spurt because my hair looks to have grown since my last pic updates in this thread. It's so strange. My hair official is at the bottom of my tat ( well when it's pin straight). I'm pretty excited about it. I never new my hair could grow this long. I can kinda see why some of you ladies want to grow longer. All because you can lol. Anybody else feel like this or is it just me ? Anyone else feeling hair nirvana?



1st- pics please
congratz I'm glad your happy with your hair and the length.  Hoping to be there with you in "Hair Nirvana"    soon

Everyone's updates are so inspiring, great job ladies let's keep on growing the knees the limit


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I just straightened my hair pin straight and for the first time in a long time, my hair feels long  . It's like I am suddenly in hair nirvana. I can't believe it. I feel at peace with my hair. I must be experiencing my summer growth spurt because my hair looks to have grown since my last pic updates in this thread. It's so strange. My hair official is at the bottom of my tat ( well when it's pin straight). I'm pretty excited about it. I never new my hair could grow this long. I can kinda see why some of you ladies want to grow longer. All because you can lol. Anybody else feel like this or is it just me ? Anyone else feeling hair nirvana?



Now you know we need some pics!!

Congrats on Nirvana....one day I will reach it...hopefully.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jul 9, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I just straightened my hair pin straight and for the first time in a long time, my hair feels long  . It's like I am suddenly in hair nirvana. I can't believe it. I feel at peace with my hair. I must be experiencing my summer growth spurt because my hair looks to have grown since my last pic updates in this thread. It's so strange. My hair official is at the bottom of my tat ( well when it's pin straight). I'm pretty excited about it. I never new my hair could grow this long. I can kinda see why some of you ladies want to grow longer. All because you can lol. Anybody else feel like this or is it just me ? Anyone else feeling hair nirvana?



:mob::mob:


----------



## Ivey14 (Jul 9, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> 1st- pics please
> congratz I'm glad your happy with your hair and the length.  Hoping to be there with you in "Hair Nirvana"    soon
> 
> Everyone's updates are so inspiring, great job ladies let's keep on growing the knees the limit





Whimsy said:


> Now you know we need some pics!!
> 
> Congrats on Nirvana....one day I will reach it...hopefully.





BostonMaria said:


> :mob::mob:




I know I know!  I just put my oldest two to bed and I'm working on the third(she will be 7 months old on the 14th) so give me a minute lol. I most likely will post them tomorrow morning since it's like 50-11 things I got to do tonight. Laundry being one of them. I swear I hate folding clothes!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

It took me awhile to straighten my hair today. For many hours I was walking around with one side pin straight pulled in a pony and the other side still in ponytail holders from doing a ponytail rollerset lol. There was no way I was walking to my mailbox like this lol. Eventually I got the other side done.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 9, 2010)

I updated my avatar pic and added a siggy pic. I'll take some more recent pics this wknd.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 9, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I know I know!  I just put my oldest two to bed and I'm working on the third(she will be 7 months old on the 14th) so give me a minute lol. I most likely will post them tomorrow morning since it's like 50-11 things I got to do tonight. Laundry being one of them. I swear I hate folding clothes!


 
Tomorrow? No problem. I'll wait.... ... Do the mommy thing. I know that's not easy. Yep...I'll be here...patiently waiting...Yessiree!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm going to a conference August 1st in Florida and I was thinking of getting my hair done at a salon before heading out.  I started to explain this to my daughter and then I stopped myself... hold up.. I want to STRAIGHTEN my hair before heading to FLORIDA in AUGUST, which is the hottest month of the summer.  She laughed and said "curly ponytail huh?" Yep! I guess I'll pocket that money LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm going to a conference August 1st in Florida and I was thinking of getting my hair done at a salon before heading out.  I started to explain this to my daughter and then I stopped myself... hold up.. I want to STRAIGHTEN my hair before heading to FLORIDA in AUGUST, which is the hottest month of the summer.  She laughed and said "curly ponytail huh?" Yep! I guess I'll pocket that money LOL



LOL smart move!

Oooh maybe you can do some wet bunning while down in that heat/humidity!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 10, 2010)

:wow:!!! You ladies are making great progress  :waytogo:.                            
  Keep it up.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm going to a conference August 1st in Florida and I was thinking of getting my hair done at a salon before heading out. I started to explain this to my daughter and then I stopped myself... hold up.. I want to STRAIGHTEN my hair before heading to *FLORIDA in AUGUST, which is the hottest month of the summer*. She laughed and said "curly ponytail huh?" Yep! I guess I'll pocket that money LOL


 
No....JULY is the hottest month.....things start to die down in August...

Either way the humidity *will *zap your hair jus like it did you in LA...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Here yall go: 

Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here yall go:
> 
> Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.


 
*MariposaSexyGirl*, beautiful hair.  Your hair is noticably longer than in your old siggy pic.  Your ends look fine to me.  Hair tends to naturally taper on the ends as it grows extremely long.  Dusting the ends every few months can help make the ends thicker. Congrats, you're hip length!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *MariposaSexyGirl*, beautiful hair.  Your hair is noticably longer than in your old siggy pic.  Your ends look fine to me.  Hair tends to naturally taper on the ends as it grows extremely long.  Dusting the ends every few months can help make the ends thicker. Congrats, you're hip length.


Thank you! But I don't think I will feel comfy claiming full out hip length until it's a bit thicker  and maybe a bit longer . I will start dusting  maybe at the end of this month or next month.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh wait I did say I was gonna wait and trim in sept  I don't know I will see.


----------



## Toy (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats MariposaSexygirl For making Hiplength Beautiful !!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here yall go:
> 
> Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.


 
Wow!!  Your hair is gorgeous!!  Congrats on hip length!


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> No....JULY is the hottest month.....things start to die down in August...
> 
> Either way the humidity *will *zap your hair jus like it did you in LA...


 
*BostonMaria*, the humidity will zap your hair before you get off the airplane 

Congratulations *MariposaSexyGirl*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl...  your hair looks fab!!! i love it!  pretty soon we wont be able to see that tat at all lol


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 10, 2010)

i love this thread. you ladies all have beautiful hair. ♥


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> MariposaSexyGirl...  your hair looks fab!!! i love it!  *pretty soon we wont be able to see that tat at all *lol



That would be perfect when it happens  lol


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations *MariposaSexyGirl *for reaching HL. Don't worry about your ends, it is natural for long hair to have somewhat thinner ends if we do not trim them blunt. I have finally grown to accept that. Your hair looks great. Keep on doing what you do!!!!!    I will be lurking in this thread for more updates.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Congratulations *MariposaSexyGirl *for reaching HL. Don't worry about your ends, it is natural for long hair to have somewhat thinner ends if we do not trim them blunt. I have finally grown to accept that. Your hair looks great. Keep on doing what you do!!!!!    I will be lurking in this thread for more updates.



Thanks AngelDoll! Yeah I'm learning to accept it too. Your hair has grown a lot. You're like tail bone length now! It's so pretty.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2010)

Mariposasexygirl
congratz your hair is gorgeous its noticably much longer whatever your doing keep that up and post your Reggie
don't worry about the ends just keep growing and trim ocaasionally those ends will thicken up once you've grown an inch or 2 past and you trim it back a little. 
look up leobody c5 she dusts whenever and pinkladyj on YouTube she dusts every 6 
months


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2010)

Angiedoll
wow your hairs on a major growth spurt it looks like your @ HL aleady and moving towards TL 
congratz on your progress too


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thank you! But I don't think I will feel comfy claiming full out hip length until it's a bit thicker  and maybe a bit longer . I will start dusting maybe at the end of this month or next month.


 
Nice progress! You'll be like me and those ends.... you'll be waiting for them to thicken up and by then you'll be Tailbone Length still waiting to clam HL....  HHG!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here yall go:
> 
> Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.



Great progress...Your hair looks fine to me & yes your HL..Keep Growing!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

ugh, i'm starting to feel like i may not quite make hl this yr.  i mean i know i have 5mos of growing left.  but i'm still so far away!!!!

i dunno, maybe i'm just in a funk.  i started my dot early so i'm cramping like i just ran 25miles, then as soon as i put the flat iron to my head i hear thunder so i know this wont last.  then i tried a new reggie for flat ironing and it was a huge FAIL cause my hair is greasy and limp. and last, i had such a hard time taking this pix.  i'm so mad that my stupid phone doesnt have a timer on it!  that would have made things so much easier!

welp, here's my poor excuse for an update lmao














lmfao i shouldnt even have attempted to show pants as i am no where near close to measuring by my pants yet lmfao


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you will make it Mz. MoMo! Keep hope alive and stick to a reggie you know works! Sorry to hear about your cramps! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ugh, i'm starting to feel like i may not quite make hl this yr. i mean i know i have 5mos of growing left. but i'm still so far away!!!!
> 
> i dunno, maybe i'm just in a funk. i started my dot early so i'm cramping like i just ran 25miles, then as soon as i put the flat iron to my head i hear thunder so i know this wont last. then i tried a new reggie for flat ironing and it was a huge FAIL cause my hair is greasy and limp. and last, i had such a hard time taking this pix. i'm so mad that my stupid phone doesnt have a timer on it! that would have made things so much easier!
> 
> ...


 
This is a different view since you are not wearing the red top, but I think I still see a little progress... and Sing glory glory for the thunder... that could be the monsoon you were looking for! 5 months is plenty of time to reach your goal! Sorry for the cramps... that's probably making you feel the way you do at the moment. This will pass and things will start looking bright again!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> This is a different view since you are not wearing the red top, but I think I still see a little progress... and Sing glory glory for the thunder... that could be the monsoon you were looking for! 5 months is plenty of time to reach your goal! Sorry for the cramps... that's probably making you feel the way you do at the moment. This will pass and things will start looking bright again!



i'm fairly certain you're right and its the cramps lol i dropped a glass of oj earlier this morning and darn near broke out in tears 

plenty of thunder and it smells like rain, but not a drop yet.

also, i felt extra bloated and opted to wear something a bit looser than my usual red length checking shirt lmao

in a few days i'll re-evaluate these thoughts lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here yall go:
> 
> Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.



Girl you are hip length and that's all that matters! The rest of your hair will catch up eventually. Congrats and your hair is beautiful.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 10, 2010)

MzMomo there's a SL girl somewhere out there ready to choke you LOL
you're hair is lovely so enjoy it!! If you and I don't make it to HL by Dec we start a new thread in January ok. We WILL make it eventually. You and I have made progress this year. Hair anorexia makes us blind to the growth.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Mariposasexygirl
> congratz your hair is gorgeous its noticably much longer whatever your doing keep that up and post your Reggie
> don't worry about the ends just keep growing and trim ocaasionally those ends will thicken up once you've grown an inch or 2 past and you trim it back a little.
> look up leobody c5 she dusts whenever and pinkladyj on YouTube she dusts every 6
> months



Thanks! I will post my reggie soon. And yes I saw leobodyc5 her hair is to die for! I never seen pinkladyj I will be looking her up though. Thanks again!



Candy828 said:


> Nice progress! You'll be like me and those ends.... you'll be waiting for them to thicken up and by then you'll be Tailbone Length still waiting to clam HL....  HHG!



I could actually see this happening  not to mention my husband doesn't want me to cut it. He think I just need to let it grow. And I'm like and then what? lol



Lita said:


> Great progress...Your hair looks fine to me & yes your HL..Keep Growing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Lita! Ya'll need to stop trying to make me leave this thread . I'm not leaving until it's the hip length that I want lol So I'm staying right here llol. I'm not done here just yet


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> MzMomo there's a SL girl somewhere out there ready to choke you LOL
> you're hair is lovely so enjoy it!! If you and I don't make it to HL by Dec we start a new thread in January ok. We WILL make it eventually. You and I have made progress this year. Hair anorexia makes us blind to the growth.



you are very right thank you guys for slapping me out of my funk.  i should be pleased and grateful for what i do have on my head because i could have nothing.

hl in '11 isnt the end of the world... in fact, its still pretty sweet  (can you tell i've popped some midol  )


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ugh, i'm starting to feel like i may not quite make hl this yr.  i mean i know i have 5mos of growing left.  but i'm still so far away!!!!
> 
> i dunno, maybe i'm just in a funk.  i started my dot early so i'm cramping like i just ran 25miles, then as soon as i put the flat iron to my head i hear thunder so i know this wont last.  then i tried a new reggie for flat ironing and it was a huge FAIL cause my hair is greasy and limp. and last, i had such a hard time taking this pix.  i'm so mad that my stupid phone doesnt have a timer on it!  that would have made things so much easier!
> 
> ...



Your hair looks good! It's wl now and hip is not far away trust. You know, it looks like you wear your pants down lower than normal. Low riders? Remember I was talking about this up thread? Maybe that's why it seems further away. I have a few pair and the top of them start almost at the crack of my arse lol. 
I don't think those low riders were made for people that already have curves.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2010)

I always wondered why it starts raining or thundering EVERY TIME I wear my hair down. It never fails! lol The hair gods!? lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Your hair looks good! It's wl now and hip is not far away trust. You know, it looks like you wear your pants down lower than normal. Low riders? Remember I was talking about this up thread? Maybe that's why it seems further away. I have a few pair and the top of them start almost at the crack of my arse lol.
> I don't think those low riders were made for people that already have curves.



 actually, funny story.  those pants actually sit higher but then when i was taking pix i thought they looked too high to be hl so i pulled them down lower to where i thought hl was...  

i told yall i dont know where hl is on me lmao i cant feel my hip bones through the pudge!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here yall go:
> 
> Gonna make it my siggy pic. It needs to grow a little more so that it passes the top of my jeans a little so it will be undeniably hip length though . But you see how my ends need to thicken up. I'm sure my postpartum shedding took most of the thickness that I did have. But it is okay lol. But any ways this what it looks like pin straight. Well the scalp hair look voluminous but it still pretty straight.


 

You are SO hiplength there's no getting around it!

Very pretty


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 10, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *Ya'll need to stop trying to make me leave this thread *. I'm not leaving until it's the hip length that I want lol So I'm staying right here llol. I'm not done here just yet


 
We understand..... it's hard to leave the people you've been growing hair with.... Why do you think I keep coming back to the HL Thread....I miss my people!   So you can stay here... but secretly we know your on your way to TL....


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 10, 2010)

MzMomo your hair looks great!!!
lol @ your jeans story


----------



## Lucia (Jul 10, 2010)

More HL inspiration

Italian top model
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M2ov2Cu68M&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb3RCpK3sPY&feature=related

TL/CL
http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777#p/c/6A0B95BA7EE23404

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/a/u/0/G2SlTrubRYg


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm washing my hair when the sun comes up (i would do it now but there is still a chance my insomnia will give me a break and let me sleep lol).  i'm not feeling my hair right now, i should have stuck with my reggie for flat ironing.  at least this way i could have at least had the pleasure of playing with the length i do have (even if its not the length i wanted lol) maybe i'll reconsider in the morning when i take my bun down.  maybe some of this oil will absorb some

eta: oh! and still no freakin rain!  it was thundering and it smelled like rain but we only got like a drop here and there lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> actually, funny story.  those pants actually sit higher but then when i was taking pix i thought they looked too high to be hl so i pulled them down lower to where i thought hl was...
> 
> i told yall i dont know where hl is on me lmao i cant feel my hip bones through the pudge!!!!



You're so silly . Pull your pants up  . With the way your using pants for measuring you will be tailbone length when you *think* you are just reaching hip lol.



Candy828 said:


> We understand..... it's hard to leave the people you've been growing hair with.... Why do you think I keep coming back to the HL Thread....I miss my people!   So you can stay here... but secretly we know your on your way to TL....




I know it is ! And yes I think I will be trying for tailbone next. It's not that far away from hip . I be all up in your classic length thread too lol


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my GOD!!! I love leobody's hair....new inspiration!!! THANK YOU FOR POSTING THOSE LINKS!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2010)

PS i realized I'm starting to obsess about my hair growing out.  I'm going to do my color and my trim and then start to just bun and ps and leave my hair alone.  

I think from Sept to the end of the year i'm going to bun mainly and see what happens growth wise.  I hope to have a 9-5 gig again by then so it'll be easy to just bun daily and not worry about my hair.

August i'm probably going to be travelign most of the month with 2 weeks in mex again so i'll probably fall back on wngos and wet buns there.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ I know she has like dream hair! Her hair looks like one of the black barbies I had when I was little.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> ^^ I know she has like dream hair! Her hair looks like one of the black barbies I had when I was little.




Yes girl!! leobody's hair is like Christie's hair lol Barbie's black friend 

it's luscious looking!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2010)

i knew i wasnt the only one who compared her to the black barbie


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry ladies but I had my DD cut my ends a little bit. It was looking kinda crappy and depressing.  I think I've already cut like 3 inches this year so no more.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2010)

NO MORE SCISSORS!!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Sorry ladies but I had my DD cut my ends a little bit. It was looking kinda crappy and depressing.  I think I've already cut like 3 inches this year so no more.




It's looks good! You still look to be wl. Leave the scissors alone! lol


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 12, 2010)

Your hair looks good, and she did a good job too. Atleast she did make u APL.





BostonMaria said:


> Sorry ladies but I had my DD cut my ends a little bit. It was looking kinda crappy and depressing.  I think I've already cut like 3 inches this year so no more.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NO MORE SCISSORS!!!!



D'oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







MariposaSexyGirl said:


> It's looks good! You still look to be wl. Leave the scissors alone! lol



Yes I'm still WSL. There was one scraggly end that was growing quicker LOL I don't know why,but I have a 3B side of hair and that seems to grow quicker than the 3C side on the right. 



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Your hair looks good, and she did a good job too. Atleast she did make u APL.



If she had cut my hair APL I would have written her off my will


----------



## goldielocs (Jul 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm washing my hair when the sun comes up (i would do it now but there is still a chance my insomnia will give me a break and let me sleep lol). i'm not feeling my hair right now, i should have stuck with my reggie for flat ironing. at least this way i could have at least had the pleasure of playing with the length i do have (even if its not the length i wanted lol) maybe i'll reconsider in the morning when i take my bun down. maybe some of this oil will absorb some
> 
> eta: *oh! and still no freakin rain! it was thundering and it smelled like rain but we only got like a drop here and there lol*


 
I am feeling your PAIN!!! Those rain clouds rolled into the city and my fam was like "Yes!!! Rain! It's gonna rain..... 
Nothing. 

Not even a drop. 

So sad.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 14, 2010)

i can see im not the only one with thin end problems. im holding out for the fill in advice, i think it is working... i still dont have split ends and when it sheds it is long pieces. any advice or tips on how you strengthened?





what length am i? a little confused. 




goal tailbone-2011


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 14, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> look at all that hair!!! girl, you're hair has out grown that length check shirt lol you need some length check pants!


  for real


----------



## Janet' (Jul 14, 2010)

Lawd!!! Instant inspiration!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 14, 2010)

Glory, your hair is beautiful!  ♥


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2010)

Glory
great updae pics congratz
In the white shirt I  Think you're a passed WL approaching HL


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 16, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Glory
> great updae pics congratz
> In the white shirt I Think you're a passed WL approaching HL


 so im at that in between point. thanks for the comments ladies. well it looks like ill make hl in 2010 then


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's a pic I took yesterday 7/15/10, I am 9wks post relaxer here.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2010)

great pic shopaholic!!!  everyones getting so close!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 16, 2010)

SHopaholic
:woohoo: you're getting so close it's like max 2 maybe 3 inches to HL grow that hair


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 16, 2010)

I just can't believe that I am even approaching HL, LOL, I am so excited. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Here's a pic I took yesterday 7/15/10, I am 9wks post relaxer here.



Wow! your a jump away from hl....great progress...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> i can see im not the only one with thin end problems. im holding out for the fill in advice, i think it is working... i still dont have split ends and when it sheds it is long pieces. any advice or tips on how you strengthened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry about the "thin ends" those are your lead hairs shooting out in front first.  Just ignore it and grow on, you can dust every 3 months after you've reached goal.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 22, 2010)

Just bumping


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^WITH NO UPDATE?!!! How dare you!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> ^^^WITH NO UPDATE?!!! How dare you!


 

Lol!!!! My bad girl!!.....but after all that trying to hurry up and get updates recently for all the challenges  i joined i think i'm gonna wait til the end of the year or the end of Fall to post another length update....i dunno.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!!!! My bad girl!!.....but after all that trying to hurry up and get updates recently for all the challenges  i joined i think i'm gonna wait til the end of the year or the end of Fall to post another length update....i dunno.



i'm with you on that actually.  i think i need a break from length checks before i drive my self to suicide over my hair lmao


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 23, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl Congrats on HL!! It's gorgeous!

ShopAholic & your hair is your glory...fabulous progress:superbanana:


Whimsy said:


> PS i realized I'm starting to obsess about my hair growing out.  I'm going to do my color and my trim and then start to just bun and ps and leave my hair alone.
> 
> I think from Sept to the end of the year i'm going to bun mainly and see what happens growth wise.  I hope to have a 9-5 gig again by then so it'll be easy to just bun daily and not worry about my hair.
> 
> August i'm probably going to be travelign most of the month with 2 weeks in mex again so i'll probably fall back on wngos and wet buns there.


Don't obsess, I'm sure it's growing...we're just watching it too hard What sort of color do you use?  How often do you trim?



BostonMaria said:


> Sorry ladies but I had my DD cut my ends a little bit. It was looking kinda crappy and depressing.  I think I've already cut like 3 inches this year so no more.


 You need to stop that!  
My left side grows like that.  I used to always cut it to even it out with the right but I did not do that this year & the right side has now caught up to the left.  Remember we have leader hairs that may reach a longer length faster than other sections, if we wait it out by bunning or braiding thin or uneven ends, the rest will catch up.

As some of you may now, I joined the ceramides & healthy ends challenges.  Since increasing my use of ceramides, my hair does feel stronger.  It does somehow act like a protein so much so that when I put my beloved monoi de tahiti oil on my hair, I got crunchy hair!  I have never gotten crunchy hair from coconut oil!!  For healthy ends, I've been spritzing & using a variety of oils & butters to seal.  I still thought I was going to have to trim about an inch, I go by the feel, then I realized that I had a few SSKs.  I trimmed those & baggied my braid or ponytail over night every other night for a week & the result is smooth, moisturized ends

Here is some hair growing fairy dust 

HHG


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont need a length check you know. I can be happy with a little bun or a washngo or whatever your daily styles are. I need a little hit to feel my porn addiction!....hair porn that is!


Thanks for the fairy dust! LOVE YA!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Don't worry about the "thin ends" *those are your lead hairs shooting out in front first*. ...



Best hair euphemism ever, . I'm going to tape those words to all the mirrors in my house as a reminder, .

Maybe I'll start a "Don't cut your lead hairs shooting out in front first" challenge, ... all that "thick" "blunt" ends pressure around here... .


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 23, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Don't obsess, I'm sure it's growing...we're just watching it too hard What sort of color do you use?  How often do you trim?
> 
> Here is some hair growing fairy dust
> HHG



First off, I need you to know I wiggled my head around under that fairy dust... I can feel the tingling growth sensations now!!

I don't know what my stylist used to lighten, but I just self dyed it black.  I haven't had a trim since February   I'm going to put in twists fairly soon and do a tiny self trim. 

So, John and I will be doing ePics in October in Nevada where it's nice and dry, I want my hair in long waves so I'll be straightening before I had intended.  Next true length check will be October 8th.

Here's my intended style:





Since I don't know if I can pull it off, I may do a trial run in late september so that may be my actual next straightening/length check.  

FYI - last one was in April and I was about 2 inches from WL.  Now I believe I'm exactly WL because when I do tension length checks I go full WL and that's not even precise.

I hope I've gone past WL by my late september straightening...let us pray  lol

HHG to all, you're all doing so well and your hair is getting SO LONG!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I dont need a length check you know. *I can be happy with a little bun or a washngo or whatever your daily styles are. I need a little hit to feel my porn addiction!....hair porn that is!*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fairy dust! LOVE YA!


----------



## memee1978 (Jul 25, 2010)

i want to join.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 26, 2010)

memee1978 said:


> i want to join.


 
I was looking at your fotki pictures but they are not up-to-date pictures... But from what I can see your progress looks good! **smiles**  Where are you at now?????


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2010)

I did cassia let that sit for 3 hours this past weekend and
followed up with dc 10 min of suave tropical coconut and Aussie moist 
my hair is in heaven feels very soft moisterized 
I'm also using aloe Vera juice instead of water for my spritz then Eco styler olive oil gel for my edges and frizzy areas that won't behave and it's been up in PS since I last straightened. 
I'll wait until next check in to flat iron everytime I think about straightening and doing a official length check but either rains or it's 100 degrees and humid.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

.....just passin through waiting for some eye candy! lol


----------



## Spring (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> .....just passin through waiting for some eye candy! lol


 
me too


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay....i think my hair has thinned out or something.....my sister says it could seem like its thinner bc i flat ironed it....or i think maybe its because i haven't been using my JBCO this spring/summer.....its just so hot.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't understand. Could you post a pic? lol

JK! I haven't experienced it but I also haven't flatironed in 8 months so I guess I wouldn't know! Maybe alot of your long strands have shedded and started a new cycle so you have more shorter hairs than longer hairs at the moment? IDK! lol Just makin stuff up I guess


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> *I don't understand. Could you post a pic? lol*.....WHat i done told you bout dat!!!? .....
> 
> JK! I haven't experienced it but I also haven't flatironed in 8 months so I guess I wouldn't know! Maybe alot of your long strands have shedded and started a new cycle so you have more shorter hairs than longer hairs at the moment? IDK! lol Just makin stuff up I guess



Girl i dunno what it is....i have been shedding alot more lately too. I hope its not my meds.......but i have to take emerplexed

Everytime i put my hands through my hair a few strands come out.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 3, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i dunno what it is....i have been shedding alot more lately too. I hope its not *my meds*.......but i have to take emerplexed
> 
> Everytime i put my hands through my hair a few strands come out.


 
I am not claiming to know what's wrong.... but if you are taking *meds*.... you need to drinking a whole lot more water....water....water....  Some meds if not all tend to dry the body out to the point that hydration is lacking without you knowing about it except for external signs like your hair.  So drink more water than you need constantly! *smiles*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 3, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am not claiming to know what's wrong.... but if you are taking *meds*.... you need to drinking a whole lot more water....water....water....  Some meds if not all tend to dry the body out to the point that hydration is lacking without you knowing about it except for external signs like your hair.  So drink more water than you need constantly! *smiles*



Thanx Candy!

I didn't know meds could cause dehydration!....bc lately i'm always thirsty and it hits me really hard in the middle of the nite.....i violate waterbottles in my sleep! Had no idea it was bc of my meds!!

Thank you very much for that tip.....i've actually been on a hunt for the perfect gallon jug so i can always have water with me.....a cute one of course


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 4, 2010)

the water is a good tip.  i'm on some new meds and i need to drink more water i'm sure.  what about powerade???  i drink lots of powerade lol i drink like 3 of the big bottles at work per day.  then i come home and drink milk.  i should get some water in huh


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> the water is a good tip. i'm on some new meds and i need to drink more water i'm sure. what about powerade??? i drink lots of powerade lol i drink like 3 of the big bottles at work per day. then i come home and drink milk. i should get some water in huh


 
All that is good! But nothing takes the place of water..... you need it! If you are on meds.... drink water...more water....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 4, 2010)

eewww, i hate water lol... but you're right, my body, hair, and nails need it


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 4, 2010)

I just hate that water makes me go potty alot. Hey what about tea?? I like to drink herbal tea....especially Celestial Seasonings.....does that count as water intake? 

I love tea and i like those little packets you add to the water to flavor it....does that count as well??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 4, 2010)

If your tea is caffeinated then no it won't count because caffeine is a diuretic so you'll have to drink even MORE water!

I love drinkin water what's wrong wit ya'll? lol I drink a gallon a day!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 4, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> If your tea is caffeinated then no it won't count because caffeine is a diuretic so you'll have to drink even MORE water!
> 
> I love drinkin water what's wrong wit ya'll? lol I drink a gallon a day!



I love water too.....but i like flava wit it

No i HAVE to stay away from caffeine so i get the teas that say caffeine free


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 4, 2010)

Spring said:


> me too


 
Me three


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 4, 2010)

hey! I have been keeping my hair in a braided mid high bun since last Thursday.  I've been moisturing almost daily with HE LTR and SC moisturing lotion, then I top it off with coconut oil. my hair felt so nice moisturized and this 12wks post NG has been co-operating so nicely I skip Sundays' hair day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 5, 2010)

i have to stay away from caffeine also (but i still get it in every so often lol).  

POWERADE! POWERADE! POWERADE! LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the water reminder ladies!!!
I've been slacking since my routine is changing, but I usually chug water like it's my job!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 5, 2010)

PS Milk and Powerade are good too, that's considered water intake, but if you're trying to go above and beyond, you gotta get some extra water in as well.

If you're not into plain water, try putting fruit in it.  I love strawberry water.  makes me feel fancy lol.  And lemon in water is the best!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

question yall...  when you put your pants to hl, how much below your belly button is your pants???  

cause the last pic i posted yall said my pants was too low.  but when i wear my pants where i normally wear them... they just seem to be too high in pix lol.

i dont know if i'm just delusional or what.

what i do know is if hl is where i wear my pants, then i'm much closer than i originally thought.  but before i get happy, i want to know where yall are wearing your pants and i figured going by distance from the belly button would give me a better idea you know


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2010)

^yay for being closer than you thought!!!

Next time I put on pants i'll make note of how far below bellybutton they are.

So, I flattened my hair today (by wrapping a piece around my head for a while) but not straightened it, and took a picture (located in my siggie)

I feel like I'm at the same place! Maybe I've grown but just dont notice since it's not truly straightened?  I dunno.  

But I do know that I cannot wait till October when I straighten for my engagement picture photoshoot.  I hope I'm 2 inches past WL!!!!  

don't judge me, lol, a girl can hope!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2010)

My pants are about two inches below my belly button....maybe a bit more I didn't measure just eyeballed it but it sits at my hips


Your hair is sooo pretty! You can just try to feel for your hip bone to see how far you are since you can't really go by other people's measurements. I know I have a short torso and 8 feet of legs so my hip bone may be closer to my naval than yours


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> My pants are about two inches below my belly button....maybe a bit more I didn't measure just eyeballed it but it sits at my hips



based off of that, i believe hl on me might be around the bottom of my belt loop... lol


----------



## Toy (Aug 7, 2010)

MzMoMo5235,Beautiful Hair Congrats on your Progress!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> based off of that, i believe hl on me might be around the bottom of my belt loop... lol


 

Really? Hmm...how far is your belly button from your waist because your pants don't look high-rise to me. And I def don't wear the low-rise like the white girls with no booty lol....although I dont have much back there myself but look at me gettin all off topic


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2010)

MZMOMOOOOO Your almost theeeerrrreeeee!!!!!! WAHOOOO


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

I DUNNO!!!! I'M SO CONFUSED!!!! maybe i just dont have a hip length lol i wont claim nothing til i hit my crackin lmao then i'll be crknl and i'll just claim that til cl cause this hl one is harder for me to figure out than mbl was lmao and i thought that was hard!


----------



## tsturnbu (Aug 9, 2010)

hmmm..i may be a little late, but i would love to join this challenge. here is my starting length. i have been this lenght for about 1 month. i cut 3 inches off in february because of see thru ends, and i am slowly transitioning to texlax. for the last year or so, i have been cuttng off an 1 inch every 3 months.

i am 2-3 inches away from hip length...so hoefully by December 21st, i wll be there!


----------



## Toy (Aug 9, 2010)

Tsturnbu,Great progress love thickness!!


----------



## tsturnbu (Aug 9, 2010)

Toy said:


> Tsturnbu,Great progress love thickness!!


 
thanks!  texlaxing is no joke. i used mbb lye fine.  and i relax every 5 months or so. the mbb laughs at my 4a/b hair, but im sick of bone straight ends...im slowly cutting them off!

i used ors replenishing conditioner as my dc, and no shampoo.  i wear a bum 90% of the time...hip length here i come...


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

memee1978 said:


> i want to join.



Of course you can join us on the growth to HL  I'm just not adding names to the first page.  



Lucia said:


> I did cassia let that sit for 3 hours this past weekend and
> followed up with dc 10 min of suave tropical coconut and Aussie moist
> my hair is in heaven feels very soft moisterized
> I'm also using aloe Vera juice instead of water for my spritz then Eco styler olive oil gel for my edges and frizzy areas that won't behave and it's been up in PS since I last straightened.
> I'll wait until next check in to flat iron everytime I think about straightening and doing a official length check but either rains or it's 100 degrees and humid.



I was going to do a cassia treatment 2 weeks ago & realized I was out of it!  
How do you like the AV juice as a spritz?  Do you keep it in the fridge?

I hope all of this heat & humidity has helped to increase my growth rate this summer
 


tsturnbu said:


> hmmm..i may be a little late, but i would love to join this challenge. here is my starting length. i have been this lenght for about 1 month. i cut 3 inches off in february because of see thru ends, and i am slowly transitioning to texlax. for the last year or so, i have been cuttng off an 1 inch every 3 months.
> 
> i am 2-3 inches away from hip length...so hoefully by December 21st, i wll be there!


:welcome3:If you stop trimming, you look like you could be HL in Dec 2010


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

How's everyone doing?  I'm busy tending to real life matters so don't get on line much.  Hope you're enjoying your hair

HHG


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol


:wowespite your set backs, looks like you will make HL before DEC Thanks for posting

BTW:  I base HL by the top of my hip bones which is about 1-2 inches from my belly button.


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, I know I won't be anywhere close to hl by Dec 2010 (I have to trim again before the year end), but is it ok if I hang out here with you ladies?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Of course you can join us on the growth to HL  I'm just not adding names to the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving the aloe Vera juice instead of water I don't even dilute it and I keep the av juice bottle I. He fridge and keep my spay bottle in the br
I don't think I'll be able to spritz and damp bun when winter comes I've got to figure something out soon. Any suggestions I'm open to straitening more often since it will be cold out. 
I've noticed my hairs a little bi thicker and longer in it's shrunken state since switching to the aloe Vera juice spritz evoo and olive oil Eco styler gel also the shine off my natural ps is bangin


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2010)

Ita w shipprrchow
Mzmomo you will b HL before Dec great progress can't wait to see official length check pics
Just wait to trim
 I the new year


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Spring said:


> Hi everyone, I know I won't be anywhere close to hl by Dec 2010 (I have to trim again before the year end), but is it ok if I hang out here with you ladies?


 
*Spring*, of course.   I love the siggy pic.  Is it new?   I don't think I've really looked at it before.  Your hair is very long and thick with nice thick healthy ends.  You should be close to hip length by the end of the year.

You should post more pics.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ^yay for being closer than you thought!!!
> 
> Next time I put on pants i'll make note of how far below bellybutton they are.
> 
> ...


Congratz you look lle your an inch past WL already when you straiten it will be longer
WTG


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi *Lucia*.    How are you?   I haven't seen you around for a while.  How is your hair coming along?


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey thanks for the welcome Celina !

After bsl my hair thins out really fast, so it feels like I'm trimming more often than I'd like. Yes my siggie is new. In July I posted a pic right before my 3 month relaxer touch up, but I unfortunately trimmed my hair without straightening first, so after I relaxed my hair, my hair is ~.5inch shorter....


----------



## MsKibibi (Aug 18, 2010)

Love the siggy pic Spring!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Spring said:


> Hi everyone, I know I won't be anywhere close to hl by Dec 2010 (I have to trim again before the year end), but is it ok if I hang out here with you ladies?



Of course you can!!    Just try to hold off on trimming!



Lucia said:


> I'm loving the aloe Vera juice instead of water I don't even dilute it and I keep the av juice bottle I. He fridge and keep my spay bottle in the br
> I don't think I'll be able to spritz and damp bun when winter comes I've got to figure something out soon. Any suggestions I'm open to straitening more often since it will be cold out.
> I've noticed my hairs a little bi thicker and longer in it's shrunken state since switching to the aloe Vera juice spritz evoo and olive oil Eco styler gel also the shine off my natural ps is bangin



So it doesn't feel sticky?  I may try this...
My cassia came in the mail, so I will do that this weekend.  I am so excited, I haven't done a cassia treatment in about a year!

In the winter, I tend to do more roller sets.  

Wimsy!  You're past WL Congratulations!!

HHG everyone!


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> Love the siggy pic Spring!


Thanks!  and btw I love your videos



schipperchow1 said:


> Of course you can!!  Just try to hold off on trimming!


 
Thanks,....I'll definitely try


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Of course you can!!    Just try to hold off on trimming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the AVJ is not sticky at all. 
I mixed some pectin powder with the cassia so it would have a gel like consistency
I was easy to use no drips no big mess. you can buy pectin in the baking goods section.

Thanks for the idea bit I can't roller set at all and my hairs too thick to stay on hard plastic rollers I have to either airdry and flat iron or blow-dry alone or flat iron after. 
I've really tried to roller set and it never works. Even when I used to go to the stylist and my hair was relaxed they didn't even bother trying it either. I may have to try it again and see since my styling skills are better now.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Hi *Lucia*.    How are you?   I haven't seen you around for a while.  How is your hair coming along?




Been really busy love the new siggy pic 
You're just collecting all the pretty hairtoys post links please. I didn't know my hair was making progress until a fam member said so.  Well judging by 1 of my fav ps styles the 2 braid Chinese bun w the hairstick it's longer. When I first did this bun I could just get around he bottom and pin the very ends on top. 

Now I can go around the bottom and wrap the very ends back around the hairstick a little past it the halfway mark to the bottom. Bit I usually fold over he last 2 inches and pin those on the sides got to keep my ends well tucked under.    
So when I reach my ultimate goal I should be ale to wrap it around 2 x at least and that's with shrinkage.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Been really busy love the new siggy pic
> You're just collecting all the pretty hairtoys post links please. I didn't know my hair was making progress until a fam member said so. Well judging by 1 of my fab ps styyles the 2 braid Chinese bun w the hairstick it's longer. When I first did this bun I could just get around he bottom and pin he very ends on top. Now I can go around the bottom and wrap the very ends back around the hairstick a little past it the halfway mark to the bottom. Bit I usually fold over he last 2 inches and pin those on the sides got to keep my ends well tucked under.
> So when I reach my ultimate goal I should be ale to wrap it around 2 x at least and that's with shrinkage.


 

Yay!  Congrats on the progress!  Your hair has come a long way from the set back you had earlier this year/end of last year.

Thank you.  I got the sticks in my siggy from www.crystalmood.com .

Here is my post with the links to various hair stick websites: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11781830&postcount=548


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2010)

More longhair PS styles
Crown braid 
http://community.livejournal.com/longhair/2689201.html


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2010)

Celinastar I just checked out your update pics very nice your hairs thicker if that's even possible love your hairs hang time I wish mine would hang more raddah raddah   I have a good amount of hair and I'm so grateful for that I really shouldn't complain. 
I see you're not CW daily but weekly is that better for your hair now?
When and/or how often do you use shampoo?
And do you think your growth would be even faster than it already is if you did daily CW ? TIA
btw this SEP will make it 1 year since my BKT debacle happened.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 22, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Celinastar I just checked out your update pics very nice your hairs thicker if that's even possible love your hairs hang time I wish mine would hang more raddah raddah  I have a good amount of hair and I'm so grateful for that I really shouldn't complain.
> I see you're not CW daily but weekly is that better for your hair now?
> When and/or how often do you use shampoo?
> And do you think your growth would be even faster than it already is if you did daily CW ? TIA
> btw this SEP will make it 1 year since my BKT debacle happened.


 

Thanks.  I started co washing once a week because I've grown to really hate walking around with wet hair. I've been doing this pretty much all summer.  I have no set time that I shampoo. It just depends on if my hair feels as if it has a lot of buildup on it which is very rare. Right now the only hair product I'm using on my hair is the Giovanni conditioner and that is cone free. I plan on using EVOO again when it's cooler. Since EVOO is a heavy oil I'm sure I'll have to shampoo a few times during the fall and winter. I'm not sure about growth but I think my retention *may *be a little bit better since I'm only manipulating my hair once a week now instead of daily.

Your hair has come a long way since last September. You should be proud.  You've done a great job with your hair.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thanks.  I started co washing once a week because I've grown to really hate walking around with wet hair. I've been doing this pretty much all summer.  I have no set time that I shampoo. It just depends on if my hair feels as if it has a lot of buildup on it which is very rare. Right now the only hair product I'm using on my hair is the Giovanni conditioner and that is cone free. I plan on using EVOO again when it's cooler. Since EVOO is a heavy oil I'm sure I'll have to shampoo a few times during the fall and winter. I'm not sure about growth but I think my retention *may *be a little bit better since I'm only manipulating my hair once a week now instead of daily.
> 
> Your hair has come a long way since last September. You should be proud.  You've done a great job with your hair.




Thanks 

I keep switching from daily CW to once a week When it's really hot 
and humid out I just rinse no conditioner I guess I'm just doing whatever now


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Do any of you ladies think you got a growth spurt this summer? 
I trimmed about 1/2" & did a cassia treatment (forgot how messy this can be), but not sure if I got any growth beyond the norm.  I guess I will find out at next month's check in.  
HHG


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 26, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do any of you ladies think you got a growth spurt this summer?
> I trimmed about 1/2" & did a cassia treatment (forgot how messy this can be), but not sure if I got any growth beyond the norm.  I guess I will find out at next month's check in.
> HHG



I didn't I was all hyped for nothing! Even started staying in the hot, humid air longer to increase growth, nada.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 26, 2010)

I think i did...i'm not sure if its from the Bee Mine...i think i got growth from both bc i have about 3 inches of new growth at the crown area


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 26, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i did...i'm not sure if its from the Bee Mine...i think i got growth from both bc i have about 3 inches of new growth at the crown area



BOOOOOOOOOOO Screw sulfur lol Yes I'm very bitter and hating right now


Congrats!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm just elated to know i'm 15 weeks post as of yesterday!!.....i'm enjoying my transition.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO *Screw sulfur lol Yes I'm very bitter and hating right now*
> 
> 
> Congrats!



........girl you make me crack up all the time!!!....are you allergic to sulfur??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 26, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm just elated to know i'm 15 weeks post as of yesterday!!.....i'm enjoying my transition.




GRRRR my stupid computer deleting everything I type. Here's the summary:

Whoop whoop congrats!


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Do any of you ladies think you got a growth spurt this summer?
> I trimmed about 1/2" & did a cassia treatment (forgot how messy this can be), but not sure if I got any growth beyond the norm. I guess I will find out at next month's check in.
> HHG


 
Last year (summer '09), I don't even think I got the avg .5 inch a month, but this summer I'm thankful for getting at least the average.  Last fall I received a growth spurt, so I'm praying the same thing happens agains this year.


----------



## Lita (Aug 26, 2010)

Spring,love how thick your hair is Very pretty!








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Lita ! I was just admiring your update in the Classic Challenge.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 27, 2010)

i think i got a slight growth spurt... just slight


HL!!!!!!! I'M COMING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm just so hyped to be finally past WL if I keep things up, I'll be HL by may of next year.  (I started a HL 2011 thread...sue me)

You girls look like you're all doing well.  Congrats on the growth spurt momo, love the siggie pic spring.

Lets get to Hip Length ladies!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO Screw sulfur lol Yes I'm very bitter and hating right now
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 
Sulfer gave me a nasty rash on my neck and 3 HUGE pimples the size of a newborn baby erplexed


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Sulfer gave me a nasty rash on my neck and 3 HUGE pimples the size of a newborn baby erplexed


 
I was breaking out on my face VERY HORRIBLY when I would apply the oil directly from the applicator bottle. Now I put the oil on all of my fingers and massage my scalp that way. No more nasty pimples popping up and the old ones are gradually going away!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2010)

WHAT HAPPENED TO LHCF?!?!?  I DONT LIKE CHANGE!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 28, 2010)

^I don't like this change either.....i hate readjusting!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2010)

i dont like it!!! 1st thet take it away from me for a whole day, then i come back and dont know my password and had to reset it, then i come in and i'm all confused.....


i really dont like change. i really really dont!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Sulfer gave me a nasty rash on my neck and 3 HUGE pimples the size of a newborn baby erplexed


 
Your hair is looking *FaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaB!* Keep Growing!







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2010)

Everyone great progress!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I'm just so hyped to be finally past WL if I keep things up, I'll be HL by may of next year.  (I started a HL 2011 thread...sue me)
> 
> You girls look like you're all doing well.  Congrats on the growth spurt momo, love the siggie pic spring.
> 
> Lets get to Hip Length ladies!!!


 
Looking good! *Keep it up!*





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

Check-in is next month.  I need to make an effort to straighten this time and do a real length check.  Everyone's been making great progress can't wait to see the update pics.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 29, 2010)

i think i'll do a roller wrap like i did in may.  i really dont want to pull out the flat iron just yet.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

Just did a quick DC 5 min with Aussie Moist 3-minute Deeeep conditioner, LOVE IT my hair was rinsed clean and still felt silky smooth.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 29, 2010)

you know i really dont like that 3min stuff.  to me it felt just like the regular moist cond.

but i also rarely dc so i dunno


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2010)

:trampolin     Bumping .........


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful hair ladies!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey ladies! Looking forward to seeing everyone's progress pictures on September 22nd!  Woot Woot! LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Just did a quick DC 5 min with Aussie Moist 3-minute Deeeep conditioner, LOVE IT my hair was rinsed clean and still felt silky smooth.


 
I like aussie moist, but I'm not sure if i like the 3 minute yet.  I also hate that it comes in such a small bottle, like 3 uses and it's done! (probably 2 uses for some of you long haired mamas)



Lucia said:


> Check-in is next month.  I need to make an effort to straighten this time and do a real length check.  Everyone's been making great progress can't wait to see the update pics.


 
I'm gunna be checking in with another stretched hair pic.  I'm in the no heat till xmas challenge and my pass is being used in October, so I'll show you guys my "real" progress pic then.



Lita said:


> Looking good! *Keep it up!*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Thanks Lita!!

For some reason your happy hair growing resonated with me this morning, i know it's something we see and say often around these parts, but in the past few weeks for me, it has rung true.  about a month or 2 ago I was getting frustrated with my hair and its progress, but lately i've been HAPPY about my HAIR GROWING and my healthy hair journey.  It really makes all the difference.

Anyhow, HHG to all and I cannot wait to see everyone's progress pics!!! Wahoo!!!

HIP LENGTH....WE R AT YOUR DOOR!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't wait to do a length check later this month!!...unfortunately i was gonna flexi-rod set my hair today....but the water pressure in our house is gone and they said it must be a water line break UNDERNEATH the house....i feel so dirty right now


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 2, 2010)

woot!

jst passing by to be nosey!


----------



## Spring (Sep 4, 2010)

I did a horrible trim in July, and I'm seriously considering ordering the CreaClip for future trims.  But anyhow, I'm posting this video for those of us wanting to brush up on our trimming skills [video]http://sites.google.com/site/habioku/about-hair/self-trimming[/video]


----------



## schipperchow1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi ladies!  I hope that everyone is enjoying their lush hair. 

I finally did a rollerset (no flat iron) & will have someone take a picture of it later today to post.  

BostonMaria:  I saw that you rollerset & flat iron 1x/week.  How is this impacting your retention?  Do you flat iron the whole length of your hair or just the roots?

HHG


----------



## schipperchow1 (Sep 6, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I can't wait to do a length check later this month!!...unfortunately i was gonna flexi-rod set my hair today....but the water pressure in our house is gone and they said it must be a water line break UNDERNEATH the house....i feel so dirty right now


 
I hope it's been fixed!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Sep 6, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> woot!
> 
> jst passing by to be nosey!


 
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey schipperchow1  

Well I flatiron the roots and leave the ends alone.  Sometimes I'll do the whole thing, but I don't like that straight look. 

My retention is fine.  I was co-washing almost every day in July and I saw way too much shed hair so I panicked and have been rollersetting instead.  I did a protein treatment and that's helped.  I have to determine if the shed hair is so much because my hair is longer or if the manipulation of my wet hair is too much for my noggin.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey ladies how are things going?

I did have somewhat of a growth spurt this summer. Still hard to believe though lol.  I can't wait to see everyones progress later this month. I'm going to start dusting after this months check-in. From what I read and seen up until now in this thread everyone is experiencing good progress.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi ladies! I can't figure out how to upload a pic with the new format  but my siggie pic is from last night's date with the flat iron. It does indeed reach down to my hip, but I'm scared to claim it yet.....


----------



## schipperchow1 (Sep 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey schipperchow1
> 
> Well I flatiron the roots and leave the ends alone.  Sometimes I'll do the whole thing, but I don't like that straight look.
> 
> My retention is fine.  I was co-washing almost every day in July and I saw way too much shed hair so I panicked and have been rollersetting instead.  I did a protein treatment and that's helped.  I have to determine if the shed hair is so much because my hair is longer or if the manipulation of my wet hair is too much for my noggin.



That's encouraging to hear.   I prefer the body & bounce that comes with rollersetting & a blow out.  However, after this weekend's marathon rollerset session, I really need to decide what I am going to do to get straighter looks erplexed  Since I exercise, the time expended for a straight style that I will sweat out in 24-48 hrs doesn't compute for me  I like to rinse my hair after an intense workout, but like you, wonder if I am increasing hair shed rate due to the manipulation even though I generally just finger comb except for smoothing the top layer.

I still need to post pictures but after yesterday's festivities, I realized that I forgot to have someone take a picture of the back of my head.  It's in a bun now, but I will try to get a picture tonight.   



LadyPaniolo said:


> Hi ladies! I can't figure out how to upload a pic with the new format  but my siggie pic is from last night's date with the flat iron. It does indeed reach down to my hip, but I'm scared to claim it yet.....



How are you?  Claim HL, girl I wish I could   At this rate, I think I will be joining Whimsy's HL 2011 Challenge


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I had been kinda sorta avoiding this thread because I was afraid I wouldn't make it.  But I'm happy to be here, breakage and all. And I know you will get there, probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2010)

*Mariposa* - you look gorgeous in your avatar pic. your hair looks great.

*Lady P* - CLAAAIIIMMM IIITTTTT

You guys, I'm really feeling like flat ironing so I can see my length and get a trim....I wanted to wait till October when I go to vegas for my engagement pics...but I think I may do it sooner....

I'll see...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Flat ironing is contagious lol. If you can stand it, you probably should wait, so you don't end up flat ironing back to back by doing it again in October. But if you simply must, then go for it! Life is short (and your hair is long  )


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 7, 2010)

happy for you lady p.  i cant wait for my check, i hope im close.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ... But if you simply must, then go for it! Life is short (and your hair is long ... )



This from the lady STILL hiding her hair under wigs, . (Just teasing you, .) Hooray for reaching hip length! 

Looking forward to the coming updates, and to seeing more of you over in the Tailbone and Classic threads.


----------



## Spring (Sep 7, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> I still need to post pictures but after yesterday's festivities, I realized that I forgot to have someone take a picture of the back of my head.  It's in a bun now, *but I will try to get a picture tonight*.   [/COLOR]


schipperchow1, I hope you got someone to take a picture for you 

*LadyPaniolo*, I really like reading the updates here, so I hope you post here regularly


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 8, 2010)

Possible "hair nirvana" at hiplength?  .5 inches per month?  Quick journeys from WL to Hiplength?

This can't be! lol This thread is the truth!  I got some well needed inspiration.

Grow ladies- Grow!!


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 8, 2010)

*_______________________*

_____________________________


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few wks my hair days were put on pause. I'm DC right now with a mixtur e of Nexxus Humectress, Slicone Mix, and Baba decaracol. I als o add a little castor, coconut oil. I'll be relaxing soon and ust in tme for update pictures (*_*).

Congratulations Lady P!! You better claim girl LOL!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> This from the lady STILL hiding her hair under wigs, . (Just teasing you, .) Hooray for reaching hip length!
> 
> Looking forward to the coming updates, and to seeing more of you over in the Tailbone and Classic threads.



 You have a good point there! I'm waiting on FedEx right now, they have 2 wigs for me  Yes, I'll be sure to check out the Tailbone and Classic threads. 



Spring said:


> schipperchow1, I hope you got someone to take a picture for you
> 
> *LadyPaniolo*, I really like reading the updates here, so I hope you post here regularly



Aww! I'm getting so much love today and yesterday on the forum. When I see this thread bumped up I'll be in here gawking at you ladies hair :lovedrool: 



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few wks my hair days were put on pause. I'm DC right now with a mixtur e of Nexxus Humectress, Slicone Mix, and Baba decaracol. I als o add a little castor, coconut oil. I'll be relaxing soon and ust in tme for update pictures (*_*).
> 
> Congratulations Lady P!! You better claim girl LOL!



Thanks! that DC mixture sounds lovely... my hair is salivating  lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2010)

hey guys... i cant decide if i want to roller set or flat iron.  i want to do it for my b-day on the 24th   so i have to make up my mind.  lmao i dont even have plans for my b-day except for wear my hair down lmao.  i know for sure i dont want to go to the club...  maybe a nice dinner with friends.  i have no idea, maybe just sleep lmao  but i do know i want it down!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 14, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Hey ladies! I've been so busy the last few wks my hair days were put on pause. I'm DC right now with a mixtur e of Nexxus Humectress, Slicone Mix, and Baba decaracol. I als o add a little castor, coconut oil. I'll be relaxing soon and ust in tme for update pictures (*_*).
> 
> Congratulations Lady P!! You better claim girl LOL!


 
shopaholic, what leave ins are you using on your relaxed ends.  And are you texlaxing?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 14, 2010)

I could've SWORN i posted this here but i'll allegedly re-post it( this is what happens when you frequent numerous hair boards!!!)....I'm not gonna make Hip Length this year ya'll. 

My hair has thickened up at the ends but i highly doubt i'll be Hip Length by the end of December........i'll be there next year...i guess....i dunno. I hope to be at least halfway there sometime next year...but honestly it don't even matter no more bc i'm transitioning and my ultimate goal is to be WL stretched in a few years


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay...question for those on here who are either transitioning or are texlaxed....does your hair shrink up to BSL or APL when you wet it? Mine does....i think its so cool!!...okay that was just random...i know


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: _______________________*

Congrats LadyP.....Keep Growing!







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 16, 2010)

checking in







while i may still be wl i do notice that it is filling in. 

Hooray lead hairs!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 16, 2010)

question? would hip length be the location of my index finger in the second pic? that's like 2 inches, i might make it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> shopaholic, what leave ins are you using on your relaxed ends.  And are you texlaxing?


I spray with either CHI Keratin Mist or Aphoghee Keratin & Green Tea and then apply HE LTR  Mixed with Sedal Hydraloe. No I relax straight.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 16, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> checking in
> 
> 
> http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/34/424/323/comic-p.jpg[/URL]
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 17, 2010)

Well....it's not much of an update but i did an update....

http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com

I'm going to post my updates on my blog from now on since i'm really afraid to go on Fotki.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 17, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> question? would hip length be the location of my index finger in the second pic? that's like 2 inches, i
> might make it



Yes I think where your index finger is would just make HL now where your thumb is 
Comfortably HL almost full HL


----------



## Lucia (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought new standing hair steamer I was hoping it arrive before check in so I could do a long overdue storm DC my hair misses steam DCs. Especially fall winte coming up I'll steaming will keep my noisier way up and steaming did get me to WL the 1st time.


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 17, 2010)

*_____________________*

____________________


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 17, 2010)

*________________________*

__________________________


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2010)

SmilingElephant your hair is coming along very nicely missy!!!!


i'm very upset yall.  i think my hair is thinning.  like at the scalp, not the ends... and i dont know what to do about it


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 18, 2010)

Well Mo.....since its gettin cooler why not try out the JBCO? I know i will be back on that this winter!!! And thank you for the comment....even though i look at the pic and i'm like ....


----------



## Lucia (Sep 20, 2010)

Scalp massages with Ayurveda oil like brahmi or bringaraj can help hey rev up root strength and boost hair growth
HHG


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I will do my hair on Friday and do the length check then. Its too muggy and hot to mess with straightening my hair right now. 

Right now I'm under the steamer enjoying the steamy goodness LOL
Hey SmilingElephant great progress!  Most people would die to have that length so callate LOL 
I'm looking forward to everyone else's progress


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @SmilingElephant your hair is coming along very nicely missy!!!!
> 
> 
> i'm very upset yall.  i think my hair is thinning.  like at the scalp, not the ends... and i dont know what to do about it


 
Sorry, to hear this.  
I agree with the suggestions by "Smiling E.'" - scalp massages.
Also, look into your diet to ensure that you are receiving the right nutrients for your hair and scalp, or you can look into supplementing hair vitamins for to encourage thickness.
Stress can cause hair shedding as well. 
I hope that you are able to figure out the issue, and continue to progress.


Ladies, I have braided my hair - so I will not be able to post an update today.  But I will go through my recent photos and see if I have any "hair shots" to pass... for now erplexed.  My hair is pretty much the same length (right at hip), because I have been trimming for thickness.  Also, I have continued trimming in a V-shape.

I began to grow frustrated, and decided to braid my hair to give myself a break.  Lots of my energy has gone to worrying about my hair, so I thought it would be a good way to give my mind a rest from my hair.  
Since our last update I have gotten a Maxiglide - LOVE IT!  I have also discovered that my hair loves virgin coconut oil, and will be adding this to my wash and go "braid out" Reggie.  Past that, I have very little to "update".
I am excited to see everyone's progress, and will be posting a pic hopefully in a day or two.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for all the tips guys...  actually i think i may have found the culprit.  its one of 2 things and i'm stopping both asap.

the 1st was that i stopped finger combing hair.  i really have not been as gentle to my hair as i should me and i'm sure that's got to account for thinness. 

the 2nd... *sigh* the pj got the best of me again and you would think i would learn my lesson BUT THIS TIME I FOR SURE WILL NOT TRY ANY THING NEW!!!!

see what had happened was....

i purchased some castile soap like forever ago thinking i would make my own shampoo.  that was a dud right of the bat cause it was too runny.  so i thought i would make a magic mix for a body wash... also a dud lmfao....  so then as a last resort to not "waste" a prod i thought to my self 

"self...  now we know we dont like to waste things, and there's just a little bit of this stuff left...  what shall i do with it?  oh i know self!!!  we can dilute some of our really thick aussie moist poo (as i would like the poo to be a tad less thick) and wash with that!"

so i dumped the rest of the castile (peppermint) soap into my shampoo bottle and have been washing with that every week.

now could it be the culprit?  hell if i know, but i will cut it out to attempt to get my thickness back!!!!



oh yeah.  i put rollers in my hair tonite and i'm under the dryer as i type...  so as long as my hair cooperates i will be doing a length check either tomorrow or on the weekend


----------



## Lita (Sep 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I will do my hair on Friday and do the length check then. Its too muggy and hot to mess with straightening my hair right now.
> 
> ...


 
I cant wait to see it...I know your hair is real pretty...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 23, 2010)

Today is the 3rd yr anniversary of my BC! Woot woot! LOL still no updates


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Today is the 3rd yr anniversary of my BC! Woot woot!* LOL still no updates*


----------



## Lucia (Sep 23, 2010)

MzMoMo5235[/mention]

:fistshake: 
You know why  :nono: 
that's all I'm going to say too...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

Lucia said:


> MzMoMo5235[/mention]
> 
> :fistshake:
> You know why  :nono:
> ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol

again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao






this pic is for a special someone who is a lurker but never posts...  yes, i read your pm and this is my reply


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol
> 
> again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao
> 
> ...


 Your hair looks great and....I just KNOW that wasn't a proof picture!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Your hair looks great and....I just KNOW that wasn't a proof picture!!!


 
I know!  I hope no one's been accusing her of wearing a weave.    I love *Mz.MoMo*'s hair and it looks a little longer than what I recall a few months ago.  The little hairs at the nape are so cute.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

lol yes it is a proof pic...  i wont name names of course but i had gotten a little pm when i did my last update and uh... well yeah.  i chose not to respond because i thought it was childish but i figured that since they are obviously in these threads a lot, i'd post s little something for them  lmao


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol yes it is a proof pic...


 
Some people are simply moronic. You regularly post length checks, wet hair pictures, etc. - all a person has to do is look at your pictorial history to see the obvious. But I love how your hair in the "proof pic" seems to be cursing at the fool, .


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol
> 
> again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao
> 
> ...



That you even had to do that, woooooowwww!  Why do folks act like you owe them anything?  Like your hair journey is subject to their approval?  Whateva! *3 snaps in "z" formation".  

Gotta say I'm glad for the proof shot because it really shows the texture of your hair and alls I gots ta say is    That's some hair porn fo ya. 

Looking good, girl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

lmfao i love you guys...  yall always make me smile.  AND TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!! yay! lol  so that just adds to it

in all honesty i dont know what the chicks deal was.  i think i accidental stepped on her toes in another thread and just came with some nonsense.  

all i know is that she's never posted in the the threads i usually hang in but she must lurk (either the wl, hl, or cl) because she had specifics to say lol


----------



## Toy (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful Hair MzMoMo5325!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mz. MO MOOOOOOOOOOO!!! You and @NikkiQ share the same bday how cool!

Darn yall were ALMOST THIIIIISSS CLOSE to being awesome virgos like me


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

lmfao but libras are the bestest!!!  we're awesomeness covered in awesome juice! lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

by the way... i had birthday cake for breakfast and now lunch...  i think i should eat real food for dinner lol


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmfao but libras are the bestest!!!  we're awesomeness covered in awesome juice! lol


 
Happy Birthday! I'm one, so ITA!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I don't think cake is so great for you hair lol gonna need you to get veggies and protein in there lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

lol i know i know... its not good for the buddha belly either lmao


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way... i had birthday cake for breakfast and now lunch...  i think i should eat real food for dinner lol




  happy birthday!!! a little more cake won't hurt! lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> happy birthday!!! a little more cake won't hurt! lol



happy birthday to you too!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiQ,

Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lita (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol
> 
> again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful as always..You have faaaaaab tex & color...Love it!


And I do see progress...Congrats...


Wow! Someone wanted proof (How dum) thats in there FACE!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way... i had birthday cake for breakfast and now lunch...  i think i should eat real food for dinner lol


 
Happy Birthday Momo!!!
I don't ever wanna see you post that foolishness again! WE know your hair is real. Please don't entertain that nonsense.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 25, 2010)

MOMO!!!!!
Girl, happy birthday.
I apologize on behalf of your mother for not birthing you a wee bit earlier so you could be a VIRGO. 

And your hair looks luscious as HECK!!!!

I'm mad you posted a proof photo don't EVER let me catch you doing that ish again.  Let fools stay foolish.  You owe nothing to them.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh and girls, HI!!!! :waving:

Sorry I've been away, been planning an elopement and jobhunting and just been kinda crazy.

I straightened my hair tonight, I will take photos in the morning.

Gunna get a trim tomorrow, so I will take photos after that too.

It feels longer but I don't know to what extent.  Maybe 1/2 inch to an inch past waist? I dunno.

(PS yes i straightened my hair on my own for the trim, i'm not risking my stylist giving me heat damage again, but i dont trust anyone else with scissors near my hair.)

Pics tomorrow i promise.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2010)

Very pretty, I do see some progress, your hair has grown ALOT in the last months, now it looks like it's thickening up at this newer length, you'll have a growth spurt very soon. 

Oh in the last pic when you parted your hair,  I would have have put 1 of my fingers on each hand up,    I mean there's no weave that good that it can't be detected, we all can see it's really your hair, I mean really they went there.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucia said:


> ... Oh in the last pic when you parted your hair,  I would have have put 1 of my fingers on each hand up  ...



 Just in case the hair couldn't speak for itself.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 25, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol yes it is a proof pic...  i wont name names of course but i had gotten a little pm when i did my last update and uh... well yeah.  i chose not to respond because i thought it was childish but i figured that since they are obviously in these threads a lot, i'd post s little something for them  lmao



WHAT!!!!????? MESSY, AFTER ALL THESE LADIES WITH LONG HAIR AND YOU GETTIN CYBER WEAVE CHECKED. SMDgH!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Oh and girls, HI!!!! :waving:
> 
> Sorry I've been away, *been planning an elopement and jobhunting* and just been kinda crazy.
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, whoa, whoa!  Hold up.  Are you saying that you're planning to elope??  OMG!
 CONGRATULATIONS!!!   Have you done it yet?  Keep us posted.  I may have missed you saying this somewhere but, I'm SO excited for you!  Oh, and I hope the job hunting is going well and lands you the job of your dreams!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!  Hold up.  Are you saying that you're planning to elope??  OMG!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!   Have you done it yet?  Keep us posted.  I may have missed you saying this somewhere but, I'm SO excited for you!  Oh, and I hope the job hunting is going well and lands you the job of your dreams!



this!!!  so exciting!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Mz.MoMo5235 !!!

Your hair looks beautiful! So does yours SmilingElephant!

I have cut my hair back to WL(the thickest point). And since I realize WL isn't that far from hl, I decided just to cut it. Before I cut it, the longest parts were like an inch from the crack of my arse  lol. But I've been in the mood for thick ends, so I cut it. Since I know my hair can actually reach HL I'm really not sweating it anymore. I'm happy with my new blunt cut. I will still grow it out to hl (whimsy I'm going to join your challenge) but this time I will expect it to be blunt hl. I'm still going to be lurking in here though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 25, 2010)

Omg!!! No pics? :-(


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Omg!!! No pics? :-(


 
Who me??  I mean I will post some later but my hair is in a twist out right now, not suitable for a length shot lol. I will later on though. I mean, the year isn't up yet.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 25, 2010)

We don't need a length shot we just wanna see your beautiful hair!!!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 25, 2010)

updates updates updates lol anyone?    pics please


----------



## Lucia (Sep 26, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Oh and girls, HI!!!! :waving:
> 
> Sorry I've been away, been planning an elopement and jobhunting and just been kinda crazy.
> 
> ...



Love the new length updates, it was practically blunt and a little passed WL, love the layers too.  Very pretty hair either blunt or layered. 




MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Happy birthday Mz.MoMo5235 !!!
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful! So does yours SmilingElephant!
> 
> I have cut my hair back to WL(the thickest point). And since I realize WL isn't that far from hl, I decided just to cut it. Before I cut it, the longest parts were like an inch from the crack of my arse  lol. But I've been in the mood for thick ends, so I cut it. Since I know my hair can actually reach HL I'm really not sweating it anymore. I'm happy with my new blunt cut. I will still grow it out to hl (whimsy I'm going to join your challenge) but this time I will expect it to be blunt hl. I'm still going to be lurking in here though.


 
Can't wait to see the pics.  
I hope you both of you are putting down the shears now that you've cut some off


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2010)

OK I did my whole hair day whew am I tired.  
My update pics are in my fotki link below.  
I'm not too pleased with my progress   the flat iron is puffy I'm fine with that it's been raining and humid this week. 
 I didn't get a major growth spurt like I was hoping it's just thicker and the front is now practically evened up with the back.  I'm still MBL after I did that major self trim 2+ inches Feb/March 2010 and still need a good 1-2 inches for WL.  I'm a little frustrated right now, and can't figure out whether to weave it up for fall, or just keep on working this regime.  The reason I stopped using installs is b/c it started to affect my hairline so I stopped asap before it became a problem but weaves got me crazy length fast.  My hairline filled back in 1 month after stopping the installs. 

I don't know if I can even make HL this year at this rate. I'm thinking of just encouraging you ladies and bowing out of this and the TL/CL challenges. I don't know what to do next....erplexed

Feb 2010 Maxiglide and Trim more album | Lucia3k~Updates-FEB 2010~ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Lucia, don't feel discouraged.   You will make hip length.  There is no set time; this is not a race.    Your hair is much thicker and it may be a bit longer than a few months ago.  You're wearing a baggy shirt in your progress pics which makes it harder to see exactly where your hair stops on your body.  Also, do you daily co wash?  If so the daily co washing may be too much manipulation for you and could be affecting your retention.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll be posting my pics today. For whatever reason they didn't get my payment to renew I had to manually put the payment through it normally comes out.automatically but anyway I prepooed overnight with castor, cinnamon and coconut oil mix. Let me go shampoo and DC so I can get my roll on lollipop.


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 27, 2010)

*________________________*


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, don't feel discouraged.   You will make hip length.  There is no set time; this is not a race.    Your hair is much thicker and it may be a bit longer than a few months ago.  You're wearing a baggy shirt in your progress pics which makes it harder to see exactly where your hair stops on your body.  Also, do you daily co wash?  If so the daily co washing may be too much manipulation for you and could be affecting your retention.



Thanks  I was feeling bad about it, I can always count on you ladies to understand and give a good word. 
I was daily co-washing then I got lazy with it, now I only co-wash weekly but I had a lot of shed hairs cause I haven't CW or detangled for almost 2 weeks this time and I think that I had some fall shedding too, which is probably making look worse than it really is.  
I am wearing a baggy shirt but it's around the same length as in the pink shirt  in my previous updates.  
I did do and S&D on a couple nasty SSK's and I have very few splits which is a good sign.  Like you said it's not a race (I got caught up on the check-in dates) I think I'll step back from trying to reach goal at a certain time and just concentrate on hair health with scalp massages, moisture, oil and S&D's. on the upside I got my steamer and DC'd for 40 min love it. Hopefully that will help me stay on track steaming got me to WL the 1st time.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey ladies whats goin on up in here?? I'm just about to be 5 months post and i'm just now starting to have styling issues....and don't feel bad Lucia...i'm in the same boat as you....it seems like my hair is shrinkingerplexed

Next time i will take a pic RIGHT after i flat iron my hair bc it tends to shrink up after a few days...AND i'll wear a white T-shirt...i know for a fact my hair has grown alot bc i decided to just blowdry my roots last nite and i STILL had to use all my upper arm strength (that i have) to put it in a decent bun.

And i'm starting to think wearing bun lately makes me look old or something....especially now that my edges are starting to show their curly patterns....i just have to get used to it i guess.

I hpe to be near Hip by the end of next year though


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

@Lucia, I remember looking at your Fotki a few years ago (back in 2007 I think) while I was still transitioning and finding what works for me.  I looked at your regimen and found it so cool how you trimmed according to the moon's cycles  (I don't know if you still do this).    I love the moon that's why I chose "Celina" as my user name which is a derivative of "Selene", the Greek goddess of the moon, lol!  I remember the beautiful waist length pictures you took too.   I know you'll get back there and your hair is beautiful now.  I love that hair comb picture of yours.

There's no rush in getting to any length.  I remember when my hair appeared to stop growing a few months ago then started again.  Perhaps this is happening to you too?  I've read that some people get their growth spurts during the winter time.



SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies whats goin on up in here?? I'm just about to be 5 months post and i'm just now starting to have styling issues....and don't feel bad @Lucia...i'm in the same boat as you....it seems like my hair is shrinkingerplexed
> 
> Next time i will take a pic RIGHT after i flat iron my hair bc it tends to shrink up after a few days...AND i'll wear a white T-shirt...i know for a fact my hair has grown alot bc i decided to just blowdry my roots last nite and i STILL had to use all my upper arm strength (that i have) to put it in a decent bun.
> 
> ...



@SmilingElephant, have you tried dressing your bun up with hair sticks or repositioning it?  What about simply twisting your hair up and leaving the ends out?



***1*** said:


> @CelinaStarr I am loving your new Avatar and Siggy pictures.



Thank you.  The avatar picture is an old pic from March of this year.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

@SmilingElephant, your progress pictures are nice and your hair does look thicker.   Your straightened hair turned out great.  It looks so pretty, silky, and healthy.   Your blog is really cute and I love the make up too.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @SmilingElephant, your progress pictures are nice and your hair does look thicker.   Your straightened hair turned out great.  It looks so pretty, silky, and healthy.   Your blog is really cute and I love the make up too.



CelinaStarr....thanx

I'll try to reposition my bun in the morning....i guess my problem with bunning lately is bc i have thay area of breakage right behind my ear....its actually growing back pretty nice...but when i don't straighten my hair that area tends to really shrink up and it doesn't stay slicked own so i have to use headbands to camouflage it


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr
thanks 

Yes I actually still do this and I still believe it helps me I even try to do S&D on those days I only dust on length or thickness days) so I don't throw the pattern off. 
You're probably right my hair's probably just taking a little break hopefully fall/winter will be major progress lengthwise.  I know my hair grows thickness 1st then lengthens so I'll just try and be patient after all I'm close to WL and HL is about 4 inches away, much closer than it was when I started I didn't even think I could be aiming for HL/TL so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Spring (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow  I haven't checked in here in a while, and when I come back I get this great surprise of everyone showing their beautiful updates 

hang in there Lucia and Smilingelephant!!  Smilingelephant, when you have a lot of newgrowth it can make your hair seem shorter when it really isn't ....


----------



## Spring (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to Nikki and MzMoMo !!!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to Nikki and MzMoMo !!!


----------



## Lita (Sep 27, 2010)

Lucia sending you a *HAIR HUG*..Before you can blink an eye your hair will be to your knees....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel so left out!  It is so nice to read you guys being so encouraging to one another.  I missed my update pics because I was out of town for a wedding - and put my hair in braids asap.  
For my LHC - Sisters:

@ Lucia don't feel down. Your hair is very beautiful, and SUPER thick!

@ Mo' - someone was just mad because their hair is not as pretty as yours!

@ Celina - your siggy is beautiful as always, and I love all of your hair toys...I am collecting more hair toys inspired by your collection!

I am really in limbo with my hair, so I am relieved that it is being protected in braids.  I have been tempted to cut, and this usually helps until it is out of my system.
I will stretch for the next update, or when I touch up my braids.  
Here are the braids that I am doing right now. Just so that I don't feel so left out!

I hope all of you ladies continued success!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 28, 2010)

Well here's my update pics, I ended flat ironing I think for the first time this yr now I know why i don't like to flat iron it makes my naturally thin hair look thinner. Speaking of thin why do pics make the hair look thinner than in person  I don't really see any growth from the last update and the last pic is how I normally wear my hair if it's not in a bun, I just keep it in 2 twist or platts. Once the NG get out of control during the stretch a bun is better it keeps my nape NG from matting.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 28, 2010)

Spring said:


> Wow  I haven't checked in here in a while, and when I come back I get this great surprise of everyone showing their beautiful updates
> 
> hang in there Lucia and Smilingelephant!! * Smilingelephant, when you have a lot of newgrowth it can make your hair seem shorter when it really isn't .... *



I hope thats whats going on.....grrrrr to shrinkage!!!...


----------



## Spring (Sep 28, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> @ Mo' - someone was just mad because their hair is not as pretty as yours!
> 
> *@ Celina - your siggy is beautiful as always, and I love all of your hair toys...I am collecting more hair toys inspired by your collection!*
> 
> I hope all of you ladies continued success!



Your braids are beautiful! and I agree,... Mo your hair is beautiful!  Celina, I'm working on my hair toy collection... one item at a time (I don't like spending money  )



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Well here's my update pics



When I clicked on your first attachment, the pic remained small erplexed and I wasn't able to click on the other attachment with 4 pics 



SmilingElephant said:


> I hope thats whats going on.....grrrrr to shrinkage!!!...



I love your natural hair color :heart2: and your bangs are growing out nicely.  I remember when you cut them last year (or was it the beginning of this year ...)


----------



## Toy (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats to all Beautiful Hair Ladies!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 28, 2010)

Toy....okay that's it...i am SEVERELY jealous of your hair!!!....you're Hip Length and its thick and the length that i want and blahdy blahdy BLAH!!!!....GIVE ME YOUR HAIR!!!!....


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 28, 2010)

HOLY MOLYYYY!!!

LOTSA GAWJUS HAIR IN HERE!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 28, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Toy....okay that's it...i am SEVERELY jealous of your hair!!!....you're Hip Length and its thick and the length that i want and blahdy blahdy BLAH!!!!....GIVE ME YOUR HAIR!!!!....



Stop it SmilingElephant YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL you know there is no reason to be jealous Just stop it you are almost there.LOL!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm still waiting on hl...  bleh, according to my math i should have hit it this month, maybe next month...  but i'll be lucky if i make it end of the year.

stupid stalls and set backs!!!! grrrr!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know why it showed up seperate and not all together and I sure don't know how to fix it lol. Plus I am thinking of cutting atleast 3 inches off, just not sure if now or next t-up.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 28, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I don't know why it showed up seperate and not all together and I sure don't know how to fix it lol. Plus I am thinking of cutting atleast 3 inches off, just not sure if now or next t-up.


 
Don't cut unless it's really split or damaged- which it doesn't look like it is at all!  Your hair is beautiful. Wait for it to fill in the way you want it to! Trust me!


----------



## Lita (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump.........More up-dates PLEASE!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 28, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I don't know why it showed up seperate and not all together and I sure don't know how to fix it lol. Plus I am thinking of cutting atleast 3 inches off, just not sure if now or next t-up.


 *




shopaholic...PLEASE DON'T CUT*...Let it grow & then and only then if you see splits do a mini,mini,mini trim...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 29, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I don't know why it showed up seperate and not all together and I sure don't know how to fix it lol. Plus I am thinking of cutting atleast 3 inches off, just not sure if now or next t-up.


 
Do you have splits? If not, don't cut.  If you're feigning to cut, just do an inch max.  I understand the feelings of needing to cut though.

I was feigning to cut so I got lots of layers short to long, but the back length I only had trimmed to keep length.  

But I still say you should hold out! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 29, 2010)

No I don't have any splits and do regular trims of at leat 1/4 an inch with every t-up didn't do one yet this go round to figure out if i'll cut more than the usual. Here's a pic after a big trim back in Feb.or March, b4 the pic I posted with the blue and white stripe shirt.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 29, 2010)

hey girl where u been hiding LOL, I know u know I watched u cut your gorgeous mane one to many times but it always grows back just as beautiful. If your wondering my Old screen name was BeautifulWideEyes still have the same fotki name though. 





a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Don't cut unless it's really split or damaged- which it doesn't look like it is at all!  Your hair is beautiful. Wait for it to fill in the way you want it to! Trust me!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2010)

No dont cut that much off believe me a dusting or mini trim is enough
Ifyou cut right befor your hair takes a growth break you'll be frustrated and down like I was


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2010)

Longhaired divas 
Please check out this challenge and join up TIA
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread120268.html


----------



## Lucia (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok ladies this is the last quarter of 2010. What are you doing to step up your haircare game and reach (or get really close to) your hairgoals?  Regimen updates styles CW DC ?

I'll start: I'll be stepping up my haircare game by scalp massages every other night before bed, CW leave in conditioner oil bun/PS every 3 days. CW airdry flat iron or try a wash n go or twistout when I want a change. S&D only when I need it no big trim until after I reach goal I'll do Feye's method for self trims.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ok ladies this is the last quarter of 2010. What are you doing to step up your haircare game and reach (or get really close to) your hairgoals?  Regimen updates styles CW DC ?
> 
> I'll start: I'll be stepping up my haircare game by scalp massages every other night before bed, CW leave in conditioner oil bun/PS every 3 days. CW airdry flat iron or try a wash n go or twistout when I want a change. S&D only when I need it no big trim until after I reach goal I'll do Feye's method for self trims.


 
I plan on hanging out in these braids until Dec. Weekly Wash, Infusium, Braid Spray. If by some miracle I can keep them in past Dec., I will DC in sections one at a time and do s&d's until Jan or Feb.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Oct 6, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> hey girl where u been hiding LOL, I know u know I watched u cut your gorgeous mane one to many times but it always grows back just as beautiful. If your wondering my Old screen name was BeautifulWideEyes still have the same fotki name though.


 
Omygoodness is that you?!!! You've been hiding all that beautiful hair from me this whole time?! smh.  Yes, but I really need to stop cutting and letting people "trim" my hair.  Challenges on the board, seeing your length and other ladies like you is helping me a lot.  So please don't trim


----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm still waiting on hl...  bleh, according to my math i should have hit it this month, maybe next month...  but i'll be lucky if i make it end of the year.
> 
> stupid stalls and set backs!!!! grrrr!!!!



It's frustrating sometimes but you're so close just hang in there, keep on working your regimen and your hair will be HL in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2010)

this is too cute 
I love my hair
YouTube - I love my hair


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2010)

more inspiration
YouTube - NATURAL HAIR update WITH RESULTS from A low maintenance regimen


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ok ladies this is the last quarter of 2010. What are you doing to step up your haircare game and reach (or get really close to) your hairgoals?  Regimen updates styles CW DC ?
> 
> I'll start: I'll be stepping up my haircare game by scalp massages every other night before bed, CW leave in conditioner oil bun/PS every 3 days. CW airdry flat iron or try a wash n go or twistout when I
> want a change. S&D only when I need it no big trim until after I reach goal I'll do Feye's method for self
> trims.



Bumping for more responses 
Adding 
What's your stg  and ltg for the rest of this year?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2010)

My STG: to reach full WL and sl-apl curly
LTG: full HL grazing TL curly I have no idea how long or shrunken it will be since that's a length I've never reached before. 

Ok ladies post your STG and LTG


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 29, 2010)

My stg is to reach full wl by December
Ltg is a natural wl blowout (hoping that will make me hl bone straight)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey ladies, waves! LOL, for the rest.of.the year I'll be doing mainly flexi-rodsets styled different kind of ways. I am also doing scalp massages atleast 3x a week with my cinnamon and castor oil mix. I also started doing henna gloss treatments every 2 weeks to strengthen and help with thickness. Since I DC twice a wk I shouldn't have a problem with moisture. I also started doing molasses treatments talk about moisture.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot to say I cut 2" off my bottom  length and 4"off my layers. The happy part is I measured my hair with a measuring tape post cut and it measured 29 1/2" and HL on me is 31 1/2".  Hopefully by my next t-up in January I'll be back at HL. :~0


----------



## Spring (Oct 29, 2010)

I heard pretty good things about molasses, so I might give it a try too !


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello everyone!  I tried to upload pictures for the Sept reveal. I set up my camera and I saw it fall in slow motion... into the toilet.  RIP.  I took some pictures in Sept but they didn't come out too good. They're on my blog.  I know I won't make it to hip length in 2 months, but that's ok because I joined Whimsy's challenge.  This has been my favorite challenge this year.


----------



## Spring (Oct 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone! I tried to upload pictures for the Sept reveal. I set up my camera and I saw it fall in slow motion... into the toilet. RIP. I took some pictures in Sept but they didn't come out too good. They're on my blog. I know I won't make it to hip length in 2 months, but that's ok because I joined Whimsy's challenge. This has been my favorite challenge this year.


 
BostonMaria,

I've heard of people putting their cell phones in rice after their phones were submerged in water... I don't know if that really works, but I've heard a few people say it worked for them.

ETA

goodness.... I don't how people detangle in the shower... LOL       I'm underprocessed and it's detangle day (wash day is tomorrow, but I have to paint and don't have a lot of time to detangle), and it's taking me forever just to detangle a small section..


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2010)

Girl I liked it sooo much I put the leftovers in my boys hair my oldest son has 4b hair with a little type 1 his texture is weird,  anyway I didn't have to put anything in his hair all week and was able to comb through with ease. Even he noticed, he was so happy I said I'll do that every Sunday. 





Spring said:


> I heard pretty good things about molasses, so I might give it a try too !


----------



## Spring (Oct 29, 2010)

That sounds too good.... now I guess I can find it with the brown sugar?? And maybe put about 2 tblspns in my conditioner?? Where and how do you mix yours.  TIA


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I found it near the honey or sugar cane. I mixed it in with Nexxus Humectress this time,  but the first batch I mixed for my daughter I used Lustrasilk Shea Butter and she had the same moisture and shiny results I poured a lot of.molasses in atleast 1/4 a cup.





Spring said:


> That sounds too good.... now I guess I can find it with the brown sugar?? And maybe put about 2 tblspns in my conditioner?? Where and how do you mix yours.  TIA


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

:notworthy  Just peeking in to get some inspiration for next year...I've got a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I like to just drop by to wade in the long-haired diva vibes.  ***rolling around, hoping to get covered in 'em***

BostonMaria, your update pics are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 1, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, I like to just drop by to wade in the long-haired diva vibes.  ***rolling around, hoping to get covered in 'em***
> 
> BostonMaria, your update pics are FABULOUS!!!


 
NJoy you had some AMAZING growth this year! How did you retain so much length?


----------



## NJoy (Nov 1, 2010)

BostonMaria, PS'g like a beast.  My ends have only seen the light of day 2x this year, and not long then.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> BostonMaria, PS'g like a beast.  My ends have only seen the light of day 2x this year, and not long then.



Amazing 
If you retain like this for 2011 you'll be HL TL for sure


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> BostonMaria, PS'g like a beast.  My ends have only seen the light of day 2x this year, and not long then.


 
NJoy Wow you are no joke!  I'm ready to start hiding my hair!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, I am so happy.  As you can see from my sig., it looked like I had a setback in April.  I wanted to cut, but thanks to you guys' assurances about lead hairs, I did not.  Now I am happy to say that my hair has filed out, and I am comfortably hip length.  These pics are crappy, but I assure you, in real life, my ends look fine.  I do not know what is up with my camera.
Thank you guys for your support and awesomeness.  My hips are at the lowest crease on my shirt and at the bottom of my hand. 
ETA:Sorry for the late update, but it was too hot in Sept. for a length check.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations MarcustheWu!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 3, 2010)

MarcustheWu Congratulations on reaching hip length!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 3, 2010)

MarcustheWu, congtats on HL, girlie.  Looking good!


----------



## Lita (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcustheWu! Great Progress....


----------



## Spring (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful progress !


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcustheWu
Nice progress, love the nails too. So I guess it's on to TL challenge for you congratz.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everybody!!! 

Mz.MoMo's sub expired and she hasnt gotten around to renewing it yet.  But in her absence she wanted me to post her Nov updates   so that she'll still be active in the challenges while on her hiatus  So, here're the pics!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2010)

Wanakee recent vid
Creative Motivation Series: Wanakee Pugh on Vimeo


----------



## truequeen06 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for not posting updates in a while.  I don't really plan on straightening until Christmas, but I did a quick length check to see where I was.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^^  Beautiful!! *sniff*  Just beautiful!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> Sorry for not posting updates in a while.  I don't really plan on straightening until Christmas, but I did a quick length check to see where I was.



Inspiring  can't wait to see it next month


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2010)

More inspiration 
YouTube - richeau's Channel

last year
YouTube - richeau's Channel


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 18, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Hi everybody!!!
> 
> Mz.MoMo's sub expired and she hasnt gotten around to renewing it yet.  But in her absence she wanted me to post her Nov updates   so that she'll still be active in the challenges while on her hiatus  So, here're the pics!



Tell Momo I said to get her butt back here LOL 

Her hair looks gorgeous!  It's past waist length.


----------



## Lita (Nov 19, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> Sorry for not posting updates in a while.  I don't really plan on straightening until Christmas, but I did a quick length check to see where I was.



Beautiful,Just Beautiful...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 19, 2010)

truequeen06 said:


> Sorry for not posting updates in a while.  I don't really plan on straightening until Christmas, but I did a quick length check to see where I was.



It looks Hip Length to me. What do you ladies think? Beautiful hair truequeen!!

I need to buy a new camera since mine fell in the toilet LOL


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful truequeen06!


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 19, 2010)

heart u guys!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 19, 2010)

You guys really are my inspiration!


----------



## Toy (Nov 19, 2010)

Just checking in to say Hey to everyone!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 19, 2010)

Ita BM
TQs hair is def HL 
MzMoMo is HL too 
She needs to get back Asap


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 21, 2010)

YAY!!! i'm back friends 

they done changed stuff on me here.  it looks like the old lhcf   i likey.

thanx phoe for posting my update for me


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

^^^Welcome back, Mz.MoMo5235!!!! Your hair is grow, grow, growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanx lol now i just wish it would get thicker.  i thinks i needs more protein treatments of some sort but i'm sooooo lazy lol


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2010)

yay !
Wecome back MzMoMo


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a non-drying hair gel, that has max hold similar to la bella or eco styler.  I just heard that eco styler is very drying to hair, but I've been using it with a leave in always. 
any suggestions?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 21, 2010)

i like using HE tousle me softly finishing touch cream

how often do you wash your hair though?  i find with this i need to shampoo once a week but rinse my hair like every 3days or it does start feeling a bit dry.  i dont know if the hair is actually dry or if its product build up but if you do a nice rinse and start over then its a great gel


----------



## truequeen06 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies.  I'm kinda scared to claim hip length just yet.

Mz.MoMo, your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

@truequeen06 I can't wait to see your length check (official)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous hair Mz.MoMo and Truequeen06!  

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I did a quick length check and I'm firmly at MBL the sides and front has caught up w the back I did trim last month so I have a slight U shape insteadof the V shape my hair grows into naturally.  Im now 2 inches from WL and 4 inches from HL the slightly longer parts. 
I'm not setting an exact month to reach HL it will come when it comes. 
I'm glad the bulk of my hair is all one length now. But I can't help thinking I could be HL now if it wasn't for the bkt setback and me having to aggressively self trim.
No more bandwagons no more switching products if I do someone throw that superslap smiley at me


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2010)

Toy said:


> Just checking in to say Hey to everyone!!!



OMG Toy look at your ponytail!!!! Amazing!! :notworthy


----------



## Toy (Nov 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG Toy look at your ponytail!!!! Amazing!! :notworthy


 
AWW!! Thank you Boston !!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 3, 2010)

you know guys...  i'm still not sure where hl on ME is lmfao

i think about about 2inches away from my crackin but i dont know where hl is at lmfao


----------



## Lucia (Dec 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG Toy look at your ponytail!!!! Amazing!! :notworthy



Yes indeed now THAT'S a PONYTAIL  heck it's a horsetail  



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you know guys...  i'm still not sure where hl on ME is lmfao
> 
> i think about about 2inches away from my crackin but i dont know where hl is at lmfao



HL is between WL and the start of your crakin, top of the hip bones where you put your hands to pose. 


HL







YouTube - Longhairdontcare2011's Channel

she'sgot her hands on her hips 
YouTube - One year of hair growth

YouTube - Hip length hair

YouTube - zeta5777's Channel


TL

YouTube - LeobodyC5's Channel


----------



## Lucia (Dec 3, 2010)

This is too funny
Stop touching my hair  @ I do a Matrix move 
YouTube - richeau's Channel

original video
YouTube - ChakaKhanian's Channel


----------



## Toy (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yes indeed now THAT'S a PONYTAIL heck it's a horsetail


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 4, 2010)

see, i cant really feel the top of my hip bones...  i mean i think i can feel them but i dunno (i have no clue how much or little sense that makes lol)  

i dont know.  like on one hand i want to claim hl but i cant cause i cant claim something that i'm not sure where on my it is.  like i feel if i were more curvy or had a smaller waist than i would know where my hips were.  but since i'm not... well, so confused lol


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2010)

Feye's self trim method slightly modified video 
YouTube - Habioku's Channel

ETA: I would just keep the 1st set of hair band at the top then smooth the hair down and put another set of hairbands at the bottom that way there's less chance of messing it up.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> see, i cant really feel the top of my hip bones...  i mean i think i can feel them but i dunno (i have no clue how much or little sense that makes lol)
> 
> i dont know.  like on one hand i want to claim hl but i cant cause i cant claim something that i'm not sure where on my it is.  like i feel if i were more curvy or had a smaller waist than i would know where my hips were.  but since i'm not... well, so confused lol



I understand it's hard to claim that length unless you think you're full HL and even harder if you're not sure where it starts.  That's my problem with WL the 1st time cuase where I thought WL was is really HL.  I didn't claim it until others told me hey you're already there. 

But once you reach TL or CKL  crakin length then you'll be sure then to have passed full HL already.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 7, 2010)

so i finally trimmed guys!!! on oct 29th i chopped my hair off (not my intent lol) and my hair hasnt seen scissors since until today, though the trimming was so freaking light you cant even tell!! i need to cut more off but for now i'm opting not to just yet

so if you recall on page 4 (i think lol) this was my starting pic 






and this is my hair now!!!


this was blow dried (excuse the fuzziness but my camera was focusing on my hair instead of the mirror)





flat ironed 





how much i wanted to trim





how much i actually trimmed





and what it looks like now!!!





lol and I STILL HAVE NO CLUE WHAT LENGTH I AM YET i'll just keep growing til i hit my crackin lol


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i finally trimmed guys!!! on oct 29th i chopped my hair off (not my intent lol) and my hair hasnt seen scissors since until today, though the trimming was so freaking light you cant even tell!! i need to cut more off but for now i'm opting not to just yet
> 
> so if you recall on page 4 (i think lol) this was my starting pic
> 
> ...



From BSL to HL in 1 year, that's impressive. I'm counting before the trim. The pics really show your progress. Imagine what you can do in 2011. Don't cut yet just wait until it's closer to CKL.  There's inspiration and hopw for us all.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Lita (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep the progress pictures coming..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i finally trimmed guys!!! on oct 29th i chopped my hair off (not my intent lol) and my hair hasnt seen scissors since until today, though the trimming was so freaking light you cant even tell!! i need to cut more off but for now i'm opting not to just yet
> 
> so if you recall on page 4 (i think lol) this was my starting pic
> 
> ...




AMAZING! I'm REALLY not cutting my hair after seeing your progress! You cut after a year and still maintained length. Just beautiful! Congrats you deserve it!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

I realized why some of us have hair anorexia it's bc what you think the length is, is actually longer the actual place it is on yourself. Like WL is where your belly button is but no one including me thinks hat it really looks like true WL to have that look you have to go passed WL or HL. There may be a cure after all.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I realized why some of us have hair anorexia it's bc what you think the length is is actually longer the actual place it is on yourself. Like WL is where your belly button is bit no one including me jinks hat it really looks like true WL to have that look you have to go passed WL or HL. There may be a cure after all.



i think you're right... along with incorrect comparisons 

like for instance i always compare my hair to domin, now my hair pales into comparison with hers yet she wont claim hl yet stating she is short.  so i'm like "well if she's still short of hl than i'm WWWAAAAAYYYYYY off!!!"


----------



## Lucia (Dec 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think you're right... along with incorrect comparisons
> 
> like for instance i always compare my hair to domin, now my hair pales into comparison with hers yet she wont claim hl yet stating she is short.  so i'm like "well if she's still short of hl than i'm WWWAAAAAYYYYYY off!!!"



ITA , don't compare your hair to others.  
I know she's HL already and actually now approaching TL.  Seriously, she needs to go ahead and claim HL already.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 10, 2010)

YOU KNOW!!! i've been telling her to claim it for months now and SHE REFUSES!!! in fact she even dropped out of the hl 10 challenge on bhm because she said she wont be able to make it this year lmfao i was like :O lmfao


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 10, 2010)

She probably is going by actual hip length and not hip bone length.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I am confused, lol!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i finally trimmed guys!!! on oct 29th i chopped my hair off (not my intent lol) and my hair hasnt seen scissors since until today, though the trimming was so freaking light you cant even tell!! i need to cut more off but for now i'm opting not to just yet
> 
> so if you recall on page 4 (i think lol) this was my starting pic
> 
> ...



Wow look at all that growth! And to think you complained that this year that your hair wasn't growing.  I think you're already hip length.  You should post in the other hip length challenge and claim it.  Don't let hair anorexia get you down!


----------



## Toy (Dec 10, 2010)

Claim It MoMo!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> She probably is going by actual hip length and not hip bone length.



ok, what's the difference???  i'm confused


----------



## Spring (Dec 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, what's the difference??? i'm confused


 
Our actual hips are the widest area vs hip-length being the top of the hip bone close to waist..... I think


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 10, 2010)

I have absolutely positively no idea where hip length begins or ends LOL  I'm just going to let it grow till I look like Rapunzel


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> She probably is going by actual hip length and not hip bone length.



ITA



Spring said:


> Our actual hips are the widest area vs hip-length being the top of the hip bone close to waist..... I think



Your right that's the official HL but hair police aka the haters have people scared to claim ther rightful lengths.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 11, 2010)

i still feel like i have to cut some more...  i'm not so satisfied with my ends... but i think i will hold back on that for a bit


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i still feel like i have to cut some more...  i'm not so satisfied with my ends... but i think i will hold back on that for a bit



Cut some more...What cha Talkin 'Bout' Willis?



Hold off..No More trims for NOW! It looks fine..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

i will keep the scissors up...  i think in feb or march i'll do another trim and then aug do another. this way i dont get crazy with cutting but i dont let my ends continue to suffer.  

i'm half way kicking my self in the butt for going so long with out trimming but no turning back now.  i have crackin and classic to get to now lol


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2010)

Cracking Length...I like that...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 12, 2010)

lol seems a lot of people like my crackin term...  its a term that just naturally makes people giggle lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to all of the ladies that made it to hip length!!!!!  I didn't make it, but I knew I wasn't going to. I joined because I wanted to be inspired and I definitely was!  

I'm off to Whimsy's hip length 2011 challenge now.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Congrats to all of the ladies that made it to hip length!!!!!  I didn't make it, but I knew I wasn't going to. I joined because I wanted to be inspired and I definitely was!
> 
> I'm off to Whimsy's hip length 2011 challenge now.  Wish us luck!



Nice progress, you're passed WL for sure. I'm in the HL 2011 challenge too.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks GREAT!!  Nice progress!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Nice progress, you're passed WL for sure. I'm in the HL 2011 challenge too.



Thanks Lucia!!

I'm debating whether to get a blowout and see the real length. I just hate going to the salon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

BostonMaria! Great progress...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 15, 2010)

Congratulations BostonMaria you'll definitely be there really soon.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Dec 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks Lucia!!
> 
> I'm debating whether to get a blowout and see the real length. I just hate going to the salon.
> 
> ...



Go for it!!!!


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 16, 2010)

Great progress ladies.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks Lucia!!
> 
> I'm debating whether to get a blowout and see the real length. I just hate going to the salon.
> 
> ...



Do it yourself 
You hav a V shape and the just love chopping that up to apl Don't do it


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, everyone has done so well, congratulations! I have to get some pictures somehow. My daughter says I have some strands that are CRACKIN as Iris says ;0).

I had 2 setbacks this year and lost hair/length. I am on the road to recovery, and doing well. I will do my best to get pics this weekend.  I would love to have a blow out, (it's been years since any heat), but heat is totally out of the question, especially since I am in repair mode.  This was fun. Off to see which challenge I am going to join for next year. ;0)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2010)

aaaww man!!! my thread got closed  lmao


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> aaaww man!!! my thread got closed  lmao


 

You rabble rouser!!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats to all you ladies - great progress Mo, Boston, TrueQueen, and YOU!  

   It has been a privilege to do this hip length challenge with ALL of you ladies - Thanks for the support and encouragement!  
   I will continue to grow, and I will look forward to where I am at one year from today.
   This challenge was a personal success, b/c I hit hip about 3 times this past year, and gained length.  My hair continued to grow, and although I am a self trimmer - I needed a professional cut/style.  I was not happy with just having "long" hair, I wanted my hair to be pretty also.  So, as much as I tried to overlook the need for a cut, I could no longer contain the dissatisfaction of the shape of my hemline and ends.  I am happy, because my hair is once again thick.  I again a little past waist, and will be back at hip before the summer.  

Here are my progressive pics up to my most current pic.  As you can see - I could not make up my mind about my hemline, and kept cutting, cutting, and cutting.  It was best for me to get someone to cut, because now I am happy about the shape of my hair. Currently, I am .5" longer than my very last picture. (I am "curly right now - so, no stretch) 











I will be tweaking my 2011 reggie, and expect to see lots of progress due to no need for lots of trims.  I will continue to update my albums, and I will be creating some "extreme moisture" techniques to retain the majority of my growth.
See you ladies around... and, if I see a new tailbone challenge pop up - I am in.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 18, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Congrats to all you ladies - great progress Mo, Boston, TrueQueen, and YOU!
> 
> It has been a privilege to do this hip length challenge with ALL of you ladies - Thanks for the support and encouragement!
> I will continue to grow, and I will look forward to where I am at one year from today.
> ...



BEAUTIFUL HAIR!! There's a challenge already for tailbone....just do a search for "crackin"


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2010)

LLL you did great and your hemline is on point!!!


----------



## Toy (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful Hair ladies !!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 18, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Go for it!!!!



I'm going to make an appointment with a friend of mine that knows how to do natural hair. I hardly go to her because you have to book an appointment weeks in advance.  I need to fix the hot mess of a hair dye I did on my hair a few weeks ago.



AngelDoll said:


> Great progress ladies.



AngelDoll, I've been watching your progress for a few years now. Your hair is so long and lush!



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> aaaww man!!! my thread got closed  lmao



That's cuz you're a trouble maker 
Who gon check me boo?!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2010)

lmfao!!!!  i guess i should take that out of the siggy cause the mods sure did check me lmao


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 18, 2010)

*searching for Crackin"*
Thank you again ladies...:blowkiss:

Ok I will check out this "Crackin" Challenge - see you ladies there!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovelonglocks your hair is gorgeous! Love the soft body waves,  did you get them from Bantu knots or a bun? 

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Dec 19, 2010)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Lovelonglocks your hair is gorgeous! Love the soft body waves,  did you get them from Bantu knots or a bun?
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


Thank you!
In the second to the last pic - Braidout with cornrows.
The last pic - Bun waves.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

@BostonMaria: I'm drooling thinking about the pics already  Don't judge me 

@LoveLongLocks:  on all of your progress...Your hair is


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Congrats to all you ladies - great progress Mo, Boston, TrueQueen, and YOU!
> 
> It has been a privilege to do this hip length challenge with ALL of you ladies - Thanks for the support and encouragement!
> I will continue to grow, and I will look forward to where I am at one year from today.
> ...



Great Congrats! Your hair looks Beautiful & your hemline is perfect/so nice &  healthy...Keep Growing...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Great progress ladies.



You too, I just saw the new siggy pic, you're HL now claim it.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 21, 2010)

I plan to straighten my hair before NYE, and I'll post pics. I don't really know where HBL is on my body, but I'm sure I'm pretty close.

I haven't checked in much this yr because I've had horrible hair care. My hair shed so bad during my pregnancy. I was hoping for great growth during pregnancy, but that was not the case. Then after the birth I kept it in a bun for months. I didn't even wash or condition for many many weeks. I did a very poor job of taking care of my hair this yr. The only reason I might be at HBL is because I was pretty close this time last yr and I guess my dirty buns were protective styles. Not healthy, protective styles, but still protective. Now my baby is at the stage where she pulls my hair out.  I'm thinking this may be near the end of my hair journey....


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2010)

Come on...More pictures PLEASE!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

Just sprinkling some last minute  for you fabulous ladies who might need it...I'll take fairydust, prayers, whatever anyone is giving out...8 more days!!!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ladies! I let my SIL borrow my dryer last week, so I didn't get to straighten my hair. (Her hair was a mess, so when she asked, I couldn't say no.) 

I will wash and straighten tonight and post pictures tonight or tomorrow. 
Hopefully I made it. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's my update

End of Year Update (sorry I'm late) - Long Hair Care Forum


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 5, 2011)

oh my gosh! I'm dying at the heads of hair I'm seeing here!!!!!
Congrats girls.

BM ddaaamn
AngelDoll, LLL DAAAAMN

GO GIRLS GO

GET TA CRACKIN


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ladies,

First,  to everyone who reached HL in 2010!! You reached lengths that some of us are still hoping to grow to!! 

Second, it is heartwarming to see that the positive vibes and encouragement continued


Third, I apologize for being MIA  I haven't been on the site since early September and haven't even been lurking  Unfortunately, around the time the site was upgraded, I realized that I wasn't just shedding, but losing handfuls of hair. My focus immediately shifted to keeping my hair on my head! Since I eat healthy & take the occasional multi or hair vitamin, I thought it was stress. Turns out, I was iron deficient. So although I didn't reach my goal of HL in 2010, I am happy that it is now staying on my head and feels good.

Now, I am going to check out those challenges that some of you have started for 2011 and join (if it's not too late)!

Happy, healthy hair growing


----------

